# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Nova Team Profiles

## bu_ba_911

SVN: https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/

There are two GIT branches to choose from, WIP (buggy beta and testing stuff) and master (same as our SVN)
Here is the link you will use to clone our git repo Right-Click and Copy Link Location
Please Download all profiles through our SVN, GIT OR our program we developed *Nova Command Center (NCC)*


Supported PQR Profiles
On this page, you'll get an overview over the PQR profiles we currently support!

Death Knight
Blood [5.4 working, not updated]
Unholy [5.4][WIP - Functional]

Druid
Restoration [5.4 ready][Requires PQI]

Hunter
Beast Master
Survival
MM

Monk
Mistweaver [5.4 Update in the works]
Windwalker

Paladin
Holy [Dropped for Now]

Priest
Shadow [TBA if Dropped]

Warrior
Arms
Fury
Protection [5.4 Ready]




> Introducing: Nova Command Center!
> 
> Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Nova_Command.exe
> VirusTotal: ncc.exe
> MD5: 93B9DCFCA414712948D32D29F92AC97B
> SHA- 1: 3333D712620C93FD1474F0F10370D54F46334898
> 
> What it is:
> 
> ...

----------


## Spykehollow

Hi! I got a retri paladin profile very cool, that on ultraxion press the realm button, on the spine autotarget the bubble thing when the armor is gone, and i was thinking if there is another profile like that but for frost dk, fire mage, demonology lock, arms/fury warrior, i know its alot of request but that profile its awesome! :P

----------


## Xelper

> Hi! I got a retri paladin profile very cool, that on ultraxion press the realm button, on the spine autotarget the bubble thing when the armor is gone, and i was thinking if there is another profile like that but for frost dk, fire mage, demonology lock, arms/fury warrior, i know its alot of request but that profile its awesome! :P


That is really easy to do. You saw that in my profile for heroic spine :P

You can probably optimize the code a little bit, and I think the first UnitExists check might be unnecessary... but I was kind of in a rush doing heroic spine progression when I was writing it  :Stick Out Tongue:  Its probably best to add a check for the parachute cancel to make sure you are on deathwing. (UnitName("boss1") == "Deathwing")

Just put this in any rotation at the top. 

Ability Name: Burning Tendons
Spell ID: 0
Code:


```
RunMacroText("/cancelaura Parachute")


if UnitExists("boss2") and UnitName("boss2") == "Burning Tendons" then
    if UnitName("target") ~= "Burning Tendons" then
        RunMacroText("/cast Avenging Wrath")
        RunMacroText("/cast Zealotry")
        RunMacroText("/use 14")
    end
    TargetUnit("boss2")
end
if UnitExists("boss3") and UnitName("boss3") == "Burning Tendons" then
    if UnitName("target") ~= "Burning Tendons" then
        RunMacroText("/cast Avenging Wrath")
        RunMacroText("/cast Zealotry")
        RunMacroText("/use 14")
    end
    TargetUnit("boss3")
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi! I got a retri paladin profile very cool, that on ultraxion press the realm button, on the spine autotarget the bubble thing when the armor is gone, and i was thinking if there is another profile like that but for frost dk, fire mage, demonology lock, arms/fury warrior, i know its alot of request but that profile its awesome! :P


Lol Retribution Profile is not mine  :Big Grin:  ^^ Was probably Xelpers haha

----------


## Discipline

Hi. So far, I like your Unholy Rotations, but i want to ask for 2 things - 

1. Smart cooldown usage - what are the condiions for PQR to use the CDs?

2. Would you be able to write an ability ty pop frenzy/garg on a keypress? (burst control) or will just any ability that i use like that work if i replace the SpellID? It should, right?

----------


## solarwake

Team Nova,

I'm super excited to see you guys made a separate thread to keep everything you guys contribute separate from the mess also know as the PQR thread. I would like to ask if the blood dk has been updated? I am asking because I never saw an official re-release of it on the pqr thread. Thanks for y'alls time and hard work.
+rep

Solarwake

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi. So far, I like your Unholy Rotations, but i want to ask for 2 things - 
> 
> 1. Smart cooldown usage - what are the condiions for PQR to use the CDs?
> 
> 2. Would you be able to write an ability ty pop frenzy/garg on a keypress? (burst control) or will just any ability that i use like that work if i replace the SpellID? It should, right?



The manual rotation was made for people who want to manually control their cooldowns. Just click and hold the ability you want to cast with your mouse mid rotation. Should work :-) 



> Team Nova,
> 
> I'm super excited to see you guys made a separate thread to keep everything you guys contribute separate from the mess also know as the PQR thread. I would like to ask if the blood dk has been updated? I am asking because I never saw an official re-release of it on the pqr thread. Thanks for y'alls time and hard work.
> +rep
> 
> Solarwake


It's definitely almost ready  :Stick Out Tongue:  I've gotten mixed reports  :Stick Out Tongue:  some say they are walking monsters with the new one, others say they've become mortal men down from gods compared to the old one  :Stick Out Tongue:  try it out and let me know :-D 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## Discipline

Thanks - i was wondering what the use mouseover skill was for!!
(you should mention it somewhere!  :Smile: )

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks - i was wandering what the use mouseover skill was for!!
> (you should mention it somewhere! )


NEVER! Yea next set of notes will have it lol 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i was testing our Windwalker Profil and i say its Very Good

but i have a question how i can use to change aoe singletarget with macro? or i must change profile? i found this in the code GetCVar("WindAoE") and this iss for me a detail i can change with macro

other idea how i can write a code to autotarget the nearest enemy? 

like:

#showtooltip spell
/cleartarget
/targetenemy
/cast [harm, nodead] spellname

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi
> 
> i was testing our Windwalker Profil and i say its Very Good
> 
> but i have a question how i can use to change aoe singletarget with macro? or i must change profile? i found this in the code GetCVar("WindAoE") and this iss for me a detail i can change with macro
> 
> other idea how i can write a code to autotarget the nearest enemy? 
> 
> like:
> ...


When I get back home I'll do a quick snippet for you. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## fluxflux

-- Register CVar's
----------------------------------
if GetCVar("WindAoE") == nil then RegisterCVar("WindAoE", 0) end
if GetCVar("PlaceHolder2") == nil then RegisterCVar("PlaceHolder2", 1) end
if GetCVar("PlaceHolder3") == nil then RegisterCVar("PlaceHolder3", 1) end
if GetCVar("PlaceHolder4") == nil then RegisterCVar("PlaceHolder4", 1) end

if not GetCVar("LoadRotation") then RegisterCVar("LoadRotation", 0) end

if GetMacroInfo("AoE_Swapper") ~= "AoE_Swapper" then CreateMacro("AoE_Swapper", 1, "/script if GetCVarBool(WindAoE) == true then SetCVar(WindAoE, 0) else SetCVar(WindAoE, 1) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load2") ~= "Load2" then CreateMacro("Load2", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 2) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load3") ~= "Load3" then CreateMacro("Load3", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 3) end", 1, nil) end
if GetMacroInfo("Load4") ~= "Load4" then CreateMacro("Load4", 1, "/script if GetCVar(LoadRotation) then SetCVar(LoadRotation, 4) end", 1, nil) end

if not KeyBindMacro then KeyBindMacro = "SHIFT-P" end
if SetBinding(KeyBindMacro, "MACRO AoE_Swapper") then 
PQR_WriteToChat("Macro AoE_Swapper was just set to "..KeyBindMacro.." keybind!")
else
PQR_WriteToChat("Macro AoE_Swapper was not set to a keybind")
end
if tonumber(GetCVar("LoadRotation")) ~= 0 then 
local RotationNumber = tonumber(GetCVar("LoadRotation"))
SetCVar("LoadRotation", 0)
PQR_SwapRotation(RotationNumber) 
end

this found but i want keybind @ 2 normal rotation and 3 for aoe

----------


## bu_ba_911

no what you would do is this..........

i figured it out finally how to make the rotations work by default  :Stick Out Tongue: 

if GetMacroInfo("AoE_Swapper") ~= "AoE_Swapper" then CreateMacro("AoE_Swapper", 1, "/script if GetCVarBool('WindAoE') == true then SetCVar('WindAoE', 0) else SetCVar('WindAoE', 1) end", 1, nil) end

what this macro will do is SWITCH between the two  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gabbz

The Shadow script works great sofar i could see exept when it comes to AoE.
I tried to hold the key down and it starts with doing mind sear but still cast dots and MB on cd.

IF you have a fix let me know or else ill try to fix it myself tonight

----------


## Kinky

I have a fix for it already, I'm doing a few more tests a bit later, but as it looks right now, I've finally managed to sort out the MBs rotation as well, with an exception;
Because of the way I'm currently handling the process of the rotation, when you start the rotation itself, preferably, you should have a mob inside the Acceptable Mobs table or otherwise target a boss to get it going. (I am trying to work around this at the moment!) so on fights like Warmaster Blackhorn, you're better off using the standard multi-dotting rotation, then switch to the Advanced rotation as soon as Blackhorn and Goriona enters the fight.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Released the next version of Holy Paladin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elendoil

Any Chance there will be an update on Frost DK DPS rotation? Or are there any profiles for 4.3 frost? I'm using the 4.2, which works great and I am one of the top dps in my guild with it, was just wondering if an update would be planned or something.  :Smile:  Thanks for the awesome profiles.

----------


## Cocco

Hi,

i downloaded the 4-8-2012_Nova[ShadowPvE]_PRIEST.zip
When i press the Button to start the Rotation (X) it says 'You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data Folder! The Rotation has been halted.'
Where can i download this .lua ?

EDIT: Ok, problem solved ^^

----------


## Kaolla

Yay for a separate thread! Keep up the good work, you two  :Smile:

----------


## schadis

hi buba profiles working like a charm (i am using pala and priest one)

noww i have read in main thread the post of a9058727 at page 657 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-657.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)

where he is talking about the posibility to make pqr heal profiles work at yorsah hc with heal debuff
would be nice to see that in the heal pala profile

mfg schadis

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi buba profiles working like a charm (i am using pala and priest one)
> 
> noww i have read in main thread the post of a9058727 at page 657 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-657.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.)
> 
> where he is talking about the posibility to make pqr heal profiles work at yorsah hc with heal debuff
> would be nice to see that in the heal pala profile
> 
> mfg schadis


now i may sound 110% selfish.... but I don't raid DS..... not even normal lol....

So i would be coding blind and that is not something I enjoy doing.... So unless something changes in the very near future, don't expect anything like this to happen XD

I tried coding this stuff blind already.... it worked kinda.... but it also bugged out WAY more than I was able to debug from logs and stuff so I practically trashed the whole project

----------


## schadis

eeeehhhhh bubba so much holy pala profiles wtf
will try them all to see the differences i think i have to donate again(after testing^^)
nice work !!!


1.)Edit: whats the difference between normal holy and holy Raid and what is different in master
2.)Edit: if i load raid master is load too? same for party? so master is the raid profile and party is the little brother of it only for 5 man grps?
3.)Edit: k i looked into the abilities and was Oooooo i can sett % and and and but why 3 settings(master/party/raid) when party and raid loads the master profile?)

i think now i have it!! loking deeper and deeper into it and i have only to load Nova Holy and it is the profile like before and the second one to load is master which loads automatic party or raid but the 3 settings are confusing me is the:

master(standart doing nothing ground setting maybe used by Nova holy profile)?????
party(party 5mans settings)
raid(10 and 25 mans = raids)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> eeeehhhhh bubba so much holy pala profiles wtf
> will try them all to see the differences i think i have to donate again(after testing^^)
> nice work !!!
> 
> 
> 1.)Edit: whats the difference between normal holy and holy Raid and what is different in master
> 2.)Edit: if i load raid master is load too? same for party? so master is the raid profile and party is the little brother of it only for 5 man grps?
> 3.)Edit: k i looked into the abilities and was Oooooo i can sett % and and and but why 3 settings(master/party/raid) when party and raid loads the master profile?)
> 
> ...


hahaha

i wanted to make sure the smart swapping and everything was working before removing the old rotations XD

Master does load the other rotations, but in open world and stuff, it is still the default healing profile.....  :Big Grin:  So if it can't heal it's bad news  :Stick Out Tongue:  (thats why it gets it's own settings file...... FOR THE HORDE! ACHEIVEMENTS FTW)

when you enter a raid or party, it SHOULD automatically switch over to the proper rotation and when it does.... The proper settings you have set for yourself should load for that particular type of instance XD

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i have testet the winddwalker in instanz and i found some problems

if i change target to much he does only autoatack no profil rotaion

For my target switch i use a simple macro for nearest mob

/cleartarget
/targetenemy 
/startattack [nostealth,harm,nodead]


if i have to much movement he does only autoatack :/

or iss this a pqr problem if i start pqr again it works for a few minutes

and a other problem iss sometimes pqr says 

You are missing the idTip lua file to view spell id´s

but i have the newest data.lua 

and a other problem iss the wow interface says something my addons are to many bugs but i dont have any addon only pqr it comes a window wit ignore and disable

i dont now

idTip lua i redownloadet and now its fine with the idTip


i have a question can you change the aoe rotation? if ALT Key down it plays the AOE Rotation ? iss maybe better

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi
> 
> i have testet the winddwalker in instanz and i found some problems
> 
> if i change target to much he does only autoatack no profil rotaion
> 
> For my target switch i use a simple macro for nearest mob
> 
> /cleartarget
> ...


idTip is not needed in the Windwalker rotation, however if you want the data file it can be found in the Data Folder of our SVN  :Smile: 

I'll look into the other issues you are experiencing tho :-/

And I'll also look into a way of only having AoE on keydown

----------


## schadis

so if i whant to change something like more overheal or earlier casting of my divine light i dont have to change:
*master settings
*raid settings
*party settings
*....

i have to change it in the ability named example where all are together the other are only default?

----------


## expunge

Spriest profile 5.9 updated from SVN

1. Advanced rotation 
- Start rotation
- Does Mindflay x1.5
- Casts Arch and sfiend
- Throws up window that counts down errors and never goes away

I have to stop that rotation, go back to standard and the error box will go away

- On Blackhorn

Targets the drakes and sappers on auto but doesn't let you switch away from them. If it has a drake targeted and it dies, then the other one dies, you can't target a melee mob. Also thought it was going to do a MS/MB rotation on the sapper, but it did standard dots.

- Madness

If the elementium bolt is out and not targetable yet it just stands there with nothing targeted until the bolt comes into range. Then I thought it was going to do a MS/MB rotation on the bolt, but it did standard dots.

As usual mentally, thanks so much for making this and the support you give with it. You too Bu_ba, thanks for letting me bother you on skype about things that are usually 99% my fault!

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey bu_ba, been using your hpala profile now for a while on live, and i saw your beta pala was WIP, if your ever looking for guinea pigs for testing, I have a pala on beta that I could help with. Keep up the awesome work guys  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> so if i whant to change something like more overheal or earlier casting of my divine light i dont have to change:
> *master settings
> *raid settings
> *party settings
> *....
> 
> i have to change it in the ability named example where all are together the other are only default?


no u change it in the settings file for each individual type of group setting  :Smile: 

that's the flexibility of it all lol.... in party's u're the only healer so u may want to be a lil more gung-ho about healing

in raids u need to conserve more mana and be a little bit more conservative..... i can't read everyones gear and such so i made it easier for people to change those values themselves to perfectly fit their own needs and gear

----------


## Sharge

Hi bubba , did you change the heal % when healing someone?

Sometime the Holy Paladin profile doesn't heal unless the target is at 80% of his life

Thanks for the help again

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi bubba , did you change the heal % when healing someone?
> 
> Sometime the Holy Paladin profile doesn't heal unless the target is at 80% of his life
> 
> Thanks for the help again


thats the don't waste infusion code  :Stick Out Tongue: 

When you have infusion... I disabled Holy Light  :Smile:  i raise the Divine Light target healing

if there's two seconds left on infusion i revert the changes back prematurely so u at least get the infusion benefit XD

----------


## Sharge

okok so it's better?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> okok so it's better?


yea.... mid-raid.... this actually helps  :Big Grin:

----------


## imdasandman

bu_ba you can rob the edited Dark sim code i use... I have it setup to be used on my /focus target and well only thing that is truely meaningful in DS is hagaras ice spell.... it will copy it than the user just clicks it... And since it fires w/o gcd it can be clicked while pqr does it's thing

----------


## Gabbz

tested the new shadow priest in raid and its buggy as hell.
I got alot of Lua errors both on standard rotation and advanced. Mind sear is still bugging and casting MB/dots on CD when holding down Mind Sear key.

The auto attack is a mess. On boat i cant target what i want cause its removes my target and tries to cast on a drake that oor
It even cancel some bosses before pull like ultraxion and madness when i try to target tank to cast mind sear on him when adds come.

My suggestion is to remove the auto target system or at least have it bound on a key to toggle on and off.

----------


## Sharge

Bubba I have a bug while using Holy nova arena , sometime it says That holy master is enabled when it is holy arena

also it keeps spaming in chat :

Holy master enabled
Holy arena enabled
holy master enabled
etc
etc

----------


## killswitch131

Haveing the same issue.

----------


## marcmk2

Nova team for the win! I just want to show my continued gratitude for all of the hard work you guys put in. Your profiles are absolutely top notch and cannot be beaten! I've just started writing some of my own profiles for 3.3.5 and just referring to your profiles for help has helped me to understand and learn how lua works and how to us it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba you can rob the edited Dark sim code i use... I have it setup to be used on my /focus target and well only thing that is truely meaningful in DS is hagaras ice spell.... it will copy it than the user just clicks it... And since it fires w/o gcd it can be clicked while pqr does it's thing


I'll consider it  :Smile:  We had something in the works.... If I could dredge up our groundwork code for what we had in mind.... I would share it now so at least the groundwork could be worked on while I'm out fixing errors and such on current stuff instead of adding things into other things  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Bubba I have a bug while using Holy nova arena , sometime it says That holy master is enabled when it is holy arena
> 
> also it keeps spaming in chat :
> 
> Holy master enabled
> Holy arena enabled
> holy master enabled
> etc
> etc





> Haveing the same issue.


is this on the LATEST profile? Like you clicked Download Update and it said.... i believe 1.3?  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> Nova team for the win! I just want to show my continued gratitude for all of the hard work you guys put in. Your profiles are absolutely top notch and cannot be beaten! I've just started writing some of my own profiles for 3.3.5 and just referring to your profiles for help has helped me to understand and learn how lua works and how to us it.


You are entirely welcome  :Big Grin:  and this is the number 1 reason why I haven't gone private with my profiles as a couple people have asked me to do XD (I'm sure this is the number 1 reason why most profile writers stay public actually  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Gabbz

was just wondering if there is a fix coming for spriest or should i try to fix it myself ?
I know you busy RL with baby and all  :Smile:  i got 5 kids of my own so i know how timeconsuming they are (and cute as candy!!) 
So i dont want to stress anything. Just want to know of i should try to make a fix for myself. Can PM with the answer if you want
I

----------


## bu_ba_911

> was just wondering if there is a fix coming for spriest or should i try to fix it myself ?
> I know you busy RL with baby and all  i got 5 kids of my own so i know how timeconsuming they are (and cute as candy!!) 
> So i dont want to stress anything. Just want to know of i should try to make a fix for myself. Can PM with the answer if you want
> I


i thought she already had something in the workings for this.... I can't remember is she released it or not tho... are u on the latest update?  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> i thought she already had something in the workings for this.... I can't remember is she released it or not tho... are u on the latest update?


I was on Sunday when i raided. DL 10 min before raid.
But ill test tonight in LFR. I will try to fix it myself if the LFR today doesnt work.

----------


## killswitch131

In reference to the holy nova arena above, yessir latest release.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> In reference to the holy nova arena above, yessir latest release.


I knew this one would be a bugger lol... next release is in the works... trying to figure out what spells are choking it up then ilk release it on a bigger scale ... got a friend or two helping me find the memory leak(s)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

who would be interested in doing a mass skype conference call with say 3-4 other OC-Nova profile users as we go over all the different bugs and test them out together/throw ideas around?

trying to find out the best way to get people opinions AND get them more involved in the profile creation/bug fixing  :Smile: 

you guys would be given access to all of my profiles as they as being made and be able to help me debug them in almost real-time XD

*edit*
pm me or post here if interested

----------


## Gabbz

About shadowpriest profile.

The Mind Sear bug where it casts MB and dots on CD is easy to fix.
I think because mind sear is a channeling the program will remove it from rotation when it is casting and MB and dots are clipping. So we need to find a way to "stop" rotation when casting Mind Sear.
We still need program to clip Mind Flay so we cant change the other spells.There are several ways todo this but i think its best if Team Nova says how do they want todo it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> About shadowpriest profile.
> 
> The Mind Sear bug where it casts MB and dots on CD is easy to fix.
> I think because mind sear is a channeling the program will remove it from rotation when it is casting and MB and dots are clipping. So we need to find a way to "stop" rotation when casting Mind Sear.
> We still need program to clip Mind Flay so we cant change the other spells.There are several ways todo this but i think its best if Team Nova says how do they want todo it.


add a if Channeling Mind Sear return true on SpellID - 0 maybe?

----------


## Gabbz

> add a if Channeling Mind Sear return true on SpellID - 0 maybe?




```
local spell, _, _, _, _, _, = UnitChannelInfo("player")
if spell == "Mind Sear" then return true end
```

Im at work so cant test it but like this ?

----------


## yodaman

Hi guys,

I'm having the same problem as the same person on page 2, he said fixed but how??

"When i press the Button to start the Rotation (X) it says 'You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data Folder! The Rotation has been halted.'
Where can i download this .lua ?"

**EDIT FIX**: Go to download section on google site, download 3/30/12 SVN snapshot, there is a 'data' folder, copy/paste contents into PQR's 'data' folder.

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having the same problem as the same person on page 2, he said fixed but how??
> 
> "When i press the Button to start the Rotation (X) it says 'You're missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - Make sure it's in your Data Folder! The Rotation has been halted.'
> Where can i download this .lua ?"
> 
> **EDIT FIX**: Go to download section on google site, download 3/30/12 SVN snapshot, there is a 'data' folder, copy/paste contents into PQR's 'data' folder.
> 
> Thanks


There are two correct methods for getting an up-to-date Data file....

1.) Getting it off the SVN
2.) Clicking Download Update on ANY of the Team Nova Profiles and accepting the new Data File  :Smile: 




> ```
> local spell, _, _, _, _, _, = UnitChannelInfo("player")
> if spell == "Mind Sear" then return true end
> ```
> 
> Im at work so cant test it but like this ?


that's how i would test it... Just have this somewhere before all the other Channel Cancelers lol..... And be sure to have Cancel Channel = True

----------


## derfred

Hey guys!

I love the nova unholy pve dk profile, awesome job! 

Just two questions, could you add synapse springs to the "smart cd use"? And is it possible to implement some kind of death and decay and pestilence on ctrl or alt?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Shortly I will release the next updated version of the Holy Paladin rotation...




> Updated Paladin Holy
> 
> Key Points:
> *Added in Pet Healing
> *Added in Sheuron's Tabled Healing
> *Converted All Spells to use Sheuron's Tabled Healing
> **Still in the process of taking full advantage of the Tabled Healing
> ------
> MAY have fixed the Arena bug.... if not, it's as easy as removing -- Arena File -- ability to stop the swapping
> ...


UPDATE!!!

Update is out on SVN... Just use your Download Profile button and Update BOTH Data File and Rotation/Abilities files  :Big Grin:

----------


## bbenhell4

> Spriest profile 5.9 updated from SVN
> 
> 1. Advanced rotation 
> - Start rotation
> - Does Mindflay x1.5
> - Casts Arch and sfiend
> - Throws up window that counts down errors and never goes away
> 
> I have to stop that rotation, go back to standard and the error box will go away


Same problem here ver5.9 , 2.1.1 , works fine on the dummies. Relatively new to this so may be something i am doing wrong  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Arena Works now.... got some other things on the table right now.... but i did a quick look over SPriest and nothing jumped out at me as..... BROKEN.... i'll need to run tests...

Whats probably breaking it is Heroism or Bloodlust if I have to guess

----------


## Gabbz

> but i did a quick look over SPriest and nothing jumped out at me as..... BROKEN.... i'll need to run tests...
> 
> Whats probably breaking it is Heroism or Bloodlust if I have to guess


I had same problem as the others for 2 weeks ago but last DS raid it was working. And it started on Morchok without Bloodlust.
The only problem i still have is the mind sear but i will test the code we discussed earlier in todays raid

----------


## Cocco

> Hey guys!
> 
> I love the nova unholy pve dk profile, awesome job! 
> 
> Just two questions, could you add synapse springs to the "smart cd use"? And is it possible to implement some kind of death and decay and pestilence on ctrl or alt?


Need DnD on Ctrl or Alt too  :Smile:  
And Pestilence, does UH DK use that ? (Im a UH DK noob sry)

----------


## magenpriest

> Same problem here ver5.9 , 2.1.1 , works fine on the dummies. Relatively new to this so may be something i am doing wrong


Yes, same problem here ver5.9 , 2.1.1 , "Advanced rotation" works fine only on the dummies. With LFR, it just cast MF and MB then waiting for MB cd and cast it again. 

BTW, great work and thank you Nova team!

----------


## magenpriest

> tested the new shadow priest in raid and its buggy as hell.
> I got alot of Lua errors both on standard rotation and advanced. Mind sear is still bugging and casting MB/dots on CD when holding down Mind Sear key.
> 
> The auto attack is a mess. On boat i cant target what i want cause its removes my target and tries to cast on a drake that oor
> It even cancel some bosses before pull like ultraxion and madness when i try to target tank to cast mind sear on him when adds come.
> 
> My suggestion is to remove the auto target system or at least have it bound on a key to toggle on and off.


Same here, i was removed "Heroic: priority targets" when fighting Warmaster onward for well working.

@Gabbz: your feral bear tank profile is awesome, thank you! :-x

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'll take the spriest suggestions and see what I can do with them 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bbenhell4

> Arena Works now.... got some other things on the table right now.... but i did a quick look over SPriest and nothing jumped out at me as..... BROKEN.... i'll need to run tests...
> 
> Whats probably breaking it is Heroism or Bloodlust if I have to guess


Dont get a lot of time to test the SP as its not my main but after playing about with it a bit more it seems to happen every time regardless of BL/hero and regardless of boss.
It even happens when soloing old raids/bosses. I tried removing the target priority from the rotation as well as a few other bits but no change. Still cast 2 mind flays a mind blast then stops, waits for maybe 10 secs then cast mind blast on cd but nothing else.
The error that pops up sites a different addon everytime but always says something about trying to call a non-combat function (or something similar will post exact error here)
Standard rotation seems to work fine.

----------


## bbenhell4

SP error now seems to consistently be:

Message: [string "local PQ_SF = PQ_SF ..."] line 39:
attempt to get length of local 'PQ_UsableUnits' (a nil value)

----------


## bjokke

Hey,

tried healing with your Mistweaver on the beta (i know still WIP) and it did keep the group alive for some good time. Only problem was that it isn't that mana efficient and detox aint working that good (wiped on sha a lot in Jade temple). But still nice profile, especially the dps mode implemented in it  :Smile: .

----------


## bu_ba_911

> SP error now seems to consistently be:
> 
> Message: [string "local PQ_SF = PQ_SF ..."] line 39:
> attempt to get length of local 'PQ_UsableUnits' (a nil value)


thanks for the info... i'll look deeper into this for u




> Hey,
> 
> tried healing with your Mistweaver on the beta (i know still WIP) and it did keep the group alive for some good time. Only problem was that it isn't that mana efficient and detox aint working that good (wiped on sha a lot in Jade temple). But still nice profile, especially the dps mode implemented in it .


Yea stopped writing Mistweaver and Windwalker for a lil while since there's so many changes going on  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I got a decent groundwork laid out for where I want to go with it... just hope it stays about where it is

----------


## Calidris

Just a question for the Arms PvE Profile, are you gonna implent stance dance whit it?

----------


## yourson

> Just a question for the Arms PvE Profile, are you gonna implent stance dance whit it?


Will there be need for stance dance in MoP? Don't think so. Anyway, current MoP arms profile looks quite basic.

----------


## bu_ba_911

The only type of stance dancing that MoP will have from what I see.... Is for AoE....

Battle Stance seems to be Single Target damage, while Berserker Stance seems to be boosting AoE damage

----------


## Calidris

Well my post dident say anything about MoP so..

----------


## daveyboyuk

any news on a fixed priest profile (advanced)  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

My bad, but in my defense is believe bosses warrior profile to be near enough perfect where I won't play with it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If boss doesn't come back, that's when I said I would take over arms warrior again lol. My arms profile I still make occasionally is pvp arms  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I haven't gotten around to looking at spriest yet. Barely have time to log on really lol. I'll try and get around to it soon! 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## daveyboyuk

cool cool looking forward to it appreciate your hard work  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

My fix to get Mind Sear working is using this code on every spell that clipped Mind Sear:



```
and not IsLeftAltKeyDown()
```

Its not pretty but it works.
Just add it before "then"

----------


## bbenhell4

SP error is back to

Note: AddOn Ace3 attempted to call a protected function (MultiBarBottomLeftButton1:Hide()) during combat lockdown.

both addon and function are different everytime but the "during combat lockdown" bit is the same every time.
Wont have any more time to mess disabling addons till later in the week when we are finished with Ds on my main

----------


## daveyboyuk

@gabbz im manually casting mind sear the problem is advanced rotation hangs after mf mb

----------


## Gabbz

Bubba/Mentally

this is AA code under advanced


```
local PQ_AA = PQ_AA
local PQ_DA = PQ_DA
local PQ_SF = PQ_SF
local PQ_Immune = PQ_Immune
local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells
local _,_,_,DA = UnitBuffID("player",PQ_DA)
local SFCD = (select(1,GetSpellCooldown(PQ_SF)) + select(2,GetSpellCooldown(PQ_SF)) - GetTime())

if PQ_Spells[PQ_AA].known
	and not PQ_Immune
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_AA)
	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
	and ((DA and DA >= 5) and (SFCD >= 16 or UnitExists("pet")))
then
	if IsInInstance() then
		local PQ_UsableUnits = PQ_UsableUnits
		
		for i=1,#PQ_UsableUnits do
			if ((UnitAffectingCombat("player") and UnitExists("boss1")) or UnitAffectingCombat("player"))
				and (UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitName("target") == PQ_UsableUnits[i])
			then return true end
		end
	else return true end
end
```

I dont understand why you use 

```
UnitName("target") == PQ_UsableUnits[i])
```

 cause i cant see you defining that anywhere ? Is there a table with usableunits somewhere i missed ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

yea I thought she had removed the UsableUnits *sigh* i believe that was an array in a previous version of the Data File that no longer exists. So that is more than likely one of the issues lol

----------


## yourson

> My bad, but in my defense is believe bosses warrior profile to be near enough perfect where I won't play with it 
> 
> If boss doesn't come back, that's when I said I would take over arms warrior again lol. My arms profile I still make occasionally is pvp arms 
> 
> I haven't gotten around to looking at spriest yet. Barely have time to log on really lol. I'll try and get around to it soon! 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Sadly boss aint comming back for MoP, so all our hope goes your way  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

I am proud to be announce that Crystal_Tech has decided to help Team Nova with his own expertise and experience  :Smile: 

He will slowly assimilate in as he gets accustomed to our projects  :Big Grin: 

if u Donate to Nova and its for his Profiles, the Donation still goes to him, just let me know  :Stick Out Tongue: !!!!!

This addition does excite me  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hope to see your support with this addition as well....

----------


## Pumpurum

> Bubba/Mentally
> 
> this is AA code under advanced
> 
> 
> ```
> local PQ_AA = PQ_AA
> local PQ_DA = PQ_DA
> local PQ_SF = PQ_SF
> ...


Nova shadow pve 5.9
[MS/MB] Archangel:


```
local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells
local PQ_AA = PQ_AA
local PQ_DA = PQ_DA
local PQ_SF = PQ_SF
local PQ_Immune = PQ_Immune
local _,_,_,DA = UnitBuffID("player",PQ_DA)
local SFCD = (select(1,GetSpellCooldown(PQ_SF)) + select(2,GetSpellCooldown(PQ_SF)) - GetTime())

if PQ_Spells[PQ_AA].known
	and UnitExists("target")
	and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_AA)
	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost("target")
	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 1)
	and ((DA and DA >= 5) and (SFCD >= 16 or UnitExists("pet")))
	and not PQ_Immune
then
	if IsInInstance() then
		if ((UnitAffectingCombat("player") and UnitExists("boss1")) or UnitAffectingCombat("player"))
			and (UnitLevel("target") == -1 or UnitName("target") == "Burning tendons")
		then return true end
	else return true end
end
```

The latest version is used instead of PQ_UsableUnits once the target name (for example burning tendons). But all the same advanced profile often produces errors or cast DoTs and straight mind spike

----------


## magenpriest

Temp fixing for Advanced SP profile. In data file (PQR_Nova_Data.lua) just add new line below


```
PQ_UsableUnits = {Burning Tendons, Mutated Corruption}
```

like this


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- Target & Environmental Globals and Tables
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PQ_Immunity = {
	642,45438,31224,23920,33786,19263,97417,97977,105256,105409,
	105465,108568,109552,109553,109554,109560,109561,109562,110892,110893
}
PQ_FL = {110070, 105925, 109075, 110079, 110069, 110070, 110080, 110068, 110078}
PQ_SN = {110139,110140,110141,106791,109599,106794,109597,109598}
PQ_HOT = {109417,109416,109415,106371}
PQ_SP = {105479, 109364, 109362}
PQ_UsableUnits = {Burning Tendons, Mutated Corruption}
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

i'll add in the temp fix for now.... i'm still dissecting everything she was doing and trying to find the best way to do it if her way wasn't  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## domestecus

Wondering about something on the warrior, I edited the lines with the weapons and shield etc. But I never saw it equip them. I saw that in your 2hand weapon it has:

RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&amp;apos;s Bonegrinder&amp;quot :Wink: 

Do you have to add &amp;apos; when there is a 's to make it work or do you just put Gladiator's instead?

Thank you for the clarification on this.

----------


## expunge

I noticed in [MS/MB] Mindspike at the top:



```
local PQ_MS = PQ_MS
local PQ_MB = PQ_MB
local PQ_Immune = PQ_Immune
local PQ_Spells = PQ_PriestSpells
local Heroism = PQ_HasHero
```

Wouldn't the PQ_HasHero function start casting dots? I thought it was defined before somewhere as starting to run dots on the target.

**edit**

Wait, maybe I'm wrong. The variable is defined in random spells, should it be in all of them listed in the advanced rotation?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Wondering about something on the warrior, I edited the lines with the weapons and shield etc. But I never saw it equip them. I saw that in your 2hand weapon it has:
> 
> RunMacroText(&quot;/equip Ruthless Gladiator&apos;s Bonegrinder&quot
> 
> Do you have to add &apos; when there is a 's to make it work or do you just put Gladiator's instead?
> 
> Thank you for the clarification on this.


i think making the change INSIDE PQR is a lot simpler and easier to understand and that way is the way i support lol

i think that if you do it in PQR it will look proper  :Big Grin: 

@expunge
i think Mentally wanted to use the DoT rotation during Heroism.... Though I can't remember correctly.

----------


## yourson

Ola guys  :Smile: .

Played a bit beta with your warriors profile and it works ok. Can you just please add check that if there is priest in group that it cast Battle Shout insted of Commanding? Boss has some kind of checks like that, that you can probably use. Also usage of [Berserker Rage] would be nice to see and some on mouse over heroic leap. (dunno if pre-mop code is any valid?).

edit: noticed that it casts Battle Shout out of combat which should be used only in combat (gives 20 rage)... it even cast it when maunted.

----------


## domestecus

> i think making the change INSIDE PQR is a lot simpler and easier to understand and that way is the way i support lol
> 
> i think that if you do it in PQR it will look proper 
> 
> @expunge
> i think Mentally wanted to use the DoT rotation during Heroism.... Though I can't remember correctly.



Good idea , sigh  :Smile: 

Thank you !

----------


## xLegendx

Hey Bu_ba!

I've been using the unholy profile for DK's and its wonderful
however, Is there a way to add an AoE option for it? Or is it suppose to be done manually?

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Bu_ba!
> 
> I've been using the unholy profile for DK's and its wonderful
> however, Is there a way to add an AoE option for it? Or is it suppose to be done manually?
> 
> Thanks


i would do it similarly to how Blood handles AoE..... just need to get some free time to code it in.... I've had about.... 30 minutes to really do stuff today, and it was all spent getting ready for my raid tonight haha

and next week is worse than this week. please dont expect any ground-shattering changes from this corner of team nova to happen till at least 2 weeks from now! TY ^_^

----------


## xLegendx

> i would do it similarly to how Blood handles AoE..... just need to get some free time to code it in.... I've had about.... 30 minutes to really do stuff today, and it was all spent getting ready for my raid tonight haha
> 
> and next week is worse than this week. please dont expect any ground-shattering changes from this corner of team nova to happen till at least 2 weeks from now! TY ^_^


Haha, alright! I appreciate your work as it is a long with the other Nova team members.

Thanks again bu_ba (:

----------


## maleth

Hey Bu_ba - its for sure that Bossqwerty isn't coming back for MOP now, he is selling his account.

I really hope we see a kick ass Arms PVE profile from you - this would make me the happiest dude on the planet.

----------


## fluxflux

hey

any news for Monky maniac profil?^^

----------


## evlow

> Temp fixing for Advanced SP profile. In data file (PQR_Nova_Data.lua) just add new line below
> 
> 
> ```
> PQ_UsableUnits = {Burning Tendons, Mutated Corruption}
> ```
> 
> like this
> 
> ...


I believe it would actually be like



```
PQ_UsableUnits = {"Burning Tendons", "Mutated Corruption"}
```

----------


## magenpriest

> I believe it would actually be like
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> PQ_UsableUnits = {"Burning Tendons", "Mutated Corruption"}
> ```


Yes, Data file was already fixed by Bubba. Plz update with SVN.

----------


## bbenhell4

This doesnt fix my issue - it still casts 2 mind flays then a mind blast then halts, with bloodlust or without.  :Frown: 
I suspect its an addon conflict and i'll try to get some time to go through them and disable to try and work out which one.

----------


## magenpriest

> This doesnt fix my issue - it still casts 2 mind flays then a mind blast then halts, with bloodlust or without. 
> I suspect its an addon conflict and i'll try to get some time to go through them and disable to try and work out which one.


Standard or Advance Rotation?

----------


## bbenhell4

advanced - standard works fine. It used to throw up a random addon error but now just hangs.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Seeing as the priest beast wasn't my work it takes me longer to sort through it. So please just keep sending me as much info as you can so I can try and track it down faster while I'm still working on my other projects :-) 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk

----------


## tozededao

I've been trying to tweak the Holy Pala profile recently, I still cant it is already how I wanted it.

I wanted to create a formula that would make Holy Radiance be cast more efficiently, for example my holy radiance heals for a X ammount (lets imagine 18k counting on dot) lets multiply that for my crit chance which is 20% so 18 *1.2 = which makes *21.6k*, the average HP of a raid member is 160k so if I want to heal him for the exact HP I would want him to be at 86.5%

Since the targets might have dots or other healers are casting aswell lets multiply that by 0.9 which equals 77.85%

77.85% is the value for 6 people

Formula : (160000-AH*critchance)/1600 * 0.9 = Percentage needed for 6 people, where AH stands for amount healed.

But what I want to make is it to be equally good for 7 people, 8, 9 or 10,

So back to this value *21.6k*, if I want to make it good for 10 people the amount healed per player would be 21.6k * 6/10 = 12.96k which equals 91.9% multiplying that for 0.9 again for the same reason as before, makes it 82.71%

All the values are
6: 77.85%
7: 79.6% -> factor 1.022
8: 80.88% -> factor 1.039 
9: 81.9% -> factor 1.052
10: 82.71% -> factor 1.062

So basically you can the value for 6 people and multiply for the factor to get the other values

Example: The total healing of my HR is 15000, using this formula :

(160000-AH*critchance)/1600 * 0.9 -> I get the best % to use for healing 6 people,
To heal 10 people I should multiply that value for 1.062.


----------------------------------------------------------------------


Another thing I would like to add is, instead of checking if 6 people are within those conditions (under a certain HP), it would be a mean of % between 6-10 people, for example having 3 people at 50% and 3 people at 80%, the bot wouldn't heal them because the settings were set for 77%, but I dont want bot to use holy radiance on a group of people where 3 have 20% hp and other 3 have 95%, so to make this decently we would have something that would ignore this setting if any unit of the group had a % hp greater than defined % + 10% or so.




Sorry for the big wall of text, I hope it makes this profile better  :Smile: 

EDIT: Another thing I would like to edit is the Light of Dawn, tweaking the value hp needed of targets in order to make PQR cast it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

@tozededao, I like where you were going with the Holy Radiance.... I'll have to play around with the idea and see what I come up with  :Big Grin: 

for LoD i've already considered that posibility. I just need to figure out what the best way to implement it is, I'm pretty sure I know, so i'll probably try something in an upcoming build  :Smile: 

and don't ever apologize for giving ideas  :Big Grin:  there's always the chance u bring something up that I haven't considered  :Smile: 

taking average of the health of everyone around, and then determining by the number of people around them who the best candidate is.... I like that a lot.... I'll def consider that  :Big Grin: 

*edit*
just to clarify.... somebody with 8 people around them will almost always win out against somebody with 6, unless the somebody with 6 has people around him that are really low health.... that type of thing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tozededao

I tried to look into the code but its a bit extensive and I don't really know the API of PQR since I started using it a few days ago,

I used to use Honorbuddy and edit CC's but know I see that the problem wasn't in CC's at all but actually in the Honorbuddy itself which isnt really made for Max DPS/Healing or tanking, so I gave this a try, to be honest I've seen it here for a long time in ownedcore but I kinda understimated this tool maybe because it was free, now I see what I've been missing.

It is really hard to get to know all the profiles since the only place to get them is a 800 post topic, wish there was some kind of forum with sections to make it easy  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol it was just closed automatically by the system for being to large btw XD

I have been using PQR since before it was out of Beta XD it's awesome  :Big Grin: 

I already have an idea on how to do it, it's just simple math with a little logic behind it, shouldn't be to hard with loops and tables to find the best person.... It will just take some time figuring out the best way to approach it XD

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Bu_ba just wanted to see where you were at with a working DPS Warrior Profile for MoP. Be happy to help in testing it and working with you to get it going. Let me know.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I haven't signed onto the beta in about a 2 weeks now honestly haha. Live servers have been keeping me preoccupied with new ideas and such (which will of course carry into MoP  :Stick Out Tongue: )

So even tho it doesn't look like much is getting done on Beta side, I'm just toying with new ideas on Live first (well since in my mind Live has priority haha, and a stable API)

----------


## mrkebo

What do I need to post to help figure out why the holy raid just stops healing periodically?

----------


## bu_ba_911

anything u can. how many people are low health. around what percentages?

if it's Infusion of Light... and everyone is around 85+% health, it's because it doesn't want to waste Infusion on a Holy Light and is saving it from something more worthwhile that would normally take a while to cast

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright, just made a change to the Custom Table in my Holy Paladin!!!

Please Update both Data File (where the error occurred) and Rotation (Added some error tolerance  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## tozededao

Light of Dawn is still kinda sloppy, I find it using too much Word of Glory instead of Light of Dawn, and LoD is 2times WoG healing, sometimes I even try to overwrite what bot is doing in order to throw a LoD.

----------


## tozededao

Another tweak, consider people from Spine with debuff as low hp in order to bot make use of other spells on them such as AOE heals if it is going to take benefit from it

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol did the a while ago in a previous update.... it was just undocumented XD

i've been seeing that to, however i personally like WoG since it can proc twice, and focus on the players that need health more.....

i've been thinking about ways to determine when a single Large Heal would be more beneficial than an AoE heal

----------


## schadis

i wanna talk about the yor´sahj code!



```
-----------------------------          
-- Yor&amp;apos;sahj          
-----------------------------          
if npcid == 55312 then -- Yor&amp;apos;sahj UnitID                  
         if not InitMessage then PQ_Notify(&amp;quot;Loading Yor&amp;apos;Sahj&amp;quot;) InitMessage = 1 end                  
         PQ_Spell[PQ_DivinePlea].check = false                  
         if (UnitExists(&amp;quot;boss2&amp;quot;) or UnitExists(&amp;quot;boss3&amp;quot;)) -- When Oozes are out                   
           and select(3, PQ_UnitInfo(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;)) &amp;lt;= 80 then -- And we have less than 80% Mana                         
                      if GetTime() - PQ_TimerForEncounters &amp;gt;= 30 then                                  
                                PQ_TimerForEncounters = GetTime()                                  
                                PQ_Notify(&amp;quot;|cffFF33CCGet in Melee Range to regain Mana with Seal of Insight Procs!&amp;quot;)                          
                                end                  
                      end        

         
                               if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;, 103628) then                                  
                                             PQ_Notify(&amp;quot;Disabling for Purple Buff&amp;quot;)                                  
                                             PQR_StopRotation()                                  
                                             return true                                  
                                             --[[if GetRaidDifficulty() &amp;gt;= 3 then                                          
                                                   HealPartyOnly = true -- Not Implemented yet!                                          
                                                   PQ_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = false                                          
                                                   PQ_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].check = false                                  
                                             end]]--                  
                              end
```

so far i understand:
the first if and second if are about what boss it is, dont use Divine Plea automaticly to save it for blue oze and for the massage to reg mana with autohits.

here comes the part i am interessted in:
you have allready coded the part to check for purple oze and debuff at 3rd if
and then pqr stops the rotation for that time purple is active thats ok so far.

the last if is not aktive and set under comment at first it is about to check if its hero or not 
then only heal party thats ok can be used or not by setting it as comment. is there a funktion programmed to only heal party?
and spells in that phase should only be shock, divine light, bacon,lay on hands, HOG, are i am missing something?
so we have to add 
PQ_Spell[PQ_Holy Radiance].check = false 
or?

if the heal party only funktion don´t exist can i get the code working for all the members of the raid with deleting --Not Implemented yet! HealPartyOnly = true

so if i use it like this:



```
                        if UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;boss1&amp;quot;, 103628) then                                                        
                                         --PQ_Notify(&amp;quot;Disabling for Purple Buff&amp;quot;)                                  
                                         --PQR_StopRotation()                                                                               
                                         return true                                  
                                             if GetRaidDifficulty() &amp;gt;= 3 then                                          
                                                   --HealPartyOnly = true -- Not Implemented yet!                                          
                                                   PQ_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check = false                                          
                                                   PQ_Spell[PQ_FlashofLight].check = false  
                                                   PQ_Spell[PQ_Holy Radiance].check = false
                                             end
```

would that work i am realy bad in lua^^(and in english)

----------


## bu_ba_911

@Schadis, I wouldn't recommend using that XD

You would only want to be using Holy Shock on a pet, not a player for 1.
That little bit of code has no checking for how high the stack is on a player.
I would recommend making the changes inside of PQR itself as it is properly formatted and easier to make quality changes  :Big Grin: 

------------------------------------------------------

Me and Crystal_Tech have an idea in the workings and we would like to know if there was any Profile Writer that would be willing to Join Team Nova  :Big Grin: 

You would pretty much have access to all the members of Team Nova's profiles and workings in real time, you would have access to our ideas and everything a lot more readily. 

PM me with your request and a profile for us to review so we can try and find the best fit for us  :Smile:

----------


## Sharge

Bubba , is there a way I can add something to your holy paladin to make it cast flash of life when someone is under 30% , it only use holy radiance on ultraxion and it's mainly useless for the end of the fight , again sorry for my english!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba , is there a way I can add something to your holy paladin to make it cast flash of life when someone is under 30% , it only use holy radiance on ultraxion and it's mainly useless for the end of the fight , again sorry for my english!


Do you get the blue buff? On H Ultra we have our shaman grab the red buff and I get green and blue and when I get blue I manually heal. I spam HR and WoG exclusively. That seems to work perfectly from how I see it :-/

To answer your question, you can go into encounters and under where it looks for blue buff disable HR and raise FoL minimum health req

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Meatglue

@Mentally

Waiting on your disc pvp profile you promised! :P

----------


## Meatglue

Or an updated pvp spriest profile.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just wanna say thanks for your awesome work, trying out the spriest-profile now at 82 and it's really good! <3

----------


## Nomadii

Any idea how to fix??


```
Date: 2012-05-28 17:34:52
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local PQ_FL = PQ_FL ..."] line 61:
   attempt to get length of local 'PQ_SN' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "local PQ_FL = PQ_FL ..."]:61: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:759: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:532: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.2.4 (<%codename%>)
  ACP, v3.3.16 
  ArkInventory, v3.02
  ArkInventoryRules, v
  ArkInventoryRulesExample, v1.00
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  Bidder, v4.0.3
  BidderBossAuction, v4.0.3
  BidderEPGP, v4.0.3
  BidderFCZS, v4.0.3
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  DBMCore, v
  DBMLDB, v
  DrDamage, v1.8.8_release
  ElvUI, v3.68
  Factionizer, v40200.1
  ForteCasting, v
  ForteCooldown, v
  ForteCore, v1.975.9
  ForteMage, v
  FortePriest, v
  ForteRogue, v
  ForteTalent, v
  ForteTimer, v
  ForteVehicle, v
  FriendShare, vv1.5.1
  Gatherer, v3.2.4
  GTFO, v4.9.3
  MageManaBar, v1.7.4
  MogIt, v1.1
  Overachiever, v0.64
  OverachieverTabs, v0.64
  Recount, v
  SlideBar, v3.2.4 (<%codename%>)
  SpellFlash, v5.109
  SpellFlashPriest, v1.10.1
  SpellFlashArgentTournamentMounts, v1.20
  SpellFlashRogue, v2.04
  SpellFlashCore, v1.49
  TidyPlates, v6.3.8 (R307)
  TidyPlatesCleanPlates, v1.9g
  TidyPlatesHub, v
  TomTom, vv40300-1.4.4
  TrickOrTreat, v
  VuhDo, v2.136
  VuhDoOptions, v2.136
  WIM, v3.5.8
  WIMElvui, v
  WoWPro, v2.2.2
  WoWProAchievements, v2.2.2
  WoWProDailies, v2.2.2
  WoWProLeveling, v2.2.2
  WowProProfession, v2.2.2
  WoWProWorldEvents, v2.2.2
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v4.3.4.40300 <us>
  (ck=4dd)
```

----------


## nemhain

I'm trying to use the Monk package on the Beta. Error says I need the "PQR_idTip_core.lua" file. Okay, no problem. After a little searching I find a post that says it's in the SVN on the Google Project page. I downloaded "3-30-2012_SVN-Snapshot". It's not here. It there a more current SVN I didn't see?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm trying to use the Monk package on the Beta. Error says I need the "PQR_idTip_core.lua" file. Okay, no problem. After a little searching I find a post that says it's in the SVN on the Google Project page. I downloaded "3-30-2012_SVN-Snapshot". It's not here. It there a more current SVN I didn't see?


Its not needed, if you read the error i believe it says that you only need it if you want to see the spell id's. however it is in 0the Data Fodler of the SVN

also i haven't updated Monk is a while.... it's changed a TON (also the reason i haven't updated it)

----------


## blamani

I was just about to ask about monks, since quite a few things are changed  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Yea, I have a feeling when they announce a Release Date, they will also stop changing them so frequently, that's when you'll start seeing development begin anew on them

I still have to work in fluxflux's recommendation of AoE toggling but for now it's not at a point in time where i'd be happy with it anyways so thats on hold

----------


## ganzerker

Ahhhh i remember working on scripts in pqr beta... i remember when your h pally script first started out... anywho... for the blood dk, i notice u call on PQ_UnitInfo, after some lookin into why the script wasnt starting i noticed PQ_UnitInfo wasn't in the lua, but Nova_UnitInfo was. Replaced the two, seems to have got the script started... might also wanna throw in a check to see if targets health is > your max health to make sure you don't waste rune or a cooldown, on trash mobs. Up to you.

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey guys im having an issue with the blood deathknight rotation, it seems to be applying diseases and keeping up bone shield and horn of winter but thats it, it doesnt do anything else :-/. ive tried turning on the debug but it doesnt seem to be getting stuck on anything specific, just not doing anything. Any help is appreciated thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lorddd019

Hello, I am interested in the rotation for Yor'sahj the Unsleeping on Heroic, if I can help any living creature? for the holy paladin! Thanks in advance!

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Was curious to see if there's been any development for a dps warrior profile for the beta? Front page lists a WIP and I haven't seen any word on it since this thread was started. Any feedback from any of the profilers that might be tackling that particular one would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Tried using the Beta Only Arms Warrior profile and it doesn't work. Upon starting it, I get a ton of LUA errors that pop up and then it just prints FAILED in my chat window. Now, I'n only 86 and that could be why but I didn't see anything stating it had to be 90's only. Any feedback if this profile will be updated soon or if it's strictly for 90's would greatly be appreciated.

----------


## OnionsTich

*I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!*

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey bubba just tried using this on the beta again with your holy profile, downloaded the data files and everything and just getting spammed with an lua error atm. Tried doing a search but couldent see anything :-/





> Message: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
> Time: 07/04/12 08:37:17
> Count: 412
> Stack: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: spellsToCheck = <table> {
> ...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey bubba just tried using this on the beta again with your holy profile, downloaded the data files and everything and just getting spammed with an lua error atm. Tried doing a search but couldent see anything :-/


Were you using the beta profile? And I haven't updated that in close to 3 months now. I'm unsure if the beta profile even works now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *I use sheuron's Resto shammy profile. The god damn thing is amazing. But what Im looking for is someway to tell PQR to dispel Blood Corruption: Death but to Dispell Blood Corruption: Earth if it is on a target that is over 190k HP. (tanks) Basically. If i were to use the profile on that fight now.. It would dispell the debuff Blood Corruption: Earth and Earth is something i do not want to dispell. I hope someone can help me with this. After earth runs out it goes back to Death and then needs dispelled again. Please someone help me. Keep in mind this is for Heroic Spine of deathwing!! This would be amazing!!! So to make things simple. Looking for a way to tell PQR to Dispell Death but NEVER dispell Earth!*


This is built into the paladin code I haven't released. I plan on releasing all my tiny tweaks today, but I haven't checked how sheuron updated his code lately. I just have earth as a blanket never dispel. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## robinmiles1

Yeah was trying the ones tagged beta, didn't realize it hadn't been updated for so long, been away for a while! My bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah was trying the ones tagged beta, didn't realize it hadn't been updated for so long, been away for a while! My bad


Lol no worries XD

I'm glad I was able to get as much groundwork code working as I did at that point of the beta. Now I'm just waiting for things to settle down.

And just a reminder..... I actually did release my updated tweaked out code. Nothing ground shatteringly awesome changed, just some things I've changed as I've gone through more Heroics. My notes on the SVN Update goes more in depth if you care to look at it.

----------


## Dimonoff

Is there a new profile for the monks? Which are not made ​​in April.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there a new profile for the monks? Which are not made ​​in April.


No? How many changes have been made to the core mechanics of either a monks healing or dps since April?

----------


## Cirothe

I haven't played Beta much since before april but when I try now I cant even get PQR to read MoP. Other than that when I tired your mistweaver at the time it was working ok but I believe lots of updates have happened since then. I'll get on tonight and manual play and I guess let you know if I see any changes.

----------


## maurs

You are great! I really love your profiles. Please keep up the good work and God Bless you all  :Smile:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey buba, was just wondering what spec build and glyphs I should be using to get the most out of the Holy pally profile, arena in particular. Amazing job btw, profuile really shows what pqr is capable of. Keep up the good work!!

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

i didnt know you had your own thread!

kinda miss u buba  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i didnt know you had your own thread!
> 
> kinda miss u buba


Lol I'm reachable through email almost all day. I jump on Skype every now and then, going to try and be on MSN more often.

Now that there's a release date for MoP I'll really start looking into that rotation for you. Might be making it with a friend of mine to help him learn how to code

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Lol I'm reachable through email almost all day. I jump on Skype every now and then, going to try and be on MSN more often.
> 
> Now that there's a release date for MoP I'll really start looking into that rotation for you. Might be making it with a friend of mine to help him learn how to code


oh np bro. ive forgotten which prof you were gunna do anyway haha, ive just been playing Shadow/Disc PvP/PvE 99% of the time. disc one is super out dated though im sure lol.

Let me know if you need high rated arena or end game pve profile testing on any class, Im still using all the fundamental coding you taught me. its helped me a ton xD, Anyway atm i would pay well, very well for a Disc beta profile, pve/pvp. so hit me up if you're ever bored bro!

----------


## bu_ba_911

Disc is the one you asked me to do..... With Shadow as well

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Disc is the one you asked me to do..... With Shadow as well


sick! kk np

----------


## bestdamnwarrior

Hey bu_ba, any word on a dps warrior beta profile yet? Thanks for any updates.

----------


## bu_ba_911

To any who want to test, 

I updated my Beta Data File 

and Fleshed out the Destruction Warlock Beta Profile (it's in the Beta folder of my SVN)


In regards to Warrior/DK/etc

I was just informed by my guild that they would like to have my Warlock raid in Mists... So Warlocks and Pallys get my attention first. Everything else takes back seat until I can get something I'm happy with in those 2.

----------


## maleth

Yay for Bu_ba's Holy Pally profiles! Have you ever considered making you own Ret one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yay for Bu_ba's Holy Pally profiles! Have you ever considered making you own Ret one?


I have....... Then I remembered how I felt about Ret..... Seeing as it could burn in the fires of Hell and I wouldn't even feel the tiniest bit sad.... I decided I'd stick with things I enjoy playing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lantus

Hello great work on all the profiles, I have a quick question, does the Blood DK profile not with characters that not 85? I tried using it, and all it does is cast bone shield and horn of winter. I've used the other profiles Shadow Priest and Holy Pally, and those works just fine; just cant get this Blood DK one to work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello great work on all the profiles, I have a quick question, does the Blood DK profile not with characters that not 85? I tried using it, and all it does is cast bone shield and horn of winter. I've used the other profiles Shadow Priest and Holy Pally, and those works just fine; just cant get this Blood DK one to work. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I don't think so, i've had multiple people report issues using it below level 85

----------


## belmont123

hey I got an error saying missing pqr_nova_data.lua or something, i know it has to go into the data folder but i cant find the actual file itself anywhere and ive tried searching for it, can anyone help me please? thank you

----------


## firepong

> hey I got an error saying missing pqr_nova_data.lua or something, i know it has to go into the data folder but i cant find the actual file itself anywhere and ive tried searching for it, can anyone help me please? thank you


Update the profile though PQRotation. Go to Rotation Editor > Select Class > Select Profile > Download Update. It will download the latest version of the profile as well as the Data File you are missing.

----------


## belmont123

thank you that worked perfectly!  :Wink:

----------


## Sister

Blood dk profile does nothing after applying diseases. I even updated it just now.




> Hey guys im having an issue with the blood deathknight rotation, it seems to be applying diseases and keeping up bone shield and horn of winter but thats it, it doesnt do anything else :-/. ive tried turning on the debug but it doesnt seem to be getting stuck on anything specific, just not doing anything. Any help is appreciated thanks!


same problem as this guy

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Blood dk profile does nothing after applying diseases. I even updated it just now.
> 
> same problem as this guy


Working on Blood in the Beta right now

----------


## pepe2c

how is this WW monk profile doing? =D

----------


## Waffle

Any word on Mentally uploading the Beta files she said had a Balance rotation in it? Been looking for it since she posted that she had them written up but haven't hear about them since. Thanks for the great work guys.

----------


## wowcrazy4

hey i love your holy profile its great be i was wondering if u will have your beta holy profile done before mop drops

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey i love your holy profile its great be i was wondering if u will have your beta holy profile done before mop drops


more than likely

----------


## Ralphiuss

> more than likely


Is the only thing left just CDS right? 

Most of the coding for spells should be done I'm gonna assume?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is the only thing left just CDS right? 
> 
> Most of the coding for spells should be done I'm gonna assume?


yea, it's mostly just CD's now and Different Talents working together in the rotation....

The Talents are the part that will take a while, but I plan on getting them all coded into the profile without issue (fingers crossed)

----------


## CharleyWex

Buba,

I've been using your Hpally profile for a long time and have been clearing 8/8 heroic DS with it for a few months, love it. I tried the latest beta profile you have for hpally and sometimes it either just doesn't cast, casts late, or only does instant casts like holy shock and WoG. Its not casting holy light correctly, or sometimes it casts flash of light, or divine light way at high health percentages. Are you having these same issues? Or is it just me?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba,
> 
> I've been using your Hpally profile for a long time and have been clearing 8/8 heroic DS with it for a few months, love it. I tried the latest beta profile you have for hpally and sometimes it either just doesn't cast, casts late, or only does instant casts like holy shock and WoG. Its not casting holy light correctly, or sometimes it casts flash of light, or divine light way at high health percentages. Are you having these same issues? Or is it just me?


i tested it in 3 MoP dungeons. I didn't see any issues. When Beta Offsets come back out again i'll look at it again...

i've also done my falling from the sky tests like normal as well :-/

----------


## wowcrazy4

any info on the release of your holy paladin profile before patch day

----------


## bauwoo

bu_ba do you have your HPally Beta profile listed somewhere for download? I would love to test it in my 8/8 DS group.

----------


## SpyroPT

Whenever i load the Hpally profile i get this error:


```
Message: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)
Time: 08/29/12 15:59:42
Count: 412
Stack: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:7: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: spellsToCheck = <table> {
 1 = 635
 2 = 82326
 3 = 19750
 4 = 879
 5 = 82327
}
(for generator) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(for state) = <table> {
 1 = 635
 2 = 82326
 3 = 19750
 4 = 879
 5 = 82327
}
(for control) = 1
i = 1
v = 635
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = 635
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQ_Spell' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## Arria88

Tested your* Nova (Shadow BETA)* profile. So far it seems to check for buffs and buff. No combat at the moment. Thank you for any future updates!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## howardiv

Using the Paladin Holy profile. Working good, top heals in BG BUT it spams a message in my chat box over and over untill i disable the profile

Nova Data File v2.0 - Aug 28,2012
Loading Paladin Tables

None the less your doing great work, i know you are working hard to get everything ironed out as it is.

----------


## maginto

I get the same problem as howardiv any way to stop it?

----------


## phazeshifta

Same error as Howardiv when I use your holy profile as well

----------


## ecafkcid

hi guys im gettin loads of lua errors on the shadow priest profiles  :Wink:  eny way to fix it
regards

----------


## ecafkcid

hi guys is there and shadow priest profile for 5.0 yet
regards

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Using the Paladin Holy profile. Working good, top heals in BG BUT it spams a message in my chat box over and over untill i disable the profile
> 
> Nova Data File v2.0 - Aug 28,2012
> Loading Paladin Tables
> 
> None the less your doing great work, i know you are working hard to get everything ironed out as it is.


Fixed that in latest Update, sorry about that, was a typo in the Data File, so I just removed the check from the Profile


Just an update on Pally, I'm currently going through that today, and should have a more fleshed out version by tonight  :Big Grin: 




> hi guys is there and shadow priest profile for 5.0 yet
> regards


Shadow Priest was Mentally's baby, and with her busy moving and everything, Nova has currently put Shadow Priest on hold for the sheer reason that I hate playing my Priest  :Big Grin: 

Sorry about the inconvenience, but when Mentally is back, she'll probably have a complete rewrite of Shadow Priest that will blow her previous releases out of the water

----------


## GraveWalker

Tryed your arms warrior profile and got this error.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Tryed your arms warrior profile and got this error.
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:979: Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])


Thats a Data File issue.... Going to be updating shortly with an updated HPally Profile

I uploaded new Data File, Unholy Death Knight and HPally  :Smile:

----------


## hellokill11

Thank you so much for the holy pala profile. Not sure what I am doing wrong though.. But trying to use this in BGs, but it's very slow and sluggish and doesn't heal others in need. Do I need to turn on some setting? Only seen it use Holy Light and the occasional Holy Shock. Is there any pre-made rotation fpr pvp that utilizes ALL of the spells? Including CDs if needed (low health, loads of ppl on me etc)

Best Regards, Hellokill11

----------


## phazeshifta

I noticed using your hpally profile, I am actually having to target players for them to be healed, not targeting anyone will result in no heals going out. It used to heal everyone if noone was targeted

Also, is it possible to turn beacon of light on when you focus a target, or to automatically set it to the tank if a tank is present?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank you so much for the holy pala profile. Not sure what I am doing wrong though.. But trying to use this in BGs, but it's very slow and sluggish and doesn't heal others in need. Do I need to turn on some setting? Only seen it use Holy Light and the occasional Holy Shock. Is there any pre-made rotation fpr pvp that utilizes ALL of the spells? Including CDs if needed (low health, loads of ppl on me etc)
> 
> Best Regards, Hellokill11





> I noticed using your hpally profile, I am actually having to target players for them to be healed, not targeting anyone will result in no heals going out. It used to heal everyone if noone was targeted
> 
> Also, is it possible to turn beacon of light on when you focus a target, or to automatically set it to the tank if a tank is present?


i shall look into the issues >.> i healed a random dungeon perfectly fine before i sent it out

maybe i needed to restart wow first 

And Beacon of Light is set to whoever you Left Control - Click


---

Did you guys update the Data File as well?

----------


## OC_Freak

Got this error for the Nova[Unholy] DK file "You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped"

----------


## GraveWalker

> Thats a Data File issue.... Going to be updating shortly with an updated HPally Profile
> 
> I uploaded new Data File, Unholy Death Knight and HPally


Hay tryed agian with new update from SVN i'm getting the same error still with the warrior profile. Also when i started it up i got an alert saying custon table is empty.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Got this error for the Nova[Unholy] DK file "You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped"


Did you get the said data file and put it in the data folder? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

@bu_ba_911 - any chance you can add a Pause rotation into the Blood DK source? I have to keep adding it whenever I update  :Smile: 

Awesome job on the profiles btw.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @bu_ba_911 - any chance you can add a Pause rotation into the Blood DK source? I have to keep adding it whenever I update 
> 
> Awesome job on the profiles btw.


I might just add it to the data file as a default thing... still debating how I want to do it 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## piratepetey

> I might just add it to the data file as a default thing... still debating how I want to do it 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


That would be perfect. Are you also working on including Plague Leech into the rotation, similar to the way that blood tap is used?

----------


## hellokill11

> i shall look into the issues >.> i healed a random dungeon perfectly fine before i sent it out
> 
> maybe i needed to restart wow first 
> 
> And Beacon of Light is set to whoever you Left Control - Click
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Did you guys update the Data File as well?


Yes I have the latest data file. Thanks for looking into the issue. If you need any feedback / testing feel free to ask for it, best wishes!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes I have the latest data file. Thanks for looking into the issue. If you need any feedback / testing feel free to ask for it, best wishes!


found a HUGE error in terms of raid healing.... was checking if we were in a group before checking if we were in a raid, so it always just assumed we were in a group....

fixed that.... adding in Sacred Shield coding (still testing) and ill be uploading yet another new Data file and Rotation  :Big Grin:

----------


## longhornfreak

I'm having issues with the Blood DK rotation. The issue described before in this thread comes from not having the SVN files. But now that I have the SVN files, my DK will randomly stop doing the rotation in the middle of a fight. When I try to cast spells myself, I can't. I push action bar 1 and the spell is highlighted but nothing happens. When I get out of combat and start combat again I am able to cast spells again. Maybe some sort of LUA issue with wow?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm having issues with the Blood DK rotation. The issue described before in this thread comes from not having the SVN files. But now that I have the SVN files, my DK will randomly stop doing the rotation in the middle of a fight. When I try to cast spells myself, I can't. I push action bar 1 and the spell is highlighted but nothing happens. When I get out of combat and start combat again I am able to cast spells again. Maybe some sort of LUA issue with wow?


that does sound like a wow issue more than a PQR issue.... maybe try raising your recast timer in PQR settings? maybe 100 would be better?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Everyone who uses my HPally profile, please update HPally AND Data file before posting about something not working. Fixed numerous tiny errors that were technically correct but in the wrong place  :Smile: 

I was topping the charts in LFR!!!! (before i went oom :'(!!!! )

----------


## longhornfreak

Even with 200 its getting stuck

edit going to try new data file

edit still happening but not as often

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Even with 200 its getting stuck


hmm ill have to take a look at it and see if there is a coding issue somewhere >.>

----------


## pluto63

> hmm ill have to take a look at it and see if there is a coding issue somewhere >.>


Have the same problem and only with the blood DK profile, all others works perfectly including the unholy so for i'll be gratefull if you can look at it, thanks.

----------


## maleth

Can i get a confirmation that the Arms Warrior PVP is not working in 5.0.4?

Also your right about the HPala profile and mana, does seemt to be at 0 just before the end of the fight.
Also I'm not totally sure it is using Light of Dawn properly when Divine purpose procs and I get a free 3 holy power cast. Doesn't seem to use it when it happens even in the situation where it definitely is the best option, eg. raid on about 60% health and all within 30 yards.

It is good to see Sacred Shield utilized well int he rotation however, very pleasing.

Do you think we'll see a perfect Holy Paladin profile before its possible for raiding MOP to begin? Would love to see it as good as the Cata one, if not better if you can manage it!

----------


## GraveWalker

I cant get the warrior profiles to work keep getting the same error i posted on page 12.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I cant get the warrior profiles to work keep getting the same error i posted on page 12.


haven't touched the warrior profile since early beta, haven't had time....

warrior is considered under WIP




> Can i get a confirmation that the Arms Warrior PVP is not working in 5.0.4?
> 
> Also your right about the HPala profile and mana, does seemt to be at 0 just before the end of the fight.
> Also I'm not totally sure it is using Light of Dawn properly when Divine purpose procs and I get a free 3 holy power cast. Doesn't seem to use it when it happens even in the situation where it definitely is the best option, eg. raid on about 60% health and all within 30 yards.
> 
> It is good to see Sacred Shield utilized well int he rotation however, very pleasing.
> 
> Do you think we'll see a perfect Holy Paladin profile before its possible for raiding MOP to begin? Would love to see it as good as the Cata one, if not better if you can manage it!


I haven't coded in Divine Purpose yet.... still debating how I want to do that.... I think I have a really good idea how I want to make it worth seemlessly though  :Smile:

----------


## Stein6

Thanks for the great holy paladin.

----------


## Weird0

> I'm having issues with the Blood DK rotation. The issue described before in this thread comes from not having the SVN files. But now that I have the SVN files, my DK will randomly stop doing the rotation in the middle of a fight. When I try to cast spells myself, I can't. I push action bar 1 and the spell is highlighted but nothing happens. When I get out of combat and start combat again I am able to cast spells again. Maybe some sort of LUA issue with wow?



same here and i think sheuron found a solution to this




> Finaly was able to reproduce the spell lockout bug. Game stop casting spells, keys and mouse clicks does nothing.
> 
> Happend when spam a morphed spell using his original spell id. Example: Devastate is a morph spell of sunder armor, using sunder armor original spell id to CastSpellByID devastate eventually produce all spells lockout.
> 
> Only thing seem working to avoid this is use CastSpellByName on morph spells.

----------


## Gorthok

I am getting this using the blood DK profile.




> Date: 2012-09-03 16:33:26
> ID: 9
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."] line 35:
> attempt to call global 'GetPrimaryTalentTree' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: GetPrimaryTalentTree()
> [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:35: ?()
> ...




```
Date: 2012-09-03 16:35:17
ID: 13
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local RunesOffCD = 0 ..."] line 25:
   attempt to call global 'Nova_UnitInfo' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: Nova_UnitInfo()
   [string "local RunesOffCD = 0 ..."]:25: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
RunesOffCD = 2
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "player"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_UnitInfo' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## spoofjack

On Blood AOE tanking is it possible to add Pestilence to the rotation? Once your current target is dotted up with Scarlet Fever or Demoralizing Blows or whatever its called now the debuff -10% damage. To spread it with Pestilence.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> On Blood AOE tanking is it possible to add Pestilence to the rotation? Once your current target is dotted up with Scarlet Fever or Demoralizing Blows or whatever its called now the debuff -10% damage. To spread it with Pestilence.


I have rolling blood and will probably use Blood Boil as the spread personally.....

as for everyone else, today is a coding day for me so ill probably need to look into Blood a lot today since that seems to have the most negative feedback on it

----------


## OnionsTich

Ill be on Skype if need help testing. I think destro profile release soon :O?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ill be on Skype if need help testing. I think destro profile release soon :O?


Lol, after Blood gets worked out a lil better  :Stick Out Tongue: 



---------
AoE rotation is the part slowing it down now

Releasing Updated Blood DK Profile now for quick testing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weird0

> AoE rotation is the part slowing it down now
> 
> Releasing Updated Blood DK Profile now for quick testing


*testing mode enabled*

/edit


tested it but i get this lua error popping up from time to time. 




```
Date: 2012-09-04 18:40:50
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(55050) ..."] line 19:
   attempt to compare number with nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   [string "if PQR_SpellAvailable(55050) ..."]:19: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 49998
(*temporary) = 40
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare number with nil"
```


but it works really nice so far gonna test it now on lfr to see if i get any lock ups

----------


## spoofjack

> I have rolling blood and will probably use Blood Boil as the spread personally.....
> 
> as for everyone else, today is a coding day for me so ill probably need to look into Blood a lot today since that seems to have the most negative feedback on it


Alright well thanks for your help. Rolling Blood haven't done much research but refreshes the duration of your diseases. Sounds sexy to me! Blood Boil Wasnt even on my bar before due to outbreak,pest, dd, heart strike profit. Blood Boil seems the way to go now

----------


## Weird0

> Alright well thanks for your help. Rolling Blood haven't done much research but refreshes the duration of your diseases. Sounds sexy to me! Blood Boil Wasnt even on my bar before due to outbreak,pest, dd, heart strike profit. Blood Boil seems the way to go now


its preffered by many dks since its a on the fly spread and also a "ranged spread" since you only have to hit them with BB not stand in melee range.
also it is better than the other 2 in my eyes since BB will do 50% more dmg if blood plague or frost fever is already on the target and another 40% dmg increase through crimson scourge this with the massive ap you get through vengance BB does even some pretty high dmg numbers even on single targets. and hey you get all that for free through crimson scourge procs ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *testing mode enabled*
> 
> /edit
> 
> 
> tested it but i get this lua error popping up from time to time. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still appears to be an issue with Heart Strike now and again then..... Interesting... I'll try looking into it again as well...

I made Destruction Error free as well.... Just need to finish the rotation and figure out how i want to go about doing it

----------


## Weird0

alright did the first part of lfr on a twink and it went down pretty good without any freezing or lock up. also i scored always second or third in dps meter ^^ (ilvl 387)

i just would have one suggestion. id love to see a "halt key" like lets say you press alt or whatever and the profile pauses so you can make "course corrections" like popping out your ghoul or useing a lichborne+selfheal macro n such ^^

oh and a question... how much rep do you have to spread until you can rep someone again ? ôÔ

----------


## bu_ba_911

> alright did the first part of lfr on a twink and it went down pretty good without any freezing or lock up. also i scored always second or third in dps meter ^^ (ilvl 387)
> 
> i just would have one suggestion. id love to see a "halt key" like lets say you press alt or whatever and the profile pauses so you can make "course corrections" like popping out your ghoul or useing a lichborne+selfheal macro n such ^^
> 
> oh and a question... how much rep do you have to spread until you can rep someone again ? ôÔ


no idea how much is needed lol.... however what i did add in was Sheuron's old Mouse-Click ability. Just start clicking on the ability you want to cast, and it should cast it.... Perfect for CD's and such  :Smile:

----------


## Weird0

> no idea how much is needed lol.... however what i did add in was Sheuron's old Mouse-Click ability. Just start clicking on the ability you want to cast, and it should cast it.... Perfect for CD's and such


plain awesome ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Released a simple Fury Warrior Rotation. It has no CD management, but it does have the ability to click and hold over your CD abilities.... Feedback?

Updated Data File and every profile I personally work on to include an easy to manage Pause button..... Nova_Pause  :Smile: 

DK profiles are by Default Right Control
every other profile is Left Shift  :Smile: 

if you want to edit just change the number in Nova_Pause(*)

ALSO updated Destruction, works better on dummies, added Chaos Bolt burn whenever you cast Dark Soul, way better numbers  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## GraveWalker

tryed both the fury and arms profiles no errors at all. they work well for simple rotations. DPS is a little low due to no cooldowns used, but all in all good profiles.

----------


## OnionsTich

Where is link for the warlock destro profile

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Where is link for the warlock destro profile


Lol check the svn, not uploading to downloads until I'm done with them 




> tryed both the fury and arms profiles no errors at all. they work well for simple rotations. DPS is a little low due to no cooldowns used, but all in all good profiles.


I leave the CD usage to the player. No profile can do it smarter than a player  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

Did a quick Data FIle update to include Divine Purpose in HPally Healing  :Smile: 

Also did a quick update to Nova [Blood] to fix a random error in Death Strike.

----------


## OnionsTich

can you give a quick tutorial on your lock profile? What CDS to use. and when to hold down the modifier button

----------


## bu_ba_911

Everyone who uses my profiles, please use Download from Url and update my Profiles using the current txt file

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt

This will 

A.) fix the Death Knight Blood issue.

B.) Update EVERY update link for Nova Profiles currently in use  :Smile: 

we updated the file structure of the SVN so we needed to update the update links as well.

----------


## 808

Tested the warlock affliction profile and here is something I noticed along with a few requests =)

-summons a new demon (void walker) on every jump to new platforms on Madness of Deathwing. I need to sacrifice each time on each new platform. 

-is it possible to add fel flame on movement?
-an AoE toggle to soul burn+Seed of Corruption? I tried the toggle mentioned in the notes and what it did was switch Multi Dotting on or off.

thank you for the awesome work and keep it up =)


edit* I was just me not knowing the aoe and its working as intended


thank you,
808

----------


## Camaris

Assuming I'm not screwing this up, I just downloaded from your link bubba, single target rotation works fine, aoe just stops working after about 5 secs.

Edit: It seems its only when I enable AOE from the menu and not using the right shift keybind in game. After figuring that went into a quick LFR and everything worked amazing. +rep thanks for the awesome work.

----------


## Dominium

Bubba still having problems with your hpally profile dropping my FPS and not working, help please  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba still having problems with your hpally profile dropping my FPS and not working, help please


What version of the hpally you got? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

I think its 2.0, the one thats on your latest SVN snapshot

----------


## KillianD

Yo, bubba. Like to start off with saying good work and thank you. But when suing the Nova - Warlock - Affliction Profile is just keeps disconnecting me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yo, bubba. Like to start off with saying good work and thank you. But when suing the Nova - Warlock - Affliction Profile is just keeps disconnecting me.


That is the first time I've heard that kind of issue.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I think its 2.0, the one thats on your latest SVN snapshot


It might be because of pqr unit facing .... I'll try testing 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dominium

So, managed to find anything? I am gona download a brand new PQR in a sec and see what happens.

----------


## Dominium

Same thing. Its also weird that there is no note/information since I know u always add those  :Wink:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Same thing. Its also weird that there is no note/information since I know u always add those


Lol that's for finished products. I don't experience fps loss :-/

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Noelpqr

```

and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 20241)) >= 5 then 


```

I found this code on death strike spell but I could not find which buff or spell has that spell id

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ```
> 
> and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 20241)) >= 5 then 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> I found this code on death strike spell but I could not find which buff or spell has that spell id


lol nice catch..... i have no idea how that snuck in there, that is supposed ot be 50421, Scent of Blood

----------


## Weird0

for ultraxion speaking

the part where it makes you use the ultraxion special button use automatically that shifts you into another "instance" to counter fading light and/or hour of twilight is rather a nuisence than a "good thing" since as a blood dk (tank) you end up taking one of those thwilight hourse with ams. so to get it right you need to stop the profille when its your turn to take the hour of twilight and restart it after that.

would you be so kind and tell which part has to be delted from the profile to stop this? i mean i want the ultraxion button only used when i use it no when the profile thinks its best to use it ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> for ultraxion speaking
> 
> the part where it makes you use the ultraxion special button use automatically that shifts you into another "instance" to counter fading light and/or hour of twilight is rather a nuisence than a "good thing" since as a blood dk (tank) you end up taking one of those thwilight hourse with ams. so to get it right you need to stop the profille when its your turn to take the hour of twilight and restart it after that.
> 
> would you be so kind and tell which part has to be delted from the profile to stop this? i mean i want the ultraxion button only used when i use it no when the profile thinks its best to use it ^^


Or you cast Icebound Fortitude and I believe you stay out automatically

I believe that's how I coded it

*edit*

Posted first release of Nova [Disc]

Remember..... I hate Priests....... so if it sucks balls...... Whoops

It's got both Mindbender and Power Word: Solace (I recommend this one... More potential MPS)

It's also been coded for Glyph of Holy Fire and Penance

----------


## Noelpqr

> lol nice catch..... i have no idea how that snuck in there, that is supposed ot be 50421, Scent of Blood


lol it is till there  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Not anymore ^_^

----------


## daveyboyuk

fps loss as soon as i turn ur disc profile on  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> fps loss as soon as i turn ur disc profile on


how great of one?

----------


## daveyboyuk

its like a stutter really like it misses a couple of frames thing is it seems to get better in combat so i can live with it by just not turning it on til fight starts

----------


## bu_ba_911

> its like a stutter really like it misses a couple of frames thing is it seems to get better in combat so i can live with it by just not turning it on til fight starts


try again.... the issue was noticable to me to this time and was able to track it down to Holy Fire and Smite..... I THINK I found a way to get around that without destroying the code..... maybe >.>

----------


## Fpr525

I am having the same problem, I go from 60 fps to about 15.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am having the same problem, I go from 60 fps to about 15.


On the latest priest on svn? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

stutter gone nice work buba ty  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> stutter gone nice work buba ty


Just let me know how it works lol. I am really bad at priests 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Amagicalman

When I turn my Blood Tank rotation on (AOE and single target) Nothing happens. It causes me to auto attack, and applies all of my buffs. No other abilities are used. What's up?

----------


## Amagicalman

> When I turn my Blood Tank rotation on (AOE and single target) Nothing happens. It causes me to auto attack, and applies all of my buffs. No other abilities are used. What's up?


Nevermind, just needed to update my PQR. My bad!

----------


## Fpr525

I just updated svn, the issue with fps is gone.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Thanks for giving me updates you two :-) 

Are there any updates on how effective they are though? Lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

hmm well the healing is good but it tends to get you oom then spams solace quite a bit more than id prefer from what i can make out it tries to get back 80-90ish % mana which if you was at 20% can take a while  :Stick Out Tongue:  instead of the spam maybe it could be thrown in after a big heal or perhaps every fifth heal . just dont make reforge spirit !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hmm well the healing is good but it tends to get you oom then spams solace quite a bit more than id prefer from what i can make out it tries to get back 80-90ish % mana which if you was at 20% can take a while  instead of the spam maybe it could be thrown in after a big heal or perhaps every fifth heal . just dont make reforge spirit !


Lol thank you for that. So its spamming solace when it should be healing? 

Maybe I should move shadow fiend up in the rotation as well. 

How would you make it more mana efficient? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

when i looked at skada the top thing was power word shield and at 6.1k mana a time i think thats where its goin if you get attonement higher up the list im sure that would help . im not sure if you ever seen or used ticklets profile but that was more of a smite spammer with penance more or less used on cd and PoH for group heals PwS wasnt used so much im not sure if the mechanics have changed that much also power infusion is 20% mana reduction for 20 seconds also inner focus is a 25% mana reduction for the next heal and its cd is reduced with greater heal

----------


## bu_ba_911

> when i looked at skada the top thing was power word shield and at 6.1k mana a time i think thats where its goin if you get attonement higher up the list im sure that would help . im not sure if you ever seen or used ticklets profile but that was more of a smite spammer with penance more or less used on cd and PoH for group heals PwS wasnt used so much im not sure if the mechanics have changed that much also power infusion is 20% mana reduction for 20 seconds also inner focus is a 25% mana reduction for the next heal and its cd is reduced with greater heal


alright i will take this all into consideration and start tweaking the numbers a bunch

currently i only have smite healing when people are above 80% but below 95% XD otherwise it's normal healing under 80% or Solace for Mana  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## spoofjack

Like the DIsc So far! Any plans for Holy?

----------


## daveyboyuk

just had a quick mess with it again changed inner fire for inner will used power infusion on cd and manually used shadowfiend was fine for lfr morchok although oom at the end and solace wasnt spammed so much also prayer of healing might be nice if say 5 or more people under 50%

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Like the DIsc So far! Any plans for Holy?


maybe..... maybe.....




> just had a quick mess with it again changed inner fire for inner will used power infusion on cd and manually used shadowfiend was fine for lfr morchok although oom at the end and solace wasnt spammed so much also prayer of healing might be nice if say 5 or more people under 50%


hmmmm were there time when you thought to urself it should be using solace now?

i plan on having a switch for Fire/Will so you don't need to go in and manually do that.

AoE healing is still on the to-do list, i need to make sure i get the basics of Disc healing down haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Spirit Shell will probably be the last thing I get coded >.>

----------


## daveyboyuk

around 40% mana is when i popped shadow fiend so maybe around that area
can u add a stop casting use hymn of hope on left ctrl or something alike

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright...... Newest Build is currently being tested..... Changed A LOT.... Added a lot as well lol

With this update it will give the ability to update the profile through PQR

*edit*
screw it.... IDK what's good or not lol

played with the numbers a LOT...

Changed how Power Word: Shield functions......

I think it's better..... IDK tho lol

Updated SVN: Nova [Disc] and Data file..... Update both please  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

massive improvement on mana i think i can reforge full mastery again  :Smile:  ty buba for your hard work somethin i noticed but not important is out of combat right alt changes inner's in combat left alt changes them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> massive improvement on mana i think i can reforge full mastery again  ty buba for your hard work


Lol np. Do the healing numbers themselves seem better though? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## daveyboyuk

its hard to tell i just did fail finder and was a half decent group for a change xd so not loads of damage but i was 2nd on meter to a rejuv spammin druid :s ill see if i can find a pug later on

----------


## Shamrockstar

I'm getting a 404 error when attempting to update from your SVN trunk (http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt) and it's erroring out in PQR saying "0) Nova_Profiles.txt ERROR! click here to retry". Thanks for looking at this!

----------


## bu_ba_911

http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt

----------


## buntcake72

> https://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecod...a_Profiles.txt


Doesn't work Bubba, says Invalid URL. Tried doing it through SVN Trunk, through Download from URL. My guess is the %20 that's making up for the blank space in /5.0.4 Patch/Data is what's causing the issue because removing the %20 didn't help either.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Doesn't work Bubba, says Invalid URL. Tried doing it through SVN Trunk, through Download from URL. My guess is the %20 that's making up for the blank space in /5.0.4 Patch/Data is what's causing the issue because removing the %20 didn't help either.


blah

no PQR can't read https

now try just remove the s

----------


## buntcake72

> blah
> 
> no PQR can't read https
> 
> now try just remove the s


Fantabulous!

----------


## buntcake72

Just noticed the Blood DK rotation is freezing up again, was tanking Onyxia for my weekly torture of no mount and it froze up completely.

----------


## scottoski

Cant get anyhting to work says edit mode not bot functionality?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Cant get anyhting to work says edit mode not bot functionality?


have u tried clicking the button that says DOWNLOAD OFFSETS?

----------


## scottoski

I know this is going to sound dumb but no I havnt, not sure how to? I see download update in rotation editor, if you have time could you explain plz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I know this is going to sound dumb but no I havnt, not sure how to? I see download update in rotation editor, if you have time could you explain plz


close PQR, open again..... and then you'll see it

----------


## scottoski

When I open PQR only have the box is there , I see refresh and launch wow, its always been that way I can just see the edge of the box to refresh and the edge of the one below. cant see what they say

----------


## scottoski

When I open PQR my box has always only been minimized to where I can only see the launch wow and refresh boxes there are 2 more boxes one to the right and one below I can click them but cant see what they are

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When I open PQR my box has always only been minimized to where I can only see the launch wow and refresh boxes there are 2 more boxes one to the right and one below I can click them but cant see what they are


click the one below

----------


## scottoski

Tried it and still having the same issue, it ask me to launch wow after that and it doenst work that either,,, I do appreciate your time ty, Im totally lost worked fine before the patch!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba sucks you cant code in brain-activity into your profiles somtimes, doesnt it? hurr durr :3 I admire your patience and how much you get to hear from people...

----------


## buntcake72

> bu_ba sucks you cant code in brain-activity into your profiles somtimes, doesnt it? hurr durr :3 I admire your patience and how much you get to hear from people...


This coming from a guy who makes fun of people from behind the safety of a keyboard and ACTUALLY tries to claim that they are less intelligent because they ask for help. And yet he chose to pepper his insults with misspellings (SOMETIMES and DOESN'T....now sit down) and tired, cliched internet memes such as "hurr durr".

Let me write Ninjaderp's response for him:

"Umadbro?"

That's about all the clever we will ever see from someone who thinks Snooki is a cultural icon and Lady Gaga is a very original artist.

Or "lazy people on these forums cant use search, I get to call them out like I want to" - too bad you're too lazy to use spell-check. And yes I purposely left out the punctuation to show how lacking in brain matter a guy or girl like Ninjaderp is. Back to your room child, no Bieber, no Team Edward for a week!

----------


## scottoski

hmmm well thanks for the compliment Ninja,, wasnt tryn to piss anyone off just dont understand why its not working, tried everything you said bu_ba_911 and still no luck, is there anything else I can do?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hmmm well thanks for the compliment Ninja,, wasnt tryn to piss anyone off just dont understand why its not working, tried everything you said bu_ba_911 and still no luck, is there anything else I can do?


PM'ed you what should be sufficient information to sort this out  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

love ur blood profile really really good

----------


## bu_ba_911

> love ur blood profile really really good


TY TY  :Big Grin: 

Now a friend asked me to update the Nova [Arms] Profile so i'll try and throw something together again.... Dunno how it will do.... Warrior is right up alongside Priests for classes I'm worst at  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

I updated Data File, HPally DPriest, FWarrior and AWarrior (PvP)  :Big Grin:

----------


## cs0267

Maybe it's just me, I dunno. I'm going to share though.
When using the disc profile and archangel is on cool down and you have 5 stacks of evangelism, the rotation stops until archangel is available. Is this an issue or did you intend it to work this way? ...or am I the only person experiencing this?

Thanks, Bu_ba. You're awesome!

----------


## Fpr525

I tried out your pvp arms profile. I made the equipment sets for the spell reflect. Maybe I did something wrong, because every time it goes to reflect I get this error and the whole rotation stalls.

Date: 2012-09-14 00:52:43
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: ∞
Message: [string "if Nova_SpellReflect == false then ..."] line 311:
attempt to call global 'UseEquipemtSet' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:6:
[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
[C]: UseEquipemtSet()
[string "if Nova_SpellReflect == false then ..."]:311: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

----------


## VersaGER

Message: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:5: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 09/14/12 14:04:13
Count: 88
Stack: [string "-- Set the Variable Cast Time based off Has..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: spellsToCheck = <table> {
1 = 2912
2 = 5176
3 = 5570
4 = 8921
5 = 770
6 = 50516
7 = 33831
8 = 29166
9 = 2782
10 = 339
11 = 78674
12 = 78675
13 = 16914
14 = 2637
15 = 33786
16 = 88747
17 = 740
18 = 93402
}
(for generator) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(for state) = <table> {
1 = 2912
2 = 5176
3 = 5570
4 = 8921
5 = 770
6 = 50516
7 = 33831
8 = 29166
9 = 2782
10 = 339
11 = 78674
12 = 78675
13 = 16914
14 = 2637
15 = 33786
16 = 88747
17 = 740
18 = 93402
}
(for control) = 6
i = 6
v = 50516
(*temporary) = <table> {
castTime = 0
eclipseBar = 0
isKnown = false
checkEnabled = true
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 7
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = 50516
(*temporary) = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Nature_FaerieFire"
(*temporary) = 1500
(*temporary) = false
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 35
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = 35
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value"

----------


## Stuart4711

I'm super excited to see you guys made a separate thread to keep everything you guys contribute separate from the mess also know as the PQR thread. I would like to ask if the blood dk has been updated? I am asking because I never saw an official re-release of it on the pqr thread. Thanks for y'alls time and hard work.
+rep

----------


## bu_ba_911

Sorry, made a typo in warrior. Will fix when I'm at my computer .

Blood dk is updated.

Versa. What profile is that from? 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ace99ro

gonna leave a reply here aswell , tested the Hpala profile again with the latest update from ur svn and still no HR usage what so ever , LoD is working like it should

----------


## bu_ba_911

> gonna leave a reply here aswell , tested the Hpala profile again with the latest update from ur svn and still no HR usage what so ever , LoD is working like it should


hmm i was getting HR usage on my tests when i rewrote it.... i'll look into it again...

*edit*
Without changing anything, I saw HR cast in my LFR that i did. In order to help you and maybe others though, I lowered the amount of health needed to make HR cast.... Maybe that will help you :-/

Updated Warrior Arms PvP, Disc Priest, HPally and Data File (minor change to Data File)

----------


## ace99ro

after this last update is finally working for me , earlier i tested full ultrax and warmaster fights so a lot moments when a bunch of peeps go <50% hp and HR didnt cast once , but now its working , big thx

----------


## bu_ba_911

> after this last update is finally working for me , earlier i tested full ultrax and warmaster fights so a lot moments when a bunch of peeps go <50% hp and HR didnt cast once , but now its working , big thx


Hmm wonder what changed for you then. Glad its working though  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## starface

whats about marksmanship for hunters ?

----------


## Arria88

Thank you Bu_ba for the Disc Priest profile, although I just can't use it. I don't know if it's just me but it seems really sluggish. Just testing it there are times when big heals are needed but it's still using heal for some reason. Also, it never seems to want to keep me up, If I start dropping, it throws me a couple of minor heals till dead. I'll stick to holy for now  :Big Grin: 

Again, thank you for your work.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank you Bu_ba for the Disc Priest profile, although I just can't use it. I don't know if it's just me but it seems really sluggish. Just testing it there are times when big heals are needed but it's still using heal for some reason. Also, it never seems to want to keep me up, If I start dropping, it throws me a couple of minor heals till dead. I'll stick to holy for now 
> 
> Again, thank you for your work.


yea i was having major issues trying to get the proper values solidified.... people with actually geared discs didn't like my initial release... so i released this one and they seemed more happy with it..... i want something more..... constant before i'm happy myself XD

i only have it start using big heals when people are past 50% health and I have nothing to stop a small heal already being cast if a bigger heal becomes necessary instead... i still consider it a WIP but i'm hoping it get it down shortly

----------


## Arria88

> yea i was having major issues trying to get the proper values solidified.... people with actually geared discs didn't like my initial release... so i released this one and they seemed more happy with it..... i want something more..... constant before i'm happy myself XD
> 
> i only have it start using big heals when people are past 50% health and I have nothing to stop a small heal already being cast if a bigger heal becomes necessary instead... i still consider it a WIP but i'm hoping it get it down shortly


Yes, I agree 100% with something more constant. But it still is a good release. I'm sure people that have trouble playing disc will appreciate it for the time being. I myself am working on a PvP one, but still somewhat mana friendly/PvE friendly.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

I got the Disc Master from the SVN Trunk is that the one your talking about? mine doesn't even cast bubble or prayer of mending, is this normal?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I got the Disc Master from the SVN Trunk is that the one your talking about? mine doesn't even cast bubble or prayer of mending, is this normal?


if you're talking about PvP then no..... it's nowhere near ready for PvP XD

i've been working on just making sure my general thought on how Disc Priest should work is right  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm also working on an experiment to make healing better as a whole.... but still working on it

*edit*
found the issue in Warrior [Arms]

SHOULD be fixed now.... didn't have the time to sit down for an hour and make sure though

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Is the shadow priest profile ready for PvP?

----------


## Arria88

> Is the shadow priest profile ready for PvP?


You can use my PvP Shadow one as well in my sig if you want another  :Big Grin:

----------


## endersblade

> love ur blood profile really really good


Edit: nevermind. My computer crashed, rebooted, got back into WoW, and now suddenly it works.../boggle

----------


## luburium

> if you're talking about PvP then no..... it's nowhere near ready for PvP XD
> 
> i've been working on just making sure my general thought on how Disc Priest should work is right 
> 
> I'm also working on an experiment to make healing better as a whole.... but still working on it
> 
> *edit*
> found the issue in Warrior [Arms]
> 
> SHOULD be fixed now.... didn't have the time to sit down for an hour and make sure though



Can you please add the talent Bladestorm/Dragonroar/Shockwave to shift and a pause on Alt on Arms Warrior PvP?

----------


## tatakau

Arms pvp profile stops working for me without any change since yesterday it worked


EDIT: start working again when i download pqr again

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can you please add the talent Bladestorm/Dragonroar/Shockwave to shift and a pause on Alt on Arms Warrior PvP?


I won't go changing my modifiers for one person, but I made it easy enough to change yourself. Go into the ability file for functions. At the bottom is nova pause 1. Make that a 3 and it'll pause on alt 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## farnumdizzle

Hey, i'm getting a ton of LUA errors about 'GetPrimaryTalentTree' a nil value and my custom tables are empty. How I go about fixing this? Also, just downloaded all the profiles from SVN.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey, i'm getting a ton of LUA errors about 'GetPrimaryTalentTree' a nil value and my custom tables are empty. How I go about fixing this? Also, just downloaded all the profiles from SVN.


You are using the Old Data File for sure  :Smile: 

and the Custom Table..... Should be working again when you update the Data File  :Big Grin: 

I recommend just using the Text File in my signature


Also.... my experiments are coming along splendidly.....

anyone want to try it out? i'll give the first 3 people a sneak peak (i also expect feedback in return) that pm me requesting it....

this is 2 pronged..... 

A.) To figure out if you guys like the idea and if it actually works for you (lol)
B.) Get some basic information from you guys to make sure that my calculations are correct XD

----------


## luburium

How does the shockwave work in this? I never see it auto casting, what key is it? Can you maybe add instructions in the info box in future releases?

Thanks

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey bu_ba thought id chuck this in here aswell, I saw your post in the other forum. I was unable to reply due to being at work ( New job! woo!) I have been using your hpala profiles for some time now and they have never done me wrong and I would like to help keep it like that. So if your still looking for someone to help out and provide feedback im usually knocking around here  :Big Grin:

----------


## Decaed

Excellent Blood DK profile. + rep, keep up the great work!

----------


## heosphoros

FIXED : I HAD TO Run it as Administrator




_i updated PQR ... updated profiles from http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/5.0.4%20Patch/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt

for BLOOD DK
and i get this lua error nonstop

Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."]:231: attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)
Time: 09/21/12 15:35:34
Count: 2232
Stack: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted then ..."]:231: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)"_

----------


## Kaolla

Good to see you still rolling out the hotness  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Hows it going Kaolla?

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Good to see you still rolling out the hotness


Agreed, and WB Kaolla, missing those UH scripts  :Frown:

----------


## Kaolla

I apologize; I haven't seen my desktop in months and I've been buried under IT certifications. The scripts will be useless by the time I can retrieve them, but I'm still hoping to grab my computer in the next couple weeks and see what I can do. If I come back to WoW for MoP, it would solely be for playing around with PQR. I need to see if my hours settle down first.  :Big Grin: 

Also <3

----------


## bu_ba_911

I have updated my SVN to include the Holy Paladin Test that I have let a select number of users try out

I have heard many good reports about mana issues being better with this as well

It is currently in my SVN's WIP folder, so grab the Data File and the profiles from there if you want to try it out

Please report back to me if you are more mana efficient, and if you are a better healer with it

Summary of what i've done -

Made all my Healing Spells Smarter.
Healing Based off Healing Amount not % (Level 85 only and No Mouseover Only[For Testing Purposes])
WoG is now a smart lil mofo with how it uses it's Holy Power if you have Divine Purpose (more Divine Purpose procs now)
Rewrote the Stop Casting ability.... (Still testing this one.... may need to improve it some more)
AND completely butchered Sheuron's Tabled healing even more XD

----------


## bu_ba_911

Apparently most people don't know about the Slash Commands inside of my HPaladin Profile....

So here there all are, code and all



```

---------------------- Slash Commands--------------------SLASH_WIPETABLE1 = "/wipetable"SLASH_WIPETABLE2 = "/wipecustomtable"SLASH_WIPETABLE3 = "/wt"function SlashCmdList.WIPETABLE(msg, editbox)    Nova_CustomT = { }    if GetCVarBool("PQ_UseCustomT") then         SetCVar("PQ_UseCustomT", 0)        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Wiped Custom Table clean, and reverting to Normal Table.")        end    else        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Wiped Custom Table clean.")        end    endendSLASH_USECUSTOMT1 = "/usecustomt"SLASH_USECUSTOMT2 = "/uct"SLASH_USECUSTOMT3 = "/usecustomtable"function SlashCmdList.USECUSTOMT(msg, editbox)    if not GetCVarBool("PQ_UseCustomT") and #Nova_CustomT > 0 then        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Enabling Custom Table")        end        SetCVar("PQ_UseCustomT", 1)    else        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Enabling Normal Table")        end        SetCVar("PQ_UseCustomT", 0)    endendSLASH_RECORDING1 = "/recording"SLASH_RECORDING2 = "/recraid"SLASH_RECORDING3 = "/recordingraid"function SlashCmdList.RECORDING(msg, editbox)    if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then        SetCVar("Nova_Recording", 1)        for i=1, 20 do ChatFrame1:AddMessage(" ") end    else        PQR_WriteToChat("Silent Mode Disabled")        SetCVar("Nova_Recording", 0)    endendSLASH_DISABLECD1 = "/disablecd"function SlashCmdList.DISABLECD(msg, editbox)    if not GetCVarBool("Nova_DisableCD") then        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Disabling your Automatic Cooldown Usage")        end        SetCVar("Nova_DisableCD", 1)    else        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Enabling your Automatic Cooldown Usage")        end        SetCVar("Nova_DisableCD", 0)    endendSLASH_CLEARCHAT1 = "/clearchat"function SlashCmdList.CLEARCHAT(msg, editbox)    for i=1, 20 do        ChatFrame1:AddMessage(" ")    endendSLASH_DISABLECLEANSE1 = "/disablecleanse"function SlashCmdList.DISABLECLEANSE(msg, editbox)    if not GetCVarBool("Nova_DisableCleanse") then        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Disabled Cleanse.")        end        SetCVar("Nova_DisableCleanse", 1)    else        if not GetCVarBool("Nova_Recording") then            PQR_WriteToChat("Enabled Cleanse.")        end        SetCVar("Nova_DisableCleanse", 0)    end        end 


```


How you add people to the custom table.....

Hover over someone in your party, currently in range (this is to assist with the checks that they are a valid heal target) and then Press Right Control to add them...

After you have some people in your custom table, all you need to do it type /UseCustomTable or /uct or ever /usecustomt and it will switch from the default healing table, to the custom table

I will probably add more functionality to the Custom Table if people start using it more

----------


## Zyraxian

> all you need to do it type /UseCustomTable or /uct or ever /usecustomt and it will switch from the default healing table, to the custom table


Could you explain what this actually does for us novices? I think you mean it adds characters to the pool of targets your heal profile will attempt to keep healed?

So, you'd use this to heal people outside of your party/raid?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Could you explain what this actually does for us novices?


You can direct heal certain people(and turn it off by going to the default healing table), by the use of commands through a function he added to his profile. The custom table is basically a temporary list that you can add people to if you're assigned to directly heal say the tank and melee DPS only. You add them by right controlling on them, then type or use a macro "/uct" to enable the custom table, and "/wt" to go back to the default table.

----------


## Zyraxian

> You can direct heal certain people(and turn it off by going to the default healing table), by the use of commands through a function he added to his profile. The custom table is basically a temporary list that you can add people to if you're assigned to directly heal say the tank and melee DPS only.


Ah, I re-read what you said. Makes sense now. Nice function!

Also (random question) is there a particular healer that works better using PQR than others?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Ah, I re-read what you said. Makes sense now. Nice function!
> 
> Also (random question) is there a particular healer that works better using PQR than others?


As of right now, I don't think there is a "perfect" healing rotation for PQR, just because things are so fresh in terms of healing and making healing rotations has to be one of the hardest and most time consuming profiles to make for PQR, so it's going to take time before everything is worked out and steady like with how long 4.3 was out, most profiles were preforming at their best to match the content.

----------


## Zyraxian

Ya, I just thought some healers mechanics might lend themselves to easier automation than others.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ya, I just thought some healers mechanics might lend themselves to easier automation than others.


Each has their own hurdle.... The biggest one for HPally is Mana Conservation...

Shamans have their Lightning Bolt Spam inbetween Casts + Mana Tide

Paladins have to stay in melee range just to get Seal of Insight procs to keep up our mana as much as we can... They nerfed the Divine Plea glyph and gave us limited mana to work with (I was an Int stacked over Spirit, so i got raped in the butt)

In terms of easiest.... Either shaman or druid imho

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Amazing, thanks mate.. this is what I've been looking for in raids (Tank healer mainly)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Amazing, thanks mate.. this is what I've been looking for in raids (Tank healer mainly)


np, let me know any issues you have with this one, or any of the Nova Team profiles  :Smile:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Sheepmoon in this section of the forums has a Holy Paladin profile also, it does auto sacred shield and beacon on your focus target. I find it handy, think you could possibly add something like that when not busy?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sheepmoon in this section of the forums has a Holy Paladin profile also, it does auto sacred shield and beacon on your focus target. I find it handy, think you could possibly add something like that when not busy?


you really can't select your beacon target with left control and your shield target with left alt?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Whelp made my last Changes to SVN till MOP is released. I'll be attending the Irvine Midnight Release Party that Blizzard themselves are hosting. PM me if interested in geeking out XD

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Oh I didn't realize there was hotkeys, I apologize sir.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

they the only hotkeys?

----------


## bu_ba_911

My latest updates has rotation notes on all of my hot keys. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hi Buba

Got a little prob with ur Hunter profile.
PQRotation shows me it stops at ur Pause ability but since I am no pragrammer i am not able to find the mistake. and the data file greets me with "warlock rotation loaded sucsessfully"^^
I will try to delete all and reinstall your whole profiles again...
Greetings Hoblerhans


...deleted all nova files including data and interrupt...reinstall via svn...same prob...pqrotation shows pause ability and nothing happens...

Any ideas?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi Buba
> 
> Got a little prob with ur Hunter profile.
> PQRotation shows me it stops at ur Pause ability but since I am no pragrammer i am not able to find the mistake. and the data file greets me with "warlock rotation loaded sucsessfully"^^
> I will try to delete all and reinstall your whole profiles again...
> Greetings Hoblerhans
> 
> 
> ...deleted all nova files including data and interrupt...reinstall via svn...same prob...pqrotation shows pause ability and nothing happens...
> ...


yea my fault on that svn isn't liking me atm so i sent the new files to buba to upload.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Ah thx alot...love your profiles. They are so...complete I think is the right term!

Rep the whole Nova Team as soon as Ownedcore lets me again^^

----------


## tripptrapp

hey im having a problem with your holy pali profile. when i start it up all it does is repeatedly cast seal of insight. is there something im doing wrong?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey im having a problem with your holy pali profile. when i start it up all it does is repeatedly cast seal of insight. is there something im doing wrong?


try manually casting Seal of Insight with the rotation off then starting it again?

i've never experienced that issue before

----------


## Taran32

Bubba, 

Is there some way I can change the Key for Heroic Leap on the Arms profile? I'm not seeing an option (that used to exist) in either the Ability Editor or the Data file. Or am I just missing something?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Change the number in Nova_Pause

1, lshift
2, lcontrol
3, lalt
4, rshift
5, rcontrol
6, ralt

----------


## domestecus

Is there going to be a brewmaster profile by your team?

----------


## Taran32

*Bubba,

Your new Arms PvP profile is amazing, but I'm getting the FPS drops (literally cuts it in half) that I previously got from Sheuron's before this fix:*

_Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...

For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines

PHP Code:
local DistanceToTarget = PQR_UnitDistance("player","target")

or ( not DistanceToTarget or DistanceToTarget > 40 ) 

Thanx to KleskRiver for giving me the Idea of fixing profile, page 170 this thread.
He had a problem with frame rate, but this is fixing everything...
Thank you SO much! This solved all of my FPS issues too, and I ran a quick test afterwards to verify and not only does the profile still run smoothly, my FPS doesn't drop by 30+ anymore. Thank you SO much. +Repped.

For anyone else still having FPS issues with specific profiles (it was Sheuron's for me), try this fix. Solved everything instantly._


*Is there code within yours similar to this that I can similarly delete/alter to remove these FPS problems?*

*Also, your Arms Pvp isn't attacking Demos on SOTA. Is there a quick fix for that as well?*

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *Bubba,
> 
> Your new Arms PvP profile is amazing, but I'm getting the FPS drops (literally cuts it in half) that I previously got from Sheuron's before this fix:*
> 
> _Sheuron got your Hunter BM profile working absolutely amazing...
> 
> For those one's which Sheuron's profiles don't work all you need to do is open Ability editor and edit OFFENSIVE SPELLS Ability there just delete these two lines
> 
> PHP Code:
> ...


1) short answer no

2) and change all combat checks from target to player

-----
Crystal_Tech has released a simple Wind Walker profile that is working at level 90  :Big Grin: 

I have just uploaded it to my SVN

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there going to be a brewmaster profile by your team?


i can't give you a time frame, but im planning on making one....

but it is not my main class so it shall take quite a while before i personally have anything in production at all

----------


## bambam922

I am finding that my blood DK doesn't do anything with his death runes.
I'll have 2 blood runes and 4 death runes and he will just stand there doing nothing until i manually cast a spell.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I am finding that my blood DK doesn't do anything with his death runes.
> I'll have 2 blood runes and 4 death runes and he will just stand there doing nothing until i manually cast a spell.


you're the first person to report this... waht level are u?

----------


## bambam922

> you're the first person to report this... waht level are u?


Currently im 88.
Been happening for a while though.
It doesnt happen all the time, but like i said, sometimes when he has some or all death runes he will just stand there with his thumb up his ass.

----------


## imdasandman

> Currently im 88.
> Been happening for a while though.
> It doesnt happen all the time, but like i said, sometimes when he has some or all death runes he will just stand there with his thumb up his ass.


Same thing for me I just smash deathstrike and it will go on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'll try looking into it when I'm 90 on my main 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## grimdayz

Nvm I think i got it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## yourson

Do you have pve arms profile too?

----------


## Taran32

> 1) short answer no
> 
> 2) and change all combat checks from target to player
> 
> -----
> Crystal_Tech has released a simple Wind Walker profile that is working at level 90 
> 
> I have just uploaded it to my SVN


Is there anything you can think of in that code that would make it do this? I know a number of people complained about it (referring to the FPS drops) in the PQR thread and were only able to solve it with that fix. Just curious as to why it's affecting your profiles as well. Is it something both you and Sheuron are using with PQR Unit Distance? Because those are the only profiles (prior to the fix for his) that ever gave this issue for me.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there anything you can think of in that code that would make it do this? I know a number of people complained about it (referring to the FPS drops) in the PQR thread and were only able to solve it with that fix. Just curious as to why it's affecting your profiles as well. Is it something both you and Sheuron are using with PQR Unit Distance? Because those are the only profiles (prior to the fix for his) that ever gave this issue for me.


I don't use UnitDistance

----------


## aylak

bubba, you could here the exact link of Crystal_Tech please post or link from your uploaded I do not find it easy

Wind Walker Profile please

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there anything you can think of in that code that would make it do this? I know a number of people complained about it (referring to the FPS drops) in the PQR thread and were only able to solve it with that fix. Just curious as to why it's affecting your profiles as well. Is it something both you and Sheuron are using with PQR Unit Distance? Because those are the only profiles (prior to the fix for his) that ever gave this issue for me.


updating the old one should get u it, remember to download the new Data File with it  :Smile:

----------


## fish221171

> I don't use UnitDistance
> 
> updating the old one should get u it, remember to download the new Data File with it


Bu_ba_911,

I take it to get the latest Monk profiles I just need to use your update URL (in your signature) within PQR? Will this get all the latest updates that I need?

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba_911,
> 
> I take it to get the latest Monk profiles I just need to use your update URL (in your signature) within PQR? Will this get all the latest updates that I need?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, also there's a data file upgrade that should be done as well 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fish221171

> Yes, also there's a data file upgrade that should be done as well 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Sorry for being thick here, how do I update the data files?

New user btw...

----------


## Zyraxian

Any plans for some Shaman profiles, Bubba?

----------


## hootersam

Weird thing. Blood DK rotation is doing nearly nothing for me (level 90, on lower levels wasnt working too). I am familiar with programing in LUA and making PQR profiles, but just can't spot what is wrong.

Working:
Blood Shield, Horn Of Winter, Dark Command, Death Grip, Blood Tap, Rune Tap, D&D, Blood Boil (Proc), Empower Rune Weapon.

Not working:
Just every offensive skill. Applying / checking for dieseases is not working at all, he wont use blood boil, death strike, rune strike or heart strike at all. I was trying to get it to work, debugging your code but everything in it is just working properly!

It looks like this: I enable rotation, DK buffs himself, then i start combat and he is only autoattacking. I have to manual use offensive spells, and apply dieseases, its semi-automatic i would say (which i found really usefull, i like to tank by hand, and auto reapply of BS or Blood Tap is really great). But i just cant understand why its not working. I tried update your profiles with PQR update option , but updated profile still wont work. Is there any special talent required for this rotation to work? Both rotations are not working to be clear (aoe and single). I was using your modified dk rotations @ 4.3.4 and all worked fine. Any ideas?


EDIT:
When i start your profile for first time in chat appears: <PQR_Alert> Custom Table is empty

For example your Unholy profile is working just fine, but this message appears there too.

EDIT2:
I updated PQR with updater. Now actually blood profile is doing something. Correctly applyin outbreak and refreshing debuffs. Blood boil is not working i suppose, rune strike is ok. No heart strike at all. Death Strike is working for some time, until there are only blood and death runes, then rotation just stucks. Just cant understand how other peiple can get it fully working.

EDIT3:
GOT IT WORKING! Hard to say what i did but it works. Update PQR with PQR updater, and then update Nova profile. Restart wow, and it should work  :Wink: . One thing from me: Death Strike should be cast every time where ther is no blood shield available on tank, and aswell stack it, because sometimes there is situation when frost and unholy rune is up and it wont cast death strike at all, waiting for nobody knows what. Great job as always, +rep!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Weird thing. Blood DK rotation is doing nearly nothing for me (level 90, on lower levels wasnt working too). I am familiar with programing in LUA and making PQR profiles, but just can't spot what is wrong.
> 
> Working:
> Blood Shield, Horn Of Winter, Dark Command, Death Grip, Blood Tap, Rune Tap, D&D, Blood Boil (Proc), Empower Rune Weapon.
> 
> Not working:
> Just every offensive skill. Applying / checking for dieseases is not working at all, he wont use blood boil, death strike, rune strike or heart strike at all. I was trying to get it to work, debugging your code but everything in it is just working properly!
> 
> It looks like this: I enable rotation, DK buffs himself, then i start combat and he is only autoattacking. I have to manual use offensive spells, and apply dieseases, its semi-automatic i would say (which i found really usefull, i like to tank by hand, and auto reapply of BS or Blood Tap is really great). But i just cant understand why its not working. I tried update your profiles with PQR update option , but updated profile still wont work. Is there any special talent required for this rotation to work? Both rotations are not working to be clear (aoe and single). I was using your modified dk rotations @ 4.3.4 and all worked fine. Any ideas?
> ...


The Death Strike isn't an issue.... That's how I coded it... I code things based off my play style. I am a very reactive player. So everything I code is based off that. I would rather have runes in wait for a more variety then use them on CD for something that may not some. If you are hurt, it will Death Strike, if not, it shall save them up until you either need to re-dot the enemy or anything else (like Death and Decay, etc)

Custom_Table is apart of the Data Table, EVERY profile that runs my Data File gets that message. I also believe every class can take advantage of it (some more than others obviously). It's just I haven't gotten around to coding it into profiles yet.

*edit*
Also I'm glad you got it working  :Smile: 


---




> Any plans for some Shaman profiles, Bubba?


Not from this side. Maybe Crystal_Tech or Mentally will pick them up, but I'm not a huge Shaman Fan.

---




> Sorry for being thick here, how do I update the data files?
> 
> New user btw...


If you currently have any of my profiles, Just open up the Rotation Editor inside PQR (It's on the main window). Go to my profile by selecting the appropriate options in the drop down menus. Then click Download Update. PQR should find it.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey mate, has the PvE Holy Paladin profile been updated for 90? I've been using the older one and it lets people die in 90 heroics, seems like some spells need to be used earlier since things are harder now

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey mate, has the PvE Holy Paladin profile been updated for 90? I've been using the older one and it lets people die in 90 heroics, seems like some spells need to be used earlier since things are harder now


Been leveling my druid. Not coding anything till he's 90. Sorry 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phasechange

Hey Bubba! I'm using your new Arms Single Target and it seems like it's using abilities really slow, for instance I pull around 43k on the heroic raid dummy while your profile pulls 33-36k over the course of 10 million damage, no cooldowns just the rotation being done for both tests.

Is there anyway I can speed up the profile? My ms is usually 35 home and world in game. Thank you for your help, it is greatly appreciated!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Bubba! I'm using your new Arms Single Target and it seems like it's using abilities really slow, for instance I pull around 43k on the heroic raid dummy while your profile pulls 33-36k over the course of 10 million damage, no cooldowns just the rotation being done for both tests.
> 
> Is there anyway I can speed up the profile? My ms is usually 35 home and world in game. Thank you for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


Is it a matter of logic? Or the the gap in between casts is slow?

----------


## phasechange

You know now that I think about it could just be logic, I monitored the rotation using the pqinterface addon and it's definitely spamming the abilities, some up to 30-40 times.

----------


## Debordes

Anyone have any information for how well the holy paladin profile works in MoP? Used the profile in Cata and fell in love, and I'm purchasing MoP today and wondering if it works just as well.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> You know now that I think about it could just be logic, I monitored the rotation using the pqinterface addon and it's definitely spamming the abilities, some up to 30-40 times.


Alright send me a pm about when it's casting things improperly, I'll take a look as soon as I can. 





> Anyone have any information for how well the holy paladin profile works in MoP? Used the profile in Cata and fell in love, and I'm purchasing MoP today and wondering if it works just as well.


It hasn't been updated for level 90, but dungeons should be fine for now. 


Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Xound

Just a quick thank you and +REP.

Using the Blood profiles to play around in dungeons and it works like a charm!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just a quick thank you and +REP.
> 
> Using the Blood profiles to play around in dungeons and it works like a charm!


ty ^_^ the rep is much appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey buba how good is the monk windwalker rotation?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey buba how good is the monk windwalker rotation?


doesn't freeze.... some spells missing... but basic rotation is good

----------


## huntz

hello im using this hunter BM profile ive just hit level 90 and im doing about 25-30k dps with it when i see most other people pulling 50-60k dps i dont think its a gear problem because thats quite a diffrence. does anyone know how of better hunter profile that works for mop? or am i just doing it wrong somehow?

----------


## Dimonoff

New WW Monk is awesome, but i modified Invoke Xuen




> if EnemyExists and PlayerCombat then
> if UnitBuffID("player", 116740) and GetSpellCooldown(123904) == 0 and not CDSwap then
> if Nova_CheckLastCast(123904, .5) then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(123904), "target")
> end
> end
> end


because he stop when Invoke Xuen whas on CD and bot tried to start it

----------


## bu_ba_911

> New WW Monk is awesome, but i modified Invoke Xuen
> 
> 
> 
> because he stop when Invoke Xuen whas on CD and bot tried to start it


PQR_SpellAvailable(123904)

----------


## AtomX

I keep getting

<PQR_Error> You are missing the idTip lua file to view Spell ID's!!

Where would one find this file?

It's also saying that the custom table is empty, and that the data file is v2.1 sep 14, 2012

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

what new WW profile?

----------


## Dimonoff

> what new WW profile?


use SVN update

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

> use SVN update


bubba-pqr-profiles - Revision 303: /trunk/5.0.4 Patch/Profiles/MONK ?

----------


## Sister

Arms warrior needs some work, it hits heroic strike too often and gets rage starved, waiting for it to regen

----------


## rick111

Hey the priest disc rotation is the best one I've come across, including all the honor buddy stuff. You actually have it playing disc the right way. Thanks man. The only prob is flash heal does not target anyone.

When the shits hitting the fan, it casts flash heal but at no party member, it just goes into the ether.

Hope you can sort the flash heal targetting, other than that it's awesome

Cheers
Jez

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey the priest disc rotation is the best one I've come across, including all the honor buddy stuff. You actually have it playing disc the right way. Thanks man. The only prob is flash heal does not target anyone.
> 
> When the shits hitting the fan, it casts flash heal but at no party member, it just goes into the ether.
> 
> Hope you can sort the flash heal targetting, other than that it's awesome
> 
> Cheers
> Jez


thanks for the update, i fixed that  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Arms warrior needs some work, it hits heroic strike too often and gets rage starved, waiting for it to regen


it's a rage dump.... so i wait for it to get rage then dump lol

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

what is the new WW profile? isn't it still the basic one bu ba

----------


## bu_ba_911

> what is the new WW profile? isn't it still the basic one bu ba


CT is still working with his donator to code some other abilities....

my resto profile is in the tweaking phase...... all who are curious and have dropbox, just send me your dropbox email and i will share a personal testing folder.....

i will only give this out to the first 3 people who ask for the Resto Druid profile trial.... and anyone who has ever donated to me  :Big Grin: 

ALL of my profiles going into testing from now on will be going into this whenever i need more testing done on profiles  :Smile:

----------


## rick111

> thanks for the update, i fixed that


Magical.

Will test tonight.

Thanks
Jez

----------


## bu_ba_911

For the people testing Resto Druid..... Feedback is welcomed  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm not getting any errors with mine, but I haven't tried every Glyph/Talent combination!

Also the profile is being micro updated continuously, make sure you copy/paste from it frequently (whenever u see Dropbox Update)

----------


## fish221171

bu ba,

Do you have or know who has a mistweaver profile as the monk is now my new main, I am level 87 atm. Would like to know if anyone has a good working profile that holds up in heroics?

Many Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu ba,
> 
> Do you have or know who has a mistweaver profile as the monk is now my new main, I am level 87 atm. Would like to know if anyone has a good working profile that holds up in heroics?
> 
> Many Thanks


None atm

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bouter

@ Buba
Sorry to ask, I tryed to search the forum but whats the difference between your 2 holy profiles? mouseover and no mouseover?
Call me a noob but cant find anny diference?

Using your profile's to do Hc mop dungeons but i run out of mana verry soon.
Anything i can do to fix this.

Love your profile's anyway 

Regards Bouter

Ps Sorry bad english but it's not my main language

Ow and if i go in the dungeon it doesnt autobuff? bom or bok?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ Buba
> Sorry to ask, I tryed to search the forum but whats the difference between your 2 holy profiles? mouseover and no mouseover?
> Call me a noob but cant find anny diference?
> 
> Using your profile's to do Hc mop dungeons but i run out of mana verry soon.
> Anything i can do to fix this.
> 
> Love your profile's anyway 
> 
> ...


The difference between the two is if you allow Mouseover Focusing. So if you have Mouseover enabled, you just have to mouseover somebody to focus heals on them. I personally dislike this which is why i also made the No Mouseover.

I wouldn't know if the Mana issues are the profiles fault or just gear difference fault :-/

How much spirit/combat regen do you have?

----------


## Bouter

i have 3661 manaregen. maybe its just my gear^^

But the autobuff thing? it doesnt autobuff bom or bok? 

if i remember right your profiles

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i have 3661 manaregen. maybe its just my gear^^
> 
> But the autobuff thing? it doesnt autobuff bom or bok? 
> 
> if i remember right your profiles


I removed auto blessing for now because I didn't have enough time to go over all the spells that have the same effect. 

It is probably just the gear for now, ill keep an open ear to reports saying otherwise 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

So i'm hearing great things about the Resto Druid profile so far  :Smile: 

I'm going to tweak it a little more, then I'll release an initial release to the public.... Who's excited?

And CT is updating Hunter and Monk dps atm, be patient  :Smile:

----------


## Pzy

Hi, 
a question to your Affli Lock Profile.... Will this be updated, cause of the new Lvl90 Passive Talent Pandemic? Cause from now on we can clip our Dots on 50% more time, means longer Ticking equals more damage.... and for Heroism or other uses like trinkets+misery and so on, we need to cast agony, corruption and unstable affliction double directly that they have the 50% more dotime cause of the stat bosst from all the busffs, and when this is longer on, than its better.....^^

greetz

ps. sry....bad english today^^

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Arms warrior needs some work, it hits heroic strike too often and gets rage starved, waiting for it to regen


There are literally 3 abilities that use rage that I can think of, what else are you going to use rage for? (BTW one of those is shattering throw.)

----------


## tozededao

Sometimes I use your Holy Paladin Rotation but other times it feels really sloppy, I'm trying to make it to perform better than me and maybe you can do it better adding these tweaks :

- Adding 2 Rotations one focused on increased HPS for example heavy aoe damage and another more mana conservating for normal phases for example 5 people are at 80% but all the raid is full hp ,an Holy Radiance would heal all of them, if you had the HPS Rotation it would choose to heal them with Holy Radiance, if you had Mana Conservation it would use Holy Light, this would allow you to not waste that much mana if it was just a spike and not constant aoe damage.

- Automatically Beacon Swap (Witht glyph that removes its CDG) - Tanks often swap taunts therefore it would be good swapping beacons between them when they swap taunts(adding restrictions so if the boss targeted someone else beside tank it wouldnt bother giving beacon)

- Adding Support to Holy Prism and Light's Hammer - Lights Hammer is easy and works as Healing Rain with 1 min cooldown. Holy Prism is more complicated, when you target a friendly NPC and cast it, it will heal the friendly NPC and will deal AOE damage around that target, when you cast it on an enemy it will do an AOE heal around the enemy.


Few bug reports:

Sometimes it has 3 holy power and you have 6 injured people around you and instead of casting Light of Dawn it casts another Holy Radiance

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sometimes I use your Holy Paladin Rotation but other times it feels really sloppy, I'm trying to make it to perform better than me and maybe you can do it better adding these tweaks :
> 
> - Adding 2 Rotations one focused on increased HPS for example heavy aoe damage and another more mana conservating for normal phases for example 5 people are at 80% but all the raid is full hp ,an Holy Radiance would heal all of them, if you had the HPS Rotation it would choose to heal them with Holy Radiance, if you had Mana Conservation it would use Holy Light, this would allow you to not waste that much mana if it was just a spike and not constant aoe damage.
> 
> - Automatically Beacon Swap (Witht glyph that removes its CDG) - Tanks often swap taunts therefore it would be good swapping beacons between them when they swap taunts(adding restrictions so if the boss targeted someone else beside tank it wouldnt bother giving beacon)
> 
> - Adding Support to Holy Prism and Light's Hammer - Lights Hammer is easy and works as Healing Rain with 1 min cooldown. Holy Prism is more complicated, when you target a friendly NPC and cast it, it will heal the friendly NPC and will deal AOE damage around that target, when you cast it on an enemy it will do an AOE heal around the enemy.
> 
> 
> ...


are you facing the low hp members around you?

----------


## Zyraxian

> ?


Any plans to add level 90 Shaman profiles? Would be awesome!

----------


## tozededao

> are you facing the low hp members around you?


Yes they are, remember that now Light of Dawn affects all targets in 30 yards in a 360 area around you

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes they are, remember that now Light of Dawn affects all targets in 30 yards in a 360 area around you


no i don't remember, i'll code in the difference soon

----------


## Ronnotter

Hi

Im using your blood profile and it works really good. 

But i have one question it is possible to code in Soul Reaper when target are below 35% Hp? 

(From Mmo)
Single Target:
Use FU runes (including combos of F U and D runes) on Death strike, dump Runic Power with Rune Strike, make sure you always have diseases on targets you are tanking, and dump blood runes with heart strike (above 35%) Soul Reaper (below 35%) and make sure you are keeping diseases up through Blood Boils from Crimson Scourge to maintain diseases.


Ronnotter

----------


## tsincaat

Hey, I'm trying to use your windwalker monk profile from the SVN. For some reason I'm getting an error dialog in WoW after enabling it and attacking a mob. The profile doesn't use any abilities before or after the error appears. I must be doing something wrong since it seems to be working great for everyone else :P Any idea what's causing it?



```
Date: 2012-10-04 21:33:55
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PlayerCombat and CDSwap then ..."] line 3:
   attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: Nova_CheckLastCast()
   [string "if PlayerCombat and CDSwap then ..."]:3: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 101546
(*temporary) = 0.5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_CheckLastCast' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
  Swatter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucAdvanced, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.14.5335.5225(5.14/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatSales, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.14.5335.5133(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.14.5335.5160(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.14.5335.5238(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.14.5335.5237(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.14.5335.4979(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.14.5335.5208(5.14/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.14.5335.4828(5.14/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  BadBoy, v11.100
  BadBoyLevels, v2.92
  BagSort, v5.0.4
  BagBrother, v
  Bagnon, v5.0.4
  BeanCounter, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.330(/embedded)
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
  idTip, v2.2
  Informant, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  ISBoxer, v1.0
  Jamba, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaDisplayTeam, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaFollow, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaFTL, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaItemUse, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaMacro, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaProc, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaPurchase, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaQuest, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaSell, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaTalk, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaTaxi, v1.0 beta 3
  JambaToon, v1.0 beta 3
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.324(/embedded)
  LootFilter, v3.20
  MiniPet, v5.1.258
  MobFinder, v
  MoveAnything, v13.1.9
  Postal, v3.5.0
  SlideBar, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  Stubby, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
  SuperDuperMacro, v2.4.6
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
  ZygorGuidesViewer, v4.0
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.0.5.50001 <us>
  (ck=969)
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

you haven't updated your Data File

Nova_CheckLastCast is the main reason our profile runs properly  :Smile:

----------


## Dozza

any news/updates for CTs WW monk profile and bubbas mistweaver profile?

----------


## crystal_tech

its not on the svn yet!

Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip

still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death

key mods-
hold left shift to pause
left alt toggles AoE
left Shift toggles Fist of Fury

I'd like feedback before i start coding Brewmaster.

----------


## Dozza

> its not on the svn yet!
> 
> Nova [Windwalker] RC: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/ww.zip
> 
> still a work in progress but its a windwalker monk profile
> atm it uses celerity, zen sphere, Power Strikes, Leg Sweep, Dampen Harm, Invoke Xuen for talents
> for glyphs its using afterlife, spinning crane kick, and touch of death
> 
> key mods-
> ...


got some issues with Fist of Fury .. tried ur profile 3 times now and on 3rd try he did not use Fist of Fury at all .. could you add a message if its enabled? like that aoe message

----------


## fritt

> got some issues with Fist of Fury .. tried ur profile 3 times now and on 3rd try he did not use Fist of Fury at all .. could you add a message if its enabled? like that aoe message


I've been using it this morning (only level 52 to 53 though), and it seems to be working fantastic. On the FoF, hitting the right shift key works for me to toggle it. Maybe you have right-shift bound to something else? Just trying to help. EDIT: It does give me the message as to whether it's on or off too.

----------


## Dozza

> I've been using it this morning (only level 52 to 53 though), and it seems to be working fantastic. On the FoF, hitting the right shift key works for me to toggle it. Maybe you have right-shift bound to something else? Just trying to help. EDIT: It does give me the message as to whether it's on or off too.


right shift works fine .. ty  :Smile: 
used left shift (CT wrote left shift)

----------


## crystal_tech

> right shift works fine .. ty 
> used left shift (CT wrote left shift)


opps i wrote it twice lol, half asleep i guess

Right Shift is Fist of Fury.

----------


## jamieb19

Big fan of your profiles! If either of you need help testing anything let me know as I have every class 85-90 except warlock  :Smile:  and would like to help the community any way I can.

----------


## tsincaat

> you haven't updated your Data File
> 
> Nova_CheckLastCast is the main reason our profile runs properly


Cheers, that fixed it. Loving the Monk profile  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

My little brother has requested I make a tanking monk profile for him soon, so you may see something from me and CT sooner than I initially thought on that front. 

I started work on boomkin btw as well :-) 

Releasing Resto Drood when I get off work today 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

I've officially released the Resto Druid profile  :Smile:

----------


## rsanviral

Nevermind, I took off my speshul hat.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cheers for the druid-love! Looking forward to try out the Boomkin-profile, since Sheepmoon hasnt been on for a week and I've mostly used his. ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Cheers for the druid-love! Looking forward to try out the Boomkin-profile, since Sheepmoon hasnt been on for a week and I've mostly used his. ^^


hopefully u like resto  :Big Grin: 

boomkin is slightly slower in the production queue because resto is my main, Boomy is my OS

----------


## cs0267

I'm trying to use the Disc profile but whenever I get 5 stacks of evangelism it just stops. I have to hit archangel manually to get it to do anything. Then once i get another 5 stacks of evangelism it stops again until the cd on archangel is up and i manually hit it again.

Can you help, please?

----------


## jamieb19

Where is the resto druid profile? I was going to test but I'm unable to find the link.

----------


## xxmarlxx

Ive also been looking for this resto profile

----------


## huntz

hello any news on CT's BM hunter PvE profile?

----------


## neoblack

use there svn the link to where to find it is http://goo.gl/ioGgr it also says how to download svns and everything

----------


## jamieb19

Resto druid profile loads but dosnt heal, is this a problem for all? or am i missing something?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Resto druid profile loads but dosnt heal, is this a problem for all? or am i missing something?


The data file maybe? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jamieb19

> The data file maybe? 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Fixxed thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jamieb19

> The data file maybe? 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Fixxed thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Fixxed thanks


no problem  :Smile:  let me know of any other issues XD

----------


## nemhain

> My little brother has requested I make a tanking monk profile for him soon, so you may see something from me and CT sooner than I initially thought on that front.


That will be great, Brew is my main spec and Kuukuu's rotation is still having some lockup issues.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> That will be great, Brew is my main spec and Kuukuu's rotation is still having some lockup issues.


Looking forward to it too.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Hey bu_ba_911,

CT never replied to me but.. does the new Windwalker (Monk) profile follow a similar rotation to this?
Windwalker Monk PvE DPS Rotation and Cooldowns (MoP 5.0.5)

Been playing it manually so far using their rotation and DPS has been great!! If the windwalker profile is similar or better then could you let me know :P

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

PS: By the way I wasn't doubting that it's good, just figured it was a Work-In-Progress and was wondering if it was similar to that web sites rotation, what I've been using manually!

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well FFS...... I guess i wont code anymore today....

****ing Cen and Jadd ruining the games experience instead of improving it......

----------


## dwivvc

Hey guys I don't know if it's just me but I have found an error in the Dest Single target (nova) profile it works fine up until it uses Conflagrate when Conflagrate is up then it will just proceed to incinerate without actually casting it This can be solved by removing Conflagrate from the rotation but then it suffers a harsh dps loss

----------


## nemhain

> Hey bu_ba_911,
> 
> CT never replied to me but.. does the new Windwalker (Monk) profile follow a similar rotation to this?
> Windwalker Monk PvE DPS Rotation and Cooldowns (MoP 5.0.5)
> 
> Been playing it manually so far using their rotation and DPS has been great!! If the windwalker profile is similar or better then could you let me know :P


CT's covers more abilities and cooldowns. That site seems like a good basic rotation. CT's is just more.

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Awesome thanks for the reply nemhain!!  :Smile:

----------


## redev1

Any faq or readme or smt about how to set your profile of Holy Paladin for raids? i see that ur profile is more advanced than SM's one and i wanna use it, but i just cant configure it  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any faq or readme or smt about how to set your profile of Holy Paladin for raids? i see that ur profile is more advanced than SM's one and i wanna use it, but i just cant configure it


i'm currently going over resto druid to make it raid ready, but ill try and look over pally again as well

----------


## jamieb19

Does the priest profiles get updated for mop raiding buba?

----------


## phantom325

EDIT: Got it working, but you Arms PvE doesn't cast Execute at all, which is a huge DPS loss

----------


## beklyn

Any glyph/talents recommendations for the Unholy build ?

----------


## cahe

What glyps and talet to resto recomend buba?

----------


## Ninjaderp

To all of you with questions about talents/glyphs etc, this is a great site to check up on that on each class - Noxxic - WoW, GW2, Diablo 3 and SWTOR End-Game Guides - Stay Epic.

----------


## phantom325

> To all of you with questions about talents/glyphs etc, this is a great site to check up on that on each class - Noxxic - WoW, GW2, Diablo 3 and SWTOR End-Game Guides - Stay Epic.


Noxxic is terrible, at least IMHO

----------


## rick111

Just seconding someone's question earlier on priest disc, any way we can get archangel to pop on 5 stacks of evangilisim?

----------


## Ralphiuss

Sorry to intervene here concerning CT wind walker profile and stating it doesn't follow noxxic guide or it's better some how...Not trying to be an ass here or anything I just found it odd that that was stated and what I reading here seems to be what I'm reading in the profile..

Again much love to Team nova and company  :Wink:  these are just my two cents that's all. No offense intended. 

Here is a copy from Noxxic website. 




Single Target Rotation - 5.0.5

Buffs: Maintain these buffs at all times.

Stance: Stance of the Fierce Tiger
Chi Builders: Follow this priority to generate Chi when Chi < 3.

Expel Harm when not at full health. <---- This is actually not coded in the profile. 

Jab as default Chi builder. Watch for Power Strikes procs. <----To what I see Jab is coded thus far not to cast during proc "Combo Breaker: Blackout Kick"
and "Combo Breaker: Tiger Palm", but to be used if less then or equal to 2 chi.

Chi Finishers: Follow this priority to spend Chi.

Rising Sun Kick on cooldown. Applies Mortal Wounds. <---To be used on greater or equal to 2 chi. 

Tiger Palm as needed to maintain Tiger Power. <----Coding used to track Tiger Power, to be used during Combo breaker, and Greater or equal to 1 chi. 

Fists of Fury on cooldown. <---Seems Fist of Fury is on a toggle command. 

Tiger Palm with Mastery: Combo Breaker procs. <---This has been coded into Tiger Palm. 

Blackout Kick to dump excess Chi. <----To be used when greater then or equal to 3 chi. 

The Windwalker Monk DPS priority involves building and spending Chi. First, you only want to use Chi builders when you have < 3 Chi. If you have >= 3 Chi, use a Chi spender first before building more Chi. To build Chi, use Expel Harm when not at full health and then use Jab as your go-to Chi builder. When using Jab make sure to watch for Chi procs from Power Strikes.

The two most important uses for Chi are to cast Rising Sun Kick on cooldown and to stack and maintain the Tiger Power buff applied by Tiger Palm. After that, use Fists of Fury on cooldown. Watch for procs from Mastery: Combo Breaker and use them on Tiger Palm to help maintain Tiger Power. Finally, use Blackout Kick to dump excess Chi.

Dual-Wield or Two-Hand: DW DPS is currently ~4% ahead of 2H DPS.

AoE Rotation - 5.0.5 <-----currently coded in as a Toggle. 

Rising Sun Kick
Spinning Crane Kick
With < 4 enemies, continue with the single target rotation on one of the targets. At > 4 enemies, use Rising Sun Kick to maintain Mortal Wounds and spam Spinning Crane Kick.

Effective Cooldowns - 5.0.5

These effective cooldowns are available if you chose them in your talent build.

Chi Burst Use as needed for burst AoE DPS. <---Not coded in the profile. 
Invoke Xuen, the White Tiger Use on cooldown for burst DPS. Stack with other DPS buffs. <--- To be used when Tiger Brew is up. 
These are effective cooldowns to try and incorporate into most all encounters.

Energizing Brew Use as often as possible without wasting the additional Energy.
Tigereye Brew Use immediately when you have 10 Brewing: Tigereye Brew. <----Coded in when buff reaches 10. 
Touch of Death Use when possible to dispatch low health adds. <----Not coded in the profile. 

There is nothing more in the wind walker profile. Rotation on noxxic seems legit....Other stuff might be a little off. Use at your own risk.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just seconding someone's question earlier on priest disc, any way we can get archangel to pop on 5 stacks of evangilisim?


Since popping Archangel no longer gives back mana, there's no reason to pop it until someone needs healing. (At least that's how I view it)

----------


## rick111

> Since popping Archangel no longer gives back mana, there's no reason to pop it until someone needs healing. (At least that's how I view it)


You're right, i just tried popping it on CD and I had a bad time

Cheers

----------


## rick111

On the disc priest profile, if I'm asked to heal a tank is there anyway to prioritise heals to them?

i.e. I set the tank I'm responsible for as my focus and then I heal just this target or at least prioritise my [email protected]?

Thanks

----------


## ddt442

Im currently using blood profile, it got stuck when death rune pop out.

Is it possible to fix?

----------


## Moonst

hey bu_ba I know your busy but I was wondering I saw someone post earlier about the destruction lock profile that after casting conflag it chain casts incinerate but the prob is that it doesn't actually cast it it shows that it is but doesn't let the full cast continue. Once the buff from conflag is gone it goes to normal rotation was just wondering if there is any quick fix maybe we can do to fix it.

----------


## rick111

disc preist, purify does not work. i never get any dispels.

thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> On the disc priest profile, if I'm asked to heal a tank is there anyway to prioritise heals to them?
> 
> i.e. I set the tank I'm responsible for as my focus and then I heal just this target or at least prioritise my [email protected]?
> 
> Thanks


Click him and make him your target




> Im currently using blood profile, it got stuck when death rune pop out.
> 
> Is it possible to fix?


Hmm i haven't been able to play my other classes as much as i would live (not as much free time in MoP as i had in Cata) I'll need to find some time to look into this... First i need to update a couple more things on HPally side and finish RDruid..... Working on setting up my Guild Live Stream as well for our raids... So many things grabbing my free time




> hey bu_ba I know your busy but I was wondering I saw someone post earlier about the destruction lock profile that after casting conflag it chain casts incinerate but the prob is that it doesn't actually cast it it shows that it is but doesn't let the full cast continue. Once the buff from conflag is gone it goes to normal rotation was just wondering if there is any quick fix maybe we can do to fix it.


hmmmmm........ Will need to investigate further... I've made a couple functions that i may be able to implement for this ability and see if I can't fix the freezing issue




> disc preist, purify does not work. i never get any dispels.
> 
> thanks


Really? I wonder if i got the wrong spellid.....

----------


## bu_ba_911

> no what you would do is this..........


lol i don't get it

----------


## crazor1

Sorry if this is inappropriate... Is it CT's or Nova's WW profile that is the most developed for raiding?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Sorry if this is inappropriate... Is it CT's or Nova's WW profile that is the most developed for raiding?


CT's is the newest one

----------


## crazor1

Thankyou.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Waddagundar

Hi!
Can someone tell me if they are developing or re-developing a Holy Priest raiding healer profile? I am using Sheuron's in Heroics right now, and it's working OK, but with all the new talents and spells changes, I think it could do with a facelift. 
Any other Holy Priest healers using something else?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi!
> Can someone tell me if they are developing or re-developing a Holy Priest raiding healer profile? I am using Sheuron's in Heroics right now, and it's working OK, but with all the new talents and spells changes, I think it could do with a facelift. 
> Any other Holy Priest healers using something else?


I personally hate Priests lol.... I coded Disc Priest for a friend of mine....

----------


## asinine

> Sorry to intervene here concerning CT wind walker profile and stating it doesn't follow noxxic guide or it's better some how...Not trying to be an ass here or anything I just found it odd that that was stated and what I reading here seems to be what I'm reading in the profile..
> 
> Again much love to Team nova and company  these are just my two cents that's all. No offense intended. 
> 
> Here is a copy from Noxxic website. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single target rotation works better like this:
Jab to build chi, Expel harm if health lost is more than double the damage jab does
RSK on cooldown
FoF on cooldown (togglable)
Tiger Palm to 3 stacks
Blackout Kick as filler when palm is up and RSK/FoF are on CD
Tigereye Brew at 9 or 10 stacks before a RSK
Energizing Brew whenever below 50 energy

For combo breakers, ignore the tiger palm one and add a check for blackout kick to alternatively check for the cb

Also if the target is not a pvp target and it's current health is equal or less the player's max health touch of death should be suggested over RSK/FoF

For aoe the following rotation should be used:
Tigereye Brew at 9 or 10 stacks before a RSK
RSK on CD
SCK
Energizing Brew whenever below 50 energy
SCK

If the target goes out of melee range and the player is not moving, you should use crackling jade lightning

----------


## Waddagundar

> I personally hate Priests lol.... I coded Disc Priest for a friend of mine....


You "hate" Priests? Oh, no!
Well, I really enjoy the role of a healer, and I think the Holy Priest is the most versatile of them all. But I have played a Hunter and a Rogue for a while, but I always came back to the Priest. So it would make my day if someone came along that knew the workings of a Holy Priest and was fluent in developing profiles for PQR. I have entertained the idea of playing around with Shueron's profile to include new spells, re-jigged talents and changes to healing spell priorities, but I just know I would break it!

----------


## rick111

> Really? I wonder if i got the wrong spellid.....



Yeah, it's the only thing that doesn't work to be honest. Apart from that, it's pretty amazing.

Ohh and thanks for the answer on tank healing.

Cheers!

----------


## Fumi

I love ur Arms warrior profile but it sometimes cast Dragon Roar mid charge, and completly missing Dragon Roar could i fix this myself by adding something like PQR_Wait ? :P

----------


## BanzSpencer

Nice work man, thanks

----------


## barandeniz

I'm currently using SM's Holy Pve profile (paladin) in LFR. I think i needs some minor adjustments on Holy Radiance and Dİvine Plaea (with glyph) and it does not using some abilities like 
Holy Prisim , Hand of Salvation or Arcane Torrent(for mana gain). Just i wonder can any1 optimize it for LFR?

----------


## rick111

I checked the purify spell ID in the editor but that's correct. So maybe something wrong with targeting?

thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I love ur Arms warrior profile but it sometimes cast Dragon Roar mid charge, and completly missing Dragon Roar could i fix this myself by adding something like PQR_Wait ? :P


ill look into it.... the range check is probably off a bit

----------


## Rezlol

How exactly does the Holy Paladin profile work? I tried to go into the brewfest dungeon, I enabled it and it didn't do anything. Am I missing something here?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How exactly does the Holy Paladin profile work? I tried to go into the brewfest dungeon, I enabled it and it didn't do anything. Am I missing something here?


do u have the most up to date verison? and do u have the Nova Data File?

----------


## neoblack

question on the resto druid profile used it a lil for raiding and it works great wut i would like to know is what glyphs is it set for like i love the regrow glyph but idk if its set to use that also when dose it pop ur incarnate i have not seen it hit a point for that yet

----------


## Pzy

Hei BuBa/Nova Team, 

I have a Question to the Warlock Profiles u have, both the Destru and the Affli..... Will there be sometimes an Update, and will there be Kiljaedens Cunning coded in, cause it will be MANY better with the next Patch than the other Talents. atm when Im running, it everytime only casts FelFlame, and with Cunning, it still can cast the normal Rotation while moving....
I have tested it by myself to code it in, but something i do wrong, cause the most time its not running like i would.....^^

Hope to hear fast some news to the warlock-Profile-Progress, need to get one for the last 2HC bosses

greetz

----------


## Rezlol

> do u have the most up to date verison? and do u have the Nova Data File?


So I downloaded all the updated stuff via http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt
I got into a BG, and I enabled both No Mousever and Mouseover and none of them seemed to work for me. My PQR is up to date also.

I'd like to add that I am using ElvUI. I was able to get the profile for BM Hunter working. And I believe I got someone elses Fire/Frost Mage working also.

I guess I'm not properly setting this up right. Also tried Standard Shadow Priest on a raiding dummy, I would start by getting myself in combat, but nothing else happened there also.

----------


## fluxflux

any news for a nice shadowpriest profil? i want donate 100$ for a perfect lvl 90 profil

----------


## MastaRage

> any news for a nice shadowpriest profil? i want donate 100$ for a perfect lvl 90 profil


I miss Mentally's sPriest profile

----------


## Myra

> So I downloaded all the updated stuff via http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode...a_Profiles.txt
> I got into a BG, and I enabled both No Mousever and Mouseover and none of them seemed to work for me. My PQR is up to date also.
> 
> I'd like to add that I am using ElvUI. I was able to get the profile for BM Hunter working. And I believe I got someone elses Fire/Frost Mage working also.
> 
> I guess I'm not properly setting this up right. Also tried Standard Shadow Priest on a raiding dummy, I would start by getting myself in combat, but nothing else happened there also.


Same for me. :-(

----------


## jamieb19

Il donate $50 if disc is made perfect  :Smile:

----------


## rick111

> Il donate $50 if disc is made perfect


i'll also contribute

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Il donate $50 if disc is made perfect


Well what is it missing or doing wrong? 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Same for me. :-(


I'll look into it again 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Any news on the Brewmaster or Mistweaver profile? No rush, I know your busy with druid still.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any news on the Brewmaster or Mistweaver profile? No rush, I know your busy with druid still.


I am being given access over the weekend to some1's account for mistweaver.... hopefully i can get something atleast Heroic Dungeons/LFR ready..... Unfortuantely weekends i work and raid as well so my time is limited :-/

I'll have an update Sunday on my progress

----------


## K-Z

im using the arms pvp profile , and i having little problems, can u help me with this.
Wait funcion for Shockwave and intimidating shout
Shatering trow doesnt work
some code for die by the sword, like activate 45%hp or semething else with a key

for the rest is amazing.
i am rly rew in this so i dont know how to do it by myself, but im lokking a loot of profiles and this code for the stances improve a little the surviability. i think

if not UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 1
then
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
end


if UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") <= 75
and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2
then
CastShapeshiftForm(2)
end

if UnitAffectingCombat("player")
and 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player") > 85
and GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 1
then
CastShapeshiftForm(1)
end


--PauseKey
if IsRightAltKeyDown()
then return true end


pd: sorry my bad english

----------


## thasuperman

Hi sorry to bother but did you mean progress over all of them including boomkin?

----------


## Fumi

> ill look into it.... the range check is probably off a bit


nice thanks!  :Big Grin:  looking forward to it!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi sorry to bother but did you mean progress over all of them including boomkin?


Boomkin has taken a backseat, I barely even go Boomkin even for Dailies..... I'll probably code something in next time I do dailies....

I've already completely rewritten Monk Healing.... I just need to fix a couple errors then tweak the numbers  :Smile: 

I BELIEVE it properly does the dps portion of Monk Healing... I could be wrong tho

----------


## SpyroPT

@Bu_ba it seems that word of glory on your Holy Paladin profile is bugged out.
This is what I get:


```
Message: [string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then ..."]:9: attempt to call global 'GetSpellByName' (a nil value)
Time: 10/13/12 10:08:00
Count: 102
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellByName'
[string "if Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
```

----------


## K-Z

I'm trying to improve a little profile, nose really like it because it is new to me, I hope a little help.

this code, for shockwave, trying to work as it does the charge.
right?
if PQR_SpellAvailable(46986)
and Nova_Pause(4)
and Nova_Unit
and PQR_UnitFacing("player", PQR_CustomTarget, 90)
and ShoutRange then
return true
end

----------


## dylan1200

Thank you for the awesome work! A quick question on the druid resto profile if thats ok. Just wondeiring how it all works with the different options. WHen I look in rotation only the master file has spells active while the others dont. Is it something I am manually supposed to do? Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thank you for the awesome work! A quick question on the druid resto profile if thats ok. Just wondeiring how it all works with the different options. WHen I look in rotation only the master file has spells active while the others dont. Is it something I am manually supposed to do? Any help would be appreciated.


I'm still working on tweaking the numbers of the other rotations in the profile. Those are more place holders until I finish coding everything. Its going to look a lot like my paladin profile did. Raid numbers are a lot trickier for druids then they were for paladin back in the day.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## K-Z

there a law to no aswer to the noobs?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> there a law to no aswer to the noobs?


Lol I didn't have an answer except change custom target to target 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dylan1200

> I'm still working on tweaking the numbers of the other rotations in the profile. Those are more place holders until I finish coding everything. Its going to look a lot like my paladin profile did. Raid numbers are a lot trickier for druids then they were for paladin back in the day.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Ahhh no problems, thank you for the reply =) I cant imagine the work you put in while still trying to have fun just playing the game, but your work has certainly provided me with a lot of hours of fun. Thank you! I hope to contribute something to you asap =)

----------


## eggman689

Your destruction profile tries to spam incenerate over and over too fast to the point its not even casting. I don't know what the issue is.

----------


## maleth

Bubba, how good in your eyes is your arms pvp profile? Is there much you think you'll improve on?  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bubba, how good in your eyes is your arms pvp profile? Is there much you think you'll improve on?


Its probably a 7/10. I just don't have the time to update it constantly 




> Your destruction profile tries to spam incenerate over and over too fast to the point its not even casting. I don't know what the issue is.


Yes there's a bug in dest. Need to fix it soon. 


Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Taran32

Bubba, do you or anyone on Nova have a working code for the Priest Cascade spell? I couldn't find one.

----------


## barandeniz

Any Holy Paladin BG/arena profiles arround ? i have looked but could not found one yet ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any Holy Paladin BG/arena profiles arround ? i have looked but could not found one yet ?


None yet, been to busy with work and getting Raid Ready with the time I had.... Should be able to start branching out a little more now that I have a little less time needed to invest into playing WoW

----------


## expunge

Hey Bu_ba, do you by chance have mentally's shadow beta file? I have it but I wrote over the mind spike code with my own somehow and can't remember what she had in there.

I'm trying to get it to only cast when it has the buff from SoD. Would this work?



```

local PQ_MS = PQ_MSlocal PQ_SOD = PQ_SOD -- Added PQ_SOD check 10/16local TargetValidation = TargetValidationif TargetValidation("target", PQ_MS) then     UnitBuffID("player",PQ_SOD) then     return true end 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Bu_ba, do you by chance have mentally's shadow beta file? I have it but I wrote over the mind spike code with my own somehow and can't remember what she had in there.
> 
> I'm trying to get it to only cast when it has the buff from SoD. Would this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> local PQ_MS = PQ_MSlocal PQ_SOD = PQ_SOD -- Added PQ_SOD check 10/16local TargetValidation = TargetValidationif TargetValidation("target", PQ_MS) then     if UnitBuffID("player",PQ_SOD) then        return true         endend 
> ...


maybe that would work.... and no i do not have that im sorry

----------


## expunge

Well, I'm just trying to keep with the nova coding standards..is that correct to use "then" after Target validation? I see that you or sheuron updated it further up the data file, but she had it that way and I don't want to change it, just update it for the proc. I assume "then" means do this then this..and would mean this and this need to = yes to return true and cast it?

I need her to come back!! Is she doing okay in the states? Haven't seen you or her on Skype in a long time (you probably blocked me :P)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well, I'm just trying to keep with the nova coding standards..is that correct to use "then" after Target validation? I see that you or sheuron updated it further up the data file, but she had it that way and I don't want to change it, just update it for the proc. I assume "then" means do this then this..and would mean this and this need to = yes to return true and cast it?
> 
> I need her to come back!! Is she doing okay in the states? Haven't seen you or her on Skype in a long time (you probably blocked me :P)


im rarely online now haha

and i never got to see her Data File she made so I can't even tell you what TargetValidation is

----------


## TommyT

Any reason the arms pvp profile should make me lag when i go into combat?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any reason the arms pvp profile should make me lag when i go into combat?


either computer can't handle the calculations or there's a faulty check somewhere

----------


## TommyT

> either computer can't handle the calculations or there's a faulty check somewhere


Well what u suggest?
works fine with the single target profile
but still lags with the pvp one

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well what u suggest?
> works fine with the single target profile
> but still lags with the pvp one


Probably one of the Pummel or Disarm or Spell Reflect codes..... dunno can't test atm

----------


## K-Z

is there a problem now? none of the profiles working for me, any help?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is there a problem now? none of the profiles working for me, any help?


I have zero issues with the profiles I tested...

And on that note.... Released an Updated Resto Druid profile and an Updated Mistweaver Monk profile (Keep in mind that I do not have a monk of my own at 90 so it's probably still buggy)

----------


## pepe2c

thx for the mistweaver profile. Will be testing it later =D

----------


## Fumi

testing mistweaver!

----------


## K-Z

yeah the arms pvp profile gimme lag too, idk why.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> thx for the mistweaver profile. Will be testing it later =D





> testing mistweaver!


any reports? lol

----------


## cahe

bu_ba_911
I test updated resto druid on Elagon and i see no dispel, prev version dispeling normal but raid rotation dont do this  :Frown:

----------


## Dimonoff

> any reports? lol


At this point, a very bad rotation MW
Try to make as in this guide.
http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/...ver-Monk-Guide

----------


## fish221171

> (Keep in mind that I do not have a monk of my own at 90 so it's probably still buggy)


Bu_ba_911,

Please hurry and get your monk to 90  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> At this point, a very bad rotation MW
> Try to make as in this guide.
> Mistweaver Monk Guide


i discovered i didn't have a spell coded in after i released

----------


## lecosr

bu_ba_911, are you going to work on a pvp profile? if you are can u tell me what class and spec so i can gear up i loved your holy bg profile.
thank you and +rep

----------


## barandeniz

> bu_ba_911, are you going to work on a pvp profile? if you are can u tell me what class and spec so i can gear up i loved your holy bg profile.
> thank you and +rep


i would like to see it too. Holy/retri pally especially  :Smile:

----------


## thasuperman

Hi I have updated threw url and just cant seem to find the resto druid. Could you help me?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi I have updated threw url and just cant seem to find the resto druid. Could you help me?


I haven't added that yet, I'll add it shortly :-) 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba_911,
> 
> Please hurry and get your monk to 90


working on it.... trying ot bot it up to 90....




> bu_ba_911, are you going to work on a pvp profile? if you are can u tell me what class and spec so i can gear up i loved your holy bg profile.
> thank you and +rep





> i would like to see it too. Holy/retri pally especially


maybe over the weekend ill have time.... raid leading is stealing WAY more time than i thought it would

----------


## Myra

> working on it.... trying ot bot it up to 90....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe over the weekend ill have time.... raid leading is stealing WAY more time than i thought it would


Would be awesome! Good luck in leding Your raids.

----------


## aLorzy91

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what, but only the Master profile works for me (resto druid)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what, but only the Master profile works for me (resto druid)


Did you updated through the mass updater to get the most up to date version? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## barandeniz

@bu_ba hows going your holy pally profile (pve-pvp) with lvl 90 talents ?

----------


## llvancell

i might be blind or just stupid but i can't seem to find the resto druid profile ... 
can someone give me the link to the actual profiles please .. much appreciated

----------


## DEFLAMA

> i might be blind or just stupid but i can't seem to find the resto druid profile ... 
> can someone give me the link to the actual profiles please .. much appreciated


If you go to the site dont use the download section. on the front page it talks about SVN updating, watch the video at the bottom and do what it says and all shall be revealed!  :Smile:

----------


## rick111

Any planned bugfix for the purify bug with disc priest? 

other than that, still amazing.
thanks

----------


## nonobaddog11

bu_ba:

I have a few questions regarding your Blood profile. Death Striking seems to happen kind of... at random. I've messed with the variables in the ---Functions--- and in the actual code for Death Strike (health percentages [or what I assume suffice for health percentages? The '>=70'], stacks of Scent of Blood, etc) and I'm not sure why it's still only Death Striking around 70% percent health. Honestly, I'm looking to drop Death Strikes whenever the runes are up for it, be it two Death Runes, an Unholy and a Frost, whatever; as long as DS is being cast on cooldown, that's what I want. I'm also having problems with Blood Boil being cast. I've played around with rearraginging these things in the queue, but it doesn't seem to do much good. Can you shed some insight into what I'm doing incorrectly and what I need to do to achieve what I want?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba:
> 
> I have a few questions regarding your Blood profile. Death Striking seems to happen kind of... at random. I've messed with the variables in the ---Functions--- and in the actual code for Death Strike (health percentages [or what I assume suffice for health percentages? The '>=70'], stacks of Scent of Blood, etc) and I'm not sure why it's still only Death Striking around 70% percent health. Honestly, I'm looking to drop Death Strikes whenever the runes are up for it, be it two Death Runes, an Unholy and a Frost, whatever; as long as DS is being cast on cooldown, that's what I want. I'm also having problems with Blood Boil being cast. I've played around with rearraginging these things in the queue, but it doesn't seem to do much good. Can you shed some insight into what I'm doing incorrectly and what I need to do to achieve what I want?


Since I don't know exactly what you are changing, I can't give any advice specifically. I can try taking a look at it... I personally like reactively health myself and getting a shield... Not just building a shield XD

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## saga3180

@ bu_ba_911I would really love to see a update soon to the holy pally profile!With all the new spells incorporated.
+rep and donate coming soon form me  :Smile:

----------


## loyski

Is 1.6 the newest version for Blood DKs? Also can you add soul reaper to the priorities? Thanks! :Cool:

----------


## barandeniz

> @ bu_ba_911I would really love to see a update soon to the holy pally profile!With all the new spells incorporated.
> +rep and donate coming soon form me


im waiting for this too and also w8ing for pvp holy profile also  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## missylilo

Hi Bu_ba, using your nova monk profile, how do i get it to toggle between aoe and single target? also is it possible to get some more skills like touch of death added to it? im still lvling but finding my dps is very low in dungeons atm  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @ bu_ba_911I would really love to see a update soon to the holy pally profile!With all the new spells incorporated.
> +rep and donate coming soon form me





> im waiting for this too and also w8ing for pvp holy profile also


Now my HPally is still 85 atm :-/ so any of the new spells I add and tweaks to spell priorities and such can be made.... but I don't have anything to test it with.... So i could completely break it if i'm not careful XD




> Is 1.6 the newest version for Blood DKs? Also can you add soul reaper to the priorities? Thanks!


I'll look into it.... My DK is still 85 so I can't test it.... but I can try coding it XD




> Hi Bu_ba, using your nova monk profile, how do i get it to toggle between aoe and single target? also is it possible to get some more skills like touch of death added to it? im still lvling but finding my dps is very low in dungeons atm


I almost have unlimited access to a 90 Monk so I can start playing around with things and tweaking things...

If you are using the most up to date version of the profile, I don't know if there is a toggle to AoE >.> I know that RShift is Fists of Fury tho  :Smile: 

ToD will be added eventually... I just first need access to Monks on a regular basis so I can get the feel for them.... I was told my Mistweaver wasn't that good :-/..... So I don't want to release something until I can properly test it again

----------


## lecosr

[QUOTE=bu_ba_911;2559534]Now my HPally is still 85 atm :-/ so any of the new spells I add and tweaks to spell priorities and such can be made.... but I don't have anything to test it with.... So i could completely break it if i'm not careful XD

If you want you can test on my pally.

----------


## boxo

Hey, having a problem with the resto druid profile, in that it doesn't cast in tree of life form. using the cooldown, the profile just stops casting.

----------


## weteef

Hello Bu_ba

the Hunter BM profile do not work for me (only multishot on ctrl and mark before fight begins) but nothing more. (If i enable Bestial Wrath, Rapid fire and lynx rush on shift nothing happens, too)

I don't know what the problem is :/

----------


## generalsquid

Hi All, 

Ive used PQR briefly in cata for a bit of lazy lfrs and the like. Ive recently rerolled Mistweavewr Monk and am confident in my healing. I only have one area I just can’t seem to improve on and hoping I might be able to leverage PQR to manage this for me. 

Renewing Mists (ReM) is a 6 sec CD spell that should be the 100% priority to cast. I find myself regularly lapsing on applying this even though I have a nasty audio queue set up to jolt me into doing so. The Missed casts over the course of a fight add up to a significant amount of healing.

What Im hoping to understand is Whether I may be able to leverage from the current Mistwever profiles available to achieve what I want with no LUA experience or whether Ill need to understand some LUA to achieve the desired result.

What I was hoping on doing is picking up a Team Nova profile, and removing all abilities other than ReM. Would this work?
Essentially all I need PQR to do is to cast ReM on CD on any target that currently doesn’t have it, prioritising a player with any health deficit else any player with no ReM regardless of health deficit. Can anyone at least tell me whether any current profiles handle ReM in this way? Or let me know who current profiles handle the ability so that i might understand if its usefull for me.

Im at work at the moment so I can’t test this right now, but hoping someone might already have attempted this and have an answer.

Thanks in advance

*edit, just having had a look at the XML from the nova profile (not the svn source), renewing mists or its ID isnt even in the code  :Frown: 
anyone know if the SVN source has ReM in it?

*edit 2 - all done. got it doing what i want it to

----------


## Mavmins

has anyone done a working destruction profile yet ? the nova one was a WiP last time i checked and didnt work correctly, and I can only seem to find Affliction or Demonology ones. Destro is getting a buff so might be nice.

----------


## cukiemunster

Is there a guide on how to use your Resto druid profiles? I am not sure which to load, and what exactly is meant by custom tables. I have tried testing your latest version from SVN on the HH holiday boss, and have tried to load all of the different ones, Master, Party, etc, but none of them did anything, in or out of combat and idk why.

----------


## DEFLAMA

> Is there a guide on how to use your Resto druid profiles? I am not sure which to load, and what exactly is meant by custom tables. I have tried testing your latest version from SVN on the HH holiday boss, and have tried to load all of the different ones, Master, Party, etc, but none of them did anything, in or out of combat and idk why.


I generally just use master profile atm since i think he is still working on the others. Once its loaded all i need to do is it ALT+X to start it off, hold alt with mouseover on the person i want to have lifebloom rolling on and its good to go. I Normally test to see if ive got it running by holding alt over myself and if it casts then its running.

Custom tables ive not played with yet but i assume you use them to assign specific people to heal and no others (my guess anyway since ive not used them yet, so primarily for raiding).

The profiles do require the datafile for your pqr so thats the only thing i can think of if its not working for you.

----------


## cukiemunster

> I generally just use master profile atm since i think he is still working on the others. Once its loaded all i need to do is it ALT+X to start it off, hold alt with mouseover on the person i want to have lifebloom rolling on and its good to go. I Normally test to see if ive got it running by holding alt over myself and if it casts then its running.
> 
> Custom tables ive not played with yet but i assume you use them to assign specific people to heal and no others (my guess anyway since ive not used them yet, so primarily for raiding).
> 
> The profiles do require the datafile for your pqr so thats the only thing i can think of if its not working for you.


Ok, I will give it another whirl later when I have time. Do you know if this is mouseover only, or free ranged heals? Idk if you used his holy pally profiles during Cata, but there was 1 profile for mouseover, and 1 without. Personally i preferred the non-mouseover version.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok, I will give it another whirl later when I have time. Do you know if this is mouseover only, or free ranged heals? Idk if you used his holy pally profiles during Cata, but there was 1 profile for mouseover, and 1 without. Personally i preferred the non-mouseover version.


mouseover is turned off by default

u can turn it on at any point by typing /mh or /mouseoverhealing

----------


## cukiemunster

> mouseover is turned off by default
> 
> u can turn it on at any point by typing /mh or /mouseoverhealing


Good to hear!!

----------


## triggersad

Hey Bubba, i love your healing holy paladin rotation

I don't understand some stuff and was just wondering if you can help me out with it
so I am currently using the healing with no mouse over
when I look at the rotation editor
I see a bunch of the stuff on the current abilties and a whole bunch of stuff on the available abilties

my quest pertains more to the available abilities section

I see "party settings", "party file"
"raid file" and "raid settings"

how am I suppose to incorporate those,
I looked in the abilities editor and basically there just ratios

ok, so there more for customization,

so when I move it over to the current abilities side, where do they go?
should they be at the top, the bottom?

should both the file and settings move over?,

would love an answer cause so very confused.

----------


## enclezer

Update pls dk blood profile.We need to use more in the rotation *Death Strike*.

----------


## lantus

Any news on the mistweaver profile yet? Last I heard you were trying to fix a few things here and there because it wasn't being mana efficient?

----------


## pepe2c

I have tested the Mistweaver profile, and it burn my mana in few seconds xD. I think if it will work better if only cast Renewing Mist and/or Upfit to AOE heal. Soothing Mist to empower Enveloping Mist and (ONLY if more heal needed) Surging Mist

----------


## Rubim

> Now my HPally is still 85 atm :-/ so any of the new spells I add and tweaks to spell priorities and such can be made.... but I don't have anything to test it with.... So i could completely break it if i'm not careful XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into it.... My DK is still 85 so I can't test it.... but I can try coding it XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying to add soul reaper to your Blood DK profile, but for some reason, if the Target has less than 35% HP pqr wont use Heart Stike anymore.

Soul Reaper has a 6 secs cooldown, so he should use it.



```
if  PQR_SpellAvailable(130735)
	and select(1, Nova_UnitInfo("target")) <= 35
	and PQ_ValidUnit
	and PQR_UnitFacing("player", PQR_CustomTarget)
	and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(130735), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1 then
		BR1start, BR1duration, BR1ready = GetRuneCooldown(1)
		BR2start, BR2duration, BR2ready = GetRuneCooldown(2)
		
		if BR1ready or BR2ready or select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
			if BR1ready or BR2ready then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(130735), PQR_CustomTarget) 
				return true
			elseif select(2, DeathRuneCD()) >= 1 then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(130735), PQR_CustomTarget) 
				return true 
			end
		end
end
```

Same as heart strike, only difference is the TargetHealth check.

Can you give me some light? Why the bot dont use HS anymore? Im checking CD with PQR_Spellavailable, if its not avaible it should move to Heart Strike since its the next spell on rotation.

----------


## bu_ba_911

So for those wondering if I have died and stopped caring....

A.) I am not dead  :Smile: 
B.) I still care, just have a lot less time

So what have I been up to you may ask?

Mostly work lol. I've been working harder than normal trying to go for a promotion.... I should have it in a couple months at the rate I'm going. Now in terms of what I've been doing for PQR? Well I've been helping 6+ PQR Dev's on and off with issues they have with their own profiles. I've also been giving tidbits of codes to people that want to modify profiles or start writing their own  :Smile: 

I haven't had any time to level my toons like I have wanted to (DK, Pally, Warlock and my Monk) so thats why those profiles still aren't in level 90 working condition for Raiding yet...

My Druid profile absolutely destroys the charts in LFR.... unfortunately it still does go through mana pretty quickly because most healers in LFR are actually dps >.<

I'll try and work at a quicker pace but no promises.... Real Life always comes first to me in my honest opinion  :Smile:

----------


## Gabbz

> So for those wondering if I have died and stopped caring....
> 
> A.) I am not dead 
> B.) I still care, just have a lot less time
> 
> So what have I been up to you may ask?
> 
> Mostly work lol. I've been working harder than normal trying to go for a promotion.... I should have it in a couple months at the rate I'm going. Now in terms of what I've been doing for PQR? Well I've been helping 6+ PQR Dev's on and off with issues they have with their own profiles. I've also been giving tidbits of codes to people that want to modify profiles or start writing their own 
> 
> ...


aye RL is bigger then WoW 
Take your time m8.

I can concur with the Resto druid in LFR. It really destroys but the mana is gone rather fast, but prolly as you said the LFR healers arnt that good AND my druids gear are mostly PvP  :Smile:

----------


## thasuperman

Hey just wondering if you have gotten around to the boomkin profile yet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Bubba is your demo warlock profile viable for dungeons? at 90

----------


## neoblack

> So for those wondering if I have died and stopped caring....
> 
> A.) I am not dead 
> B.) I still care, just have a lot less time
> 
> So what have I been up to you may ask?
> 
> Mostly work lol. I've been working harder than normal trying to go for a promotion.... I should have it in a couple months at the rate I'm going. Now in terms of what I've been doing for PQR? Well I've been helping 6+ PQR Dev's on and off with issues they have with their own profiles. I've also been giving tidbits of codes to people that want to modify profiles or start writing their own 
> 
> ...


in reg atlest it is not to bad on heals and it still destorys the charts with a priest and shammy in my group i am avging 42 to 50k+ hps and doing 30 to 49% of all healing ya thay suck but still ur resto profile is pwning

----------


## Kinky

Mage and Warlock data have been added to the Data File and Shadow Priest have been fully updated. :P Enjoy.

----------


## Lofty

Any chance of Holy Paladin getting fixed?

Mana Management is terrible. No CD's being used. And Holy light being cast even when everyone is at 100% HP (If someone healed them first etc. Stop casting does not seem to be working at all)

----------


## maleth

Have to agree with Lofty on this one. Mana management is terrible. I've gone back to manually healing. Only use it for trash.

----------


## saga3180

> Have to agree with Lofty on this one. Mana management is terrible. I've gone back to manually healing. Only use it for trash.


Bu_ba isnt maintaining the profile anymore.

----------


## barandeniz

i agree with mana mananegemnt issue , its pretty bad.

----------


## Thomja

Why does the URL give me an invalid link?

----------


## failroad

> I'll try and work at a quicker pace but no promises.... Real Life always comes first to me in my honest opinion


This is real life

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty, I've got a raid in about an hour -- Which I'll test my Demonology profile in, hopefully I managed to remove that pesky stop-casting bug.

I've updated the Priest Rotation and Data file on our SVN, added in more Warlock spells and such. Removed the automatic Halo usage and moved Cascade and Halo to Right Alt instead.
I also updated missing links in the Auto-Downloader and changed the URL's in PQR's Rotation downloader.


*You should now be able to update my Shadow Priest profile directly through PQR whenever there is an update!*
You can download our latest releases through our Google Code SVN page or directly from this link

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here.

_A special and warm thanks to you guys who already donated some!_

----------


## Kinky

I pushed a small update a few hours ago, pushing 7.0.1 to 7.0.2. The change was removing cooldown toggling from Cascade and Halo which gave some users unexpected errors, it was also kind of redundant to the point where it would confuse people. Since you're managing these spells yourself through Right Alt, you don't need the cooldown toggle on it.

You should be able to download the newest version directly from the PQR Rotation Manager, or through our Google Code SVN/Download page.  :Smile: 

@everyone: Once I've fixed the Mage/Warlock profiles (just polishes really) I'll get to sorting out Holy Paladins and the DK Profiles.  :Smile: 

Cheers guys!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Nice to have you among us again Mentally ^^ Looking forward to testing out the Warlock-profiles now that I got a 90-lock to play with

----------


## swijaya

quick question any lock profile can be used for pvp?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba isnt maintaining the profile anymore.


At the moment* I still aim to level my pally again, but it is currently just sitting at 85 :'(

----------


## Tara506

no what you would do is this..........

i figured it out finally how to make the rotations work by default

----------


## Nordlicht

Holy Pally profile doesn't work at all. Will it be fixed in future?

----------


## boxo

Hey, i dunno if im doing something wrong, but using the resto profile, it wont cast when in tree of life. Maybe the profile isn't coded for tree, but in debug it just spams

<pqr debug> -- init -- (Nova[resto]) returned true. Executing ability.

over and over. Is this something wrong on my end? Do you use a different talent? Thanks a lot to anyone who can help.

----------


## chaos17

Update today with SVN and there are a lot of new files but I don't know what it that for: PQ interface.
About holy paldin profile, it works pretty well for me and the mana management isn't bad at all when I do normal dunjeons.
It doesn't overheal and I don't mind to manage manually my CD at moment.

@Bubba
Well, you need to do quest if you wanna level up fast in MoP because MoP's dunjeons experiences don't reward much.  :Frown: 
I hope you will sometime though because I like a lot your holy paladin profile.

----------


## Ralphiuss

I've made soooo many changes to the original code of bu_ba_911 file...lol 

Mana management was an issue. heal percentages are coded into the data file. You'll need to edit these percentages to fit your needs. 

As some would say that CD management should be conducted by the player. I've made changes to allow the profile to handle the CDs, but they aren't up when I need them the most. I recommend the player handle the CDs. 

bu_ba_911 - back in cata days and still on your cata profile there is a raid settings function to edit heal percentages on the whim. I tried to mimic the cata the profiles, but the new percentages wont translate over. They keep to the percentages listed in the data file. 

Anyway can you explain how I get this function working again?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mentally has made changes to the spriest and released the demonology lock-profile, re-svn and +rep/donate people  :Big Grin:

----------


## ace99ro

any plans for a raid ready mistweaver profile ? can donate for your hard work , thx

----------


## Kaylo

Hey, just a friendly thought about main post. I think you make the new profiles more accessible than they are now. First link only takes you to Gcodes page and you have to click Project home and then a link to the root svn and look up 5.0.5. The all-in one txt file in bubba's signature only downloads 5.0.4 profiles which excludes several new good ones you have made and updated. I assume most people will find out eventually but just posting from my own view. I was reading about updates in this thread and main pqr thread but couldn't get the new ones until i figured out to go to root directory and then 5.0.5  :Smile: . Thanks for a bunch of really nice profiles. I use two of them playing alts. Just started with the second one, demo lock.

----------


## Kinky

@ace99ro: I'll do that, when I get around to level a Monk. It's not really high on my priority list at the moment though, but it's coming!

@Kaylo -- Yeah, I'm currently working on making the profiles a lot more accessible.  :Smile:  It's tough though on the Google Code page! But bear with me.  :Smile: 
Also -- I had completely forgot about this thread so I'll just post everything here again, haha.


*Shadow Priest - v7.0.3*
- Added Mass Dispel on Right Shift at mouse location

*Demonology Warlock - v1.2*
- Completely new profile. Has smart cooldown management, which is also optional. Can be toggled on/off with Left Alt.
- Pause the rotation when you hold down Left Shift, for those of you who use Shift + ? key-bindings.
- Right Shift will apply Ayra of the Elements in Demon Form.

The Demonology Warlock profile features a single/multi-target profile and a AoE focused profile. Both with clever usage and near perfect spell queue timing. They also support mouseover dotting of both Corruption and Doom. Life Tap will be cast when there's nothing else to cast, or when you go bellow 50% mana. (This should rarely happen though with how much mana regen you can have in a raid.)

Personally, I have not experienced the Demonology Warlock profile stopping occasionally, but it can happen. This really is a problem with PQR itself and morphed Spell ID's -- But I've tried to counter it as best possible. It's really different from user-to-user. Tapping W or S to move forward or backwards for a fraction of a second should force the profile to start casting again nonetheless.

Mentally's [Nova] Demonology Warlock Profile v1.2
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest Profile v7.0.3

I'll try and keep this thread just as much updated as the original PQR thread, and try sorting around the Google Code project page so it's easier to navigate and such.
The Mass Downloader file should now be in the 5.0.5 Patch folder and download the profiles properly now!

As always, if you're interested in helping me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles, you can make a donation here or +Rep me!

And to all of you: Which profile should I do next? Destruction Warlock, Affliction Warlock, Frost Mage or Fire Mage? I can't decide.  :Frown:  The profile with the most votes will be created within a week!

~ Elizabeth

----------


## chaos17

Need to level up my warlock (lvl 85) so I could test your profile.
Thanks for your harwork.

----------


## Gabbz

Think many want a good Mage Profile where fire is top dps atm.

Keep up the good work

----------


## Gabbz

> Personally, I have not experienced the Demonology Warlock profile stopping occasionally, but it can happen. This really is a problem with PQR itself and morphed Spell ID's -- But I've tried to counter it as best possible. It's really different from user-to-user. Tapping W or S to move forward or backwards for a fraction of a second should force the profile to start casting again nonetheless.
> 
> 
> ~ Elizabeth


How do you avoid it ?

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: Morphed spells sometimes confuse PQR, it's how PQR handles cast spells and I know that Xelper is working on a fix for that at the moment. Very few specs work with Morphed spells though, luckily, but Warlocks just have so many of them!

I guess I'll release my Mage profiles next then before continuing with the Warlock profiles! I already had Frost/Fire MOP-ready (and used them for leveling) so it's all about fixing a few kinks and they should be good.  :Smile:

----------


## Wiids

I'm looking forward to your mage profile. I was reading around and trying to figure out how to add to the rotation PoM and Alter Time for great combustion combo's (currently from what I've seen most mage rotations use it as soon as all debuffs are present and the ignite is over 10-15k ish) Any ideas? I am fairly new on the program scene and have very little experience.

----------


## Malloot

I have been using the team nova prot warrior profile for a few lvls now and made a few edits. It now uses Last Stand at 15% hp and I made an aoe version that uses cleave instead of devastate when I have more then 80 rage (to make sure it can keep shield block up). Do you guys want me to upload it so everyone can use it or is someone working on the prot profile? 
My plan is to update the profile as I lvl up and learn the ropes of making a pqr profile this way. This prot cc being very simple helped me allot so thnx for that!

----------


## Jehutiy

Hmm. Can anyone possibly help with the Hunter Profiles for Team NOVA? 
I tried either Survival or Beastmaster and neither specs use any abilities. Well, they only use like direbeast, rapidfire, and stampede. After those abilities are used, my hunter just sits there autoshooting. I have downloaded from the SVN and copied the files exactly as they are without any modifications. Does anyone else happen to have this problem?

Thanks

----------


## daveyboyuk

@mentally im getting the stop in rotation with ur demo profile also well in fact every demo profile i have tried but now im also gettin ui locking up where u cant even click the spells im beginning to think it may be an addon/ui issue since some people dont get any lock ups or stops in rotation

----------


## Kinky

@daveyboyuk: I know why it happens, and I have a fix already created for it.  :Smile:  just need to fix one ability before I upload the fixes to Demonology.

----------


## Wonderworm

The Resto Druid profile is great. I made a few adjustments on when to heal to fit my style. The only problem I am having is for 10 man raiding. I use the hot key to select my lifebloom target but when the tanks taunt I want to switch my lifebloom target but the hot key will not work for switching. It always stays on the original tank I set it to. Any help would be great.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hmm. Can anyone possibly help with the Hunter Profiles for Team NOVA? 
> I tried either Survival or Beastmaster and neither specs use any abilities. Well, they only use like direbeast, rapidfire, and stampede. After those abilities are used, my hunter just sits there autoshooting. I have downloaded from the SVN and copied the files exactly as they are without any modifications. Does anyone else happen to have this problem?
> 
> Thanks


thats odd that it didn't work for you are you using the ones in the 5.0.5 folder and have you updated the data folder.

----------


## Kinky

@Wonderworm: I'll take a look at the code for you.  :Smile:

----------


## rick111

Hello all

Any luck on the purify bug for disk priest? It's been bugged for a while now but I can't seem to fix it. Basically it wont cast purify on any targets even if you hover over or click on the frame.

Thanks

----------


## Jehutiy

> thats odd that it didn't work for you are you using the ones in the 5.0.5 folder and have you updated the data folder.


Thanks for responding, 
Yes I am using the ones from 5.0.5 and I have updated the data folder as well. I completely made a new PQR folder and just put in the NOVA files and data. Apparently it works now. I swear I could not get it to do either before when I overwrote them. Dunno what happened. I definitely did not forget the data files before so I have no clue what happen. The only thing I changed was the shortcuts to activate the profiles (used Shift X and Shift Z). This time I left them as default. Either way appreciate the help but everything works now and it is great. Thanks again for the profiles!

----------


## nilrem2004

> Hello all
> 
> Any luck on the purify bug for disk priest? It's been bugged for a while now but I can't seem to fix it. Basically it wont cast purify on any targets even if you hover over or click on the frame.
> 
> Thanks


Go to Ablility editor, find Purify, and replace "magic" and "disease" with "Magic" and "Disease". It's simple capital letter error  :Big Grin: 
Been using Disc profile for some time now since I have fun with my priest but I feel it needs a lot of work and a lot of manual use input still. If I find out the wining combination I'll make changes suggestions, for now I'm playing with healing percentages. I managed to easy top HPS on LFR with no more than 5-10% overhealing. But as I said I'm trying to use it in a bit advanced level now :P

----------


## Kinky

@rick111 & nilrem2004: Exactly. It's not a perfected profile as it was Bu_ba was working on it before he started working as much. As I mentioned earlier though; as soon as my planned DPS profiles (the ones that I actively use that is) are complete, I'll continue developing the Discipline and Holy profile as I'm occasionally asked to do so. I also promised myself a while back that I would do it eventually!

----------


## nilrem2004

Take your time mentally no rush  :Big Grin:

----------


## rick111

> Go to Ablility editor, find Purify, and replace "magic" and "disease" with "Magic" and "Disease". It's simple capital letter error 
> Been using Disc profile for some time now since I have fun with my priest but I feel it needs a lot of work and a lot of manual use input still. If I find out the wining combination I'll make changes suggestions, for now I'm playing with healing percentages. I managed to easy top HPS on LFR with no more than 5-10% overhealing. But as I said I'm trying to use it in a bit advanced level now :P


Great, thank you!!!!!

----------


## Pzy

hei mentally....

having probs with one ability in ur demo profile..... i think normally it makes harvest life if im in meta, holding hellfire-aura up and filling with harvest life, for aoe profile i mean.....prob is that everytime if he jumps into meta, he only casts hellfire, puts the dots up and thats it.....idk if this isnt updatet, or if there is coming an update, cause this is the only prob i have, and yes, i have the talent in the skilltree learned and im lvl90, using this rota for demo since today.....

hope to hear soon anything about the problem....^^

greetz

----------


## Wonderworm

Follow up on my earlier post it does work if I use mouseover ... I was just using target. So no worries and keep up the good work.

----------


## frII

> Message: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:21: attempt to get length of global 'PQ_Immunity' (a nil value)
> Time: 11/12/12 17:11:19
> Count: 203
> Stack: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:21: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: hCD = 0
> ...





> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
> Time: 11/12/12 16:43:21
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
> [C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
> Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:1096: in function `?'
> Interface\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4338: in function `ChatEdit_ParseText'
> ...





> Message: Interface\AddOns\WIM\Sources\Hooks.lua:109: ItemRefTooltip:SetHyperlink(): Unknown link type
> Time: 11/12/12 17:06:52
> Count: 19
> Stack: [C]: ?
> Interface\AddOns\WIM\Sources\Hooks.lua:109: in function `SetHyperlink'
> Interface\FrameXML\ItemRef.lua:238: in function <Interface\FrameXML\ItemRef.lua:2>
> ...ace\AddOns\Blizzard_CombatLog\Blizzard_CombatLog.lua:3622: in function `SetItemRef'
> Interface\AddOns\WIM\Sources\WindowHandler.lua:1780: in function `fun'
> Interface\AddOns\WIM\Sources\WindowHandler.lua:390: in function <Interface\AddOns\WIM\Sources\WindowHandler.lua:382>
> ...



Hello buba!
Getting tons of this error in arms PvP.Any plans by fixing it?=)

----------


## fluxflux

can i use this code for PoM on ToF Proc using?

if PQR_SpellAvailable(33076) then
if members[1].HP < 20
and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 33076) 
and lowhpmembers >= 1 then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
return true
end
end


i have the problem with mentalys new shadow priest this PoM code iss not working with many error messages

without the PoM code works very fine

----------


## Kinky

Ah, it requires a bit more than that, I'm afraid.  :Smile: 
Create a new ability called *Prayer of Mending*, set the Target to *Custom* with the spell ID: *33076* then paste this code into the code field:


```
local PQ_SOD = PQ_SOD
SheuronEngine(false)

if PQR_SpellAvailable(33076) then
	if members[1].HP < 70
		and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 33076) 
		and lowhpmembers >= 1 then
		and UnitBuffID("player",PQ_SOD) then
			PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
			return true
	end
end
```

----------


## fluxflux

> 27x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":737: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":737: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> 
> Locals:
> rotationNumber = 0
> inCombat = 1
> requireCombat = false


i have all the time with your profile + PoM problems and error

----------


## Ralphiuss

ppppst where's bu_ba lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ppppst where's bu_ba lol


Hiding in my pm box lol. I'm so busy leading my team at work and leading my raid I can't even convince myself to code my own personal profiles with my little free time I have  :Frown:  I am working in boomkin though. 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

@deadpanstiffy: Yeah.. I noticed. :P But the function itself is quite bugged in raids/dungeons because it doesn't update dynamically. I've had a few occasions where I've had Dark Intent on, but the function simply returning nil.

Managed a new release before bed!
*You can download the new versions of both the Shadow Priest and Demonology Warlock through the PQR Rotation Manager!!*

For everyone else
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v7.0.4
Mentally's [Nova] Demonology Warlock v1.4.2

Or you can simply checkout our SVN repository!

My profiles will *always* stay free.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile:

----------


## lulwut

What's the status of the Windwalker profile for monks? Is it well optimised at all?

----------


## crystal_tech

it will get you by, i coded windwalker without having a monk to test with on my own and it was coded for a donators toon. however, its the same profile no special stuff to it. and if he sees any changes needed made i'll make them for him and release it here as well.

----------


## lulwut

> it will get you by, i coded windwalker without having a monk to test with on my own and it was coded for a donators toon. however, its the same profile no special stuff to it. and if he sees any changes needed made i'll make them for him and release it here as well.


Neat, thanks. The monk rotation is absurdly simple so from what I've seen by using the profile it seems to be consistent with the expected rotation.

----------


## rids0wnz

Hey I may be being an absolute moron here but I'm having an issue getting your profiles to load. Keeps teling me that I'm missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - but its there and in the Data file of PQR. Any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey I may be being an absolute moron here but I'm having an issue getting your profiles to load. Keeps teling me that I'm missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - but its there and in the Data file of PQR. Any ideas?


are u on the latest version?

----------


## paveley

> Hey I may be being an absolute moron here but I'm having an issue getting your profiles to load. Keeps teling me that I'm missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua - but its there and in the Data file of PQR. Any ideas?


I get the same thing aswell, fresh PQR install, dl latest stuff from your svn. And yes i triple checked that the data file was in the data folder =).

----------


## front243

Just a notice that I get the same error with the data file. This is with the shadow priest profile. I double checked the Data folder and its there.

----------


## boxo

Hey bu_ba. This is the third time that I've tried to figure this out, but at the moment your resto druid profile does not work with the incarnation talent. in debug, it spams

<pqr debug> -- init -- (Nova[resto]) returned true. Executing ability.

and does not cast at all. Do you not use incarnation? is there something that i'm missing? please help!

----------


## Apocalypse59

Demonology v1.4.2 is amazing, thanks for all the hard work Mentally.

----------


## expunge

@Mentally

What is Sanctum [Shadow] ?

----------


## bigzeed

> Hey, having a problem with the resto druid profile, in that it doesn't cast in tree of life form. using the cooldown, the profile just stops casting.


Im having the same Issue. just wont cast anything once im in tree form

----------


## Kinky

@Everyone: The Data file should be updated now, along with the Demonology Warlock that was causing an issue where the Data file wouldn't load! New Demonology Profile should automagically determine the difference between Normal and Heroic dungeon bosses as well as Raid bosses so that you can use the profiles even on trash -- without worrying about cooldowns being wasted.  :Smile:

----------


## barandeniz

Can someone add Holy Prism and Light's Hammer to nova's or sheepmoons PvE Holy Paladin profiles please ?

----------


## daveyboyuk

is there any sort of solution for bubbas disc profile ie:- in 25man raids fps drops to 3 5mans is fine only large groups cause it

----------


## fluxflux

hi bubba, any news for our Boomkin profile?  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi bubba, any news for our Boomkin profile?


slowly but surely..... getting the framework rewritten again haha

----------


## eggman689

on the demonology AoE profile it doesn't seem to be performing well. How do you use it? I noticed there is harvest life in the rotation yet it never uses it

----------


## Rubim

I must say your new data file with the SpecialTarget function is AWESOME.

As i said earier, i was using a retarded code to check if the name matches, but with your function made it easier for people like me.



```

       boss = { "Training Dummy", "Raider's Training Dummy", "Highlord's Nemesis Trainer", "Twisted Spirit", "AmaniÂ´shi Hatcher", 
            "Hakkar's Chains", "Exposed Head of Magmaw", "Battleground Demolisher", "Ozumat", 
            "Right Foot", "Left Foot", "Icy Tomb", "Risen Ghoul", "Mana Void", "Burning Tendons", 
            "Wing Tentacle", "Arm Tentacle", "Twilight Assault Drake", "Goriona", "Ice Tomb", 
            "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle", "Raigon", "Elegon", 
            "Saboteur Kip'tilak", "Strike Ga'Dok", "Commander Ri'mok", "Raigonn", "Kuai the Brute",
            "Ming the Cunning", "Haiyan the Unstoppable", "Gekkan", "Xin the Weaponmaster",
            "Houndmaster Braun", "Armsmaster Harlan", "Flameweaver Koegler", "Thalnos the Soulrender", "Brother Korloff", "Commander Durand", 
            "High Inquisitor Whitemane", "Instructor Chillheart", "Jandice Barov", "Rattlegore", "Lilian Voss", "Darkmaster Grandling",
            "Gu Cloudstrike", "Master Snowdrift", "Sha of Violence", "Taran Zhu", "Vizier Jin'bak", "Commander Vo'jak", "General Pa'valak",
            "Wing Leader Ner'onok", "Ook-Ook", "Hoptallus", "Yan-Zhu the Uncasked", "Wise Mari", "Lorewalker Stonestep", "Liu Flameheart",
            "Sha of Doubt", "Imperial Vizier Zor'lok", "Blade Lord Ta'yak", "Garalon", "Garalon's Legs", "Wind Lord Mel'jarak",
            "Amber-Shaper Un'sok", "Grand Empress Shek'zeer", "Amethyst Guardian", "Cobalt Guardian",
            "Jade Guardian", "Jasper Guardian", "Feng the Accursed", "Weak Spot", "Yu'Lon"           
             
             } 


```

Awesome features:
- GlyphCheck solved my problem with Guard from Monks.
- Your new TargetValidation with Nova_Spells is ****en awesome.
- PQ_AuraInfo, i could use GetRaidBuffTrayAuraInfo, but meh.
- Nova_UnitInfo...

And the Lua file is all documented, anyone can read and understand what everything is doing.

----------


## Kinky

@eggman689: You have to actually spec into Harvest Life for the profile to use it, otherwise it won't use it and default to Hellfire. If you're going to be doing AoE at any point during an encounter or a dungeon, you should choose the Harvest Life talent!

@Rubim: Yeah.. :P The problem with the function that you pasted is that, on any non-english client, you'll be screwed because you have to translate the names and create different functions depending on what localization the end-user have. The function I created does this internally through the WoW client, checking Unit ID's against the table rather than names. It's more reliable and faster.  :Smile:  I'm going to be adding more content to the SpecialTarget function as time progresses, to support Vanilla dungeons, TBC Normal/Heroic Dungeons and WoTLK Normal/Heroic Dungeons.

----------


## eggman689

Yes but the profile also stalls if you don't have the dark regeneration talent. I know I can remove it it's just a heads up.

----------


## tozededao

Any way to add another Holy Paladin profile that spams Eternal Flame on raid, spam crusader strike to build Holy Power/Holy Shock/Holy Radiance and dont use Light of Dawn at all?
Basically you would use Eternal Flame on people who dont have it and are below 85% or something, this combined with 4 pc set PVP is incredibely overpowered as you can see on world of logs.

----------


## tozededao

I'm trying this for Eternal Flame yet it is not doing anything



```
 if PQR_SpellAvailable(114163) then
	for i=1, #members do
		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP < 90 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## jamesbay

Are all your rotation for PvE or are there any of them intended for PvP?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## tozededao

> I'm trying this for Eternal Flame yet it is not doing anything
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  if PQR_SpellAvailable(114163) then
> 	for i=1, #members do
> 		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
> 		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
> ...



Fixed : 

Eternal Flame with Custom as target



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
	for i=1, #members do
		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP < 90 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## swijaya

have anyone using this profile for raiding warrior fury?

----------


## tatakau

pvp arms dont work or is it my problem?

updated via txt

----------


## lockslash

SVN Error:

404. That’s an error.

The requested URL /p/bubba-pqr-profiles/source/browse/trunk was not found on this server. That’s all we know.

----------


## crystal_tech

svn is being updated it will be back up!

----------


## geroth22

Any eta when it'll be up again? I want to try out your affliction profile.  :Cool:

----------


## freaki

any ETA on the svn being updated crystal?

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Still down. Oh well.

----------


## Kinky

It's coming back soon! We're currently in a process of switching from Google Code to Assembla because of many reasons.  :Smile:  It's coming back today!

----------


## expunge

> It's coming back soon! We're currently in a process of switching from Google Code to Assembla because of many reasons.  It's coming back today!


If you need some help to defer the cost of that, let me know  :Wink:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> pvp arms dont work or is it my problem?
> 
> updated via txt


Looks to me as if you're in the wrong spec there, or using a really old profile.

----------


## ace99ro

trying to make a little update to the nova holy pala profile , basicly im trying to make Light's Hammer cast the same way as DnD on blood dk profile , but for some reason its not working



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(114158)
 and IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114158))
	if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end  
	return true 
end
```

----------


## Gabbz

i tested to DL from the new site but the profile maps was empty  :Frown:

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Yep they're moving to a new server. They'll be back soon.

----------


## Ralphiuss

This question is probably better asked here. 

What am I doing wrong here? 



```

Eternal Flameif Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].check then    if members[1].HP < Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth         and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) <= 3             and PQR_SpellAvailable(114163) then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)       elseif members[1].HP >= Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth             and UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163) == nil  then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)     endend 


```

----------


## Kinky

@Ralphiuss: I think you have to set PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit and then set the Spell Target to "Custom"

----------


## Ralphiuss

> @Ralphiuss: I think you have to set PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit and then set the Spell Target to "Custom"


Thanks mentally! i'll try it out when I get home! 

OH! Check your PMs again!!

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

I miss the SVN. When is it coming back?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I miss the SVN. When is it coming back?


If you read the last page you'll see they changed svn, check back!  :Smile:

----------


## tozededao

Since Eternal Flame spam build has been somewhat useful heres my code for it.

You gotta create an ability with this code :




```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
	for i=1, #members do
		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP < 90 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		end
	end
end
```

----------


## xetti

Hello and Excuse my bad English,

i use the PQR with the nova Profile and i have a questen i want to use the Zen Sphere in the profile can anyone give me a How to do this? ^^

I have modify the profile for me it makes more dmg but in can´t make the skill in the rota =(.

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty - A few updates as to why I've not been so active the past few days. :P I'm getting ready for an exam next week so I've just spent the past two days trying to catch up and refresh on my subjects. Furthermore my poor baby got a hernia so I've had to spend some extra time together with him after seeing the doctors.

My Fire Mage profile is pretty much done.. I still have some timing issues with Combustion, as in, it's disregarding my checks regardless of the coding hierarchy, which has gotten me pretty annoyed. For now, it has a few different profiles:
- Single-Target (Auto-PoM): This will basically cast Alter Time and Presence of Mind for you, in the best possible way and scenario.
- Single-Target (Auto-PoM - High Crit): Same as above, this profile will use Alter Time and Presence of Mind for you in the best possible way and scenario. This is designed for people with high crit levels (25-27%+) and should yield more DPS than the normal *profile*.
- Single-Target (Manual): This profile will not automatically use Alter Time for you. If Presence of Mind is your selected Tier 1 talent, it will automagically use this for you.
- Single-Target (Maual - High Crit): Again as above, slightly modified for people with high crit values. If Presence of Mind talent is your selected Tier 1 talent, it will automagically use this for you.

All the profiles comes with a *Hold Cooldown* trigger, and a AoE hold trigger. (Press and hold to AoE on mouseover location.) Personally, with very crap gear (iLvl 453, 14.3% hit, 18% crit/mastery) against a Heroic Training Dummy, have managed to generate a sustainable 67k DPS without much effort. Again this is RNG based and I missed around 5% of my spells, so it solely depends on the person currently using it and his/her gear. Reforging to reach the hit cap, I managed to pull 150k something DPS on Heroic Elegon. (Will update this post with an image afterwards.)

Furthermore, I slightly updated Shadow Priests as I noticed there were an issue with Mind Spike not casting while running, (beats me why I did that.) and mindlessly spamming Shadow Word: Pain, which it shouldn't do. The Shadow Priest update should be coming later today as well, properly casting Mind Spike while moving as well as Shadow Word: Pain when you have above 75% Mana and no Mind Spike procs.

As always guys, don't forget that we've changed our SVN host from Google Code to Assembla. You can find our new home here, Team Nova @ Assembla.com

@xetti: I thought Zen Sphere already were in the rotation. That's pretty strange.


```
if IsPlayerSpell(124081) then
	if UnitBuffID("player",124081,"PLAYER")
		and IsRightControlKeyDown()
		and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus()
	then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(124081),"player") return true end

	if UnitExists("target")
		and PQR_SpellAvailable(124081)
		and not UnitBuffID("player",124081,"PLAYER")
	then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(124081),"player") return true end
end
```

This will cast Zen Sphere on yourself if you don't have the buff already and if you press Right Control it will detonate the buff on you if you have an active Zen Sphere on you right now. I assume this is what you were looking for?

----------


## xetti

Yes thats it =) works fine thank you :Wink:

----------


## Gabbz

I cant find any profiles for mages ?
Are the up or im missing something ?

----------


## crystal_tech

not up gabbz, we all have been busy

----------


## Hoblerhans

ah thx for the zen sphere code...tried it for myself an faild hard^^...I am absolutely not a coding guy^^

----------


## xetti

I too but littel Bit modify can i do in this profile it make on item lvl 470 with 463 2x 1 h weapons and haste mastery without cd's and buffs round about 65k now ..... ;-P 

Edit: on a Heroic Training Dummy

----------


## chaos17

I can't update profiles with SVN, I am getting errors.
Did you change the url ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I can't update profiles with SVN, I am getting errors.
> Did you change the url ?


Yes they changed svn, new one is here:
https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/

----------


## bbenhell4

Mistweaver currently doesnt cast 'Renewing Mist' at all, which is kinda screwing up the whole healing rotation for other abilities - I've looked through the code myself but cant see a problem. I know its only a rough / beta profile but thought i'd post feedback here - tyvm for all your efforts  :Big Grin:

----------


## tozededao

Where can I add healing blacklist? sometimes it tries to heal people who are MC or people with a debuff that cant be healed and I would like to blacklist those debuffs.

----------


## Bendecks

I am running the Aff lock rotation, latest update from https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and I cant seem to get Soul Swap working. HOld control and mouseover target doesnt work for me  :Frown:

----------


## Ralphiuss

Can team nova lend more help?



```

if UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163) == nil andmembers[1].HP >= Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth         and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then                      PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget)     return trueend 


```

Still need more help with this code...Sometimes I sit there at cap of holy power, but when I click a frame it'll cast. Am I stuck like this? Or is there a better targeting system?

----------


## Ralphiuss

@tozededao:

I believe this is what you're talking about. These are the changes I made to the nova data file. 


```

function CanHeal(t)  if UnitInRange(t)    and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)    and not UnitIsCharmed(t)    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)    and UnitIsConnected(t)   and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb   and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb   and UnitDebuffID(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life   and UnitDebuffID(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field  then return true  else return false end end 


```

----------


## tozededao

> @tozededao:
> 
> I believe this is what you're talking about. These are the changes I made to the nova data file. 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> function CanHeal(t)  if UnitInRange(t)    and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)    and not UnitIsCharmed(t)    and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)    and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)    and UnitIsConnected(t)   and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb   and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb   and UnitDebuffID(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life   and UnitDebuffID(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field  then return true  else return false end end 
> 
> ...


Yup, silly me not finding it, didn't look with that much of attention, thanks!

----------


## tozededao

> Yup, silly me not finding it, didn't look with that much of attention, thanks!



Here's my contribution of some id's:

and UnitDebuffID(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field1
and UnitDebuffID(t,123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field2
and UnitDebuffID(t,128325) == nil -- Dissonance Field3
and UnitDebuffID(t,123255) == nil -- Dissonance Field4
and UnitDebuffID(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life1
and UnitDebuffID(t,122784) == nil -- Reshape Life2	
and UnitDebuffID(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth

----------


## chaos17

> Yes they changed svn, new one is here:
> https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/


Thank you very much.

----------


## tozededao

> Can team nova lend more help?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> if UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 114163) == nil and
members[1].HP >= Nova_Spell[PQ_WordofGlory].targetHealth
         and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 or UnitBuffID("player", 90174) then
                      PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), PQR_CustomTarget) 
    return true
end 
> 
> 
> ...


The code you have is wrong by seing members[1].hp you are just checking the first player I assume, you need to use something like this:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
	for i=1, #members do
		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP < 98 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		end
	end
end
```

This is my eternal flame spell, even if I check for 85673 which is word of glory the bot will cast eternal flame dont worry, and even if theres nothing on that code that checks if you have Divine Purpose up I'm pretty sure that "select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3" also has a check for divine purpose so you dont need to add it.

----------


## Ralphiuss

> The code you have is wrong by seing members[1].hp you are just checking the first player I assume, you need to use something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
> 	for i=1, #members do
> 		if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
> 		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
> ...



I'll try it out today and report back! Thank you!

----------


## chaos17

Demonology profile doesn't work for me anymore.
I just updated PQR.
I tried to delete and copy paste files but stilld doesn't work.
Playing with english client on a lvl 84 character.

----------


## nvode

> I am running the Aff lock rotation, latest update from https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and I cant seem to get Soul Swap working. HOld control and mouseover target doesnt work for me


Does anybody have a link to the latest warlock profiles? I have not been able to get any of the SVNs to work they are all throwing error 500.

Thanks!

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Demonology profile doesn't work for me anymore.
> I just updated PQR.
> I tried to delete and copy paste files but stilld doesn't work.
> Playing with english client on a lvl 84 character.


Did you update it through the svn-link I gave you? Because I used it yesterday just fine.

----------


## nvode

> Did you update it through the svn-link I gave you? Because I used it yesterday just fine.


Nevermind.. link is working now, might of just been a server hiccup. Thanks!

----------


## bbenhell4

Does the new svn not support updating through PQR ? I copy and paste the link into the 'Update from URL' box but get a 'URL [email protected] error message.
Just been doing them manually at the moment but its a bit of a pita  :Frown:

----------


## tozededao

Lately I've been trying to tweak Holy Paladin and bringing it into the next level, therefore I need some feedback from Nova Team:

I'm trying to make it smarter, sometimes all the raid is at 40%, theres 1 guy at 30% and it decides to cast a single heal on them instead of continuing to AoE, therefore I was thinking to implement something like this:



```
if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check then
	if members[1].HP < 90
	 and Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].manaCost < select(4, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) 
	 and PQR_SpellAvailable(635)
	 and AverageHealth(40)>90 then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end
end
```

I've found that there is an AverageHealth function which receives the range you want to check 40 is the normal range of spells and I assume it returns percentage and not the actual value.

Would this work?


Also I've been working on Eternal Flame spam rotation which is considerably superior for AoE healing.

This is the code I have so far:




> if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
> for i=1, #members do
> if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
> and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
> and members[i].HP < 98 then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
> return true 
> end
> ...


But I'm trying to improve it aswell, for these scenarious when HolyPower capped(or Divine Purpose proc less than 3 seconds):

1 - Theres a few people who are under 80% but they still have Eternal Flame HoT on them and the rest of the raid is full hp, so lets heal use Eternal Flame on them again even if they have HoT ending in less then 5 seconds.

2 - Theres a few people who are under 80% but they still have Eternal Flame HoT on them and the rest of the raid is full hp, so lets heal use Eternal Flame on them again even if they have HoT.

3 - Everyone is full hp so lets just start rolling eternal flame on random people, priority on tank if he doesnt have it already or it is ending in less than 5 seconds.

This is what I've came up with but it isnt working



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
	for i=1, #members do
		if(not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		 and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP < 98)then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		end 	
		else if select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 3 
		 and members[i].HP <= 80 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		end 	
		else if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 114163)
		and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 5 
		 and members[i].HP <= 100 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[i].Unit)
		 	return true
		
		end
	end
end
```

I also wanted to add Use trinket support, those who award spirit, does anyone have any idea how to? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Does the new svn not support updating through PQR ? I copy and paste the link into the 'Update from URL' box but get a 'URL [email protected] error message.
> Just been doing them manually at the moment but its a bit of a pita


Just do as I do, svn-update and copy paste the files into the correct folders ^^

----------


## Arria88

Edit: Fixed

----------


## Wonderworm

With the Resto Druid profile I noticed when doing 25 man especially on Terrace that the FPS drop way down. If I pause the profile my FPS jump back up and then when I resume they drop real low. I know other profiles for various classes had issues with checking player distance and was wondering if this was the cause?

----------


## Bendecks

> I am running the Aff lock rotation, latest update from https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ and I cant seem to get Soul Swap working. HOld control and mouseover target doesnt work for me


Still an issue for me, any help is appreciated  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xetti

Hello i have a problem i use the new windwalker profile but it use to much blackout kick and dont use rsk on cd the same problem with fof can anyone help me pls ?

Edit: and now i have a high energie problem energie reg is 11 per/s

----------


## Cahonez

Hey Hey! 

I was having an issue with downloading your profiles Team Nova. An error was popping up saying the files didn't exist when I entered the address via SVN that I found on your main page.

After a while of searching I came across this address https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/. I dragged the files over to the correct places in the PQR folders etc.

I'm looking to use the resto druid profile for pve and I was faced with this error spamming me once I turned on the Master Resto profile, along with all the other resto profiles I could find from that address. 

Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:471: attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)
Time: 11/24/12 13:31:29
Count: 164
Stack: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:471: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)"

Have I missed something? An outdated version perhaps?

Sorry ^^ I'm new to SVN and the Nova profiles.

*I've seen posts claiming Bubba plays resto druid as a main now, so I was quite excited to see what he has come up with for the class.

----------


## Chinaboy

Can someone show me how to update with the svn link? New to this, i used to update everything with pqr now it don't work.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

The affliction profile just keeps refreshing haunt when it's not even halfway done.

----------


## piratepetey

> Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:471: attempt to call global 'Nova_Mod' (a nil value)
> Time: 11/24/12 13:31:29
> Count: 164
> Stack: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:471: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: (*temporary) = nil
> ...


Did you also download the data file from the SVN? You'll need that in order for the rotation to work.

----------


## crystal_tech

sorting out issues with the move please hang tight

----------


## Genocyber

Cant download from snv  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Cant download from snv


Do you use their new svn from Assembla?

https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/

----------


## bu_ba_911

My monk should be 90 tomorrow everyone  :Smile:  with black Friday out of the way I will still have a busy schedule, but it won't be as hectic...

So that means a completion to my moonkin profile, and a rewrite of mistweaver profile  :Smile:  and I know at least person also close to.finishing a mistweaver profile XD

So with the new svn almost up and running perfectly and more time to code... hopefully I can appease some of you who are getting agitated at me ;-)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## blacknightlll

Your alive! And yay on mist weaver been holding back on lvling mine to all the way cuz there hasn't been an update yet

----------


## g1teglover

Resto druid profile works without issue in 10 mans, had me pulling close to 70k hps on some fights. Mana usage seemed to be a tad high, while swiftmend usage wasn't nearly as high as before. Still possibly one of the best resto druid profiles that I've used so far.

Only big question i've got is how do I change the keys for stopping the rotation, lifebloom target, etc. I've found the entry in the Nova_Data.lua file, but because of the way the modifier's seem to add (according to the function), i'm unsure if changing the rotation stop key from left shift to right shift will screw up the profile.

----------


## jackus

Hey Bu_Ba_911 http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk seems to be down :/

----------


## Ninjaderp

Jackus, you're supposed to use their svn they setup @ Assembla, I think it should be linked several times in this thread on these last pages.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Resto druid profile works without issue in 10 mans, had me pulling close to 70k hps on some fights. Mana usage seemed to be a tad high, while swiftmend usage wasn't nearly as high as before. Still possibly one of the best resto druid profiles that I've used so far.
> 
> Only big question i've got is how do I change the keys for stopping the rotation, lifebloom target, etc. I've found the entry in the Nova_Data.lua file, but because of the way the modifier's seem to add (according to the function), i'm unsure if changing the rotation stop key from left shift to right shift will screw up the profile.


as long as you verify that no two Nova_Mod equals the same number, you should be fine... and the Nova_Mod works like hex logic...... 1 (left shift) + 2 (left control) = 3.... so Nova_Mod() == 3 means you need both left shift and left control down to trigger it ^_^




> Hey Bu_Ba_911 http://bubba-pqr-profiles.googlecode.com/svn/trunk seems to be down :/


we're moving to assembla XD link is above i believe (or one page back)

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey any chance you'll be updating your hpally?

----------


## chaos17

Just a suggestion for hpally, don't make it heal pet please.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Resto druid profile works without issue in 10 mans, had me pulling close to 70k hps on some fights. Mana usage seemed to be a tad high, while swiftmend usage wasn't nearly as high as before. Still possibly one of the best resto druid profiles that I've used so far.
> 
> Only big question i've got is how do I change the keys for stopping the rotation, lifebloom target, etc. I've found the entry in the Nova_Data.lua file, but because of the way the modifier's seem to add (according to the function), i'm unsure if changing the rotation stop key from left shift to right shift will screw up the profile.





> Just a suggestion for hpally, don't make it heal pet please.


in an update ill make it toggle-able i personally love being able to heal say a hunters pet..... if you don't, their dps drops A LOT

----------


## Enragerx

I give you +rep for your DK blood rotations as well as your hunter BM rotations, I did however notice when you physically target anything it causes sever lag and fps drop, I think it has something to do with the coding in Functions..

----------


## g1teglover

> as long as you verify that no two Nova_Mod equals the same number, you should be fine... and the Nova_Mod works like hex logic...... 1 (left shift) + 2 (left control) = 3.... so Nova_Mod() == 3 means you need both left shift and left control down to trigger it ^_^


That's exactly what I was looking for. Now I can finally get Tranq and Incarnation put in without having to worry about breaking something else in the profile.

----------


## Vinshom

Is it me or Arms warrior pvp profile is not complete?

----------


## schadis

i am waiting so hard on mentally´s fire mage profile her post sounded great

----------


## kclux

> i am waiting so hard on mentally´s fire mage profile her post sounded great


Yeah to bad she went MIA, hope she is only having a long turkey weekend and there are no problems with her kids hernia.

----------


## kclux

I have a question about the resto druid profile. On Amber-Shaper Un'sok there is a debuff called Parasitic Growth and the person with it should not be healed unless it is absolutely needed. I could add a condition to every heal used to check if that debuff exists and check the current health to heal only if the person with the debuff is say below 20% but is there a easier way to do it for all abilities?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> Lately I've been trying to tweak Holy Paladin and bringing it into the next level, therefore I need some feedback from Nova Team:
> 
> I'm trying to make it smarter, sometimes all the raid is at 40%, theres 1 guy at 30% and it decides to cast a single heal on them instead of continuing to AoE, therefore I was thinking to implement something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if Nova_Spell[PQ_HolyLight].check then
> 	if members[1].HP < 90
> ...



I suggest using three different spells to handle the healing with EF. the "elseif" doesn't seem to be working too well IMO.

Also i'm a little torn here...It only needs 1 HP to get the hot rolling. HP doesn't affect the amount of healing hot does. HP only affects how big the initial heal is. 

I know that the PVP bonus grants 1 hp per 3 used. I've read a lot to use 1 HP to get the hot rolling on the raid..

Soo do we code EF to be used with 1 HP? or 3 HP?

----------


## boxo

hey, sorry for all the spam, but everytime Bu_ba appears to be active, I try to get an answer.

Right now, your resto druid profile is mostly great. HOWEVER, does not work with the incarnation talent. When I activate tree of life, in debug, it spams

<pqr debug> -- init -- (Nova[resto]) returned true. Executing ability.

and does not cast at all. Do you not use incarnation? is there something that i'm missing? please help!

----------


## endersblade

EDIT: Nevermind, a computer restart fixed the issue. Still loving your Blood DK profiles, they're the best!

----------


## g1teglover

> hey, sorry for all the spam, but everytime Bu_ba appears to be active, I try to get an answer.
> 
> Right now, your resto druid profile is mostly great. HOWEVER, does not work with the incarnation talent. When I activate tree of life, in debug, it spams
> 
> <pqr debug> -- init -- (Nova[resto]) returned true. Executing ability.
> 
> and does not cast at all. Do you not use incarnation? is there something that i'm missing? please help!


I use the Incarnation talent (no other talent matches up to the efficency in raids), and have yet to have it spam those messages during. 

Only major issue with Incarnation and the Profile i've noticed is that while Incarnation is active, it will only cast Lifebloom, no other spells are cast during this time (unless the health is dipping low). It tends to also ignore the Omen of Clarity procs (very noticable in Incarnation).

----------


## crystal_tech

buba when did you hit purple!

----------


## schadis

@mentally will your fire mage profile include current changes for mage?(5.1 combustion change?)

----------


## Gabbz

> @mentally will your fire mage profile include current changes for mage?(5.1 combustion change?)


There is no really change for combustion. It will just not include pyroblast dot in damage. But Combustion shouldnt be based on pyroblast dot before 5.1 anyway

----------


## Dozza

5.1 coming .. windwalker gonna be updated for it?

----------


## nilrem2004

> There is no really change for combustion. It will just not include pyroblast dot in damage. But Combustion shouldnt be based on pyroblast dot before 5.1 anyway


Yes but I'm sure there is a check if Pyroblast dot is present on the mob before casting Combustion since casting it without pyro dot present is a dps loss  :Big Grin:  (ofc prior to 5.1)  :Big Grin:

----------


## symrac

There is a problem with the SM-PaladinHoly-PVE after some time the game freezes spells and need to restart the game. How can I fix that?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> There is a problem with the SM-PaladinHoly-PVE after some time the game freezes spells and need to restart the game. How can I fix that?


Why are you asking for help with Sheepmoons profiles in Team Nova's thread when they have their own profile for holy paladin to use?  :Smile:

----------


## tozededao

> I suggest using three different spells to handle the healing with EF. the "elseif" doesn't seem to be working too well IMO.
> 
> *Also i'm a little torn here...It only needs 1 HP to get the hot rolling. HP doesn't affect the amount of healing hot does. HP only affects how big the initial heal is.* 
> 
> I know that the PVP bonus grants 1 hp per 3 used. I've read a lot to use 1 HP to get the hot rolling on the raid..
> 
> Soo do we code EF to be used with 1 HP? or 3 HP?


Holy Power effects the hot component.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> buba when did you hit purple!


didn't know i had haha....

im working on trying to create a much more effective spell cancellation ability for Monks specifically... was sad to see a couple nerfs to Monk healing (tho i expected it), however with Soothing Mist now slightly less RNG.... it should be more balanced (might actually move away from Chi Brew)  :Stick Out Tongue: 

namely because of how the channel works.... my old methods were clunky and inefficient XD

CT, get on yahoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey, sorry for all the spam, but everytime Bu_ba appears to be active, I try to get an answer.
> 
> Right now, your resto druid profile is mostly great. HOWEVER, does not work with the incarnation talent. When I activate tree of life, in debug, it spams
> 
> <pqr debug> -- init -- (Nova[resto]) returned true. Executing ability.
> 
> and does not cast at all. Do you not use incarnation? is there something that i'm missing? please help!


i ahve looked into this issue about 5 times now.... and i can't find the issue.... i DO use incarnation and it works beautifully....

Lifeblooms up everyone (keeping priority LB target a priority) and Regrowth's on Clearcast




> I use the Incarnation talent (no other talent matches up to the efficency in raids), and have yet to have it spam those messages during. 
> 
> Only major issue with Incarnation and the Profile i've noticed is that while Incarnation is active, it will only cast Lifebloom, no other spells are cast during this time (unless the health is dipping low). It tends to also ignore the Omen of Clarity procs (very noticable in Incarnation).


it will only LB and Regrowth for the most part during Incarnation at this point..... i had gotten it to a point where i liked it.... but knew i still had a little ways to go to get it casting properly.... if i added to many spells in front of LB, it wouldn't keep the stacks up :-/

----------


## lantus

> didn't know i had haha....
> 
> im working on trying to create a much more effective spell cancellation ability for Monks specifically... was sad to see a couple nerfs to Monk healing (tho i expected it), however with Soothing Mist now slightly less RNG.... it should be more balanced (might actually move away from Chi Brew) 
> 
> namely because of how the channel works.... my old methods were clunky and inefficient XD
> 
> CT, get on yahoo


Yay Mistweaver  :Smile:  Looking forward to it! Can't wait!

----------


## sgdevoid

Links in the OP and in your signature (buba) do not work. :\

----------


## MastaRage

> Links in the OP and in your signature (buba) do not work. :\


https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...bversion/nodes

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

From PQR: http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-pr...a_Profiles.txt worked for me

----------


## blaythe

> From PQR: http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-pr...a_Profiles.txt worked for me



Ty ty for this

----------


## blaythe

> From PQR: http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-pr...a_Profiles.txt worked for me



Ty ty for this

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey buba any plans on hpally? Or the new pvp 4 piece healing style now? Or just working on monks

----------


## Rezlol

Is https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...a_Profiles.txt working on PQR for anyone else? I keep getting Invalid URL

----------


## bu_ba_911

make sure you are using the whole link



```
http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-project/subversion/node/blob/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt
```

----------


## Rezlol

> make sure you are using the whole link
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.assembla.com/code/nova-project/subversion/node/blob/trunk/Data/Nova_Profiles.txt
> ```


Cool that worked  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dozza

any windwalker update soon?

----------


## aylak

what I need to change so here is Tiger palm 1x stackt instead 3x for 3 stacks ?

if PQR_SpellAvailable(100787)
and PQ_ValidUnit
and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo("player")) >= 2
and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(100787), PQ_ValidUnit) == 1
and members[1].HP >= 35 then
if UnitBuffID("player", 118674) then
if select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 118674)) < 5 then
PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_ValidUnit
return true
elseif select(7, UnitBuffID("player", 118674)) - GetTime() < 2 then
PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_ValidUnit
return true
end
else
PQR_CustomTarget = PQ_ValidUnit
return true
end
end

----------


## Dozza

ye tiger palm 1x and we got ascension now, 15% more energy regen .. but im not sure if changes the rota that hard (fists of fury)

----------


## Kinky

There we go! I am done with my exam and am resuming operations as regular. :P It's been pretty hectic between reading up for my exam and taking care of my poor baby at the same time, my priorities had to go elsewhere.

A lot of changes are currently planned for both Shadow and Fire Mage, and most of them should come today/tomorrow, however, since so many of you have shown interest and asked about the Fire Mage profile, here you go!

*Team Nova - Fire Mage v1.0*
Mentally's [Nova] Fire Mage v1.0

I managed to consolidate a lot of things, such as the high crit vs. low crit profiles and AoE profile. There are now 2 profiles. An automatic and a non-automatic profile. The automatic profile will automatically cast Presence of Mind, Combustion, Mirror Images and Alter Time for you, while the other profile will not.
Keep in mind that this is an initial import of my profile and a lot of other things are coming rapidly like supportive and defensive ability usage. (Mana gem, shield, etc.)

Here's what it currently does not support:
- Ice Floes
- Temporal Shield / Ice Barrier
- Level 45 Talents
- Level 60 Talents
- Level 90 Talents

There are many reasons for this; I've focused on getting the DPS just right, as well as making sure that the timing of all spells line up so you don't suffer any DPS loss due to downtime or using the wrong spell at the wrong time, or vise versa. (Right spell at the wrong time.)
The biggest mistake I see Fire Mages do is going for 100% uptime on Invocation. This is in fact a DPS loss, and you should try and learn the encounters as to when it's best used. (When you can stand still for most of the 40s long duration!).

Theoretically, Invocation and Rune of Power are the best possible Level 90 talents you can pick. 

When new updates come, you can update the Fire Mage profile directly through the PQR Rotation Manager, or you can simply checkout our SVN repository!

Our/my profiles will *always* stay free.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

Hoping for some decent feedback for the Fire Mage as I've currently managed to get a few top 10 parses on a few fights. =)

Edit: Yes it supports 5.1!

----------


## Razzaxius

WTB a Windwalker update from Team Nova!

----------


## Apocalypse59

Sorry, this is me being lazy but currently are there any raiding quality healing profiles floating around?

----------


## chaos17

Discipline priest profile, need some tunning, it doesn't heal well.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Me and Crystal Tech work a lot and Mentally has her schooling and baby  :Smile:  we all want to keep everything updated and perfect, but we do have other priorities that come first. If there's specific things broken, please list the issue and what it should be doing. My current priority is finishing mistweaver for everyone (I'm completely rewriting it) so please stop pestering or asking us to fix other peoples profiles  :Stick Out Tongue:  we will get there when me have time  :Smile: 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

^--- What he said. Oh! Congrats on Elite, Bubba.  :Smile:  Dunno how you got it so fast, haha.
Fire Mage is complete, after some extensive testing in Heart of Fear and Terrace of Endless Springs, just fixing up a design error with the Demonology Profile and adding some more utility to the Shadow Priest profile before I release them.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kvlt

Are these PVP?

----------


## Apocalypse59

I'm leveling my Fire Mage atm Mentally, looking forward to trying it out.

----------


## joemama583

I found a pretty easy fix for the Windwalker profile that many are asking for. 
Open PQR, 
attached it to your WW monk,
click "Ability Editor", 
Choose Class: Monk, Profile: Nova [Windwalker], 
Scroll down the list of abilities and click Tiger Palm,
Look for the part that says: 
--Tiger Power Check
if not UnitBuffID("player", 125359) then
return true
elseif UnitBuffID("player", 125359) then
if tpstack ~= 3 or tptime - GetTime() <= 5 then
return true
And remove the part that says, "tpstack ~= 3", so it says, "if tptime - GetTime() <= 5 then",
Save it and you are done.

----------


## imdasandman

hey bubba the .txt link in your sig is your old svn... i had to come here and find the new one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bubba the .txt link in your sig is your old svn... i had to come here and find the new one


lol when i get around to it ill fix it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

got the basic coding of the healing done..... it's smooth XD

the most important part that i still have yet to code is the stop casting portion >.> this will stop the Soothing Mist channel when you current channel gets so many percentages above the now lowest members.... or gets above 95% health  :Smile: 

wish me luck.... after i get that done healing will be done XD

----------


## jackson27

Kick, you profiles are great (although I hate the separate profile bind for aoe versions ect). Looking forward to an MM update, considering its going to scale better than BM, and its already up there, neck and neck with it in regards to sims.

----------


## Vinshom

I got it working thnx

----------


## kclux

@Mentally, thx for the fire profile. Tried it in LFR and on the Target Dummy. I cannot get Alter Time to work in neither and while the rotation seems to work flawless on the Dummy I had it several times in the raid that the rotation stopped and then continued after a few seconds. I could not figure out what made it stop  :Frown: 

Oh and when you are AOE'ing you better don't hold control since it recasts Blizzard every 1-2 seconds then which is quite a mana burner  :Smile:

----------


## Thiraas

I just wanted to Download your Profiles but it tells me I have no permisson to enter the site

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I just wanted to Download your Profiles but it tells me I have no permisson to enter the site


You have to download them through the svn, you do know how to setup a svn right?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

@Apocalypse59: More stuff is coming! Glad you've looked forward to it. 

@kclux: Oh, I thought I removed the cancel channel portion of it. :x I'll get that fixed right away. If you look into Alter Time, you can see that I apologized for messing up the coding I did for Alter Time when you don't have Presence of Mind, working on rewriting Alter Time and adding in a few other abilities to the Fire Mage profile that should provide a better QOL and defensive capabilities feel than the current one. =)

@Thiraas: That's quite strange. What are you trying to download?

Also, any feedback from the Fire Mage profile would be really appreciated!

----------


## Gabbz

Combustion is whats makes or breaks a fire mages dps.
You need to handle the ignite bank. Basically what that means are that you have roughly a 4 sec window when you stacking pyroblast! so ignite gets high.
With Alter time its easy.
Use AT when you have Pyroblast Procc and then when you casted all pyroblast proccs use AT to gain them again, and cast combustion max 4 secs after first pyroblast, But not if pyroblast procc is up.

The second combustion wich occur during Alter time CD is to wait for pyroblast crit and then cast combustion max 4 secs after that.
If you just go for a ignitedamage threshold then you might loose out on them 3-4 chained pyroblast crits..

----------


## hybredmoon

I am loving the fire mage profile, ran it through a couple heroic dungeons this morning and it is owning, even in my crap heroic blue gear. Only thing is the blizzard recasting constantly if you hold down ctrl which has already been mentioned. 

Also this is just my two cents but having the CD toggle bound to alt is a bit annoying, as I wind up switching them off or on when I don't meant to when I hit alt+x to toggle the profile. A 'pause rotation' button would be really nice to have as well so I can evocate without switching off the profile, which winds up turning off the CD's which stay off when I turn the profile back on. My suggestion would be alt-pause ctrl-CD toggle shift-AOE. 

Of course if any of this exists and I just overlooked it feel free to ignore my stupidity, I've had about half an hour playing with it and I was so happy to see it I didn't really look at it like I should have before I started using it. Looking forward to testing it out some more this afternoon after work.

----------


## kclux

Thumbs up for what Gabbz posted, he is totally right with that.

And yeah I also agree having the cooldown toggle on the left alt key is bad, I usually change it so I pause the rotation with left alt.

----------


## vorn10

> hey bubba the .txt link in your sig is your old svn... i had to come here and find the new one


Hello, where did u found new link?

I get this error when iam trying to open first link on first page



> 403. That’s an error.
> 
> Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/bubba-pqr-profiles/downloads/list from this server. That’s all we know.


Ok found :P
Ops edit ur first page and sigs ;p

EDIT
BM got error on downloading

----------


## Kinky

@Gabbz: Yeah, that's what I was working on, getting a proper ignite bank set for the pyro/pom/at sequence. I think I found a solution for it though.
@hybredmoon: Yeah, I know about Blizzard doing that, was an error on my part as I thought I had saved it to not interrupt channeling. Indeed, some of those changes are coming with the new update. I was actually thinking of putting evocation on a toggle as well. =) Thanks for the feedback though, you as well @kclux!

----------


## Gabbz

> Also this is just my two cents but having the CD toggle bound to alt is a bit annoying, as I wind up switching them off or on when I don't meant to when I hit alt+x to toggle the profile. A 'pause rotation' button would be really nice to have as well so I can evocate without switching off the profile, which winds up turning off the CD's which stay off when I turn the profile back on. My suggestion would be alt-pause ctrl-CD toggle shift-AOE.


i changed the start to just use "r" so i have all the alt/shift/ctrl to use in pqr cause you cant use ordinary keys.
Cause tbh the profile needs to toggle, burst, AoE, evocation and maybe even more and you will just have 3 toggle keys to the left, or else you need to use right alt etc and that ****s things up.

I also use mousebutton 4 & 5 to toggle but maybe not all have them.

----------


## hybredmoon

> i changed the start to just use "r" so i have all the alt/shift/ctrl to use in pqr cause you cant use ordinary keys.
> Cause tbh the profile needs to toggle, burst, AoE, evocation and maybe even more and you will just have 3 toggle keys to the left, or else you need to use right alt etc and that ****s things up.
> 
> I also use mousebutton 4 & 5 to toggle but maybe not all have them.


I'm not quite sure how to alter the start key, I'm so afraid of messing something up I normally leave it alone. I also dont have mouse button 4 or 5 but I do have macro keys on my keyboard that I can map those functions to.

----------


## madturk

wow i just tried fire mage, nice job  :Smile:  Anyway you can add trinkets to the rotation?
Thank you for work.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Basic Mistweaver healing is done and successfully healing Heroic Dungeons in 453 ilevel gear  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> wow i just tried fire mage, nice job  Anyway you can add trinkets to the rotation?
> Thank you for work.


You can just add /use 13 (or 14) to the ability you want the trinket to be used with if you open an ability in ability-editor.

----------


## madturk

> You can just add /use 13 (or 14) to the ability you want the trinket to be used with if you open an ability in ability-editor.


I wish i knew how to do it step by step  :Smile: 

NM i got it, I had to put /use 13 in actions tab thingy.  :Smile:  now it works

Thanks

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Using the druid resto profile, and it is simply awesome for raid heals, but it doesn't seem to dispel. Is this intended?

----------


## fish221171

Guys,

On your homepage you have priest coming soon : https://www.assembla.com/spaces/nova...ct/wiki/Priest

Do you know when this will be ready for testing?

Many Thanks

----------


## bbenhell4

> Basic Mistweaver healing is done and successfully healing Heroic Dungeons in 453 ilevel gear


Awesome news, when can we expect a release ?

Ty so much for all the hard work on all the profiles btw.

----------


## g1teglover

> Using the druid resto profile, and it is simply awesome for raid heals, but it doesn't seem to dispel. Is this intended?


Just noticed this myself while doing Terrace of Endless Summers. Luckily was fast enough to notice it so that my raid leader didn't see the dispels getting missed.

Also noticed that the profile will get stuck on the Amber Shaper fight if the Mutated Construct's health drops below 50%. During the player's time as the construct, the profile seems to spam healing touch (attempting to heal the player who is the monstrosity) until OOM (will see what happens when using a custom table, was only using the normal table).

----------


## vorn10

> Just noticed this myself while doing Terrace of Endless Summers. Luckily was fast enough to notice it so that my raid leader didn't see the dispels getting missed.
> 
> Also noticed that the profile will get stuck on the Amber Shaper fight if the Mutated Construct's health drops below 50%. During the player's time as the construct, the profile seems to spam healing touch (attempting to heal the player who is the monstrosity) until OOM (will see what happens when using a custom table, was only using the normal table).


OK so, go to ability editor -> lua file editor and find these lines:


```
function CanHeal(t)
	if UnitInRange(t) 
		and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
		and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
		and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
		and UnitIsConnected(t)
		and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
		and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
		then return true else return false end 
end
```

Under line with "Smoke Bomb" add these:


```
and UnitDebuffID(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth (Amber-Shaper Un'sok, 5th boss in HOF)
  	and UnitDebuffID(t,"Dissonance Field") == nil -- Player in Dissonance Field (6th boss in HOF)
```

In same way u need to add debuff id for constructs. Dont know what ID to add cuz dont know if it is debuff or buff or what. Will check on LFR and post later.
So ur function canheal should look like this:


```
function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t)
  	and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)
  	and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t)
  	and not UnitIsCharmed(t)
  	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)
  	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)
  	and UnitIsConnected(t)
        and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
  	and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
  	and UnitDebuffID(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth (Amber-Shaper Un'sok, 5th boss in HOF)
  	and UnitDebuffID(t,"Dissonance Field") == nil -- Player in Dissonance Field (6th boss in HOF)
  	then return true else return false
  end 
end
```

About dispell i got code to dispell all things but forgot to copy it before update from SVN. So go to ability editor and find ur dispel. There is condition to dispell only when players are above 60% of HP, change i to 1 maybe will help.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

^ would be awesome if you could share the code with us. Also +repped.

----------


## vorn10

FFS it doesnt work :S
Added there line with Faire Fire and check with second acc in duel. Looks like it doesnt checking if canheal, no idea why. Trying to solve it.

----------


## madturk

Mentally,
If i get Rune of Power talent, rotation keeps trying to cast it all the time. Is there a fix for it?
Thanks.

----------


## hybredmoon

Did the Fire mage profile just quit working for anyone else? It was working fine yesterday for me now it wont do anything no matter what I do.

----------


## g1teglover

> All healing classes[NOVA]
> What to add to not heal debuffed ppl and changed into constructs in HoF
> First go to ability editor -> LUA file editor and find this:
> 
> 
> ```
> function CanHeal(t)
> 	if UnitInRange(t) 
> 		and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
> ...


 +Rep and thanks alot, this is what I was looking for. Also got dispels working, just had to adjust the threshold from 60%...(/facepalmed myself once i noticed the CVar). Also added in the code the ability to auto cast Incarnation (with Left Shift as backup/manual trigger, code is below for those interested in it), buffing MoTW, barkskin usage and rebirth. Need to wait until raid time to try and see if I can't get a slightly lower mana usage out of it.

Incarnation:


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(33891) then
	if AverageHealth(4) < 60 
	  or Nova_Mod() == 8 then
		CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(33891)))
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## vorn10

Guys, LUA file is reloading every time i stop rotation and start? Or once at first start after PQR started?

@Bu_ba
If u can check that:


```
function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t)
  	and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)
  	and not UnitIsEnemy("player",t)
  	and not UnitIsCharmed(t)
  	and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)
  	and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)
  	and UnitIsConnected(t)
    and UnitDebuffID(t,770) == nil -- Faire Fire
  	then return true else return false
  end 
end
```

So i added Faire Fire here to check if it works and dont add that player to healing table or whatever it is.
So did testing in duel and it doesnt work.
There were two lines with Smoke Bomb and Ice Tomb so probably it doesnt work too.

----------


## kclux

I might be terrible wrong and if I am then I am sorry. I am not at home right now so I cannot check it but I think the resto druid profile doesn't use the CanHeal check, hence it will not work like that.

----------


## tozededao

Any news on FPS Loss?

----------


## vorn10

> I might be terrible wrong and if I am then I am sorry. I am not at home right now so I cannot check it but I think the resto druid profile doesn't use the CanHeal check, hence it will not work like that.


It does, just checked and removed CanHeal from PQR_Nova_data
No idea what to do to get it working.

I dont get these half shit, going to start learning it (programming), i just started first year of computer science :P So... in 2 months first exams.
Maybe in few hrs Buba will solve our problem.

I have one ide. Write new ability which will checking if members[1].unit got debuffs and if got change members[1].hp to members[2].hp.
But easier and faster is just to not add/remove them from table. Thought about remove after adding all but it will add/remove/add/remove. Dont know if problem with CanHeal isnt in table type, cuz there is CustomTable and NormalTable. So far what i looked i dont get it which one we use after start rotation. Nvm lets hope Buba can help. Or maybe i will be faster if will not go sleep today  :Big Grin:

----------


## kclux

Yeah as I said I wasn't home and could not check I only recalled to never see a call of the function in the abilities. I just checked it tho and it is called from inside Sheuron's healing engine which is inside the data file. From the looks of it, it should work. No idea why it doesn't for you, sorry.

----------


## Kinky

Alrighty, it's here guys! After a lot of testing yesterday and this morning, I think I've managed to sort out everything and make sure everything works as it should. =)

*Changelog:*


```
Massive update to Mentally's Nova profiles.

Data file:
Added a few missing spells and support to the Nova_Spells table.

Fire Mage:
Completely rewrote most of the profile.
- Added enhanced Alter Time logic when you're not using Presence of Mind, supporting all known MoP Trinkets.
- Improved Ignite banking, increasing overall profile DPS.
- Added all Level 30, 45, 75 and 90 Talent abilities on their own toggles. Remember to reload your UI whenever you've changed talents to update PQR!
- Added automatic creation and usage of Mana Gems depending on your chosen level 90 Talent.
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones when you're bellow 75% Health
- Added optimal automatic usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities and Heroism.
- Added Automatic trinket. They are used right before your Mirror Images are spawned and should line up perfectly together with Alter Time and Mirror Image.
- Added a Pause rotation keybinding.
- Further improved the AoE hold keybind. It should now properly cast Blizzard without cancelling it.
- Defaulted Dalaran Brilliance back to Arcane Brilliance.  I had completely forgotten this.

Shadow Priest:
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones whenever you're bellow 75% Health
- Added automatic and optimal usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities with Shadowfiend and Heroism.
- Added support for PQR 2.2.0 PQR_TargetArea, for Spirit Kings Heroic. Disabled until PQR 2.2.0 is rolled out.
- Added Desperate Prayer as a defensive ability if you have the talent chosen.

Demonology Warlock:
- Added automatic and optimal usage of Troll, Orc and Blood Elf racial abilities with Dark Soul: Knowledge and Heroism.
- Added automatic usage of Healthstones whenever you're bellow 75% Health.
- Changed Aura of the Elements to apply every time you go into an empowered Demon Soul together with Dark Soul: Knowledge
- Improved burst capabilities and added support for Imp Swarm if you're running with the glyph. This will be popped while you're under the effect of Dark Soul: Knowledge to gain ~31% more powerful minions.
```

So much have been done, I can't possibly list all the changes. But that's the rundown of it all. I hope everyone who use our (my) profiles will have a great experience with them.



PQInterface - Updated for 5.1: Landfall

Mentally's [Nova] Fire Mage v2.0
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v7.0.5
Mentally's [Nova] Demonology Warlock v1.5


All the feedback you can give on any of the profiles is good feedback. Don't hold back if there's anything you don't understand or have issues with. (Or even experience issues!) My Inbox is always open for 'ya.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

_My \ Our profiles will always stay free!_

----------


## hybredmoon

> Alrighty, it's here guys!


Woooooooooooooo! It's here it's here! happy face! ^_^

----------


## hybredmoon

New fire mage profile tries to constant make mana gems, simple fix, remove mana gem from rotation in rotation editor.

----------


## SniperAdi

> Basic Mistweaver healing is done and successfully healing Heroic Dungeons in 453 ilevel gear


This release would be great :-)

----------


## vorn10

O.o about healing issue on 5th boss, so i added it again to CanHeal but in shaman profile into xrn_data and it working. On 5th boss ppl are transformed into constracts, rest raid is full of hp and it casting LB like it should.
Will try again on druid and report back in few hrs.

What is chain heal jump range, unglyphed?

We need to wait to tomorrow, cuz to long time waiting for LFR.

----------


## kclux

@Mentally, the new release looks very nice thank you  :Smile:  Was just giving it a quick try and first thing I noticed though, Alter Time was used when I had manual cooldown mode enabled. I assume that is not how you planned it ?  :Smile: 

Hmmm and a weird thing, left ctrl does aoe just fine now but right alt does the same for me as left ctrl instead of using the level 45 talent. I looked into your code and from what I can see there, I see no reason at all why it is doing that lol.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Awesome news, when can we expect a release ?
> 
> Ty so much for all the hard work on all the profiles btw.


later today if all goes well, scanning through the thread right now then gonna code a couple more skills then release an initial release after another dungeon test

----------


## vorn10

> later today if all goes well, scanning through the thread right now then gonna code a couple more skills then release an initial release after another dungeon test


BuBa so u probably saw issues with healing on 5th and 6th bosses in HoF. If u could code it better /cleaner. For now i think these lines should work (it works in Sheuron shaman rotation when i added some lines). So i copied his "HaveDebuff" code and add lines to ur LUA_data_file. So what i added:


```
function HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
  if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end
  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end 
  for i=1,#SpellID do 
    local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])
    if spell then
      local debuff = select(7,UnitDebuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter)) 
      if debuff and ( debuff == 0 or debuff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end
    end
  end
end
```

then in "CanHeal" section added spells:


```
function CanHeal(t)
	if UnitInRange(t) 
		and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
		and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
		and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
		and UnitIsConnected(t)
		and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
		and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
		and HaveDebuff(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth (Amber-Shaper Un'sok, 5th boss in HOF)
  		and HaveDebuff(t,122784) == nil -- Reshape Life I, spell which changes us into construct (5th boss in HOF)
  		and HaveDebuff(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life II, same as above one
  		and HaveDebuff(t,123255) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
  		and HaveDebuff(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
  		and HaveDebuff(t,123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
  		and HaveDebuff(t,128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
		then return true else return false end 
end
```

Tried to do table with that debuffs spells id's but i did that before solving problems with UnitDebuffID. Will try to do it but tomorrow when sleep a little.
But have one more question.
How "members" table works?
Is it adding ppl in real time? Mean combat starts, adding ppl over and over for whole fight or just at start?
Iam asking cuz if it add them only on start, there should be coded remove players with debuff?
Hmm it is late, my eng is bad so i hope u understand me ; p.

----------


## Kinky

@hybredmoon: Strange.. I just tried to replicate the problem and I can't really seem to get it to work. It creates the type of Mana gem currently available, (Brilliant or Regular) but never actually using it. As well as not using Mana gems when you're talented into Invocation. Could you try and replicate the problem? What talents are you using? (Spesifically, which level 90 talent)

@kclux: That is indeed weird! I forgot to add a check to Alter Time, it's getting fixed as we speak, along with the usage of Mana Gems.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> BuBa so u probably saw issues with healing on 5th and 6th bosses in HoF. If u could code it better /cleaner. For now i think these lines should work (it works in Sheuron shaman rotation when i added some lines). So i copied his "HaveDebuff" code and add lines to ur LUA_data_file. So what i added:
> 
> 
> ```
> function HaveDebuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
>   if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end
>   if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end 
>   for i=1,#SpellID do 
>     local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])
> ...


ill take a look at it

members is updated every time ShueronEngine is called. so every loop the rotation runs through, it will also update the members table

----------


## vorn10

> ill take a look at it
> 
> members is updated every time ShueronEngine is called. so every loop the rotation runs through, it will also update the members table


Ok so now it is easy. We just need table with ppl not to heal  :Smile: . So much problems for me did, not working "UnitDebuffID(t,debuffID)".
Oh u are from US so i will have nothing to try with it ;p

----------


## hybredmoon

> @hybredmoon: Strange.. I just tried to replicate the problem and I can't really seem to get it to work. It creates the type of Mana gem currently available, (Brilliant or Regular) but never actually using it. As well as not using Mana gems when you're talented into Invocation. Could you try and replicate the problem? What talents are you using? (Spesifically, which level 90 talent)
> 
> @kclux: That is indeed weird! I forgot to add a check to Alter Time, it's getting fixed as we speak, along with the usage of Mana Gems.


My lvl 90 talent is rune of power, I started the profile and it made my mana gems for me (Brilliant btw) , then it started spamming the message "this item already has 10 charges" infinity and refused to do anything else besides try to create mana gems PQInterface just reports "Standard: [Misc] mana gem" Everything works fine if I take the mana gem ability out of the rotation via rotation editor. CanT offer any input on Alter time, I dont know how to use it well enough to say what it should or shouldn't be doing. I've seen it cast once I get a pyro! proc just before it fires the pyro spell (when I have CD's on automatic) 

Loving the profile, in any case. Mana gems are a non-issue to me since rune of power basically means infinite mana as long as you stand in it.

----------


## Kinky

@hybredmoon: Very strange.  :Embarrassment:  Has never happened for me. Running WoW now with the profile loaded straight from the SVN (created a new local copy of PQR and downloaded the SVN into it), using Rune of Power with the Brilliant Gem glyph and it's not spamming anything beyond creating the first one..

I'm still trying to figure out why everything assigned to Left Control is being rerouted to Right Alt. Nonetheless, I moved the AoE profile to it's own rotation list for now, it should solve the problem and reenable the use of level 45 talents again.

@Everyone: Just ran a quick update to the SVN on the Mage profile, fixing the Mana Gem usage issue and split the AoE abilities away from the regular profile, into it's own profile for now. I'm not sure why PQR is treating Left Control as Right Alt at the moment, but this was the only quick fix I could come up with. I'm sorry for the inconvenience! You should be able to update the profile through the PQR Rotation Editor!

----------


## MastaRage

love you bu_ba, the Mistweave is working good on Heroic right now!

----------


## daveyboyuk

will affliction be getting any love would like to see harvest life in the aoe rotation

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well from the previous Mistweaver to this Mistweaver I completely recoded everything  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And finally here is the Heroic Dungeon version i'm releasing  :Smile: 

It easily healed a moderately geared tank quick pulling heroics (and mass pulling) with my ilevel at 453 XD

you will need to update the Data File again, I added in a necessary function to it (I know you just updated it for Mentally, bear with me  :Stick Out Tongue: )

There is no fistweaving at all included in this, this is pure just straight forward healing XD 

I use Chi Wave, Chi Torpedo (changing Torpedo real soon), Celerity, Ascension, Diffuse Magic and Deadly Reach. I have only coded in Chi Wave  :Big Grin: 

I plan on adding more as I go, but like I said this is basic and I kept you waiting long enough

Mistweaver is on the SVN now  :Big Grin: 




> love you bu_ba, the Mistweave is working good on Heroic right now!


lol i have forgot to click post because my raid started on my druid  :Stick Out Tongue: 

im surprised you found it so fast XD +5 Rep for awesomeness!!!!!

----------


## MastaRage

The latest Mistweaver profile works very well in Heroics. For not having Uplift, Life Cocoon, SCK, and Revival in the rotation yet, this is keeping even the bad tanks alive!

----------


## vorn10

So i cannot check if dispels work while iam in party and testing. Even when removed some lines still not working.
Testing on 2 druids, with faire fire. Add it do dangerous magic and still not dispeling, even removed nova_cleanse and hp check.

blablabla (was wrong)

EDIT
Great, still dont know what is wrong but it still not dispeling. Dont know why but for a while it was working.

So as far as i get with dispel did that things (will mark with red what i added):


```
  -- Checking if there's a dangerous Debuff we shouldn't Cleanse  
  function DontDispel(t)
      local buff  = { 30108, 34914, 770 }
      local DontDispelCheck = false
      for i=1, #buff do
      	if UnitDebuffID(t, buff[i]) then
			if select(11, UnitDebuff(t, GetSpellInfo(buff[i]))) == 30108 then
		    	if UnitDebuffID(t, 31117) then
		    		if select(11, UnitDebuff(t, GetSpellInfo(31117))) == 31117 then
		    				DontDispelCheck = false
		    				break
		    		end
		    	else
		    	 		DontDispelCheck = true
		    	end
		     	DontDispelCheck = true
		    end
		    DontDispelCheck = true
		end
	  end
	  return DontDispelCheck
  end
```

And makred in next ability by red what i removed:


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(88423) 
and Nova_Cleanse then
	if members[1].HP > 60 then
		for i=1, #members do
			if ValidDispel(members[i].Unit) and not DontDispel(members[i].Unit) then
			 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
			 	return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

Now it works for me. If not added to DontDispel it dispeling all, when i add to DontDispel it not dispeling.

When iam trying to type in chat "/disablecleanse" chat doesnt want to eat it after i hit enter.

To CanHeal function.
It works but it works in raid (only checked raid, in LFR) when i trying to check it in testing party with added FF debuff it doesnt work and still healing me.
Doesnt matter (in testing party) if i use UnitDebuffID, select(11,UnitDebuff("player",GetSpellInfo(...))) or HaveDebuff.

EDIT After more testing CanHeal() it works only in dungeons, raid, bgs, etc. Not working in open world party. Tested with Reju, add it to CanHeal():
and UnitBuffID(t,774) == nil
So after player get reju, he wasnt anymore added to table until it gone off.
Did same in world party and it doesnt work.
So going to make CanHeal() with types of debuffs which should be healed. Erm previous versions was ok. One that at top of this page (52).

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol thank you vorn for all the testing  :Smile:  yes by adding all the buffs to can heal and looking if they aren't on you were breaking it when they were. You only want to add the debuffs that make it either impossible to heal. If there's a debuff that should be dispelled then it shouldn't be added into can heal. I'll smooth out canheal soob

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## fluxflux

@ Mentally 

i have a problem with use Mass dispell on Rightshift its do nothing for me 

can you look pls

thx  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Fixed. Either update through the PQR Rotation Manager, or fetch an updated version from our SVN.  :Smile: 
Shadow Word: Insanity support coming later today.

----------


## chaisar

Hi i am using your Hunter Profile and I really love it (but I removed the cheetah aspect) 

The only problem I have, that the profile doesn't work at Elagon. Every time I stand on the platform, the rotation simply stops, only pet cooldowns are used. (I tried to run debug mode, but there are no messages or other information just Pet abilities) 

How can I solve this problem?

----------


## kuukuu

For most profiles, and I'm assuming Nova's are using them too, it's because Elegon fails a normal range check for abilities. Been trying to make it work myself lately but so far no luck, so hopefully the talented people here can figure it out. hehe

----------


## bu_ba_911

> For most profiles, and I'm assuming Nova's are using them too, it's because Elegon fails a normal range check for abilities. Been trying to make it work myself lately but so far no luck, so hopefully the talented people here can figure it out. hehe


me and CT have come up with a couple solutions, the easiest is to add an npc GUID exception for Elegon, so that's probably what we're doing to do

----------


## vorn10

Soapbox, his boomkin profile works on Elegon.

----------


## kuukuu

> me and CT have come up with a couple solutions, the easiest is to add an npc GUID exception for Elegon, so that's probably what we're doing to do


So basically if the boss = Elegon's GUID then ignore all range checks? That does actually seem rather simple....




> Soapbox, his boomkin profile works on Elegon.


As does Xelper's ret, but he uses no range checks at all from what I see.

----------


## g1teglover

After some minor tweaks to the profile (mainly health percent for the heals), I put it through a test in MSV-10 on the first 4 bosses. Ranked on 3 out of 4 fights (best was on Stone guard, managed to rank in the top 50 for resto druids). Mana usage seemed to be ok, but just slightly higher then I felt comfortable with. Still was missing a ton of Clearcasting procs, (wasn't using them even to refresh the tank's LB stacks).

----------


## vorn10

@Kuukuu U are rught, he doesnt use range checks, soz

----------


## bu_ba_911

> After some minor tweaks to the profile (mainly health percent for the heals), I put it through a test in MSV-10 on the first 4 bosses. Ranked on 3 out of 4 fights (best was on Stone guard, managed to rank in the top 50 for resto druids). Mana usage seemed to be ok, but just slightly higher then I felt comfortable with. Still was missing a ton of Clearcasting procs, (wasn't using them even to refresh the tank's LB stacks).


strange..... maybe i need to tweak with the priorities a bit more >.<

i've always found PQR to be less mana efficient than normal healers because it heals so much faster (reacts faster) so unless i scale it way back it will be less efficient...

if i scale it back to much tho, then it will also be to slow to reach to bad situations as well... it's a sad give and take relationship :'(

the clearcasting procs is a bad thing to be missing tho.... it's probably just the heals and their priority.... i'll just need to raise the limit that they can be cast at when clearcasting it up

----------


## g1teglover

> strange..... maybe i need to tweak with the priorities a bit more >.<
> 
> i've always found PQR to be less mana efficient than normal healers because it heals so much faster (reacts faster) so unless i scale it way back it will be less efficient...
> 
> if i scale it back to much tho, then it will also be to slow to reach to bad situations as well... it's a sad give and take relationship :'(
> 
> the clearcasting procs is a bad thing to be missing tho.... it's probably just the heals and their priority.... i'll just need to raise the limit that they can be cast at when clearcasting it up


LOL...I didn't realize that I was healing with the ring from Dalaran equipped, as well as my a piece of my T13 set. Mana usage was great once I fixed that...

As far as Clearcasting, I think I might have gotten the issue fixed, I'll test once I get back home.

----------


## Kinky

Uploaded an updated version of Demonology, Fire and Shadow to the SVN. Loosened the values for Healthstone usage from 75% health to 50% health and added support for Divine Star and Shadow Word: Insanity (all though I do not recommend using them as Shadow!), I also fixed a bug with Shadow Word: Pain where it would keep on spamming SW: P even while you're low on mana, it should work properly now. I also fixed the Demonology Warlock PQR Rotation Manager download URLs!

Fetch the updates either through the PQR Rotation Manager or directly through the SVN! I'll Re-make the download packages in a bit.

----------


## MastaRage

@mentally, on commit 25 when you removed:

```
-- GUID Finder
Nova_GUID = nil
function Nova_GUID(unit)
    if UnitIsPlayer(unit) then
        targetGUID = UnitGUID(unit)
    else
        targetGUID = tonumber((UnitGUID(unit)):sub(-12, -9), 16)
    end
    
    return targetGUID
end
```

from the lua file it broke the MW profile it seems.

----------


## nebmyers

How do i use SVN's on the PQR bot?

----------


## Wonderworm

> After some minor tweaks to the profile (mainly health percent for the heals), I put it through a test in MSV-10 on the first 4 bosses. Ranked on 3 out of 4 fights (best was on Stone guard, managed to rank in the top 50 for resto druids). Mana usage seemed to be ok, but just slightly higher then I felt comfortable with. Still was missing a ton of Clearcasting procs, (wasn't using them even to refresh the tank's LB stacks).


I also adjusted the health percentage for some of the spells to help with mana issues. Can you share your changes so I can compare and test?

----------


## crystal_tech

need a svn client and you download the files and put them in place of the pqr folder

----------


## nebmyers

What SVN client should I use?

Got the file in, downloaded the Nova data lua file thing and now my PQR doesn't respond :/

----------


## crystal_tech

> What SVN client should I use?
> 
> Got the file in, downloaded the Nova data lua file thing and now my PQR doesn't respond :/


this is old but should be ok to use: Bubba&#39;s Tutorial on Tortoise Setup - YouTube

----------


## Xound

I went through the http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/n...a_Profiles.txt

And can see that apart of the coding is to remove a Rogue profile, I was wondering if you still had a copy of the profile around?

I'm trying to put something together and trying to compile a list of past and present Rogue profiles to utilize the coding  :Smile:

----------


## g1teglover

> I also adjusted the health percentage for some of the spells to help with mana issues. Can you share your changes so I can compare and test?


Sure. Here's what my Raid Settings look like.


```
if not FirstRun then
	FirstRun = true
	SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 70)  
	SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Swiftmend", 85)  
	SetCVar("Nova_WildGrowth", 90)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesVigil", 70)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Innervate", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Nourish", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesSwiftness", 40)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Ironbark", 60)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesCure", 90)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Rebirth", 40)
end
```

These seemed to be doing fine on mana for most fights (with a healer that wasn't nearly geared for raids).

I made some headway on getting regrowth to work during clearcasting, it works somewhat. Ended up doing the following adjustments to the code to get it working.

Replacing the original Regrowth code with the following:


```
if members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth 
and not HaveBuff(members[1].Unit,8936,0,"PLAYER") 
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

And adding in a new ability for the clearcasting procs:


```
if members[1].HP < 80 
and UnitBuffID("player",16870)
and not PQR_IsMoving(1) 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

With this it seemed to be using the clearcasting procs, just not as reliably.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @mentally, on commit 25 when you removed:
> 
> ```
> -- GUID Finder
> Nova_GUID = nil
> function Nova_GUID(unit)
>     if UnitIsPlayer(unit) then
>         targetGUID = UnitGUID(unit)
>     else
> ...


fixed it, ty for pointing it out

----------


## lantus

Just got the chance to try out your mistweaver profile bu_bu, its pretty amazing for 5 mans and LFR! Keep up the excellent work, can't wait for more development and implementations!

----------


## nebmyers

Nevermind, sorted it. Brilliant work Bu ba +1

How does one fix this 




> [10:15:10] <PQR Error> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.
> [10:15:10] <PQR> PvP Disabled

----------


## Wonderworm

> Sure. Here's what my Raid Settings look like.
> 
> 
> ```
> if not FirstRun then
> 	FirstRun = true
> 	SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 80)  
> 	SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 70)  
> 	SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50)  
> ...


Thanks for the info and the fix. I will give a test tonight. Also sent you some rep.  :Smile: 

I haven't tested this but just expanded your code to include Nature's swiftness and incarnation. I think it should work .. I'll test it when I get a chance.



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(8936)
and members[1].HP &amp;lt; Nova_Regrowth 
and not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936) 
and not Nova_Moving 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end

-- Clear Casting / Incarnation / Nature's Swiftness
if members[1].HP &amp;lt; 80 
and (UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;,16870) or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 117679) or UnitBuffID(&amp;quot;player&amp;quot;, 132158))
and not Nova_Moving 
then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true
end
```

----------


## vorn10

> Nevermind, sorted it. Brilliant work Bu ba +1
> 
> How does one fix this


U did some kind of changes into Data File. When i change something, like "CanHeal(member)" to "CanHeal(members)" (when i was looking fix for healing issues on 5th and 6th bosses in HoF) i was getting same error as u.
So what did u want to do in Data File?

One more question. Anybody was healing on HC Elegon with any Bubas healing profiles? Asking about out of range thing.

@BuBa
What about Reju in resto druid?


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(774) then
	--[[if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then
		for y=1, #Nova_Tanks do
			if members[i].HP < 90 then
			 	PQR_CustomTarget = Nova_Tanks[y].Unit
			 	return true
			end
		end
	end]]--
	for i=1, #members do
		if members[i].HP < 82 then
		 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
		 	return true
		end
	end
end
```

Should it use tanks section? And where is reju active checking? And for multi lines comments use /* ... */ ;p
NVM about buff checking, redownloaded profile and there is checking but what about commented section about tanks?

----------


## kclux

@Mentally, I hate to say it lol but your profile does still use Alter Time for me when I am in manual cooldown mode  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@kclux: Yeah, I noticed. Updating it now. An and statement went missing. I'm sorry! You should be able to update it directly through the SVN or through PQR's Rotation Manager.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Busy week at work today, progress in profiles of mine will slow down :-/

I'll be taking note of all Resto Druid ideas people are throwing my way tho.... I don't even use my profile haha, I manually heal and dps for raids  :Stick Out Tongue:  (which is why the profile's progress has slowed so much)

----------


## Hoblerhans

Looking forward to a frostmage profile....using mentallys fir profile and its awesome while lvling....but i am missing my little water buddy. Running in the wilderness alone being a little gnome make me looking very sad *sniff*
I would also be happy if there would be a updated version for the Holy Pala from buba using eternal flame. Right now i am burning through mana like hell being oom 2/3 of the fights in lfr.

+rep as soon as i am able again

----------


## g1teglover

Noticed that my code was only seeming to work in 5 mans for a short time before breaking (stopping casting any heals other then Nourish and Rejuv). As soon as the servers are back up, I'm going to see if the following code will work to fix the issue in 5 mans (and raids).

The code below is a modification of Eff's Regrowth ability code adapted to work with Bu_Ba's profile.


```
-- Check for Clearcasting
local Regrowth     = UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936)
local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID("player", 16870)

-- Check if either Clearcasting is up or target is low
-- as well as a basic movement or mana checks
if ( Clearcasting ~= nil or
   members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth ) and
   Regrowth == nil and
   Mana > 10 and  --Stop Regrowth casts if less then 10% mana remaining
   PQR_IsMoving(1) == false and 
   spellCheck(8936, members[1].Unit) == 1
then
   PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
   return true
end
```

*EDIT* Seems the above code doesn't doesn't work right, when enabling it will drop from 60 fps to about 4 fps and will not use regrowth at all. Seems that I have to really refresh on my LUA, as I think i've created a loop somewhere...lol

----------


## TrippxTrapp

hey really love all of nova teams profiles.ive used most of them to level or do dungeons and the are amazing. but could you guys do one for resto shaman or any shaman? i cant find one anywhere but i know u guys would be amazing at it. i would do it myself but i dont know how to do coding and stuff like that

----------


## Hoblerhans

Little feedback on the fireprofile. I am using the automated profile with the switch to manual pressing leftshift. after retapping to activate automated mode the profile does not use living bomb anymore.
A reload of the ui fixes the problem. Not sure if this bug is already known, maybe it is of some use to you.
Hope you understand this basic translation of my thoughts^^

----------


## vorn10

> Noticed that my code was only seeming to work in 5 mans for a short time before breaking (stopping casting any heals other then Nourish and Rejuv). As soon as the servers are back up, I'm going to see if the following code will work to fix the issue in 5 mans (and raids).
> 
> The code below is a modification of Eff's Regrowth ability code adapted to work with Bu_Ba's profile.
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Check for Clearcasting
> local Regrowth     = UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936)
> local Clearcasting = UnitBuffID("player", 16870)
> ...


U didnt defined "Mana".
And why u not using orginal Buba's code?
This is for regrowth only when clearcasting proced.


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(8936) and ( not Nova_Moving or UnitBuffID("player", 117679) ) then
	if not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936) and members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth and ( UnitBuffID("player", 16870) or UnitBuffID("player", 132158) ) then
	 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
	 	return true
	end
end
```

Or same as above + regrowth under 30% of hp.


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(8936) and ( not Nova_Moving or UnitBuffID("player", 117679) ) then
	if not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936) and ((members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth and ( UnitBuffID("player", 16870) or UnitBuffID("player", 132158))) or members[1].HP < 30) then
	 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
	 	return true
	end
end
```

----------


## phoenix1403

the monk mistweaver profile is working awesome for me..so far in 5mans. but i guess in raids uplift will be missing. is there a way to add it ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> the monk mistweaver profile is working awesome for me..so far in 5mans. but i guess in raids uplift will be missing. is there a way to add it ?


im working on a smart Uplift and Thunder Focus Tea..... I'll probably leave Revival on a Button Down modifier....

Life Cocoon will work similarly to LoH on my Pally

----------


## bu_ba_911

i must say.... it makes me smile seeing other people in LFR using my profile  :Stick Out Tongue: 

how i know???

virtually identical healing meters  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## g1teglover

> U didnt defined "Mana".
> And why u not using orginal Buba's code?
> This is for regrowth only when clearcasting proced.
> 
> 
> ```
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(8936) and ( not Nova_Moving or UnitBuffID("player", 117679) ) then
> 	if not UnitBuffID(members[1].Unit, 8936) and members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth and ( UnitBuffID("player", 16870) or UnitBuffID("player", 132158) ) then
> 	 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> ...


I noticed that I forgot to define Mana...OOPS

Main reason for not using the original code is that it uses the clearcasting procs maybe 15% of the time (when the proc lines up exactly with a cast). Past couple weeks on farm content, that i've run PQR, i've watched it waste several procs (especially in Incarnation: ToL) by letting them expire. There's gotta be a better way to get the clearcasting compensated for, especially when there were a few profiles during Cataclysm that seemed to handle the clearcasting procs with no issues.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I noticed that I forgot to define Mana...OOPS
> 
> Main reason for not using the original code is that it uses the clearcasting procs maybe 15% of the time (when the proc lines up exactly with a cast). Past couple weeks on farm content, that i've run PQR, i've watched it waste several procs (especially in Incarnation: ToL) by letting them expire. There's gotta be a better way to get the clearcasting compensated for, especially when there were a few profiles during Cataclysm that seemed to handle the clearcasting procs with no issues.


its not an issue of clearcasting isn't being registered...... it's more of an issue of..... i never coded them in ^_^

----------


## g1teglover

> its not an issue of clearcasting isn't being registered...... it's more of an issue of..... i never coded them in ^_^


Lol.... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Besides it's more of a test of how much about LUA programming I remember at this point

----------


## Tagrun

First time PQR user. I am a Arms Warrior and Hunter. Both PVP but dabble in PvE can't wait to test these profiles out at school tomorrow. Will let you know the results! Thanks!

----------


## vorn10

Hmm maybe i didnt notice but iam sure clearcasting is used every time for me. Change in orginal code "Nova_regrowth" to lets say 95%. Will test original regrowth with eye on that.

----------


## frII

Dear bu_ba!
Any plans on updateing Warrior arms PvP profile?

----------


## lantus

> im working on a smart Uplift and Thunder Focus Tea..... I'll probably leave Revival on a Button Down modifier....
> 
> Life Cocoon will work similarly to LoH on my Pally


Awesome! Thanks for keeping us updated! Always appreciate your work  :Smile:

----------


## phoenix1403

> im working on a smart Uplift and Thunder Focus Tea..... I'll probably leave Revival on a Button Down modifier....
> 
> Life Cocoon will work similarly to LoH on my Pally


awesome  :Smile:  any idea how long it will take until release?  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

Rolling out a quick update to Shadow Priest shortly to better accomodate Shadow Word: Insanity, I've gotten a few reports that it doesn't work well or as intended sometimes depending on situations.

----------


## expunge

> Rolling out a quick update to Shadow Priest shortly to better accomodate Shadow Word: Insanity, I've gotten a few reports that it doesn't work well or as intended sometimes depending on situations.


Does it by chance work on focus targets or mouse over? I haven't looked at the code yet.

----------


## Kinky

@expunge: Of course it does!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> awesome  any idea how long it will take until release?


A little while, my work schedule is always tight in 4th quarter 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## boxo

Hey, i just did a clean install of pqr and only nova profiles, and the profile still casts nothing in incarnation. could someone maybe link me a wowhead of their build? maybe it's a glyph or other talent issue? thanks a lot

----------


## madturk

Rogue rotation needs some love  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Rogue rotation needs some love


yep it does, this time of year things get really busy for peps and due to being busy many of us are still leveling alts or trying to tweak other classes.

----------


## blacknightlll

Yea it's that time of year. Ppl busy with work, school, family, and travel. Sure they'll get to it after the new year just like their *cough* hpally  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rubim

I need some help from you guys, again.

Trying to fix this but i could not.

SPELL2 is Earth Shield shaman, 974.


```

for i=1, #members do
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member[i].Unit) == "TANK"
    and not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, SPELL2)  then
        PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL2),PQR_CustomTarget)
        return true
    end
end 


```

Getting a lua error and dont know why.

I was doing this but i trough was unnecessary, since your data files handles the party members and sort it.



```

for i=1, members, 1 do
    local member = group..tostring(i)
    if not PQR_IsOutOfSight(member)
     and ( UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK"
    UnitBuffID(member, SPELL2)  then
        PQR_CustomTarget = member
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL2),PQR_CustomTarget)
        return true
    end
    
end 


```

----------


## bu_ba_911

@Rubim what's the lua error message?


I'm also seeing a lot of swaps of member and members.

If this is your exact code, that could be the issue 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ralphiuss

Team Nova lets do challenge modes!  :Smile:

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim what's the lua error message?
> 
> 
> I'm also seeing a lot of swaps of member and members.
> 
> If this is your exact code, that could be the issue 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


member is nil.

Forget the second code, that one work but i want to use the tables that you guys use o Nova_Data.



```

for i=1, #members do     if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member[i].Unit) == "TANK"     and not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, SPELL2)  then         PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL2),PQR_CustomTarget)         return true     end end 


```

Do you guys have a way to check if a member is a tank?

----------


## fluxflux

> Rolling out a quick update to Shadow Priest shortly to better accomodate Shadow Word: Insanity, I've gotten a few reports that it doesn't work well or as intended sometimes depending on situations.


iss this now live or coming soon?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> member is nil.
> 
> Forget the second code, that one work but i want to use the tables that you guys use o Nova_Data.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for i=1, #members do     if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member[i].Unit) == "TANK"     and not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, SPELL2)  then         PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit         CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(SPELL2),PQR_CustomTarget)         return true     end end 
> ...


I'm telling you.
Replace member with members 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vorn10

@Restoration Druid.
When i pop up Incarnation, rotation stops.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Restoration Druid.
> When i pop up Incarnation, rotation stops.


i have never had this happen to me yet, so i can't debug it :-/


On a side note... I need some people to help me test my Boomkin profile.... (lvl 90's only plz)

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i can test your Boomkin Profile i have a 486 item lvl Boomkin

----------


## g1teglover

> @Restoration Druid.
> When i pop up Incarnation, rotation stops.


Hmm, that's an odd one.

Bu_ba, I'd gladly test your boomkin profile, currently have a boomkin with 482 ilevel.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hmm, that's an odd one.
> 
> Bu_ba, I'd gladly test your boomkin profile, currently have a boomkin with 482 ilevel.


tweaking some last minute changes, then i'll send u a pm

----------


## Rubim

> tweaking some last minute changes, then i'll send u a pm


Gotta love my stupidity.

UnitGroupRolesAssigned(*member*[i].Unit)

member = nil.

Why so retarded Rubim?

----------


## bu_ba_911

I decided to just post the Boomkin profile on SVN, try it out please XD

/nova mouseover
or
/nm

enables and disables Mouseover DoTing

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oo I'll be trying it out soon after I've checked my friends new transmog he's been bothering me about the last hour ^^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Is the one you uploaded called Single Target (NOVA[Balance])?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is the one you uploaded called Single Target (NOVA[Balance])?


yes it is, it's a complete rewrite of the old one

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh, you should add an info-marker to it. I got scared when it didnt have a yellow questionmark, I assume there is no AE-portion in it?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh, you should add an info-marker to it. I got scared when it didnt have a yellow questionmark, I assume there is no AE-portion in it?


not yet, testing out my methods first haha

----------


## Ninjaderp

I see ^^ I would recommend a toggle for cds, support for pve-racials, jade serpent potion on bloodlust among things I could come up with atm.

----------


## boxo

> @Restoration Druid.
> When i pop up Incarnation, rotation stops.


I get the same thing, but haven't been able to figure it out. What talents/glyphs are you using? Maybe it's an issue there.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I see ^^ I would recommend a toggle for cds, support for pve-racials, jade serpent potion on bloodlust among things I could come up with atm.


lol i already coded in the /disablecd portion of coding, just need to put that into the CD ability code

i haven't coded any of the Burn Phase things yet, and i'll probably just put racials in CD

----------


## Apocalypse59

Any plans for updating the Discipline Priest profile?

----------


## Hordeglider

First of all, really enjoy the Shadow Priest profile and it's just awesome. However, I'm getting below lua errors using the Shadow Priest profile today and it doesn't run at all. Any idea? Thanks.

Message: [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:15: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 12/08/12 11:13:55
Count: 602
Stack: [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:15: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: PQ_SWP = 589
PQ_Solace = nil
Nova_Spell = <table> {
47585 = <table> {
}
34861 = <table> {
}
21562 = <table> {
}
10060 = <table> {
}
73510 = <table> {
}
588 = <table> {
}
527 = <table> {
}
123040 = <table> {
}
14914 = <table> {
}
596 = <table> {
}
724 = <table> {
}
89485 = <table> {
}
129250 = <table> {
}
47540 = <table> {
}
8122 = <table> {
}
121135 = <table> {
}
73325 = <table> {
}
33206 = <table> {
}
120517 = <table> {
}
139 = <table> {
}
2944 = <table> {
}
528 = <table> {
}
17 = <table> {
}
73413 = <table> {
}
87151 = <table> {
}
1706 = <table> {
}
14751 = <table> {
}
32546 = <table> {
}
33076 = <table> {
}
6346 = <table> {
}
453 = <table> {
}
585 = <table> {
}
34433 = <table> {
}
589 = <table> {
}
48045 = <table> {
}
15237 = <table> {
}
109186 = <table> {
}
2060 = <table> {
}
2061 = <table> {
}
32379 = <table> {
}
2096 = <table> {
}
605 = <table> {
}
8129 = <table> {
}
9484 = <table> {
}
62618 = <table> {
}
15407 = <table> {
}
88625 = <table> {
}
47788 = <table> {
}
586 = <table> {
}
19236 = <table> {
}
2050 = <table> {
}
15473 = <table> {
}
34914 = <table> {
}
64901 = <table> {
}
64843 = <table> {
}
2006 = <table> {
}
8092 = <table> {
}
}
PQ_Insanity = nil
SWP = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
SWPtimer = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "Shadow Word: Pain"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"

----------


## g1teglover

The boomkin profile seems to sit stuck on the --Init-- ability when in combat (according to PQInterface). Even after disabling all addons except PQInterface, and entering combat, the profile was still hanging on the --Init-- ability.

Before I start going "under the hood", was wondering if it's doing the same for anyone else, as it's quite possible that it's a client issue (gotta love blizzard bugs).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The boomkin profile seems to sit stuck on the --Init-- ability when in combat (according to PQInterface). Even after disabling all addons except PQInterface, and entering combat, the profile was still hanging on the --Init-- ability.
> 
> Before I start going "under the hood", was wondering if it's doing the same for anyone else, as it's quite possible that it's a client issue (gotta love blizzard bugs).


Boomkin worked fine for me last night. What talents do you have?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## g1teglover

> Boomkin worked fine for me last night. What talents do you have?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Talents:
Feline Swiftness, Renewal, Typhoon, Incarnation, Ursol's Vortex, Heart of the Wild.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Talents:
> Feline Swiftness, Renewal, Typhoon, Incarnation, Ursol's Vortex, Heart of the Wild.


going to run tests with this configuration and see if thats the issue....

and what are you glyphs to maybe?

*edit*
it ran perfectly fine

did you update my Data File?

----------


## ianmalcolmx

Getting an error trying to load the Shadow Priest profile:



```
Date: 2012-12-08 20:22:05
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."] line 15:
   attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:15: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
PQ_SWP = 589
PQ_Solace = nil
Nova_Spell = <table> {
 47585 = <table> {
 }
 34861 = <table> {
 }
 21562 = <table> {
 }
 10060 = <table> {
 }
 73510 = <table> {
 }
 588 = <table> {
 }
 527 = <table> {
 }
 123040 = <table> {
 }
 14914 = <table> {
 }
 596 = <table> {
 }
 724 = <table> {
 }
 89485 = <table> {
 }
 129250 = <table> {
 }
 8122 = <table> {
 }
 121135 = <table> {
 }
 47540 = <table> {
 }
 33206 = <table> {
 }
 120517 = <table> {
 }
 33076 = <table> {
 }
 2944 = <table> {
 }
 139 = <table> {
 }
 17 = <table> {
 }
 73413 = <table> {
 }
 87151 = <table> {
 }
 64901 = <table> {
 }
 528 = <table> {
 }
 32546 = <table> {
 }
 2061 = <table> {
 }
 6346 = <table> {
 }
 453 = <table> {
 }
 585 = <table> {
 }
 34433 = <table> {
 }
 589 = <table> {
 }
 48045 = <table> {
 }
 73325 = <table> {
 }
 109186 = <table> {
 }
 15237 = <table> {
 }
 2060 = <table> {
 }
 32379 = <table> {
 }
 2096 = <table> {
 }
 605 = <table> {
 }
 8129 = <table> {
 }
 9484 = <table> {
 }
 62618 = <table> {
 }
 15407 = <table> {
 }
 88625 = <table> {
 }
 14751 = <table> {
 }
 47788 = <table> {
 }
 586 = <table> {
 }
 2050 = <table> {
 }
 15473 = <table> {
 }
 34914 = <table> {
 }
 1706 = <table> {
 }
 64843 = <table> {
 }
 2006 = <table> {
 }
 8092 = <table> {
 }
}
PQ_Insanity = nil
SWP = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
_ = nil
SWPtimer = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = "Shadow Word: Pain"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
```

Am I doing something ridiculously newbish? Cuz I _am_ very new to this PQR stuff (and trying to learn). Any help?

EDIT: I certainly called it on my newbishness, didn't see the post above on the SAME PAGE. Yeah, apparantly Shadow Priest is broken and it's not just me?

----------


## lostwalker

Hi Guys,

Quick question for you, I noticed today that the Fire mage profile won't AoE when I hold down the left cntr key. Also it seems that when I heal using the disc profile sometime it will just stop healing, even if I'm targeting the tank. Also is there any plan for a focus ability for disc? like maybe focus tank for shields or something?

Thanks Again

----------


## svs

> On a side note... I need some people to help me test my Boomkin profile.... (lvl 90's only plz)


I'm a huge fan of ur profiles, would love to test Boomkin one!

----------


## g1teglover

> going to run tests with this configuration and see if thats the issue....
> 
> and what are you glyphs to maybe?
> 
> *edit*
> it ran perfectly fine
> 
> did you update my Data File?


I got it working...

I had a herp moment, and didn't update the data file, then once i updated it, forgot to /reloadui... Doesn't work on target dummies, gonna do more testing later tomorrow.

----------


## Gabbz

@Bubba
Im trying out the resto druid somwhat.
Wondering if there is a quick guide what it does. For example with mouseover and what toggle keys there is.
It works nice in LFR but it burns mana rather quickly. I guess the custom table is ment for us to assign people to heal ?
I can just go over dissect the code and try it out but if you have any kind of guide or file that explain how the profile works that would be great.  :Smile:

----------


## Rezlol

Hey bubba, I got all your new profiles and I was trying to use Shadow Priest, I enabled it but it was just standing there doing nothing. I did try a different profile and that did work.

If this info is useful to you, I was in my Tiller's Farm planting my crops and needed to kill the birds/virmen.

Edit:

Similar thing happening with Fire Mage, it just did my buffs, made my mana gem but it didn't go through with the rotation. Gonna restart WoW and PQR and see what happens.

Edit 2:

Restarted wow, got on to mage and rotation was working. 
Restarted wow, got on to priest and rotation wasn't working.

----------


## g1teglover

> @Bubba
> Im trying out the resto druid somwhat.
> Wondering if there is a quick guide what it does. For example with mouseover and what toggle keys there is.
> It works nice in LFR but it burns mana rather quickly. I guess the custom table is ment for us to assign people to heal ?
> I can just go over dissect the code and try it out but if you have any kind of guide or file that explain how the profile works that would be great.


If you're looking to adjust the mana usage, the settings under the --Raid Settings-- (same can be done with Party, Arena, BG) ability would end up being the best place to change them. All of the CVars that are used in the healing profile are listed as well as the values of the player's health that the profile looks for. Also, you will have to change the Wild Growth ability as well as Rejuvenation to use the variables (trust me, made changing them on the fly a cakewalk). I've posted the changed abilities to allow for the variables to be changed on the fly

Find the line in the Rejuv ability:


```
and members[i].HP < 82
```

And change it to the following:


```
and members[i].HP < Nova_Rejuvenation then
```

Same thing is needed for the Wild Growth ability. Find the line:


```
or AverageHealth(3) <= 88 then
```

and change it to the following:


```
or AverageHealth(3) <= Nova_WildGrowth then
```

Those two changes will make the profile fully run off of the settings that are defined by the variables (and able to be changed in game using a macro).

----------


## Hordeglider

> First of all, really enjoy the Shadow Priest profile and it's just awesome. However, I'm getting below lua errors using the Shadow Priest profile today and it doesn't run at all. Any idea? Thanks.
> 
> Message: [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:15: attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/08/12 11:13:55
> Count: 602
> Stack: [string "local PQ_SWP = PQ_SWP ..."]:15: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


Hi Guys,
Any fix on the Shadow Priest soon? Meanwhile, I've reverted back to revision 27 and it's working so something must of gone wrong after. Thanks.

----------


## g1teglover

> Hi Guys,
> Any fix on the Shadow Priest soon? Meanwhile, I've reverted back to revision 27 and it's working so something must of gone wrong after. Thanks.


Looks like a change in the PQR_Nova_Data.lua file might be causing it. Have you tried updating the data file to the newest one?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Looks like a change in the PQR_Nova_Data.lua file might be causing it. Have you tried updating the data file to the newest one?


im im thinking i may have broken it by changing target validation, but i couldn't find any instance where what i changed would break it, been waiting to get a hold of mentally to see exactly how she was using it in SPriest

----------


## Hordeglider

> Looks like a change in the PQR_Nova_Data.lua file might be causing it. Have you tried updating the data file to the newest one?


Tried updating the data file to the latest one but still have same problem. Going back to rev 27 until there's a fix. Thx. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

Once again i need some help.

*UnitsClose(members[1], 90)*

He checks the distance between members[1] and another target with hp below 90.

What distance is that? 11.11?

/dump UnitsClose is always returning 0, even with HP check at 101.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Once again i need some help.
> 
> *UnitsClose(members[1], 90)*
> 
> He checks the distance between members[1] and another target with hp below 90.
> 
> What distance is that? 11.11?
> 
> /dump UnitsClose is always returning 0, even with HP check at 101.


UnitsClose isn't a wow API function, its a Sheuron Function. You can find it in the data file. It just looks for whoever has the most nearby players at 90% or lower.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> UnitsClose isn't a wow API function, its a Sheuron Function. You can find it in the data file. It just looks for whoever has the most nearby players at 90% or lower.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah since im using your data file, but i solved my problem with something similar.

AverageHealth from your Mistweaver with a PQR_UnitDistance check =)

----------


## crystal_tech

Released a rewrite to my SV hunter and put it up on the SVN, Got a working BM as well that has been rewritten just testing it out now. next up is MM or rogue

----------


## lostwalker

> Hi Guys,
> Any fix on the Shadow Priest soon? Meanwhile, I've reverted back to revision 27 and it's working so something must of gone wrong after. Thanks.


Is there a way to revert back to 27, if I only update using the SVN link, or am I out of luck?

----------


## Evelyn532

Thanks - i was wondering what the use mouseover skill was for!!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks - i was wondering what the use mouseover skill was for!!


which profile are you talking about?

----------


## Ninjaderp

bu_ba they are chatbots, there are dozens of nonsense posts with broken image-links just like that one on the board ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba they are chatbots, there are dozens of nonsense posts with broken image-links just like that one on the board ^^


Copy, thanks for the heads up.... *sigh* well thats annoying

----------


## Trekku

Hi bubba, thanks for all these profiles. 
Is there any chance i can use the Blood DK profile whilst still being lvl 85? Or is it for lvl 90 only.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi bubba, thanks for all these profiles. 
> Is there any chance i can use the Blood DK profile whilst still being lvl 85? Or is it for lvl 90 only.


I've only tested it at 85 lol. Haven't had time to level it up to 90 yet :-(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys. I've been sick with the flu, gonna take a couple of more days to recover but I'll look over the Demo, Fire and SPriest profile quickly as they weren't broken 4-5 days ago, heh.

@lostwalker: Looking into it nao!

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hey mentally. Gute Besserung...dont know the proper english couterpart^^...get healthy. coughing and sniffing right now too.
just tried my 85er shadow with some friends and found out it does nothing exept all the button pushdowns. Dont know if i have to delete any of the functions or any skills my char doesnt know yet. 
If u find a minute u may help me. but it doesnt hurry.

----------


## Tagrun

Any update on PvP Arms Warrior?

----------


## lantus

> Hey guys. I've been sick with the flu, gonna take a couple of more days to recover but I'll look over the Demo, Fire and SPriest profile quickly as they weren't broken 4-5 days ago, heh.


I hope you feel better soon for the holidays!

----------


## Waffellover

Getting this Ingame LUA Error with PVP Arms Profile.




> Message: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: attempt to get length of global 'PQ_Immunity' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/11/12 23:26:17
> Count: 253
> Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
> [C]: ?
> [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...

----------


## Kinky

Figured out the errors of Shadow Priests. I haven't experienced any problems with Fire or Demonology rotation yet. A detailed explanation with glyph/talent information would be absolutely helpfull, and if you can reproduce the problem. I'll continue experimenting and have a fix up for it all by tomorrow.

(If you can't wait; Remove Shadow Word: Insanity and Divine Star from the PQR Rotation.)

----------


## heosphoros

hmmmm ...for me its not showing any wow at the selection window
just edit mode .

----------


## PriestVec

I've been using your shadow priest one for awhile now and love it to death, however the new version seems to have a problem......devouring plague isn't casting automatically. Am I the only one having problems with this? It has always worked in past, but when i downloaded the new 7.0.5? version I noticed this last night.


Thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

> hmmmm ...for me its not showing any wow at the selection window
> just edit mode .


Click "Download Offsets".

----------


## vorn10

@Resto druid
No idea what wrong with my profile but did series of tests and when i use Incarnation it still stops and do nothing. Tried all spell id for incarnation. Did test rotation with just lifebloom and nothing helps.
Did download new and still same

EDIT
So when i run up incarnation and cancel tree form it works, but when 1 target got lifebloom and it casts it on another target, target 1 losing lifebloom.

EDIT
Is it possible to add Tsulong to heal table?
Like in canheal function "if unit == tsulong return true" ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Resto druid
> No idea what wrong with my profile but did series of tests and when i use Incarnation it still stops and do nothing. Tried all spell id for incarnation. Did test rotation with just lifebloom and nothing helps.
> Did download new and still same
> 
> EDIT
> So when i run up incarnation and cancel tree form it works, but when 1 target got lifebloom and it casts it on another target, target 1 losing lifebloom.
> 
> EDIT
> Is it possible to add Tsulong to heal table?
> Like in canheal function "if unit == tsulong return true" ?


Since I can't get incarnation to break down for me I may need to completely recode it completely....

And I'll play around with tsulong and the either encounters and add some coding in for them soon.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## generalsquid

Hey bu_ba, Re your mistweaver profile.

Uplift seems to not cast when the conditions are met (admitedly ive changed the condition to be 5 or 6 of more renewing mists, as the 3 you set was too low). Does your profile require the glyph? if so , any way to make it not? Also TFT doesnt seem to activate when conditions met either.

Any idea if this is profile issue or me issue?

----------


## generalsquid

> im working on a smart Uplift and Thunder Focus Tea..... I'll probably leave Revival on a Button Down modifier....
> 
> Life Cocoon will work similarly to LoH on my Pally


hmmm never mind, found the search thread function. The profile ive dowloaded from your asempla though has no button down modifier for Revival. Am i missing something, like anew profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hmmm never mind, found the search thread function. The profile ive dowloaded from your asempla though has no button down modifier for Revival. Am i missing something, like anew profile?


haven't finished it yet.... life got busy, had to focus on Druid for a bit

----------


## frII

I guess bu_ba just ignoring me.
So could somebody please,ask bu_ba about plans with Warrioir PvP arms?

----------


## Loosen

Crystal_Tech Great work all around. 

Latest SV profile bugs/hangs while attempting to cast mend with stampede rolling. Also, I wouldnt swear to it, but it seems to be raid group related or I could be wrong but it seems much more noticeable while in raid.

Could you add Glaive into the AoE rotation plz.

----------


## jamieb19

Hey Nova Team! I have just tried to set up the SVN and its asking me for user and password, on my last computer I did this and I didn't need it - but that was like 3 months ago. Thanks for the help.

----------


## jamieb19

now its fixed  :Smile:

----------


## puppychow

Anyone else have the resto druid profiles slow FPS down to 1 inside Terrace of Endless Spring? Latest version from SVN, works fine in every other LFR but on TOES bosses it lags like crazy. I saw some mentions of it in the previous pages but didnt find any way to fix it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Crystal_Tech Great work all around. 
> 
> Latest SV profile bugs/hangs while attempting to cast mend with stampede rolling. Also, I wouldnt swear to it, but it seems to be raid group related or I could be wrong but it seems much more noticeable while in raid.
> 
> Could you add Glaive into the AoE rotation plz.


i've updated sv with some changes hopefully it will fix the problems for ya with mend pet
also glaive toss and barrage will cast if you know the spells when you hit the aoe key

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I guess bu_ba just ignoring me.
> So could somebody please,ask bu_ba about plans with Warrioir PvP arms?


When I level my Warrior again, it will be updated even more....

I mostly wanted to update all the functions and everything after the Pre-Patch so if there was anyone that wanted to pick it up and all the new abilities could easily

Warrior is not a priority of mine  :Smile: 




> Anyone else have the resto druid profiles slow FPS down to 1 inside Terrace of Endless Spring? Latest version from SVN, works fine in every other LFR but on TOES bosses it lags like crazy. I saw some mentions of it in the previous pages but didnt find any way to fix it.


What Glyphs/Talents are you using?

----------


## Hoblerhans

dont know if it is of relevance...but in the -function and constants ability of the holy paladin is if Nova_Pause(1) then -- 1 = Left Shit, 2 = Left Control, 3 = Left Alt
return true... i definitively have no left shit on my keyboard^^

----------


## Loosen

@crystal_tech - 
Thx man. I'd +rep you if I could.

----------


## puppychow

> What Glyphs/Talents are you using?


For resto druid:

Feline Swiftness
Nature's Swiftness
Typhoon
Incarnation
Ursol's Vortex
Heart of the Wild

major glyphs: Rebirth, Rejuvination, Wild Growth
minor: Orca, Charm Woodland, Treant

If there is a different talent set I should use let me know and I'll try TOES lfr again with it. It only lags to 1 fps in TOES, MV and HOF are fine.

----------


## saga3180

> For resto druid:
> 
> Feline Swiftness
> Nature's Swiftness
> Typhoon
> Incarnation
> Ursol's Vortex
> Heart of the Wild
> 
> ...


Same problem as him im getting 1-3 fps lag in Toes but everything else works perfect.

----------


## g1teglover

> For resto druid:
> 
> Feline Swiftness
> Nature's Swiftness
> Typhoon
> Incarnation
> Ursol's Vortex
> Heart of the Wild
> 
> ...


I haven't updated from the SVN yet, and haven't seemed to have the FPS drops nearly that bad. I do notice that even in ToES, that my FPS will dip down into the 15-20 range (without PQR loaded) in combat. Have you tried with all addon's disabled and seen if there is a drop?

----------


## idiom444

I ranked in the top 200 on Stone Guard Heroic today with the resto druid master profile. Love the profile but would like to ask one thing. Would there be any way to reduce cpu usage of it. On fights like Garalon or Imperial Vizier Zor'lok there is just so many things going on that my older computer can't handle the profile and wow at the same time and i get insane fps reduction.

EDIT: Ive seen others having problems with Incarnation and the profile stoping. Whenever i cast it the profile coats the raid with 1 stack of lifebloom and spends clearcasting procs on instant cast Regrowth. Imo, swiftmend should be cast more (when healing manually i cast it practically on Cooldown.)

----------


## g1teglover

> Whenever i cast it the profile coats the raid with 1 stack of lifebloom and spends clearcasting procs on instant cast Regrowth. Imo, swiftmend should be cast more (when healing manually i cast it practically on Cooldown.)


You mean while in Incarnation, have it cast swiftmend more, or just in general? I'm not 100% sure that there's enough GCD's available while in Incarnation to do blanket lifebloom, clearcasting regrowths, and swiftmend on CD (might be possible, however would be a bigger mana loss then the blanket lifebloom blooms). 
As far as in general, It tries to get the most out of Swiftmend by only casting it when 3 or more players are grouped up. 


```
if PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 3 then
```

You can change this by modifying the number (in this case the 3). Try out a 2 (or 1 if you just want swiftmend used on CD without aiming for good AoE coverage from it). Also try going under your raid settings ability and changing the value of "Nova_Swiftmend". That's the HP percent for PQR to determine when the swiftmend ability should get cast. Try going higher/lower as needed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I was going to spend today on Mistweaver since it's my day off....

But it seems that I can't put off Resto Droods anymore....

I'll take a look at a couple things, may rewrite the Incarnation portion (I cringe at some of the ideas I might need to put into place)

For the next 2 hours I'll be taking PM's with personal requests on what I should add/change/take out of the Resto Druid (Please don't blow up the thread with requests  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I'm planning on looking into Yulong and the other fights that may require you to do something special (like not heal the amber people and everything)

----------


## frII

> When I level my Warrior again, it will be updated even more....
> 
> I mostly wanted to update all the functions and everything after the Pre-Patch so if there was anyone that wanted to pick it up and all the new abilities could easily
> 
> Warrior is not a priority of mine 
> 
> 
> 
> What Glyphs/Talents are you using?


Thank you for your answer=)
Gonna keep waiting for update=)

----------


## bu_ba_911

WEEELLLLLLLLL yesterday was an interesting day for me and my raid group i lead.....

Turns out we all hated out realm and i setup a huge transfer.... here's the catch and how it effects you guys....

I'm not bringing my Monk or my Druid..... Switching to a DK to be DPS/Backup OT

This leaves my Druid and Monk out to dry.... Our raid nights are thurs/fri/sun

if anyone wants to pay for my Transfer/Faction change, and wants me to be a backup on their realm for either DPS or Healing... this would keep me maintaining the profile easier... I wouldn't be able to commit to a raid completely, but as a backup I would be able to keep gearing and staying fresh with changes  :Smile: 

(It took me all day yesterday to text/email/pm my group to set this up, so that is why no Druid profile update was released even tho i coded quite a few changes)

----------


## idiom444

Not the druids!!!! D:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not the druids!!!! D:


It's ok....... I will be able to maintain it for the most part XD

----------


## Captncrunch

When using different files and settings on the Holy Paladin profile, do I need to move them from available abilities to current abilities, or can I just move the master over and it auto switches? I raid, 5 man, bg and arena. I couldn't find any information on how your profile works.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When using different files and settings on the Holy Paladin profile, do I need to move them from available abilities to current abilities, or can I just move the master over and it auto switches? I raid, 5 man, bg and arena. I couldn't find any information on how your profile works.


They r magical that's how they work! Lol and I don't quite understand the question. Are you talking about raid settings and the values in that? And that stuff? The master file just auto loads the correct profile based on where you are so the settings for those auto load 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vitamincore

bu_ba_911 Please tell me what to do that would be earned on your profile holy paladin? Put on a clean pqr. Profile is activated but nothing happens, the character does not do anything. I have a Russian client



> http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/n...ALADIN/Nova%20[Holy]_PALADIN_Abilities.xml
> http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/n...ALADIN/Nova%20[Holy]_PALADIN_Rotations.xml

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 Please tell me what to do that would be earned on your profile holy paladin? Put on a clean pqr. Profile is activated but nothing happens, the character does not do anything. I have a Russian client


Do you get any errors? I can't test on Russian clients, but it should he working. I've been good with keeping it universal 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## g1teglover

```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(8936) then
	--Clearcasting Procs
	if members[1].HP <= 95
	and UnitBuffID("player", 16870) 
	and ( not Nova_Moving or UnitBuffID("player", 117679) ) then
		PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
		return true
	end
	--Normal Regrowth Check
	if members[1].HP < Nova_Regrowth 
	and ( not Nova_Moving or UnitBuffID("player", 117679) ) then
	 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
	 	return true
	end
end
```

This code seems to handle the regrowth clearcasts perfectly.

----------


## vitamincore

Respected bu_ba_911, activation profile (alt + x) once there is a mistake. All add-ons have been disabled



> Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:401: CreateMacro() failed, already have 36 macros
> Time: 12/19/12 11:53:34
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `CreateMacro'
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:401: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


ps: I figured out it was a macro =)

----------


## Captncrunch

Thanks, that's all I wanted to know. Great profile btw.

----------


## SniperAdi

> WEEELLLLLLLLL yesterday was an interesting day for me and my raid group i lead.....
> 
> Turns out we all hated out realm and i setup a huge transfer.... here's the catch and how it effects you guys....
> 
> I'm not bringing my Monk or my Druid..... Switching to a DK to be DPS/Backup OT
> 
> This leaves my Druid and Monk out to dry.... Our raid nights are thurs/fri/sun
> 
> if anyone wants to pay for my Transfer/Faction change, and wants me to be a backup on their realm for either DPS or Healing... this would keep me maintaining the profile easier... I wouldn't be able to commit to a raid completely, but as a backup I would be able to keep gearing and staying fresh with changes 
> ...



Is it possible for you to bring one more update to the monk mistweaver since your Profile seems the best. Maybe you can update it to a final Version of 1.0 :-) If you want i can pay you a Transfer if it turns out to bring us a solid final Version with all spells working good. I am a big fan of your profiles and checking everyday for a mistweaver update.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol when I get tsulong coded and everything, my regrowth will be slightly more in depth XD

Also someone has already graciously helped me out, so I'll be able to backup their raids now and then to keep the gearing process and everything going 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## g1teglover

> Lol when I get tsulong coded and everything, my regrowth will be slightly more in depth XD
> 
> Also someone has already graciously helped me out, so I'll be able to backup their raids now and then to keep the gearing process and everything going 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Glad to hear that...lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

So im thinking about doing something interesting  :Stick Out Tongue: 

either live streaming a lower quality version of my coding Frost DK.... Or recording and uploading a higher quality version after i'm done

this will show everyone how i setup and everything (a lot of people have asked me about my setup and how i start)

it would just be cool idea i think  :Smile:

----------


## MastaRage

depending on how long you make the video, why not do both? Rather want for higher quality since it is from you Bu =]

----------


## bu_ba_911

> depending on how long you make the video, why not do both? Rather want for higher quality since it is from you Bu =]


Well live stream i thought would just be fun...

A recorded video would probably be sped up or edited XD

----------


## Ninjaderp

Buba - That sounds like a great idea, might even inspire god ol' me to give coding pqr-profiles a shot ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Question.... If I do this (i decided live stream would be to boring to most people [tho questions as i go would be interesting]) would you prefer music or narrating? (i personally think my own voice would get annoying)

And with my main now being a DK, expect Blood DK to get a healthy update as well  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

lookin forward to the blood love , only a os for me but still fun to play

also @mentally is the latest demo revision 1.5 ? tried update but still has the google code address and it doesnt seem to be added to the subversion address

----------


## laudon

Hey, I'm getting this error : 


```
<PQR> PvE - Beastmaster Disabled.
<PQR> PvE - Beastmaster Enabled.
<PQR Error> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.
```

even though the data file is in the data folder.

----------


## bobik123xx

> Hey, I'm getting this error : 
> 
> 
> ```
> <PQR> PvE - Beastmaster Disabled.
> <PQR> PvE - Beastmaster Enabled.
> <PQR Error> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.
> ```
> 
> even though the data file is in the data folder.


Same problem with druid and holy pala.When i switch to Nova Data File v2.3.0 - Nov 13, 2012 then everything works.

----------


## TehVoyager

downloaded the files within pqr.

Getting this in my chat log

<PQR> PvE - Wind Enabled.
<PQR Error> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.
<PQR> PvE - Wind Disabled.

i've checked, PQR_NOVA_Data.lua is in fact in the data directory.

i've relaoded PQR and wow. still not working.

whats up

----------


## lostwalker

Hi just a question for you about the disc profile, it works great in MV, but when I use it in HoF or ToES it completely lags out the game. The reason that i think it is the profile and not something else is that i can change it to a different disc profile and the game unfreezes and runs just fine. Have you guys had any issues with running the disc profile in HoF or ToES 25s?

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

It seems I made a typo in NY data file. I cannt fix it till I'm home in a couple hours. Sorry! 


Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TehVoyager

> hi buddy


im not your buddy, friend

----------


## Frissle

Can we expect any affliction updates soon?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Hahahahaha i have NO idea how it got there....

but there was a random 9 floating around in that Data File update  :Stick Out Tongue:  removed it and all is right and well in this world again  :Big Grin:

----------


## g1teglover

> Hahahahaha i have NO idea how it got there....
> 
> but there was a random 9 floating around in that Data File update  removed it and all is right and well in this world again


I thought that nine wasn't supposed to be there....lol. Didn't want to delete it just in the off chance it was ment to be there.

----------


## KleskReaver

> im not your buddy, friend


I'm not your friend, Guy

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not your friend, Guy


Don't call me guy, pal.

So I'm going to start taking pictures of y notepad and taking small clips of me coding. Might do just a little mini series on it and break it up instead of a long video  :Smile: 

I'll be doing this for Frost DK that might spilll over into updating Blood 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Bu_ba, could you explain "custom tables" a little? I just recenly went resto on my druid and have been using the M.A.D Honorbuddy CR, but I want to try out your resto-profile but I also want to understand how and when to best use its abilities.

It says "Right control - Add to Custom Table, Right Alt - Remove from Custom Table" as well as console commands on how to wipe off CT's/enable them. 

Also there's 3 rotations, Master Dungeon and Raid. The two latter are obvious, but whats special about Master-rotation?

Cheers and merry christmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## dubdee

this shit da bomb

----------


## vorn10

> Bu_ba, could you explain "custom tables" a little? I just recenly went resto on my druid and have been using the M.A.D Honorbuddy CR, but I want to try out your resto-profile but I also want to understand how and when to best use its abilities.
> 
> It says "Right control - Add to Custom Table, Right Alt - Remove from Custom Table" as well as console commands on how to wipe off CT's/enable them. 
> 
> Also there's 3 rotations, Master Dungeon and Raid. The two latter are obvious, but whats special about Master-rotation?
> 
> Cheers and merry christmas


Ok so dont know if it is good understanding of CT,s but.. CT (never used it) is for healing dedicate players. Default u have table built from whole raid members and sorted at first place with lowest hp to last place with highest hp. It is updating every second ( exactly when all abilites are "scaned" in rotation builder then it starts again from first). So if u turn CT u add manualy (with mouseover) to CT players who would like to heal. Hmm have to check if it works with Tsulong.
However if u wanna use this rotation keep eye on 5th and 6th bosses in HoF, cuz of parasitic growth, reshapelife (it will try to spam heal at enemy target ( in raid frames target isnt enemy but ingame it is) and that heals will hit u, doing nothing with rest of raid) and disonance field. 
So to get it works how it should work go to abilities editor -> open LUA file editor -> chose PQR_NOVA_DATA and find line:


```
function CanHeal(t)
```

then in that function add debuffs which has players and u dont want to heal them, so it should look like this:


```
function CanHeal(t)
	if UnitInRange(t) 
		and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
		and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
		and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
		and UnitIsConnected(t)
		and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
		and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
		then return true else return false end 
end
```

Bolded lines is that what u need, i got somewhere moded version but cant find it. U just add line under line "and UnitDebuffID(t,DEBUFF_ID_HERE) == nil -- description of debuff", save and from now u will not heal "bad" ppl.

About master, dungeon and raid.
He made it to easier optimize %% when to heal with each spells. Master is used everywhere, in dungeons it use dungeon, in raids it use raid. It will auto switch when u join specific instance. So now go to abilities editor and chose "party settings". Now on right u can change %% of spells when to use it. For parties u need use faster healing than in raids, so as u see u dont need to change over and over when u switch from raid to dungeon or another bg/arena.
Dont know if Buba updated resto past last 2-3 weeks cuz dispell too not working. For me orginal code doesnt work. There is need one more line in dispell code (it is in --init ability):


```
  -- Checking if there's a dangerous Debuff we shouldn't Cleanse  
  function DontDispel(t)
      local buff  = { 30108, 34914 }
      local DontDispelCheck = false
      for i=1, #buff do
      	if UnitDebuffID(t, buff[i]) then
			if select(11, UnitDebuff(t, GetSpellInfo(buff[i]))) == 30108 then
		    	if UnitDebuffID(t, 31117) then
		    		if select(11, UnitDebuff(t, GetSpellInfo(31117))) == 31117 then
		    				DontDispelCheck = false
		    				break
		    		end
		    	else
		    	 		DontDispelCheck = true
		    	end
		     	DontDispelCheck = true
		    end
		    DontDispelCheck = true
		end
	  end
	  return DontDispelCheck
  end
```

and in Natures Cure ability i need to remove one thing so it looks like this:


```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(88423) then
	if members[1].HP > 60 then
		for i=1, #members do
			if ValidDispel(members[i].Unit) and not DontDispel(members[i].Unit) then
			 	PQR_CustomTarget = members[i].Unit
			 	return true
			end
		end
	end
end
```

For now for me when i use tree form it stops to work, Buba said for him all is ok so no idea, if u can check tree form and write if it works.
Iam after half of first year of programming studies so will start more care about profiles ( it is good and pleasure place to learn and practice) since Buba said about lower prio for resto druid. But not eralier then in new year.

@Buba
Will it work?:


```
 if CanHeal(member,memberhp)...blablabla

function CanHeal(t,tHP)
	if UnitInRange(t) 
		and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
		and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
		and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
		and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
		and UnitIsConnected(t)
		and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
		and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
                and (not UnitDebuffID(t,DEBUFF_ID_HERE) or tHP<20)
		then return true else return false end 
end
```

Cant check cuz dont have WoW until friday. With my low knowladge of programming i think it should.

----------


## Ninjaderp

vorn10 thanks and +rep for the highly detailed post, absolutely cleared up most of my questions about CT's and how to use them. I will try to implement some of the things you suggested, have my resto-gear at 478 at the moment so Im definately viable for MSV/HOF-normals. Cheers!

----------


## bu_ba_911

Vorn I had already updated the canheal in the data file lol.

In my new version im working on, dispel is already working and updated. 

I'm going to manually add tsulong into the table. Still working on how I want it handled 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kaolla

Bu_ba, I'm back and absolutely terrible at my DK. Teach me everything. HALP! ^^

Also Merry Christmas to all of my old profile buddies.

----------


## Shamrockstar

> Bu_ba, I'm back and absolutely terrible at my DK. Teach me everything. HALP! ^^
> 
> Also Merry Christmas to all of my old profile buddies.


Kaolla! Welcome back to the fold!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba, I'm back and absolutely terrible at my DK. Teach me everything. HALP! ^^
> 
> Also Merry Christmas to all of my old profile buddies.


hahaha if you got skype we can go over everything so u can start making master pieces again XD

----------


## Kaolla

> hahaha if you got skype we can go over everything so u can start making master pieces again XD


I'm gonna spend a week questing to 90 and then we should talk about what I can help with. We moved offices and our new servers basically maintain themselves, so work isn't quite as crazy anymore  :Smile: 

Hi Shamrock!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Bu_Ba love your resto-profile, but noticed something strange now. I pressed left ctrl (which in info says its not used for anything) and it spammed my chat with "100 1" ^^ Any idea why?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_Ba love your resto-profile, but noticed something strange now. I pressed left ctrl (which in info says its not used for anything) and it spammed my chat with "100 1" ^^ Any idea why?


Hmmm pesky debug text.... its everywhere 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lostwalker

Anyone else having an issue with the current Shadow Priest profile not casting mindflay?

----------


## wowd00d

im pretty new to this and am using the surv hunter rotation. it works totally fine on trash, but refuses to do anything on bosses. tried it in a dungeon and in HoF and it just flat refuses to do anything during boss encounters. Any ideas? 
thanks

----------


## wowd00d

another thing i noticed, and maybe i'm once again missing something obvious, the fire mage profile doesn't want to apply/reapply living bomb, is there any way to fix this?

----------


## Ralphiuss

> WEEELLLLLLLLL yesterday was an interesting day for me and my raid group i lead.....
> 
> Turns out we all hated out realm and i setup a huge transfer.... here's the catch and how it effects you guys....
> 
> I'm not bringing my Monk or my Druid..... Switching to a DK to be DPS/Backup OT
> 
> This leaves my Druid and Monk out to dry.... Our raid nights are thurs/fri/sun
> 
> if anyone wants to pay for my Transfer/Faction change, and wants me to be a backup on their realm for either DPS or Healing... this would keep me maintaining the profile easier... I wouldn't be able to commit to a raid completely, but as a backup I would be able to keep gearing and staying fresh with changes 
> ...


I still want to join your raid team.

----------


## crystal_tech

> im pretty new to this and am using the surv hunter rotation. it works totally fine on trash, but refuses to do anything on bosses. tried it in a dungeon and in HoF and it just flat refuses to do anything during boss encounters. Any ideas? 
> thanks


I've had this issue once before while coding it, only thing i found to fix it is exit wow and pqr, run the wow launcher, quit the launcher, re launch wow and then pqr. if that fails you need to run the pqr updater and try again.

----------


## blacknightlll

Did we found out what our Xmas present was? I didn't see it

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Did we found out what our Xmas present was? I didn't see it


lol who said we would give a gift???

isn't team nova team grinch?

----------


## Kinkeh

> lol who said we would give a gift???
> 
> isn't team nova team grinch?


I think he means mentally's "pvp healing profile" that was going to be a surprise gift for da holidays, but I'm sure she's busier then ever right now.

----------


## crystal_tech

shes not in country atm, that could be the delay, however holidays aren't over just yet still got new years!

----------


## daveyboyuk

anyone usin nova unholy atm ? just wonderin how its performin

----------


## cukiemunster

Just tried an LFR with your resto druid profile, and it stops working when tree of life is up, and it worked last week for me, i havent changed anything. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Frissle

Can we expect any affliction updates soon?

----------


## Enragerx

Bubba, I know you are all into the resto druid, however disc priest is still an amazing class, any chance of updating the current disc profile so "smite" and "regular" healing will work correctly?

I can make the profile work somewhat, I just have to remove alot of the original functionality and it's a mana burn.

possibly add support for tier 5?


thanks.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Now I just tried resto in LFR and my FPS seems to suffer severly using it for some reason, using Master-rotation. Had none of these issues in RDF. It almost completely freezelags at times, and at other times its completely fluid. Anything I can do to make it more fluid with less FPS-lag?

----------


## g1teglover

> Now I just tried resto in LFR and my FPS seems to suffer severly using it for some reason, using Master-rotation. Had none of these issues in RDF. It almost completely freezelags at times, and at other times its completely fluid. Anything I can do to make it more fluid with less FPS-lag?


I've noticed alot of the LFR and Sha / Galleon raids cause me to dip from 145 fps out of combat, to about 18 FPS in combat, and then adding PQR ontop just seems to make the FPS even lower. Try turning the settings down to low and see if that helps with the FPS lag, is the best I can tell you. I'm honestly starting to think though that the game engine getting patched to add DX11 and other new graphical features is the main cause, as the FPS in combat gets worse every xpac.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I actually got rid of the FPS-stuttering after I updated the nova datafile through svn, now I only gotta find the optimal settings for my gear (479 ilvl)since I go oom a lot in LFR with these ^^

----------


## ccLoaded

> I actually got rid of the FPS-stuttering after I updated the nova datafile through svn, now I only gotta find the optimal settings for my gear (479 ilvl)since I go oom a lot in LFR with these ^^


Try playing around the health req before rejuv is cast that helped my mana out alot.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks, I'll try that out! +rep 

I tried resto inside AV and as soon as I got near everyone in the start WOW froze so I had to restart it. 
Also does anyone have a solution to why it hangs up when you use Incarnation?

Edit: It works very well in BG's with less than 40man, just came out of SotA top heals as well as storming the beach-achi ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Thanks, I'll try that out! +rep 
> 
> I tried resto inside AV and as soon as I got near everyone in the start WOW froze so I had to restart it. 
> Also does anyone have a solution to why it hangs up when you use Incarnation?
> 
> Edit: It works very well in BG's with less than 40man, just came out of SotA top heals as well as storming the beach-achi ^^


I'm rewriting resto incarnation. I have never had a lockup or anything so I can't debug it lol. So im just going to rewrite it I guess....

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

I appreciate it, maybe you could queue up a AV and check where if you get the same FPS-issue as me as soon as you reach a big group of people. Will press that +rep-button once my CD wears off

----------


## g1teglover

> Try playing around the health req before rejuv is cast that helped my mana out alot.


Try the settings that I posted a few pages back. They seemed to work quite nicely for a 483 ilvl in LFR (still oom'd but that's mainly from me carrying other healers in LFR).

**EDIT** Here's the raid settings that i'm using currently:


```
if not FirstRun then
	FirstRun = true
	SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 70)  
	SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Swiftmend", 85)  
	SetCVar("Nova_WildGrowth", 90)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesVigil", 70)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Innervate", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Nourish", 80)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesSwiftness", 40)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Ironbark", 60)  
	SetCVar("Nova_NaturesCure", 90)  
	SetCVar("Nova_Rebirth", 40)
end
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Thanks man, will try those out.

----------


## Genocyber

Hi, does Mentally spriest profile, cover FSCL and DI talents too?
I've changed my talents to these two and got a great dps increase, but when I use the pqr rotation, it doesnt seen to cast the procs.

Am I doing something wrong or these talents arent supported?

Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi, does Mentally spriest profile, cover FSCL and DI talents too?
> I've changed my talents to these two and got a great dps increase, but when I use the pqr rotation, it doesnt seen to cast the procs.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or these talents arent supported?
> 
> Thanks


i think ments still on vacation but i'll see if its coded or not.

update: nope dont see them coded just the lvl 90 talents

----------


## wowd00d

I tried all of the suggested methods, i.e. restarting wow and pqr, reinstalling etc on two computers and nothing. It's very weird because the DK and Mage profiles work just fine, it's the hunter one causing all the issues...

----------


## piratepetey

> Hi, does Mentally spriest profile, cover FSCL and DI talents too?
> I've changed my talents to these two and got a great dps increase, but when I use the pqr rotation, it doesnt seen to cast the procs.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or these talents arent supported?
> 
> Thanks


These talents are covered by the existing profile. FDCL just gives you an instant mind spike, which is covered in the "mind spike" and "mind spike (movement)" abilities in the rotation. DI resets the CD on mind blast, which is covered in the profile by the "mind blast" ability - it casts if it's available.

I've personally had no issues with these procs being used in the latest rotation, but there were a couple of bugs in earlier releases, such as mind spike procs not being used when moving which is now fixed. 

Have you updated to the latest rotation and data file?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I tried all of the suggested methods, i.e. restarting wow and pqr, reinstalling etc on two computers and nothing. It's very weird because the DK and Mage profiles work just fine, it's the hunter one causing all the issues...


odd is it the bm or sv profiles or both. I've just put out a new sv profile on the svn /pqr updater should get it too. If you wish i can teamviewer in when your online and have time just to see if i can fix the prob that you may be having 

nova file and my sv profile ver should have a 123012 date tag on them.

----------


## Nevodark

Anyone use the holy paladin profile ? hows it working out for them? it seems to use up a fair bit of mana for me and dosent seem to like casting LoD / Holy radiance which is my only real problem with it. especially in 5 mans where it would rather spam flash of light on everyone one by one instead of just casting HR a few times

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone use the holy paladin profile ? hows it working out for them? it seems to use up a fair bit of mana for me and dosent seem to like casting LoD / Holy radiance which is my only real problem with it. especially in 5 mans where it would rather spam flash of light on everyone one by one instead of just casting HR a few times


my pally is 85 so i haven't updated it

when i have time i'll look into it again

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just used the restodruid-profile in MSV tonight and I went oom pretty fast, that might have more to do with its settings combined with my gear than the profile itself though. I had to change to a HBroutine on Elegon since I was oom pretty much every time before last phase. Also any updates on Incarnation?

Some info on me and my settings:

My gear

7910 spirit
19.11% mastery
2444 haste
13.34% crit
2.21& hit

What I have the settings at now




> if not FirstRun then
> FirstRun = true
> SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 80) 
> SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 70) 
> SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50) 
> SetCVar("Nova_Swiftmend", 85) 
> SetCVar("Nova_WildGrowth", 90) 
> SetCVar("Nova_NaturesVigil", 70) 
> SetCVar("Nova_Innervate", 80) 
> ...


Do you think I could tweak any of the settings to keep healing as good as it does but soak less mana?

----------


## g1teglover

> Just used the restodruid-profile in MSV tonight and I went oom pretty fast, that might have more to do with its settings combined with my gear than the profile itself though. I had to change to a HBroutine on Elegon since I was oom pretty much every time before last phase. Also any updates on Incarnation?
> 
> Some info on me and my settings:
> 
> My gear
> 
> 7910 spirit
> 19.11% mastery
> 2444 haste
> ...


Aside from switching the percentages for Healing Touch and Regrowth, i'm not sure there much more that the profile can be tweaked, that will keep a decent performance and not OOM. 

I did notice that once you get to about 9k spirit unbuffed, the profile doesn't seem to run OOM nearly as fast. As far as Incarnation goes, might have to wait until Buba releases the next version to see if it fixes the issue. I can't really figure out the issue, as using Incarnation doesn't seem to have been affecting the rotation on my end.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, I'll have to test some more to see what really happens on my end while hitting Incarnation.

----------


## KleskReaver

> Hi, does Mentally spriest profile, cover FSCL and DI talents too?
> I've changed my talents to these two and got a great dps increase, but when I use the pqr rotation, it doesnt seen to cast the procs.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or these talents arent supported?
> 
> Thanks


Mentally's Shadow Priest profile does cover these talents and they should be working as intended,

The code to cover these talents are not in their own individual abilities in the PQR spell queue, they're inside "Mind Spike", "Mind Spike (Movement)" and "Mind Blast" abilities

If you are getting procs from FDCL or DI but PQR is not casting the appropriate abilities it means PQR is casting other abilities that have a higher priority (such as Devouring Plague)

There will be times when your procs will "fall off" without them being used, this is not a bad thing, because PQR is casting something better anyway  :Smile:

----------


## vorn10

@Bu_Ba
ur Nova_data missing two IDs of Dissonance Field:


```
and UnitDebuffID(t, 123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field
		and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nli -- Dissonance Field 2
		and UnitDebuffID(t, 123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 3 
		and UnitDebuffID(t, 128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 4
```

These are all ids.

----------


## g1teglover

I did write in an activation keybind in the Nova profile i'm using, just haven't tested the code yet, as my gametime ran out today. Feel free to create an Incarnation ability and try this code if you'd like (use spell id 106731 and cast target "player")


```
if Nova_Mod() == 8
 and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then
 	return true
end
if members[1].HP < 50
 and AverageHealth(5) < 50 then
	if GetCVarBool("Nova_DisableCD") then
		return false
	end
	return true
end
```

That should have the ability activate on the "Right Shift" key being held down, as well as automatically if more then 5 members of the party/raid average out below 50% HP. Also, using "/disablecd" should disable the automatic casting functionality.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks and +rep I will try that out after I wake up m8!

----------


## Hex2Dec

Hi,

I've already tried some of Nova Team profiles - druid, monk & DK. 

The question is - where could I verify what talents are optimal for particular profile? I mean - I'm not sure if my talent tree could be more suitable to Nova profile...

Where could I find it?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You can see in the ability-editor what talents are supported, I would assume. Then you could base your choices upon that. 

Or Bu_Ba could tell you what he used for his druid, and maybe those are the best fitting IDK ^^

----------


## Trekku

What is the custom table in the resto druid profile? i can't find anything about it.
Also, when i press Right control all sorts of numers get spammed in chat (only for me to see i think)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Vorn10 wrote a post about the Custom Tables ([PQR] Nova Team Profiles) you can read.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> What is the custom table in the resto druid profile? i can't find anything about it.
> Also, when i press Right control all sorts of numers get spammed in chat (only for me to see i think)


the numbers were part of a debug check that i forgot to remove  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## misterneko

Hi buba:


Tried the pve shadow profile but im seeing a lot of missed dps in AOE... can u help me? Do i need to have any special build or glyps?

Thanx

----------


## bu_ba_911

I just wanna say sorry for the prolonged release on the updated Druid Profile.... I started doing some fun things and now im working on bringing them into my profiles..... it wouldn't feel right to release it without this  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

No problem man, Im patient and I know you're a wiz and it will most definately be worth the wait ^^

----------


## g1teglover

> I just wanna say sorry for the prolonged release on the updated Druid Profile.... I started doing some fun things and now im working on bringing them into my profiles..... it wouldn't feel right to release it without this


Fun things = Best things...lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No problem man, Im patient and I know you're a wiz and it will most definately be worth the wait ^^





> Fun things = Best things...lol


only if i get it fully working  :Stick Out Tongue:  just in case i can't i don't wanna get anyones hopes up haha

*edit*
does any decent/good lua coder wanna help me out? it's a moderately sized project XD

im still working out the way i want it handled, but i got a framework laid out, just need help fleshing it out and streamlining  :Smile: 

regardless of help, i'll probably have this project completed over the weekend ^_^

----------


## g1teglover

I'd help you out if I could Bu_ba, but i'm still learning alot of LUA and I wouldn't want to have someone going back over the code and fixing various mistakes from noobish coding on my end...lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'd help you out if I could Bu_ba, but i'm still learning alot of LUA and I wouldn't want to have someone going back over the code and fixing various mistakes from noobish coding on my end...lol


Lol if I have someone working on it while I'm at work it'll get done faster  :Smile:  whisper me if you use Skype or yahoo lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

I would probably be willing to. What we talking about. Reason I'm having a change of heart joining a team-wise project is I'll need someone to take over my Druid profile in the near future. After I go into the Navy, someone will need to keep my profile updated as I don't know if I will even play WoW again after all it is said and done  :Cool: 

Just hit me up with the project and I will see what I can do. If it's something healing related, well, we might have a problem. I've never coded a healing profile and Sheurons code had me stumbled for about a hour until I actually looked over it to get it working in my Feral profile xD lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I would probably be willing to. What we talking about. Reason I'm having a change of heart joining a team-wise project is I'll need someone to take over my Druid profile in the near future. After I go into the Navy, someone will need to keep my profile updated as I don't know if I will even play WoW again after all it is said and done 
> 
> Just hit me up with the project and I will see what I can do. If it's something healing related, well, we might have a problem. I've never coded a healing profile and Sheurons code had me stumbled for about a hour until I actually looked over it to get it working in my Feral profile xD lol


Lol its not healing related at all. Its universally awesome  :Smile: 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Lol its not healing related at all. Its universally awesome 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


let me load up Skype, my skype name is c1zz1x, hit me up on it if you wanna give me the jest of it all.

EDIT* Let it update xD lol

----------


## nebmyers

Just a question about the demonology profile, will there ever be Imp Swarm CD support? It pops all my CD's but not that one :/

----------


## vorn10

no fu... way. I just poped incarnation in resto and it works now. wtf?
didnt updated profile since i discover it not working. Tried many times to check if it works. no idea.

----------


## firepong

Thought I would give you guys a alpha of whats to come. If Bu_Ba doesn't want me to release it, I'm sorry (it's just a screenshot though  :Cool: ). I wanna let everyone know what we have in store for his and my current Feral profile when the time comes. I'm pretty sure everyone that uses addons has a clear idea of what this picture means for use PQRotation users.

AGAIN, THIS IS ALPHA PHASE. WE SHOULD HAVE A GOOD LOOKING BETA OUT FOR ALL CURRENT PROFILES (At least my Feral DPS and his Resto Druid) BY THE WEEKEND.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow, you dont realize how convenient that will be rather than opening ability editor and messing stuff up... Im excited! Looks very good early!

----------


## firepong

> Wow, you dont realize how convenient that will be rather than opening ability editor and messing stuff up... Im excited! Looks very good early!


As of right now, the command to open it up has to be typed in to the chat bar, but that can be circumvented by using a macro. I'm thinking about coding in a check button (if checked or unchecked) that will pop up a 2nd minor frame with Settings on a button. Clicking that will open the main frame. We will see. The only thing that is currently working 100% right now is the Cooldown usage buttons at the bottom there. I got tired and didn't have enough time to work on Bu_Ba's part of the code (the top with the edit boxes you see there). From my Preliminary tests though, it wasn't hard though to get a good working copy up.

----------


## g1teglover

> Wow, you dont realize how convenient that will be rather than opening ability editor and messing stuff up... Im excited! Looks very good early!


That looks amazing. Really make the entire process of changing certain things in the profile alot easier then having to open the ability editor (or use and edit macro's to adjust the CVars).

----------


## Hoblerhans

jesus awesome stuff^^ looking foward to it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol way to spoil the surprise  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I already know exactly how I plan on working my code  :Stick Out Tongue:  my code will be silky smooth  :Smile:  I also.have an idea for your code  :Stick Out Tongue:  

This thing will never be done in my eyes me thinks 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Lol way to spoil the surprise 
> 
> I already know exactly how I plan on working my code  my code will be silky smooth  I also.have an idea for your code  
> 
> This thing will never be done in my eyes me thinks 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I'm with ya on never having it done Bu_Ba. Couldn't leave em in the code. I only gave them a alpha tho, so I didn't reveal much!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

The options menu has honestly gotten to the point where it actually functions how you think it would (Editing the values at least haha (which i think is what most of you Druid Tweakers were interested in))

just remember... tweaking the values in the editboxes doesn't give you a permanent change in value, it only lasts as long as you don't reloadui or close wow  :Big Grin: 

i have yet to find a way to save data to a file without being an Addon >.<

----------


## firepong

Just want to give an update on whats going on, for me anyways. For the little sneak peak I gave you earlier, here is another.

As seen from the picture and the pointing arrow. What is that you may ask? Well, we now have a Minimap icon for the interface we are creating. Took me damn near 3 hours to get it coded and working to my liking, but it is working, and working good. I think it will give Bu_ba a reason to remove a portion or 2 of his code  :Wink:  We will see what he says though. I think I'm going to start letting him code the main part of it, and I will do the GUI  :Cool:  Right now, it is locked right under the Calendar Widget on the Minimap, so I don't know how its going to work out on custom UI. Were going to have to let Bu_ba test this out. Next on my job either later today, right now or over the weekend is to get a fully featured GUI up and running, with Bu_ba's help of course  :Big Grin: 



P.S. Right clicking and holding will move the Icon where ever you want it while Left clicking will open the menu.

----------


## firepong

> Just want to give an update on whats going on, for me anyways. For the little sneak peak I gave you earlier, here is another.
> 
> As seen from the picture and the pointing arrow. What is that you may ask? Well, we now have a Minimap icon for the interface we are creating. Took me damn near 3 hours to get it coded and working to my liking, but it is working, and working good. I think it will give Bu_ba a reason to remove a portion or 2 of his code  We will see what he says though. I think I'm going to start letting him code the main part of it, and I will do the GUI  Right now, it is locked right under the Calendar Widget on the Minimap, so I don't know how its going to work out on custom UI. Were going to have to let Bu_ba test this out. Next on my job either later today, right now or over the weekend is to get a fully featured GUI up and running, with Bu_ba's help of course 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Right clicking and holding will move the Icon where ever you want it while Left clicking will open the menu.





> just remember... tweaking the values in the editboxes doesn't give you a permanent change in value, it only lasts as long as you don't reloadui or close wow


EDIT* I don't know if it has something to do with the Minimap button I made or if it just seems to save the values on my end, But every time I reloaded UI, not closing WoW, my values I have typed in to the boxes stick through reloads. That, and the edit boxes now populate each other automatically on first load with the default values of the tables created. Don't know if I fixed something or broke something all together :confused:

EDIT** By default, the Minimap Icon will always show, but there will be a box in the options to turn it on or off.

----------


## MastaRage

> WEEELLLLLLLLL yesterday was an interesting day for me and my raid group i lead.....
> 
> Turns out we all hated out realm and i setup a huge transfer.... here's the catch and how it effects you guys....
> 
> I'm not bringing my Monk or my Druid..... Switching to a DK to be DPS/Backup OT
> 
> This leaves my Druid and Monk out to dry.... Our raid nights are thurs/fri/sun
> 
> if anyone wants to pay for my Transfer/Faction change, and wants me to be a backup on their realm for either DPS or Healing... this would keep me maintaining the profile easier... I wouldn't be able to commit to a raid completely, but as a backup I would be able to keep gearing and staying fresh with changes 
> ...


I've seen you working on your druid, but is Monk "out to dry" for good?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow, I must spread around some rep to give it again to you two. Fantastic work you're doing on this!

----------


## cahe

Hello. I need help some1 can explain me how use custom table?

----------


## crystal_tech

> If I may suggest - just make a GUI outside of the game and save the results to your text file where the variables will actually change... then the user would just reload the profile
> 
> Really then it would be limitless. You could make buttons to have like default pve setting and default pvp setting or like bg settings.. idk this is just examples..
> 
> But honestly I think making a GUI is really just to underestimate the general PQR user's intelligence.. if they can't open your rotation and scroll to the top where you set all your keybinds and options ( just set them up nice and cleanly ) and set them to their liking, its pretty bad.


third party app to alt tab to to make changes or ingame ui that make changes without reload of profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> If I may suggest - just make a GUI outside of the game and save the results to your text file where the variables will actually change... then the user would just reload the profile
> 
> Really then it would be limitless. You could make buttons to have like default pve setting and default pvp setting or like bg settings.. idk this is just examples..
> 
> But honestly I think making a GUI is really just to underestimate the general PQR user's intelligence.. if they can't open your rotation and scroll to the top where you set all your keybinds and options ( just set them up nice and cleanly ) and set them to their liking, its pretty bad.


*sigh* 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## IfRYZ

Hi, i use svn checkout on my profiles folder and drag the profiles out and etc and it doesn't work dad messing or something?

----------


## g1teglover

> Wow, I must spread around some rep to give it again to you two. Fantastic work you're doing on this!


Same for me.

----------


## firepong

Ok guys, another sneak preview. I now have the Cooldown frame split from the main frame, just because of all the space it was taking up as well as what more I was going to add to it. Here is some pron of it all so far for you guys. I would say it is now getting close to the form of Beta with all that is done and how much more is left to be done.




Yes those are the default values for his spells and yes, from what he was telling me, it actually works now, so all you will have to do for whatever you want is to edit those values and they will be able to be used in his healing rotation when coded in. Also, I have come to find out that the values stick after reloads and even (not withstanding closing the game as you loose ALL DATA then) logging out and into another character.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Oh happy days.... i completed functionality coding just a little while ago....

the frame is working 100% as intended  :Big Grin: !!!

to the other profile writers that were interested in this, and how easily it would be implemented by them..... i'm try to make it as easy as possible XD

i will try to write a full guide on how to do it after i implement it into my own profiles XD

after i make a couple more edits, i will release the base code for people to view, and during that time i'll be implementing it into my own profiles for great examples on how to do it ^_^

----------


## Ninjaderp

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


*sigh* bu_ba, are you santa clause?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> *sigh* bu_ba, are you santa clause?


nope, just a 145 lb coder that finally found a project that kept him interested till completion  :Big Grin:

----------


## g1teglover

I can hardly wait after seeing those screenshots for the other changes that have been done to the profile. +rep to the both of you

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright..... Here's the real meat behind the frames  :Smile: 

there's a couple cosmetic changes that will be happening relatively soon (within a week at most), but the actual coding behind the frame shouldn't change much of all  :Big Grin: 

if you can decode my thought process on how this should be used (all the variable names and such are there if you can follow them), then you should be able to start implementing it without my examples that will be following later XD

Download:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31448826/No...g_Overhaul.lua

Have Fun Everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yay  :Big Grin:  Did you add support for it to your restodruid-profile yet? (which I still seem not to be able to get Incarnation to work on)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yay  Did you add support for it to your restodruid-profile yet? (which I still seem not to be able to get Incarnation to work on)


not yet.... the frame project took up almost all of my free time outside of work and raiding to get it to this point XD

i'll be working on implementing that tomorrow haha.... im tired and heading to bed now  :Big Grin:  *yawn*

----------


## Ninjaderp

Dont let bed bugs bite! ^^

----------


## firepong

Lol. Along with him and his profiles, I will be implementing this in my feral profiles as well. When I gett off work and back from the gyms in 5 hours, I will be up all day trying to get this fully implemented. Already have the energy drinks bought and a couple stacker3's if needed xD.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright.... I'm not throwing this up on my SVN just yet....

But who wants to be a guinea pig?  :Big Grin: 

I think i got the frame all working, and into my profile, but i don't have the time to test it out thoroughly.... anyone want to?

Download: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31448826/Nov...Frame_Beta.zip

----------


## Rubim

> Alright.... I'm not throwing this up on my SVN just yet....
> 
> But who wants to be a guinea pig? 
> 
> I think i got the frame all working, and into my profile, but i don't have the time to test it out thoroughly.... anyone want to?
> 
> Download: 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31448826/Nov...Frame_Beta.zip


****ING AMAZING

I was messing around with this, did not manage to do it as good as you did.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ****ING AMAZING
> 
> I was messing around with this, did not manage to do it as good as you did.


ty  :Big Grin:  i worked hard on it

----------


## g1teglover

Damn you too much rep given out in the past 24 hours and must spread rep around before giving more...

----------


## bu_ba_911

If i could get some feedback on if it working during all situations and everything, that would be awesome  :Smile: 

if theres some errors or bugs you find, those would be awesome to hear about as well, especially if you can find a way to repeat having the error shown so i can take a look at it XD

----------


## g1teglover

I'd gladly test it, have yet to do any raids this week, so can check both LFR and normal raids with no problem.

----------


## vorn10

@Buba Very nice work.
Tested and what spotted:
About cooldowns:
RightAlt not working - tested with lifebloom and CT
Incarnation on any button doesnt work.
Rest of buttons and CDs work.
About Variables look like all work fine. 
Tests done on LFR.
Will test more on just falling. xD

So:
Nourish set to 60 and it woks but not always. i was below 30 and what it do:
WG -> Nourish -> wating -> WG -> nourish (after this i was 50) -> waiting - looks like nourish is blocked or something.
Reju - OK
NS - OK
Ironbark - OK
Normal Regrowth - not working, only with NS or CC
Innervate - only in combat
HT - OK
NV - OK
Nourish - casted for buff OK, but for healing as above wrote.
NC and HT/RG with CC works i think, need more testing to spot in combat.

EDIT
And all changes i made without checked "overide default..." so like chaning work even if it is unchecked.

NC - doesnt work as statated few times ago.
This " and Nova_Cleanse" blocking NC from cast. Removed it and works fine.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Over ride only is meant to stop the profile from changing values during things like joining an instance and loading up those values. I wanted a way to not have my testing values overwritten in between dungeons :-) 

I'll look at the rest. Try for the testing :-D

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

*edit*
Right Alt works fine for me
Incarnation was still in testing mode and i removed the Nova_Incarnation and put in 8 instead lol..... just replace the 8 with Nova_Incarnation and the checkboxes will properly change what the modifier is
Looking into Nourish now

----------


## vorn10

Ok now all works fine.
But RightAlt for me doesnt work. It isnt important for me cuz on Ralt and Rctrl i got set CT which i dont use in raids. Same for Rshift.

Hmm maybe rightAlt doesnt work cuz of diferent types of keyboard?
Mine looks like:
... | space | alt | W7START | ctrl | insert | arrows...

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok now all works fine.
> But RightAlt for me doesnt work. It isnt important for me cuz on Ralt and Rctrl i got set CT which i dont use in raids. Same for Rshift.
> 
> Hmm maybe rightAlt doesnt work cuz of diferent types of keyboard?
> Mine looks like:
> ... | space | alt | W7START | ctrl | insert | arrows...


hmm did Right Alt work for you before in my profiles?

it's using the same logic as before to determine if you are pressing Right-Alt.... that is so strange....

----------


## vorn10

> hmm did Right Alt work for you before in my profiles?
> 
> it's using the same logic as before to determine if you are pressing Right-Alt.... that is so strange....


Will check in 3-4hrs after raid.

----------


## Hex2Dec

Hi, I've also tested resto druid profile, and I've noticed issues with alt button, lifebloom, and I couldn't turn the profile off. 

My suggestion is to build in an option to use trinket on every cooldown when mana for instance is lower than 80%. 

Many people use nowadays Karasang reputation trinket where "spirit" is on CD.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi, I've also tested resto druid profile, and I've noticed issues with alt button, lifebloom, and I couldn't turn the profile off. 
> 
> My suggestion is to build in an option to use trinket on every cooldown when mana for instance is lower than 80%. 
> 
> Many people use nowadays Karasang reputation trinket where "spirit" is on CD.


can you be more specific with what the issues are?

which alt button? what is wrong with lifebloom? and what do you mean you couldn't turn the profile off?

----------


## g1teglover

I just finished out LFR and normal 10 man raids. Must say really impressed at how the profile looks and works.

I did notice that the right alt didn't seem to trigger occasionally (might have been my PC/Keyboard not PQR or the profile), and that occasionally the profile would hang on casting nourish for a brief second (Nourish, wait..., wait..., Nourish, while people are at 70%) on occasion (again might be my PC).

Would like to make a small suggestion if possible. Is there any way to make the Cooldown window slightly more understandable (The modifiers that show up as default, don't match the profile's defaults at all, was showing left shift as being Tranq, but hitting would pause profile). Also, what about adding the middle mouse button to trigger trinket usage (if not it's fine too, lol).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I just finished out LFR and normal 10 man raids. Must say really impressed at how the profile looks and works.
> 
> I did notice that the right alt didn't seem to trigger occasionally (might have been my PC/Keyboard not PQR or the profile), and that occasionally the profile would hang on casting nourish for a brief second (Nourish, wait..., wait..., Nourish, while people are at 70%) on occasion (again might be my PC).
> 
> Would like to make a small suggestion if possible. Is there any way to make the Cooldown window slightly more understandable (The modifiers that show up as default, don't match the profile's defaults at all, was showing left shift as being Tranq, but hitting would pause profile). Also, what about adding the middle mouse button to trigger trinket usage (if not it's fine too, lol).


hmm i'll take a look at that..... >.< that seems completely wrong (the cooldowns thing)

i might just completely rewrite the Cooldowns pages grrr

during my own private tests this was working fine >.>

----------


## g1teglover

> hmm i'll take a look at that..... >.< that seems completely wrong (the cooldowns thing)
> 
> i might just completely rewrite the Cooldowns pages grrr
> 
> during my own private tests this was working fine >.>


It wasn't a coding issue...more of user error. I didn't know that I had to have the check box marked for the CD's to work as based in the frame.

**EDIT** Did notice a bug. If you disable the key binds for the CT, and then have the enable CD box checked under 5 and 6, the key binds will still activate the Custom table add/remove.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It wasn't a coding issue...more of user error. I didn't know that I had to have the check box marked for the CD's to work as based in the frame.
> 
> **EDIT** Did notice a bug. If you disable the key binds for the CT, and then have the enable CD box checked under 5 and 6, the key binds will still activate the Custom table add/remove.


that's not a bug per say..... that's more of a fail-safe

if i didn't, then the hex value would be zero, which would mean it doens't need a modifier pressed at all. so as you are changing keybinds, i ASSUMED you will just change your modifier, not leave it blank to disable as opposed to just disabling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## g1teglover

> that's not a bug per say..... that's more of a fail-safe
> 
> if i didn't, then the hex value would be zero, which would mean it doens't need a modifier pressed at all. so as you are changing keybinds, i ASSUMED you will just change your modifier, not leave it blank to disable as opposed to just disabling


Ok, that makes more sense now that I think about it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

alright it's been a little while now....

i've been having conflicting reports...

what do people think works and what do people think doesn't work? this weekend i will have the time to delve back into this, but i wouldn't mind having a list to work with or maybe take a sneak peak at before then  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vorn10

@Bu_ba when i used yestarday Sheuron profile with right alt it works, maybe as someone said before i wrong used CD table. Will check in hour.
At SVN there is old profile right? Cuz i did mistake and overrite in tested profiles, not in testing folder for pqr.

----------


## kclux

Nicely done with the Framework. The problems I encountered so far are, using ElvUI I wasnt able to see the minimap button at all at first, it looks like a small graphics bug somewhere in the middle of the map there  :Smile: 

Turned ElvUI off and found the button then, I am not able to move the button but I think it was said it should be fully moveable? Also when I try to disable it, the button always comes back even tho the settings show it is set to not show.

Btw did you add any Tsulong support in this new version?

----------


## vorn10

@Bu_ba Looked at code but iam to low with that to check. Inca doesnt work without "Glyph of the Treant Form". Gone for LFR without glyph (didnt know cuz of many resets of specs) and when i poped it up i was doing nothing. For next fight i glyphed it and all was fine.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Bu_ba Looked at code but iam to low with that to check. Inca doesnt work without "Glyph of the Treant Form". Gone for LFR without glyph (didnt know cuz of many resets of specs) and when i poped it up i was doing nothing. For next fight i glyphed it and all was fine.


ty, now that i something i can try to do to see if i can repeat the issues people are having with inc.... i would not have suspected Treant form to be the issue if that is indeed the issue >.<

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nicely done with the Framework. The problems I encountered so far are, using ElvUI I wasnt able to see the minimap button at all at first, it looks like a small graphics bug somewhere in the middle of the map there 
> 
> Turned ElvUI off and found the button then, I am not able to move the button but I think it was said it should be fully moveable? Also when I try to disable it, the button always comes back even tho the settings show it is set to not show.
> 
> Btw did you add any Tsulong support in this new version?


yea i've been using elvui and other uis as well, i just write in /nova to make it pop up  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i'll look into the map button a little more as well

*edit*
FOUND THE ISSUE  :Big Grin: 
now i will patch that up and ship it out before i leave for work today ^_^

tyvm for finding the for me Vorn  :Smile: 

*edit*
Fix is uploaded and ready for all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Oh that explains why Incarnation doesnt work, gotta get that glyph then ^^

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey. Having some problems. perhaps its pqr. trying some different profiles now. This is the lua error im getting

Message: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:277: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 01/09/13 19:07:21
Count: 260
Stack: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:277: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 109304
(*temporary) = 56641
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey. Having some problems. perhaps its pqr. trying some different profiles now. This is the lua error im getting
> 
> Message: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:277: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 01/09/13 19:07:21
> Count: 260
> Stack: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:277: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


is it the MM profile? if so its related to Steady Shot. MM isn't quite done as i've been focusing on bm/surv for my raid group.

----------


## svs

Buba your resto druid profile is amazing, but Natures Cure doesn't work for me at all. Have to switch to Sheemoon's for fights that require dispel.
Can you please take a look?

Edit, this code seems to work:



```

local candispel = 1
 local i = 1
local buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[1].Unit, i)
while buff do
  if bufftype == "Magic"
  and UnitIsFriend("player",members[1].Unit)
  and candispel ~= nil
  then
  PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
  return true end
  i = i + 1;
  buff,_,_,count,bufftype,duration = UnitDebuff(members[1].Unit, i)
end 


```

----------


## starface

How about a new Frost Dk Profile ?
cuz Frost > Unholy

----------


## matimati

On the OP it says that beast master profile is up but when i update and load PQR its only coming up with survival. Has it been named incorrectly or is the BM one missing?

----------


## crystal_tech

> On the OP it says that beast master profile is up but when i update and load PQR its only coming up with survival. Has it been named incorrectly or is the BM one missing?


check the rotation editor and make sure its got kill command if not its the wrong profile, if it has it i forgot to change the comment in the file.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba your resto druid profile is amazing, but Natures Cure doesn't work for me at all. Have to switch to Sheemoon's for fights that require dispel.
> Can you please take a look?
> 
> Edit, this code seems to work:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Ahh I forgot to put that change in the live profile, I had recorded dispel already, but forgot to copy it in 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## matimati

> check the rotation editor and make sure its got kill command if not its the wrong profile, if it has it i forgot to change the comment in the file.


I see kill shot but not kill command. Does that mean the download hasnt been updated?

----------


## crystal_tech

> I see kill shot but not kill command. Does that mean the download hasnt been updated?


let me look into it here.

----------


## Kinky

Still alive the kicking guys!
I had to get a new charger for my laptop as I forgot mine in the states before I went to Norway for the holidays.

I have a lot of good things planned in the very near future with the Mage, Priest and Warlock profiles. Including my all new Shadow Priest PvP profile! My little Christmas gift to you guys.

It's all coming along nicely, however, I'm still trying to catch up to what's been going on the last month. :P The updates shouldn't be far off though!

----------


## Aleksonfire

> is it the MM profile? if so its related to Steady Shot. MM isn't quite done as i've been focusing on bm/surv for my raid group.


No it is the survival profile. and was working fine a couple nights ago.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Still alive the kicking guys!
> I had to get a new charger for my laptop as I forgot mine in the states before I went to Norway for the holidays.
> 
> I have a lot of good things planned in the very near future with the Mage, Priest and Warlock profiles. Including my all new Shadow Priest PvP profile! My little Christmas gift to you guys.
> 
> It's all coming along nicely, however, I'm still trying to catch up to what's been going on the last month. :P The updates shouldn't be far off though!


Lol that might explain why I didn't see you on skype  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Logandros

> Ahh I forgot to put that change in the live profile, I had recorded dispel already, but forgot to copy it in 
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Hey bu_bu_911

Also in the last Resto Druid update it seems the Lifebloom (Left-Shift) got moved to Right-Shift. Was this intentional? Is it just me?

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey bu_bu_911
> 
> Also in the last Resto Druid update it seems the Lifebloom (Left-Shift) got moved to Right-Shift. Was this intentional? Is it just me?
> 
> Thanks


you should be able to change it easily, i changed it for testing purposes honestly haha (i heal manually)

do people want me to change it back?

----------


## Aleksonfire

Still having problems with the survival profile. It will sometimes cast glaive toss right after activating. but other than that just spews out lua errors and auto attacks. Am running pqr and wow as admin, Any ideas?

----------


## KleskReaver

> Still alive the kicking guys!
> I had to get a new charger for my laptop as I forgot mine in the states before I went to Norway for the holidays.
> 
> I have a lot of good things planned in the very near future with the Mage, Priest and Warlock profiles. Including my all new Shadow Priest PvP profile! My little Christmas gift to you guys.
> 
> It's all coming along nicely, however, I'm still trying to catch up to what's been going on the last month. :P The updates shouldn't be far off though!


Looking forward to your updates, loving your Shadow PVE profile! <3

----------


## Logandros

> you should be able to change it easily, i changed it for testing purposes honestly haha (i heal manually)
> 
> do people want me to change it back?


It would be nice, kind of got used to LB with left shift and pausing with left alt.  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

> Still alive the kicking guys!
> I had to get a new charger for my laptop as I forgot mine in the states before I went to Norway for the holidays.
> 
> I have a lot of good things planned in the very near future with the Mage, Priest and Warlock profiles. Including my all new Shadow Priest PvP profile! My little Christmas gift to you guys.
> 
> It's all coming along nicely, however, I'm still trying to catch up to what's been going on the last month. :P The updates shouldn't be far off though!


Really nice to have you back here  :Smile:  And looking forward to those profiles, especially SP PvP sounds interesting.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Still having problems with the survival profile. It will sometimes cast glaive toss right after activating. but other than that just spews out lua errors and auto attacks. Am running pqr and wow as admin, Any ideas?


grab the new profile off of the svn i've tweaked a bit, and check to see if aoe might be enabled.

----------


## KuRIoS

thank you for free profiles to the OwnedCore community - enjoy your 10 rep and 500 corecoins

----------


## Kinky

Sorry for delaying the new updates guys. :P I'm trying to learn and messing around with the Nova Frame in the profiles.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> grab the new profile off of the svn i've tweaked a bit, and check to see if aoe might be enabled.


Lol I feel like Im the butt end of a joke or something. I grabbed the new profile. Now it wont even let me load the hunter profiles. I delete your survival profiles and it works just fine. Redownload and it is back to not loading any profiles. Lol I don't even know how that is possible unless its maybe corrupted somehow?

EDIT: Im a retard. I was saving the webpage not the file. However still not working. and no aoe is not enabled
Deleted everything pqr and all. Redownloaded.... still doesn't work. Im thoroughly confused.

Lua Error:
Message: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:279: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 01/12/13 07:39:15
Count: 1756
Stack: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:279: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 109304
(*temporary) = 56641
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = "attempt to compare nil with number"

----------


## Apocalypse59

How much Spirit should I aim for as a rough estimate before trying to heal with the Resto Profile?

----------


## g1teglover

> How much Spirit should I aim for as a rough estimate before trying to heal with the Resto Profile?


I've had decent results in LFR with upward of 8500+ spirit, as long as the other healers aren't standing around doing nothing. In normal modes, it's going to really depend on how well your group will mesh together, there's been occasions and fights that i've oom'd fast because people's ignoring mechanics, or the profile occasionally sticking to one ability (raid wide dmg and the profile stuck on spamming Healing touch because of people's health). I'd say give it a few tries and see what feels good.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Lol I feel like Im the butt end of a joke or something. I grabbed the new profile. Now it wont even let me load the hunter profiles. I delete your survival profiles and it works just fine. Redownload and it is back to not loading any profiles. Lol I don't even know how that is possible unless its maybe corrupted somehow?
> 
> EDIT: Im a retard. I was saving the webpage not the file. However still not working. and no aoe is not enabled
> Deleted everything pqr and all. Redownloaded.... still doesn't work. Im thoroughly confused.
> 
> Lua Error:
> Message: [string "--Code By Crystal_tech ..."]:279: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 01/12/13 07:39:15
> Count: 1756
> ...


ah, its the damn exhilaration code in the setup ability, just remove it and try again.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I've had decent results in LFR with upward of 8500+ spirit, as long as the other healers aren't standing around doing nothing. In normal modes, it's going to really depend on how well your group will mesh together, there's been occasions and fights that i've oom'd fast because people's ignoring mechanics, or the profile occasionally sticking to one ability (raid wide dmg and the profile stuck on spamming Healing touch because of people's health). I'd say give it a few tries and see what feels good.


Thanks for the feedback. +rep

----------


## bu_ba_911

Shoutout to Kinkeh for making an awesome banner for our Team Nova post ^_^

----------


## g1teglover

Bu_Ba, just updated via the SVN and everytime I enable the resto profile, I get this error:


```
message = string "if not FirstRun  ...:15: Couldn't find CVar named 'Nova_WildGrowth,
count = 2,
locals = "(*temporary) = "Nova_WildGrowth" (*temporary) = 92",
timestamp = "2013-01-11 23:28:58",
context = "Global",
stack = "[C]: in function `SetCVar' "if not FirstRun  ...:15: in function `?' 
          "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility' 
          "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
          "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214>
```

As soon as I revert back to the version that you posted (not the one listed on the svn), the error goes away. Any ideas?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_Ba, just updated via the SVN and everytime I enable the resto profile, I get this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> message = string "if not FirstRun  ...:15: Couldn't find CVar named 'Nova_WildGrowth,
> count = 2,
> locals = "(*temporary) = "Nova_WildGrowth" (*temporary) = 92",
> timestamp = "2013-01-11 23:28:58",
> context = "Global",
> ...


a couple, ill need to look into it tomorrow tho, gotta head to bed right now....

probably has to do with the code mentally injected into it, but ill test things out tomorrow lol

use the working code ofr now, nothing functionality wise changed from that one till this one

----------


## Kinky

Trying to learn how the Nova Frame works internally, and update it and such. =P So I made a lot of changes to how it handles CVars. Basically my idea was to make everyone able to create tables with spaces in them, and the frame would automatically convert those spaces to underscores when you run the profile (and properly look for them!)

I'll try and fix the Nova Frame on the SVN though quickly.

*Edit:* I've made a quick change to Resto Druids, which should fix the stupid CVar problem you guys were experiencing. Please update!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sweet Mentally, nice to have you back! Went resto on my druid from boomkin and loving it so far with Nova's profile!

----------


## cassrgs

Hello everibody.

I also switched my guardian spec to resto to try the profile and its incredible.

but i noted doing some dungeons that natures cure dont work

I was looking at the code and i tried to use /disablecleanse to check

and it gave me the error below



```
Date: 2013-01-13 14:02:50
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."] line 425:
   Couldn't find CVar named 'Nova_DisableCleanse'
Debug:
   [C]: SetCVar()
   [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:425: ?()
   ..\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4388:
      ..\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4334
   [C]: ChatEdit_ParseText()
   ..\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4082: ChatEdit_SendText()
   ..\FrameXML\ChatFrame.lua:4121: ChatEdit_OnEnterPressed()
   [string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEnterPressed"]:1
Locals:
(*temporary) = "Nova_DisableCleanse"
(*temporary) = 1
```


what could it be?

----------


## Aleksonfire

> ah, its the damn exhilaration code in the setup ability, just remove it and try again.


Yup. I finally found it and came back to update you and you had the answer lol. Seems you had ( ) around the hp check function. So I just removed those and removed the pet hp part (since im a heartless jerk who doesnt care about my pet  :Stick Out Tongue: ) Testing now to see if indeed the exhil will pop.

Edit: Test was succesful. It now works as intended.




> --Exhilaration
> if IsPlayerSpell(109304)
> and PlayerCombat 
> and PQR_SpellAvailable(109304)
> and PlayerHP < 50 
> then
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(109304))
> end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello everibody.
> 
> I also switched my guardian spec to resto to try the profile and its incredible.
> 
> but i noted doing some dungeons that natures cure dont work
> 
> I was looking at the code and i tried to use /disablecleanse to check
> 
> and it gave me the error below
> ...


ahh that explains it.... i removed that to make way for a different CVar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

forgot to update which one Nova_Cleanse was looking at  :Wink:

----------


## spawnpl

The shadowpriest profile doesn't seem to cast mind flay for some reason.

----------


## freaki

i would sell my grandmother for the new sp pvp profile mentally:-)

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ Best grandson ever

----------


## bu_ba_911

Found a couple errors in Frame and Druid.... Frame mostly from some of the tweaks thrown in, Druid from incomplete code that i missed  :Wink: 

Releasing a new Frame and Druid shortly.... just running last checks...

And it's updated now. Check it out  :Big Grin: 

Frame now has an enable/disable ability for each value we can check.... Also WildGrowth CVar missing is fixed... Natures Cure should work.... lots of goodies  :Wink: 

Still working on Tsulong Logic....

----------


## brutus2105

Comes a Elemental Shaman Profile in the next time?  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Yup. I finally found it and came back to update you and you had the answer lol. Seems you had ( ) around the hp check function. So I just removed those and removed the pet hp part (since im a heartless jerk who doesnt care about my pet ) Testing now to see if indeed the exhil will pop.
> 
> Edit: Test was succesful. It now works as intended.


glad its working for ya.

----------


## Envision

Seems your Blood Tanking profile has stopped working while in combat. It Buffs and will cast DnD but will do nothing else in combat. Switched to Rubim's Blood Profile and it works fine. Well, that's it. Thanks for all your hard work! +rep

----------


## saintsrlfc

Hello, 

Does anyone else get massive LAG when using Disc nova Profile? I have tried everything to stop this all other profiles work fine

Thanks

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello, 
> 
> Does anyone else get massive LAG when using Disc nova Profile? I have tried everything to stop this all other profiles work fine
> 
> Thanks


it hasn't been updated since Cata....

thinking about leveling a priest and paladin using RAF and a couple friends to relevel all of my alts  :Smile:  we'll see what the future brings

----------


## cassrgs

RAF its really nice, i did this with a dual box (palie prot, priest) and full loomies got to 80 in around 2 days (more xp for doing instances on only 2 chars, one run on uldaman with the quests gave me 4 levels).

gogo Buba, we are all supporting you XD

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Hello, 
> 
> Does anyone else get massive LAG when using Disc nova Profile? I have tried everything to stop this all other profiles work fine
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the profile is pretty broken. Just like bu_ba_911 said it hasn't been updated since Cataclysm.
I've shelved my Disc Priest at the moment for Resto Druid, since the profile for them works amazing.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Yes, the profile is pretty broken. Just like bu_ba_911 said it hasn't been updated since Cataclysm.
> I've shelved my Disc Priest at the moment for Resto Druid, since the profile for them works amazing.


Which Resto Druid Profile are you using?

----------


## Ninjaderp

^^ Team Nova's, obviously? Try it out, its really good.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> ^^ Team Nova's, obviously? Try it out, its really good.


Just wanted to stop by and give props to NOVA's resto druid profile. Not only is it awesome, but it will make your breakfast and change your clothes..... (j/k) But it's really awesome!

----------


## Kinky

@Apocalypse59: Nut sure if I've mentioned this before in this forum, but once I've made some room on my plate, I'm going to start messing around with Discipline.
My ultimate goal is to bring every profile that we have up to the same level of the Resto Druid and Shadow Priest profiles, and that work has partially been started already with Priest/Warlock/Mage. =)

----------


## freaki

mentally do we have an ETA on the shadow priest pvp profile?..even roughly should help my mental state:-)
+rep
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mentally again.
will rep you as soon as i can again:-)

----------


## Kinky

*Nova Shadow Priest version 8.0 Update!*

*What's new in this version:*
Updated Shadow Priest profile to better synchronize spell casting sequences!
Fixed various small bugs and errors, the profile should now fully supports 5.2!

- Talent detection is now baseline for all talent abilities. No need to reload your interface anymore when changing talents!
- Added a better Racial usage
- Added ability for automatic potion usage during Heroism if present in your bags
- Added Desperate Prayer to the
- Other general code cleanups

Profile has been updated for the Nova Frame, so you can now customize:
- Enable/Disable automatic Potion usage during Heroism
- Enable/Disable automatic Healthstone usage
- Set Healthstone health treshold
- Enable/Disable automatic Desperate Prayer usage
- Set Desperate Prayer health treshold
- Enable/Disable automatic Power Infusion usage
- Enable automatic Racial usage
- Enable/Disable automatic Shadowfiend management
- Enable/Disable Boss-mob only cooldowns
- Customize their own keybindings

*Images:*

Type /nova after loading the profile to customize it to your needs.

*Download*
Mentally's [Nova] Shadow Priest v. 8.0
All the feedback you can give of the profile is good feedback. Don't hold back if there's anything you don't understand or have issues with. (Or even experience issues!) My Inbox is always open for 'ya.

As always, if you want to help me out and keep me motivated to create bigger and better profiles. make a donation or +Rep me! - It will not go unnoticed.  :Smile: 

Also note; I've quit playing on the European realms now as my account got frozen this Saturday, and started leveling up my characters again on a brand new US account. I'm still missing Cataclysm and Mists of Pandaria on the account, so any help is appreciated!

Warlock and Mages being updated really soon as well!

@freaki: Coming next weekend if I'm lucky!

----------


## evlow

++rep coming from me, however it says i must spread it around so i'll get you soon. I really like the new profile and appreciate the hard work you've done up until now :-) I look forward to your PVP profile and all the cool things you continue to do with this one!

----------


## freaki

testing atm in lfr and tonight in hc hof

----------


## Synnoid

I'm having some issues.
For some reason while running the blood DK rotation I get residual tables all over my ui preventing me from clicking on certain areas. 
Example: http://new.tinygrab.com/81388580e78c...51042b786f.png
Could you guys look into this? I'm fairly convinced this is caused by your profiles.

I'm doing a fresh install just to be 100% sure. I'll get back.

----------


## Synnoid

The problem happens with the nova_notify() function.
It isn't removed after notifications, and intercepts mouse functions / drags, so it gets all messy  :Smile: 
Setting Nova_NotifyFrame:EnableMouse(false) on line 287 in the data file should fix that  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

@Synnoid: I'll look over the Death Knight profile to see if I can't fix the Nova_Notify() thing. It might be because we've made some changes to the NotifyFrame and not updated the DK profile for it.

Anyway, here are some pictures that I forgot to add to you guys!
 
I'll add them to the main post as well so people can check them out.  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The problem happens with the nova_notify() function.
> It isn't removed after notifications, and intercepts mouse functions / drags, so it gets all messy 
> Setting Nova_NotifyFrame:EnableMouse(false) on line 287 in the data file should fix that


Hmm when the frame isn't shown it shouldn't capture... I might change what is clicked to move.... Or just remove move-ability from the notify 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## starface

does anyone have an GOOD warry arm pvp profil ?

----------


## cassrgs

@mentally: Awesome work! +rep

Just a little first thing I realized after trying on raid dummy 

I tried to set pause rotation for left control key together with the let alt. After I changed on the cooldown window both the keys stopped working, I tried to reload ui but didn't work too. 
Then I saw that pause only work if both keys are pressed at same time instead of one or another. After this I reverted back to pause only on alt to test other thing. When I hold alt the rotation pauses, but while holding if I press the other alt or any of shift and control, it cancels the pause and continue the rotation (i don't use bindings as ctrl+alt+R or anything like that and don't know if many people do, but in any case).

Thank you very much for the profile Mentally and as many here I'm waiting anxiously for the pvp one  :Smile: 

edit1: arggh this spread rep thing!

----------


## Synnoid

Blood tanking Galaron not quite working, rotation stops working after the first leg, I think it might be a range issue?

----------


## Kinky

@cassrgs: Sorry for getting back to you so slowly. It's a known thing. When you change keybindings, you have to stop/start the profile again for them to update. It's sadly how the CVars work and being updated.  :Smile:  Hopefully the PvP profile will be satisfactory to everyone!

----------


## daveyboyuk

is nova frame available yet? if so where can i get it

----------


## cassrgs

@mentally: After trying for a second time, changing the pause for left alt and left control and reloading pqr for the cvars to be registered, the pause still only works if both keys are pressed together and not one or another.

Maybe somthing about the values Nova_Mod() asks on the ability. Since if you set left shift and control keys on the cooldown window he will register 6 on the cvar so that the only way to 

if Nova_Mod() == pauseRotation then return true end

be valid it is if both keys are pressed?

In my case that i want that any of the keys pause the rotation its no good but the code the way it is can be a good thing when you have more cooldowns then keys to use so you can use combinations of them 

for example CD1 left shift, CD2 left Ctrl, CD3 left shift and control

----------


## Waddagundar

> *Nova Shadow Priest version 8.0 Update!*


Donation made. Thanks for your efforts. Any chance of Holy spec along these lines?

----------


## crystal_tech

> @mentally: After trying for a second time, changing the pause for left alt and left control and reloading pqr for the cvars to be registered, the pause still only works if both keys are pressed together and not one or another.
> 
> Maybe somthing about the values Nova_Mod() asks on the ability. Since if you set left shift and control keys on the cooldown window he will register 6 on the cvar so that the only way to 
> 
> if Nova_Mod() == pauseRotation then return true end
> 
> be valid it is if both keys are pressed?
> 
> In my case that i want that any of the keys pause the rotation its no good but the code the way it is can be a good thing when you have more cooldowns then keys to use so you can use combinations of them 
> ...


theres a error with her profile and we are trying to get it fixed. she placed her var inside a loop thats only ran during startup of the profile so the frames wont update until you reload the profile until she gets that fixed.

----------


## Kinky

@daveyboyuk: You should be able to get it directly from our SVN. =)
@cassrgs: I'll look into it ASAP.

*Update:*
The behaviour you're experiencing isn't a problem with the profile, rather a limitation with the Nova_Mod() function. The idea for it is to allow 2 or more generic buttons to be pressed at the same time, rather than selecting both and expecting both to work. I'll see if I can't add some extra functionality to the Shadow Priest profile and Nova_Mod() so you have the ability to select if you want both buttons pressed at the same time to activate the functionality, or be able to press both buttons (or just one) to activate it.

I'll clarify this a little later, as I'm going downtown with my mother shopping. :P

I'll also upload some images of the new Demonology Warlock interface, as it's absolutely awesome and I really hope that you guys will like it!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Donation made. Thanks for your efforts. Any chance of Holy spec along these lines?


Yes. Just need to level that damn pally... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nilojose

Were can i fond which glyphs and talents are been use on the rotations. i always get stuck and i found out with my warlock that was a talent in the wrong place.

Thanx

----------


## Ninjaderp

^^ Noxxic.com or Icy-Veins.com is a good place to look, most of the profiles unless saying otherwise use talents recommended there.

----------


## Kinky

@nilojose: As Ninjaderp mentioned -- you can find the most preferred setup on both Noxxic and Icy-Veins all though most of the Nova profiles support most talent combinations these days. =)

Also, I'm going to check how I'm registering the CVars on the Shadow Priest profile to see if I can counter the need for having to load/reload the profile every time you change a setting. It might've just been a brainfart on my side.

Otherwise, .. just wanted to post a small screenshot of some of the customization options for Demonology that I'm working on. I've made a lot of changes to the rotation, cooldown management and certain ability usages so it's hopefully gonna become even more awesome than what it already is. Hopefully the image isn't too large.

----------


## Rubim

Sorry, fixed by my own =)

----------


## vorn10

@Buba got this after latest download for resto druid: 
frame.lua
rotation.xml
abilities.xml

----------


## daveyboyuk

@mentally maybe am missing somethin here but here goes xd , i cant see nova frames on svn at all only profile and pqr interface could you post a direct link if possible ty  :Smile: 

edit:- nvm fixed it very nice and easy now  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @Buba got this after latest download for resto druid: 
> frame.lua
> rotation.xml
> abilities.xml


delete the ones from the svn and update again?

that seems like it got corrupted or something

----------


## Enragerx

> @nilojose: As Ninjaderp mentioned -- you can find the most preferred setup on both Noxxic and Icy-Veins all though most of the Nova profiles support most talent combinations these days. =)
> 
> Also, I'm going to check how I'm registering the CVars on the Shadow Priest profile to see if I can counter the need for having to load/reload the profile every time you change a setting. It might've just been a brainfart on my side.
> 
> Otherwise, .. just wanted to post a small screenshot of some of the customization options for Demonology that I'm working on. I've made a lot of changes to the rotation, cooldown management and certain ability usages so it's hopefully gonna become even more awesome than what it already is. Hopefully the image isn't too large.



one question, how do I donate to you

----------


## Kinky

@Waddagundar: I just saw it. You're a saint! Thank you.
@Enragerx: Well, if you want to, just follow this link: [ Link ]

@everyone: Just pushed a small update on the SVN, you should be able to update through the PQR Rotation Manager as well. I fixed Cvars not updating properly, I had a brainfart and put them into the wrong section so they would only load once. This shouldn't be an issue anymore and they should update on-the-fly now when changes are made. I also made a quick change to Shadow Word: Pain so it should properly execute and cast while you're moving now (and not after Mind Blast is on cooldown!). Sorry about that. =) Small things that passed me by during testing.

----------


## Enragerx

> @Enragerx: Well, if you want to, just follow this link: [ Link ]


Done, and thanks Mentally

----------


## Waddagundar

> Yes. Just need to level that damn pally...


Holy Priest, I mean. I have specced into Disc, but I still prefer the old Holy Priest, which I have been playing since Vanilla. I almost gave up WoW altogether, because I just couldn't compete with the "young guns" (I am fifty eight years old). Now I am more confident raiding with PQR, and having more fun than ever!

----------


## evlow

bu_ba_911, i have an account w/ a 90 holy pal on it if you wanna use it to work on your profile.

----------


## Enragerx

> Holy Priest, I mean. I have specced into Disc, but I still prefer the old Holy Priest, which I have been playing since Vanilla. I almost gave up WoW altogether, because I just couldn't compete with the "young guns" (I am fifty eight years old). Now I am more confident raiding with PQR, and having more fun than ever!


yeah a solid holy/disc profile is lacking in the community

----------


## jjlanp

> ^^ Noxxic.com


Lol.

Smh...

----------


## s0ulja

any news on rdruid and tsulong?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> any news on rdruid and tsulong?


this is my first day off all week, i'll take a look at it today...

its more deciding when is the proper time to heal tsulong, and not the raid  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey nova! A couple things here that I wanted to ask. First is there something about elegon that would cause my nova affliction profile not to do anything. Thinking its probably a memory issue since I play mostly on my laptop, but I can't seem to get it to work past the first phase, and it does not want to work on balls. I prefer your profile over the other affliction one floating around but I can not get it to work on elegon. Tried updating everything. 
Also Kil'jaedens cunning? Anyway to get support for this. Currently I removed all the PqrIsMoving~ stuff but then I run into fel flame casting inbetween spells which kills the mana so I took it out too. Is that all I can do or can you build something in?

----------


## Rubim

Hmm, 

IsRightAltKeyDown() - not working.

Checking Nova_Data and Nova_Frame, everything seems to be in order, dumping the hotkey in wow shows the correct value, 32.

==

That's wierd.

RAlt only works if i press CTRL before.

Wierd input error, thinking that is something on my end.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hmm, 
> 
> IsRightAltKeyDown() - not working.
> 
> Checking Nova_Data and Nova_Frame, everything seems to be in order, dumping the hotkey in wow shows the correct value, 32.
> 
> ==
> 
> That's wierd.
> ...


do you use a keyboard with anti-ghosting or something?

----------


## Rubim

> do you use a keyboard with anti-ghosting or something?


Nope, im reporting this here because its only happen if i load the Nova_Data.

----------


## cassrgs

> Nope, im reporting this here because its only happen if i load the Nova_Data.


This is happening to me too, in ether resto drood and spriest profile. Could it be because its a keyboard with a different localization? Mine its Pt-br, so the right alt its Alt Gr

----------


## bu_ba_911

So weird..... doing multiple tests, with and without data file loaded....

checking normal IsRightAlt and Nova_Mod() == 32..

Rubim are you using s EN US localized keyboard? or maybe something else?

but wouldn't a IsRightAltKeyDown check work regardless? whether my data file is loaded or not? >.<

surely this isn't something new... has Right Alt never worked?

----------


## s0ulja

> this is my first day off all week, i'll take a look at it today...
> 
> its more deciding when is the proper time to heal tsulong, and not the raid


Heh, is there a way to track the healing increase debuff? When tsulong breathes on you and have it heal him then

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Heh, is there a way to track the healing increase debuff? When tsulong breathes on you and have it heal him then


yea, its jsut a unit buff  :Smile: 

ima have a think that goes.... of you have that? blow your CD's and heal like mad on TSULONG!!!!!!

but i haven't had time to go on druid today... been trying to gear my DK since it's my main now (Blood)

----------


## kclux

> been trying to gear my DK since it's my main now (Blood)


Buba is changing his main more often than some ppl change their underwear lol ( no not me !!!! ).

----------


## Ninjaderp

Haha I change mains a lot as well, even more thanks to all the awesome pqr-profiles.

----------


## g1teglover

> yea, its jsut a unit buff 
> 
> ima have a think that goes.... of you have that? blow your CD's and heal like mad on TSULONG!!!!!!
> 
> but i haven't had time to go on druid today... been trying to gear my DK since it's my main now (Blood)


From the experience that I've gotten with the fight in LFR, that's usually the best time to use a regrowth + swiftmend, as both the HoT on regrowth and the HoT from swiftmend are affected (Initial regrowth hits of 400k, ticks for 50k, swiftmend initial for 150k, ticks for 22k). There might be other ways to boost this since i'm limited to knowing the LFR version of that fight.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> From the experience that I've gotten with the fight in LFR, that's usually the best time to use a regrowth + swiftmend, as both the HoT on regrowth and the HoT from swiftmend are affected (Initial regrowth hits of 400k, ticks for 50k, swiftmend initial for 150k, ticks for 22k). There might be other ways to boost this since i'm limited to knowing the LFR version of that fight.


copy that... i'll see what i can do in terms of coding that.... might either go... if off cd do that... or add a pause until i can do that

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Buba is changing his main more often than some ppl change their underwear lol ( no not me !!!! ).


lol going from Frost to Blood was the latest change  :Stick Out Tongue: 

otherwise the only change before that was HPally to RDruid for the expansion (i thought i was gonna be a warlock, but guild asked me to change day before expac)

----------


## blaythe

Hm. I can't seem to get the destruction profile working. I'll test a bit more later and see if I can figure it out.

----------


## s0ulja

> copy that... i'll see what i can do in terms of coding that.... might either go... if off cd do that... or add a pause until i can do that


You should also make it so that lifebloom/rejuv refreshes before the healing buff goes away

----------


## bu_ba_911

im pretty sure ALL of you are actually further than me in actual progression  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and since my druid is no longer on my main server i don't play it often  :Frown: 

ill see what i can do tho

----------


## jackson27

Would love to see the warlock destro rotation fleshed out to include kiljaeden's cunning. <3

----------


## chaisar

I have a question about Garalon and Beastmaster PvE Rotation:
I know that the range check doesn't work because of some problems in wow. Sometimes the Rotation works fine, sometimes not. I thought about to remove any range checks to solve the Problem. 

So far I changed 
PQR_Nova_Data.lua, function Nova_Range now always returns true
PQR_Nova_Data.lua, function TargetValidation now returns true even IsSpellInRange ~= 1

But I doesn't work as intended, is there another range check I did not found?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey nova! A couple things here that I wanted to ask. First is there something about elegon that would cause my nova affliction profile not to do anything. Thinking its probably a memory issue since I play mostly on my laptop, but I can't seem to get it to work past the first phase, and it does not want to work on balls. I prefer your profile over the other affliction one floating around but I can not get it to work on elegon. Tried updating everything. 
> Also Kil'jaedens cunning? Anyway to get support for this. Currently I removed all the PqrIsMoving~ stuff but then I run into fel flame casting inbetween spells which kills the mana so I took it out too. Is that all I can do or can you build something in?


its cause i've been slacking in coding the aff profile and I have a fix just trying to get some other stuff out the door.

----------


## crystal_tech

> I have a question about Garalon and Beastmaster PvE Rotation:
> I know that the range check doesn't work because of some problems in wow. Sometimes the Rotation works fine, sometimes not. I thought about to remove any range checks to solve the Problem. 
> 
> So far I changed 
> PQR_Nova_Data.lua, function Nova_Range now always returns true
> PQR_Nova_Data.lua, function TargetValidation now returns true even IsSpellInRange ~= 1
> 
> But I doesn't work as intended, is there another range check I did not found?


you need to update the data file and i've released an updated BM profile not to long ago.

----------


## Kinky

@everyone experiencing the RightAlt issue. I've had it for a while as well and I've been trying to figure out what's causing the problem. For some reason, Nova_Mod() activates on the right var (32), however, it's not executing the ability even if it returns true. However, if you comment out Nova_Mod() in the profile and use IsRightAltKeyDown() then it works as intended.

It's a strange bug indeed that I'm heavily working on fixing. I had some net issues yesterday so I've been trying my best to figure it out.

----------


## Rubim

> @everyone experiencing the RightAlt issue. I've had it for a while as well and I've been trying to figure out what's causing the problem. For some reason, Nova_Mod() activates on the right var (32), however, it's not executing the ability even if it returns true. However, if you comment out Nova_Mod() in the profile and use IsRightAltKeyDown() then it works as intended.
> 
> It's a strange bug indeed that I'm heavily working on fixing. I had some net issues yesterday so I've been trying my best to figure it out.


Exactly.

I have no idea what's the cause for it.

My Keyboard is set to PT-BR Brazilian, but i tried even with EN-US.

===

I got a question, why do we have to put a function on a variable on every skill?

Example:

Target_Validation.



```
local TargetValidation = TargetValidation

if TargetValidaiton("target",spell)
then
blabla
end
```

----------


## evlow

@Rubim, out of curosity what type of keyboard do you have?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Exactly.
> 
> I have no idea what's the cause for it.
> 
> My Keyboard is set to PT-BR Brazilian, but i tried even with EN-US.
> 
> ===
> 
> I got a question, why do we have to put a function on a variable on every skill?
> ...


You don't, but mentally is making every global into a local by doing it that way. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rubim

> @Rubim, out of curosity what type of keyboard do you have?


http://www.leadership.com.br/downloads/fotos2/4536.jpg
http://www.slashgear.com/gallery/dat...ngKeyboard.jpg

----------


## Weird0

is there somewhere like a readme or faq for the holy pvp profile ? i have a few questions that popped up like whats the behaviour ? what situations will it prioritise over another or what is that "custom table" i can add and remove players from oO

----------


## Kroniq

> is there somewhere like a readme or faq for the holy pvp profile ? i have a few questions that popped up like whats the behaviour ? what situations will it prioritise over another or what is that "custom table" i can add and remove players from oO


The custome table allows for selective healing of specific grp members.

----------


## Aegeus

The Holy Paladin profile constantly locks up my World of Warcraft when it's running. I've NEVER experienced that with any other profile I've used. Also, the Default Beacon message adds a null space to you screen, making you unable to click or move the camera by placing it in the same area.

----------


## firepong

> The Holy Paladin profile constantly locks up my World of Warcraft when it's running. I've NEVER experienced that with any other profile I've used. Also, the Default Beacon message adds a null space to you screen, making you unable to click or move the camera by placing it in the same area.


That's because it hasnt been updated since the release of mop. He hasent played it because its not his main anymore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aegeus

Ah balls... And there are no other even remotely workable Holy Paladin profiles around at the moment. Really makes me wish I knew how to code :P

----------


## Rubim

> Ah balls... And there are no other even remotely workable Holy Paladin profiles around at the moment. Really makes me wish I knew how to code :P


I don't know how to code and still i was able to make my profiles.

That's not your real excuse, what you are looking for is: "I dont want to learn.", some basic programming language will make you do a perfect fine profile (You will get better with time, since you will want to do something different from the usual wow api).

----------


## Weird0

> Ah balls... And there are no other even remotely workable Holy Paladin profiles around at the moment. Really makes me wish I knew how to code :P



there is domoniums holy pally profile.

and i never had that happen with the nova holy profile.


@Kroniq 

thx  :Smile:

----------


## cassrgs

> I don't know how to code and still i was able to make my profiles.
> 
> That's not your real excuse, what you are looking for is: "I dont want to learn.", some basic programming language will make you do a perfect fine profile (You will get better with time, since you will want to do something different from the usual wow api).


I agree with Rubim. And its not as you need to make a profile from scratch. You can get another profile, watch the code and analyze what need to be changed here and there to match your needs, and go for it.  :Smile:

----------


## Aegeus

Thanks, but your assumption that I "Don't want to learn" is complete crap. I look at all the code trying to work out how the profiles I use do what they do and you know what? It's like reading ****ing Chinese to me. Believe me, if I had the mind to comprehend what is actually going on, I'd do something about it. Also, I didn't ask for anything apart from letting the profile creators know about some things I've found whilst using it.

----------


## Rubim

> Thanks, but your assumption that I "Don't want to learn" is complete crap. I look at all the code trying to work out how the profiles I use do what they do and you know what? It's like reading ****ing Chinese to me. Believe me, if I had the mind to comprehend what is actually going on, I'd do something about it. Also, I didn't ask for anything apart from letting the profile creators know about some things I've found whilst using it.


Some profiles are still in Chinese to me.

===

What i would suggest to you is try to do a profile while you are lvling a new toon.

----------


## imdasandman

> Some profiles are still in Chinese to me.
> 
> ===
> 
> What i would suggest to you is try to do a profile while you are lvling a new toon.


Just let him be man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aegeus

Last comment so I don't clog up this thread, fair enough man, maybe I read a bit too much into what you said. I'll give it a go, I truly will, but I'm sure the results will be proper shit :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well the guilt finally got to me........

Updated Nova HPally..... it has the frame and everything

i DEFINITELY have not tested it anywhere NEAR as much as i needed to, but i recoded it basically from scratch. Copy/Pasted a couple things from the old profile, but the majority is fresh and new for the frames....

Report back to me what is broken as u guys normally always do  :Wink:

----------


## Enragerx

> Well the guilt finally got to me........
> 
> Updated Nova HPally..... it has the frame and everything
> 
> i DEFINITELY have not tested it anywhere NEAR as much as i needed to, but i recoded it basically from scratch. Copy/Pasted a couple things from the old profile, but the majority is fresh and new for the frames....
> 
> Report back to me what is broken as u guys normally always do



you're the man (:

----------


## Captncrunch

Hell yeah!! This is the profile I have been waiting for. Thanks, I love your healing profiles!

----------


## Aegeus

> Well the guilt finally got to me........
> 
> Updated Nova HPally..... it has the frame and everything
> 
> i DEFINITELY have not tested it anywhere NEAR as much as i needed to, but i recoded it basically from scratch. Copy/Pasted a couple things from the old profile, but the majority is fresh and new for the frames....
> 
> Report back to me what is broken as u guys normally always do


You sir, are a legend.

----------


## Aegeus

Tested it in a few LFR's so far and all I can say is WOW! The mana management is infinitely better, the NOVA Frame is ****ing awesome and overall it runs like a dream so far! Thanks once again!

Ok, done all weekly LFR's and have no had a single problem with it. No lock ups, no spamming till OOM and been top of Healing/Absorbs and bottom of Overhealing. Again, can't thank you enough.

----------


## ace99ro

can you please implement 1HP Eternal Flame Blanket Mode , for holy pala , Eternal Flame is the most efficient way of healing in 5.1 

i will test the profile later and give a feedback

LE : oke , just tested Hpala in 25 man LFR ToeS , profile is working as it should , but the big problem is the major fps drop , while Nova Master profile is active the idle fps drops to 45-60 from 120-130 with it off , and in combat it drops to 22-30 from 65-70 with it off 

im running on i5 3570k + 8GB DDR3 1600mhz + GTX660

----------


## Aegeus

That's odd, I never noticed an FPS drop of any sort during all of the LFR's I ran today.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Are you sure you're using the most up to date data.lua file? I had fps problems earlier that was resolved after getting the datafile updated.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> can you please implement 1HP Eternal Flame Blanket Mode , for holy pala , Eternal Flame is the most efficient way of healing in 5.1 
> 
> i will test the profile later and give a feedback
> 
> LE : oke , just tested Hpala in 25 man LFR ToeS , profile is working as it should , but the big problem is the major fps drop , while Nova Master profile is active the idle fps drops to 45-60 from 120-130 with it off , and in combat it drops to 22-30 from 65-70 with it off 
> 
> im running on i5 3570k + 8GB DDR3 1600mhz + GTX660


do you have lua errors turned on so you can see if there are any errors spewing out? errors destroy framerate

----------


## ace99ro

yes i do , no errors , nothing , was playing with wow in dx11 , switched it to dx9 , seems that the fps drops are gone 

another thing , would be great if you could add some no healing rules :

- dont heal players with parasitic growth @ ambershaper
- dont heal players that are turned into constructs @ ambershaper
- dont heal players that are in disonance fields @ emperess

----------


## Ninjaderp

Those are very good points ace99ro brought up, would be great to include in both resto&holy-profiles ^^

----------


## Aegeus

Also... Maybe healing Tsulong during the day phase when affected by Sun Breath?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I just pause the rotation and cast regrowth as soon as his channeling is at the end and he starts breathing + rejuve afterwards.

----------


## Aegeus

Yeah, actually thinking about it, that would be better. For the fight, I usually pause the rotation and pop any remaining CD's the put on a 3HP Eternal Flame, followed by Divine Light (If proc'd) or spam FoL until it wears off.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> yes i do , no errors , nothing , was playing with wow in dx11 , switched it to dx9 , seems that the fps drops are gone 
> 
> another thing , would be great if you could add some no healing rules :
> 
> - dont heal players with parasitic growth @ ambershaper
> - dont heal players that are turned into constructs @ ambershaper
> - dont heal players that are in disonance fields @ emperess


These should already be coded in :-\ are these just requests? Or did they not work for you?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aegeus

Well bu_ba_911, without scrolling through tonnes of logs, I can't shed any light on it from what I've used so far, but I can't say anything seemed out of place.

----------


## matimati

On the hunter profile how do i change the alt, ctrl and shit bindings around. Ive tried to edit it but when i do i lose them all.

----------


## Aegeus

If the Hunter profile has the NOVA Frame support, simply type /novaframe in-game and change them ridiculously easily  :Wink:

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> These should already be coded in :-\ are these just requests? Or did they not work for you?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


Haven't tried it out myself but I will later today love the hard work you guys do and always appreciate it! 
I did take a look at the data file to see if maybe spell IDs were wrong (they're not) though you have a 'nli' instead of a 'nil' in line 325 for the LFR version of Dissonance Field. So that may be it..?

----------


## freaki

hows the shadow pvp profile looking mentally?

----------


## crystal_tech

> On the hunter profile how do i change the alt, ctrl and shit bindings around. Ive tried to edit it but when i do i lose them all.


in the --setup-- ability scroll down to Modkeys and change them there. just change the names around, leave the Nova_Pause(number) alone.

Hunter profile doesn't have Nova_Frames yet.

----------


## evlow

I got these from bu_ba_911, but here is basically what you do to set your hot key defaults

Lets say you want Left Shift + Left Alt, your Mod would be (1+4) 5.

LShift - 1
LControl - 2
LAlt - 4
RShift - 8
RControl - 16
RAlt - 32

----------


## crystal_tech

> I got these from bu_ba_911, but here is basically what you do to set your hot key defaults
> 
> Lets say you want Left Shift + Left Alt, your Mod would be (1+4) 5.
> 
> LShift - 1
> LControl - 2
> LAlt - 4
> RShift - 8
> RControl - 16
> RAlt - 32


again my hunter profile uses Nova_Pause() not Nova_Mod()
only difference is Pause is set to just those 6 binds and Mod is hex based math to allow more than 6 on the fly with out doing something like this:

with nova pause:
If Nova_Pause(1) and Nova_Pause(2) then
do something
end

with nova mod:
if Nova_Mod(3) then
do something
end

just makes it cleaner if you need to press more than one mod key.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> These should already be coded in :-\ are these just requests? Or did they not work for you?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


I'll test them out. I have both a Resto Druid and Holy Pally.
I will report back with the results.

----------


## ace99ro

ambershaper works flawless for hpala - it doesnt touch players who get into constructs or with parasitic growth , but i suggest u disable auto cd usage , cuz when a player gets out of the construct there is a 1-1.5 sec time bracket where they are shown like they have 5% hp or smth , and when that happens the profile goes mad and pops all cds :>

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ambershaper works flawless for hpala - it doesnt touch players who get into constructs or with parasitic growth , but i suggest u disable auto cd usage , cuz when a player gets out of the construct there is a 1-1.5 sec time bracket where they are shown like they have 5% hp or smth , and when that happens the profile goes mad and pops all cds :>


You can do that in the frame pretty easily  :Wink:  

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## saga3180

> You can do that in the frame pretty easily  
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The only problem with the nwe h pally update is that it's not using holy power as much and sometimes sits a 3-4hp for a while.
Also was wondering how to change the hp usage from 3 to 2/1?

----------


## xLegendx

bu-ba,

Your main is now a Resto Druid correct?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu-ba,
> 
> Your main is now a Resto Druid correct?


Blood DK actually... 

And you'll need to go into the abilities to change that for now... I'll look into the HP issue 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoseGildardoRamirez

Hey BuBa, Your profiles are very good, I like many, I wonder if you could help me with a paladin retry profile, try using Avery, but I only work a couple of spells, if you could help would be great

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey BuBa, Your profiles are very good, I like many, I wonder if you could help me with a paladin retry profile, try using Avery, but I only work a couple of spells, if you could help would be great


i believe the auther of PQR plays a ret and released a Ret Profile :-/

I don't play ret at all so im not sure, you might wanna look into that though

----------


## killuloki

Best regards to all in Team Nova.
Thx for your long and progressive work.

Have a few Q.
1 Can i ask For a code to use Holy Pala Prisma Talent only on the curent target and if there no target use in as it is used now in ur profile?
2 If posible the Code to use heal on Boss in the event of the Terrace of Endless Spring 2nd boss Tsulong

thx in advance)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Best regards to all in Team Nova.
> Thx for your long and progressive work.
> 
> Have a few Q.
> 1 Can i ask For a code to use Holy Pala Prisma Talent only on the curent target and if there no target use in as it is used now in ur profile?
> 2 If posible the Code to use heal on Boss in the event of the Terrace of Endless Spring 2nd boss Tsulong
> 
> thx in advance)


Holy Prism code isn't technically done yet.... i just wanted a placeholder in place until i could finally get around to finishing the code on that one.

i also have an idea on how to do tsulong, but i haven't have the time to get around to putting it into practice yet :-/

----------


## imdasandman

> Holy Prism code isn't technically done yet.... i just wanted a placeholder in place until i could finally get around to finishing the code on that one.
> 
> i also have an idea on how to do tsulong, but i haven't have the time to get around to putting it into practice yet :-/


Could do a buff check for the sun breath buff on player, set tsu to focus with the boss guid, 
And have a special behavior for that specific fight that blows CDs on tsu for zomg zerg healing IMO. Or you can do what our holy pally does and just setup a cast sequence macro that does most of this for you as we only ever have one day phase.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

I'm getting ready to update my hunter profiles to use Nova_Frames.

I just want some feedback on what kind of options you'd like on the frames. just pm me or post here.

----------


## Enragerx

> I'm getting ready to update my hunter profiles to use Nova_Frames.
> 
> I just want some feedback on what kind of options you'd like on the frames. just pm me or post here.


I do believe and option to turn burst damage CD's on and off would be great

----------


## Vachiusa

Hello,

Just report 1 typo at PQR_Nova_Data.lua - line 325 (function canheal). "nli" is not correct so this function is not working properly


```
and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nli -- Dissonance Field 2
```

Thank you for your awesome framework, Nova  :Smile:

----------


## expunge

> I'm getting ready to update my hunter profiles to use Nova_Frames.
> 
> I just want some feedback on what kind of options you'd like on the frames. just pm me or post here.


Not really a frames request, but maybe make CD's a keypress instead of automatic.

----------


## Owneth

None of the Frost Mage profiles work, do I have to be level 90? I would really like to use this on RAF  :Smile:

----------


## killuloki

> Holy Prism code isn't technically done yet.... i just wanted a placeholder in place until i could finally get around to finishing the code on that one.
> 
> i also have an idea on how to do tsulong, but i haven't have the time to get around to putting it into practice yet :-/


Thx for the reply.
Will be waiting for the update on Holy Pala.

----------


## Enragerx

Mentallys warlock profile is amazing


I did notice that it will use Wrathstorm even if the demon isn't within melee range
I did some testing and came up with this fix



```
if Nova_Spells[PQ_Supermacy].known then
	if UnitExists("pet")
		and UnitExists("target")
		and PQR_SpellAvailable(115831)
		and UnitCanAttack("player", "target") == 1	
		and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(115625), "target") == 1    <------------------------------------------------------------------ADDED THIS LINE
	then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119898),"target") return true end
end
```

this code is located in PQR abilities [PET] Command demon (at the bottom)


I also noticed Imp Swarm wasn't working
I did some testing and modified the code to this



```
local PQ_DSK = PQ_DSK

if UnitBuffID("player",PQ_DSK) 
and PQR_SpellAvailable(104316) 
then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(104316),"target")
	return true
end
```

thanks for such amazing work and I hope this helps!!!

----------


## jj2417

Hey, thanks for the awesome profiles. I was wondering if the Windwalker Monk profile could get a little love? It does not cast Rising Sun Kick on cooldown and never uses fist of fury when energy is low. Below the priority for maximum DPS single target currently. Thanks in advance.

1. Rising Sun Kick on cooldown. 
2. Tiger Palm to maintain Tiger Power.
3. Fists of Fury at low Energy (<= 30).
4. Blackout Kick with Combo Breaker: Blackout Kick procs.
5. Tiger Palm with Combo Breaker: Tiger Palm procs.
6. Blackout Kick to dump excess Chi.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well this broke college student decided to go without a new phone for another paycheck.... i missed my monk and transferred him to my new server (ty lantus for making him horde ^_^ )

i should be able to continue development on Monks in general a lot easier now

----------


## vorn10

@Buba did u added this to ur rotations. It is Xelper code:


```
--Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent
--abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.
if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then
    PQR_resumeAttack = 0
elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then
    return true
else
    PQR_resumeAttack = 0
end


--IMPORTANT: Change this if you have any cleaves that would do damage to a secondary target
--as part of your single target rotation. Better to be safe than sorry! 
--Used for : Spirit Kings
local cleaveClass = false
local isAOE = strmatch(strupper(PQR_RotationName), "AOE") --checks if we are in AOE mode.

for i=1,4 do
    local bossCheck = "boss"..i

    if UnitExists(bossCheck) then
        
        local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(bossCheck):sub(6,10), 16)
        local bossCasting,_,_,_,_,castEnd = UnitCastingInfo(bossCheck)
        
        if npcID == 62511 or npcID == 62711 then --Amber-Shaper Un'sok or Amber Monstrosity
            local reshapeName = GetSpellInfo(122370)
            local reshapeLife = UnitDebuff("player", reshapeName)
            
            if reshapeLife ~= nil then
                local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("vehicle")
                local playerCasting2 = UnitCastingInfo("player")
                --grab spell names for abilities:
                local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)
                
                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion
                if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")
                    return true
                end
                
                --interrupt self if casting amber explosion
                if playerCasting2 == amberExplosion then
                    --Press the 2nd button (Struggle for Control)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton2")
                    return true
                end
                
                --interrupt the target if casting amber explosion
                if bossCasting and bossCasting == amberExplosion then
                    TargetUnit(bossCheck)
                    --Press the 1st button (Amber Strike)
                    RunMacroText("/click OverrideActionBarButton1")
                    return true
                end
                
                if UnitExists("boss2") then
                    if bossCheck == "boss2" then 
                        return true --prevent the rotation from executing while reshaped
                    end
                else
                    return true
                end

            end
            
        elseif npcID == 60709 then --Spirit Kings: Qiang. (Impervious Shield)
            --Stop all attacks until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Impervious Shield) is gone.
            
            --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local impName = GetSpellInfo(117961)
                local impShieldBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117961)
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == impName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2
                    return true
                end
                
                if impShieldBuff then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end
            
        elseif npcID == 60710 then --Spirit Kings: Subetai. (Sleight of Hand)
            --Stop all attacks when casting Sleight of Hand, and until 0.2 seconds after cast time ends.
            --Also stop attacks if not stunned.
            
            --only continue checking if we are targetting the boss or have no target.
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local sleightName = GetSpellInfo(118162)
                local sleightBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 118162)
                --                  HoJ,   FoJ,  Kidney  
                local stunList = { 853, 105593, 408 }
                local isStunned = nil
                for _,v in ipairs(stunList) do
                    local debuffCheck = UnitDebuffID(bossCheck, v)
                    if debuffCheck then
                        isStunned = true
                    end
                end
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sleightName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.2
                    return true
                end
                
                if sleightBuff and not isStunned then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end

        elseif npcID == 60701 then --Spirit Kings: Zian. (Shield of Darkness)
            --Stop all attacks until 0.5 seconds after cast time ends and until buff (Shield of Darkness) is gone.
                        
            if (not UnitExists("target")) or (UnitIsUnit("target", bossCheck)) or (cleaveClass or isAOE) then
                local sodName = GetSpellInfo(117697)
                local sodBuff = UnitBuffID(bossCheck, 117697)
                
                if (bossCasting and bossCasting == sodName) then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    local delayAdd = (castEnd/1000) - GetTime() --the number of seconds remaining on the cast.
                    PQR_resumeAttack = GetTime() + delayAdd + 0.5 --0.5 to account for lag... REALLY do not want to set this off.
                    return true
                end
                
                if sodBuff then
                    StopAttack()
                    SpellStopCasting()
                    return true
                end
            end
        end
    end
end

--click button to leave.
--Gara'jal isn't a boss while in the Spirit Realm.
local returnSoul = select(7,UnitDebuffID("player",116161))
if returnSoul and returnSoul - GetTime() < 2 then 
    RunMacroText("/click ExtraActionButton1") 
end
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

@vorn no i haven't added that to any of my profiles, i haven't really made a dps profile in a long time, so i never felt the need to  :Wink:

----------


## vorn10

Umm right  :Wink:  but there is code for reshape too  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

@mentally and @bu_ba_911

Mentally added new Tsulong Healing code today:


```
-- Terrace of Endless Spring: Tsulong
if UnitExists("boss1") then
	local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(target):sub(6,10),16)
	local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(boss1):sub(6,10),16)
	
	if bossID == 62442 then
		if UnitBuffID("player",122858) then
			if npcID == 62442 then
				if UnitChannelInfo("player") or UnitCastingInfo("player") ~= GetSpellInfo(2061) then
					SpellStopCasting()
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(2061),"target")
					return true
				else
					CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(2061),"target")
					return true
				end
			else TargetUnit("boss1") end
		end
	end
end
```

but like me already tested, when we use "UnitBuffID ( " player",122858 ) " it will make rotation stuck with lua error. Dont know why but what a supprise when i check aura buff of Tsulong (boss1) it dont show any buffs or debuffs.


```
/run local y=0;for i=1,40 do local n,_,_,_,debuffType,_,_,unitCaster,_,_,sid=UnitAura("player",i);if unitCaster=="boss1" then print("spell id: "..sid)y=1;end end if y~=1 then print("No buffs.")end
```

Maybe another hidden/secret aura type?

----------


## kuukuu

Is he still considered a boss when he's in the day stage and friendly? I have no experience with how the game handles it, but maybe that has something to do with it?

Possible friendly NPCID: Tsulong - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## Vachiusa

> Is he still considered a boss when he's in the day stage and friendly? I have no experience with how the game handles it, but maybe that has something to do with it?


Yes. hes still boss1, we still use 


```
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(2060)),"boss1")
```

on him ok. Only can not track any buff of him or check player buff Bathed in Light - Bathed in Light - Spell - World of Warcraft

Maybe Xelper can help?

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> @mentally and @bu_ba_911
> 
> Mentally added new Tsulong Healing code today:
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Terrace of Endless Spring: Tsulong
> if UnitExists("boss1") then
> 	local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(target):sub(6,10),16)
> ...


I believe you should be checking for an aura and debuff on the player instead of Tsulong the spell IDs should be 89590 and 122858

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I believe you should be checking for an aura and debuff on the player instead of Tsulong the spell IDs should be 89590 and 122858


if you look at the code, he is looking at both Buffs and Debuffs on the players that were casted by the boss 

This looks at all of the players buffs, debuffs


```

ocal n,_,_,_,debuffType,_,_,unitCaster,_,_,sid=UnitAura("player",i) 


```

This this checks it against the boss


```

if unitCaster=="boss1" then 


```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Love the resto-profile, so fast and responsive ^^ Solohealing ds-normal now, thanks for all awesome profiles team nova!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scy

Im getting a issue with the spriest profile that I cant figure out. Up to a boss it will work fine. But the minute you get to a boss it will not work. This did not start until I accidentally updated this afternoon to 8.0. Since I cant find how to revert to a older version..Ive tried all suggestions but nothing works. However another profile that isnt a smart profile works fine.

----------


## Vachiusa

> Im getting a issue with the spriest profile that I cant figure out. Up to a boss it will work fine. But the minute you get to a boss it will not work. This did not start until I accidentally updated this afternoon to 8.0. Since I cant find how to revert to a older version..Ive tried all suggestions but nothing works. However another profile that isnt a smart profile works fine.


Maybe like i already said, guess you need to remove "[Misc] ToES Events" out of Mentally Spriest rotation.

----------


## Scy

> Maybe like i already said, guess you need to remove "[Misc] ToES Events" out of Mentally Spriest rotation.


Well crap I must have missed that. Im sorry.


Even after removing that I get this error. 



```
17x <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: attempt to call field "?" (a nil value)
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
inCombat = 1
requireCombat = true
```

If there is a way to revert to a older version until this is worked out please let me know.

----------


## 808

How do I access the Nova Frame from within wow? I just tried typing /nova and also tried /novaframe but I get nothing. I have the nova frame lua files that I put in the data folder.

Thanks,
808

----------


## crystal_tech

> How do I access the Nova Frame from within wow? I just tried typing /nova and also tried /novaframe but I get nothing. I have the nova frame lua files that I put in the data folder.
> 
> Thanks,
> 808


need to add the code to create the slash commands check out ments priest profile its in the --int ability

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Im getting a issue with the spriest profile that I cant figure out. Up to a boss it will work fine. But the minute you get to a boss it will not work. This did not start until I accidentally updated this afternoon to 8.0. Since I cant find how to revert to a older version..Ive tried all suggestions but nothing works. However another profile that isnt a smart profile works fine.


you can revert pretty easily within the SVN, one of the main reasons we use it  :Wink: 

right click the Priest Profile folder, go to Tortoise SVN, then repo browser, and change the Rev number to something smaller to see all the different updates and such

ALSO

Update to the Nova_Frame  :Smile: 




*edit*
Note to Profile Devs....... Nothing has changed for you guys and how you send the frame your code, or get code back from the same.... so this is purely Cosmetic in the changes...... also the lua file size is smaller  :Wink:

----------


## 808

> need to add the code to create the slash commands check out ments priest profile its in the --int ability


Thanks crystal_tech!

808

----------


## Scy

> you can revert pretty easily within the SVN, one of the main reasons we use it 
> 
> right click the Priest Profile folder, go to Tortoise SVN, then repo browser, and change the Rev number to something smaller to see all the different updates and such


Bah I had to uninstall that. I just use pqr to update. Ill have to poke around again and find the older version.

Weirdest thing I spent three hours trying to find the older version on assembla earlier today. I clicked on previous versions just now and bam pow there it was. I feel stupid.


-----------------------------eta
Even the one I got from assembla had the bugged pause. I was happy to see I had a copy from jan 15 that so far hasnt paused. I liked that the new one used my trinket on cd instead of every three minutes tho  :Frown: . 

As soon as uncle sam gives me my money back Ill be donating.

----------


## Luciferozzy

Hi TeamNova first wanna thank u all for making such great profiles.
now i have a question tho, concerning the monk mist profile.

What is the ST in this code?




> if ST then
> if members[ST].HP < 40 then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[ST].Unit
> return true
> end
> elseif members[1].HP < 60 then
> PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
> return true
> end

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi TeamNova first wanna thank u all for making such great profiles.
> now i have a question tho, concerning the monk mist profile.
> 
> What is the ST in this code?


SoothingMist Target that we get from the combat log checker

----------


## Hellson

Is it just me, or are the fire mage profiles broken?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is it just me, or are the fire mage profiles broken?


dunno, that is mentally's expertise... if it was a specific error, i could try looking into it... but i'll let her take a look first  :Smile:

----------


## Hellson

They don't seem to be running properly at all. >_>

----------


## sed-

> They don't seem to be running properly at all. >_>


use words, what are they doing or not doing.
Whats errors are you seeing if any,
zzzz,
kek its broke fix it la!

----------


## Kinky

Oh. It comes from the PvP function I was working on. I'll get it sorted out in a few minutes.

*Edit:*
Problem have been solved. It was simply a spelling mistake on my end. I'm truly sorry guys! You should be able to update the SVN to fix everything.

----------


## Hellson

> use words, what are they doing or not doing.
> Whats errors are you seeing if any,
> zzzz,
> kek its broke fix it la!


Hurr.

Sorry, I PM'd bu_ba with a more detailed explanation. For reference, or, whatever.
Rotation wasn't being perfomed, ie, no fireball spam - procs and pre-buffs were working, though. 





> Oh. It comes from the PvP function I was working on. I'll get it sorted out in a few minutes.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Problem have been solved. It was simply a spelling mistake on my end. I'm truly sorry guys! You should be able to update the SVN to fix everything.


All good, Mentally. I'll check it now. Can't remember if I Repped you guys, so if I didn't - +5rep each yaay

----------


## Thrimich

Sorry for asking, but Arms PvP is not working quite well, it could be me, but, any feedback on it from someone?  :Smile:  Thanks and you have great profiles +repped  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellson

> Sorry for asking, but Arms PvP is not working quite well, it could be me, but, any feedback on it from someone?  Thanks and you have great profiles +repped


I'm going to do a sed- and say; Could you post what isn't working about it?

----------


## freaki

Any more news on the pvp shadow priest profile mentally?

----------


## maurs

I am here since a long, long time and prefer to not speak too much. Because like old peoples say the speaking cost silver but silence cost gold. That's why i prefer the second. But sometimes i see something really good is going on and can't just stay and say nothing! So now I would like to say to TEAM NOVA that they are the great team! And I really wish them a good luck and healthy being to keep these wonderful profiles alive and updated  :Smile:  I am really grateful to have you here. A BIG THANK YOU from me and all lazy leechers!

----------


## azxd

> @Buba did u added this to ur rotations. It is Xelper code:
> 
> 
> ```
> --Implement PQR_resumeAttack.. this is used to prevent
> --abilities lower in the rotation from being cast.
> if PQR_resumeAttack == nil then
>     PQR_resumeAttack = 0
> elseif PQR_resumeAttack > GetTime() then
> ...


how can i add this ? do i add it in cr and how?

----------


## Kinky

@freaki: Coming as soon as Demonology and Mage is done! It's not far off now. =) Groundwork has been done so it's all about me getting home so I can finish it.

@maurs: Thanks for the kind words! I'm sure Bu_ba and crystal_tech appreciate it just as much! =D

@azxd: Until we've added it, you cna simply create a new "ability", paste that code into the new ability you created and save it, then put that ability at the top of the rotation you're using. =)


I'm also really hopeful to be able to complete the Demonology changes today! Some of the changes to Demonology is:
- Better Fury management
- Improved Doom uptime
- Smarter cooldown usage and management
... And much, much more.

I've also redesigned the meta morphing, so everyone should experience improved DPS across the board. Demonology users have a lot to look forward to with this update. Not listing all the changes just now as I'll leave that as a surprise for when it's released!

----------


## Thrimich

> I'm going to do a sed- and say; Could you post what isn't working about it?


Sorry, will use it and do a feedback on what doesn't function properly  :Smile:

----------


## Enragerx

hey Mentally I sure appreciate all your work, it is absolutely amazing.

I wanted to let you know about a bug that is happening right now, I just updated Nova Data using the SVN

and now it appears all my CD's are being used on normal mobs instead of reserving them for special units/boss


I'm using the Demonology profile.

----------


## freaki

thx for the update mentally so looking forward to it...excellent work from you as usual.

----------


## blaythe

> @freaki: Coming as soon as Demonology and Mage is done! It's not far off now. =) Groundwork has been done so it's all about me getting home so I can finish it.
> 
> @maurs: Thanks for the kind words! I'm sure Bu_ba and crystal_tech appreciate it just as much! =D
> 
> @azxd: Until we've added it, you cna simply create a new "ability", paste that code into the new ability you created and save it, then put that ability at the top of the rotation you're using. =)
> 
> 
> I'm also really hopeful to be able to complete the Demonology changes today! Some of the changes to Demonology is:
> - Better Fury management
> ...




Absolutely excellent to hear. Hopefully the mouseover oops-casting will be fixed out of combat so I don't pull so much on accident while doing dailies. :P

----------


## Hellson

Hey, Mentally. Will the Mage profile have scorch weaving and support for rune of power? just curious.

----------


## blaythe

Baha. watching the SVN like a hawk. So excited about the demo update.

----------


## Enragerx

> Baha. watching the SVN like a hawk. So excited about the demo update.


omg me too

----------


## Kinky

@Hellson: The Mage overhaul is coming right after the Demonology update. It's almost done now!
I promise you guys that all the profiles will have all bugs sorted out and I could possibly add a on/off button for mouseover dotting. :P

----------


## blaythe

> @hellson: The mage overhaul is coming right after the demonology update. It's almost done now!
> I promise you guys that all the profiles will have all bugs sorted out and i could possibly add a on/off button for mouseover dotting.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh <3

----------


## azxd

> @azxd: Until we've added it, you cna simply create a new "ability", paste that code into the new ability you created and save it, then put that ability at the top of the rotation you're using. =)


thank you, i added it in an already existing ability in Rubims rotation called "special events" and put that one at the top of the rotation(couldnt find a way to create a new ability:confused: ). gonna try it tonight or tomorrow and really hope it works. thanks again.

----------


## Enragerx

I am truly excited with all the new stuff you guys @ Nova are doing these days, you are making this game enjoyable for me once again

see it's like this, after 8 years of playing WoW hardcore raiding the entire time..my fingers and arm dont work like they used to and actually start hurting bad sometimes

you profiles allow me to enjoy the game and focus on comfort and staying alive.

TYVM I truly appreciate all of you


Mentally
crystal_tech
bu_ba_911

----------


## blaythe

> I am truly excited with all the new stuff you guys @ Nova are doing these days, you are making this game enjoyable for me once again
> 
> see it's like this, after 8 years of playing WoW hardcore raiding the entire time..my fingers and arm dont work like they used to and actually start hurting bad sometimes
> 
> you profiles allow me to enjoy the game and focus on comfort and staying alive.
> 
> TYVM I truly appreciate all of you
> 
> 
> ...




This. With good profiles I've found that I have more fun with playing with PQR and simcraft and crunching numbers than I am actually playing the game. Figuring out gear optimisations are like a fun puzzle :3

----------


## crystal_tech

just a sample of what i've been working on:

----------


## freaki

looks awesome crystal_tech +rep

----------


## Ninjaderp

Im gonna heal ToeS 10normal with my 485 druid with 8.8k spirit, just curious if regular settings will be good enough or if something else would suit me better?

Atm regular settings:
Reju-75
Regrowth-70
Healingtouch-50
Nourish-60
Swiftmend-70
WildGrowth-92
Innervate-80
Nature's Vigil-60
Nature's Swiftness-55
Ironbark-50
Nature's Cure-50
HealingtouchCC-70
RegrowthCC-70

Edit: 
Elite Protectors down
Tsu-Long down
Lei-Shi down

topped heals on most so far except tsu-long ^^

----------


## blaythe

Any word on progress from Ment? Really really excited about the next release

----------


## azxd

> thank you, i added it in an already existing ability in Rubims rotation called "special events" and put that one at the top of the rotation(couldnt find a way to create a new ability:confused: ). gonna try it tonight or tomorrow and really hope it works. thanks again.


so it works and figured how to make the new skill. Thanks again to you Mentally and Xelper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aleksonfire

Dear Nova. I am Not the greatest coder. I really want to add the Nova frame to the shammy resto profile I'm maintaining. Is there a guide, or something that could head me down the right direction? I'm fairly new to lua so any help would be great! I know I will have to recode how the spells are casted, and cvars, but I don't even know where to begin! Any help is appreciated. I know you all are busy with your own profiles so just whenever you have time could ya throw me a life line  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Weird0

> Im gonna heal ToeS 10normal with my 485 druid with 8.8k spirit, just curious if regular settings will be good enough or if something else would suit me better?
> 
> Atm regular settings:
> Reju-75
> Regrowth-70
> Healingtouch-50
> Nourish-60
> Swiftmend-70
> WildGrowth-92
> ...


for topping on tsu long --> watch dbm,bigwigs or whatever timers you have showing the sun breath. stand b4 him. 1-2 seconds depending on your haste start precasting your biggest heal on him and keep spamming that heal. with that you can push out 2 big heals with the sun breath buff. works with pqr too just shortly disable and enable it after  :Big Grin: 

@Nova

that nova framework is badass i really wish this thing would be mandatory to use its so frickin user friendly. keep up the good work as always.


one thing tho and i know the holy paladin profile is still in the works but i think as a "tester" im obliged to write this ^^

it sometimes stucks and my char simply "spasms" around trying to cast happens even if i have everyone in line of sight(well atleast i did not see anyone out of it ^^)

----------


## crystal_tech

> Dear Nova. I am Not the greatest coder. I really want to add the Nova frame to the shammy resto profile I'm maintaining. Is there a guide, or something that could head me down the right direction? I'm fairly new to lua so any help would be great! I know I will have to recode how the spells are casted, and cvars, but I don't even know where to begin! Any help is appreciated. I know you all are busy with your own profiles so just whenever you have time could ya throw me a life line


Bubba has a pdf in the works that will help peps in understanding how to use the frames. I might just write up a quick summary of my understanding of it until bubba can release his.

----------


## bu_ba_911

im working on releasing some cool functions again for all the devs that want to use them!!!!

as soon as i get working tests done, ill release the raw code needed for any dev to take into their own profiles and abuse as much as possible  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
here's a slightly outdated Nova Frame setup guide....

it doesn't have any of the brand new features in, or the shortcuts i have since thought up, but you can get clearer examples of those in my HPally Profiles (as it is the newest one with my frame in it)

just keep in mind, all changes made aren't permanent and it's just for on the fly changes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Restoprofile heals itself on Amber-Shaper while under Parasitic Growth, this kills you if you heal yourself if I understand the boss mechanics :/ Is there logic for this or am I worrying in vein? ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Restoprofile heals itself on Amber-Shaper while under Parasitic Growth, this kills you if you heal yourself :/ Is there logic for this?


hmm shall remedy this.... will check if we have that on ourselves and if we do, remove us from the Healing Table

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes. You can receive heals from others, just not heal yourself if Im correct. Doing the boss now so I dont even have time to look it up ^^

Downed the boss anyways! Got invited to the guild since they liked my (Team Nova's) healing ^____^ 

Some notes on the debuff Parasitic Growth on Amber Shaper boss (normal):




> Parasitic Growth
> 200 yd range
> Instant
> Infects the target with an amber parasite, causing a minimum of 12500 damage every 2 sec. Healing received will cause the parasite to grow, further this increasing damage.





> A few notes regarding Parasitic Growth are in order. Firstly, as we mentioned earlier, it can be removed by abilities such as Divine Shield and Ice Block. Secondly, using absorption effects on players affected by Parasitic Growth does not trigger the debuff's effect, so Power Word: Shield and Sacred Shield can be used to great effect to mitigate damage on these players without causing additional damage.
> 
> Hand of Purity also works well against this debuff, and can almost negate the final 6 seconds of the debuff's duration.
> 
> Finally, we feel it is necessary to state that any overhealing done to players affected by Parasitic Growth will still stack the debuff on them, so you must be careful.


And now Im done cluttering the thread, what I think is direct spells works best such as regrowth and healing touch, since hots seem to add to the debuff if I understood it all correctl.

----------


## bu_ba_911

grats on getting invited  :Big Grin: 

ill take a look into it to

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks ^^ I think it did really well healing others with the debuff before phase 3, its only phase 3 when shit hits the fan for real. 
Maybe its most important to throw healing touches when they are around 20% or so. I dont know since tonight was my first try ^^ Maybe someone else can give input as well.

----------


## Roxor77

Crystal_tech thanks for making hunter sv profile with the new nova frame, looking forward to when it is released.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

> if you look at the code, he is looking at both Buffs and Debuffs on the players that were casted by the boss 
> 
> This looks at all of the players buffs, debuffs
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ocal n,_,_,_,debuffType,_,_,unitCaster,_,_,sid=UnitAura("player",i) 
> 
> ...


Well I was way off on that one. I'm still new to this LUA/Coding and using what has already been coded as a guide of sorts so thank you for explaining what that code did!
Also I saw Dominium's PVP WW profile scans the Event Log for certain events and I was wondering if it's possible to do the same for Tsulong? (Using DBM's Tsulong.lua as reference for spell IDs/Combat Log Events) I tried but failed horribly so I think it's too complex for someone with my amount of knowledge on this. Anyways thanks again for the tips and as always great job on the profiles Nova Team!

----------


## Aleksonfire

AHAHAHA I DID IT! Nova Frames now added to my shammy profile! Doing some debugging just to make sure everything is working properly then will release update! OMG nova I love you guys!

----------


## davehammer4

Hey guys been a fan the last year or so and have enjoyed using some of your profiles in game. I have noticed the mention of Nova_Frames...is this something anyone can DL and if so how might one access it?

Cheers

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes dave! Its included in their SVN and should be called nova_frame.lua and put it in the datafolder.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Hey guys been a fan the last year or so and have enjoyed using some of your profiles in game. I have noticed the mention of Nova_Frames...is this something anyone can DL and if so how might one access it?
> 
> Cheers





> Yes dave! Its included in their SVN and should be called nova_frame.lua and put it in the datafolder.


It also has to be enabled on the profile you are using. Lots of tedious work  :Stick Out Tongue:  Currently only a handful have them. And only nova's profiles that have it enabled have all the good stuff. Mine is just basic for moving buttons or changing stats on the fly.

----------


## paveley

Hey Nova crew! Does the prot warrior profile support lvl 90 or is it a WIP? Reason i ask is cuz "prot warrior at lvl 60"note on the svn. I'm not home atm else i would try it out for myself. 



Thanks for the awesome profiles.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey Nova crew! Does the prot warrior profile support lvl 90 or is it a WIP? Reason i ask is cuz "prot warrior at lvl 60"note on the svn. I'm not home atm else i would try it out for myself. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the awesome profiles.


mostly complete, does the rotation but not the high lvl cds, currently lvling a warrior in my free time and coding as i go. i'm at lvl 64 on a panda with full boas so its going quick just need to sit down and finish it. (it should have frames as well)

----------


## daveyboyuk

> mostly complete, does the rotation but not the high lvl cds, currently lvling a warrior in my free time and coding as i go. i'm at lvl 64 on a panda with full boas so its going quick just need to sit down and finish it. (it should have frames as well)


cant wait  :Smile:

----------


## paveley

> cant wait



Ye it's gonna be brilliant as usual from these epic coders!

----------


## fish221171

Guys,

I am a bit new to PQR. Anyway I have done the SVN update and have the following structure:

PQRInterface
Trunk

To get the resto interface with Nova frame what do I need to do?

Can someone point me in the right direction. Only interested in Resto Druid.

Thanks

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi fish, you need to put the "Nova [Resto]_DRUID_" xml-files inside your Profiles/Druid-folder in your PQR-folder.
Then you need to copy the PQR_Nova_Data & PQR_Nova_Frame files inside your PQR-folder's Data-folder. 

Then when you activate the druidprofile (preferably the master-version since it will detect what environment you are in automatically) with alt+x the Nova Frame will appear near your minimap!

----------


## fish221171

> Hi fish, you need to put the "Nova [Resto]_DRUID_" xml-files inside your Profiles/Druid-folder in your PQR-folder.
> Then you need to copy the PQR_Nova_Data & PQR_Nova_Frame files inside your PQR-folder's Data-folder. 
> 
> Then when you activate the druidprofile (preferably the master-version since it will detect what environment you are in automatically) with alt+x the Nova Frame will appear near your minimap!


Nice! Thanks man.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Make sure you have the glyph of treant, I think you need it for Incarnation: Tree of Life to work, if Bu_Ba havent fixed that already ^^ You dont have to be in the treeform in order for it to work when you activate Incarnation but for some reason you need the glyph for it to work, or you needed it at least.

----------


## Apocalypse59

I'm having issues with the Resto profile today.
It's not healing unless I hold down the left alt key.
Plus it gets stuck in Incarnation mode even with Glyph of Treant.
Any ideas?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try delete it and re-svn everything, that sounds really strange. 
You havent messed up any setting in the nova_frame?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Try delete it and re-svn everything, that sounds really strange. 
> You havent messed up any setting in the nova_frame?


Not that I'm aware of. I'll go ahead and delete everything and fresh install.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I havent had that problem myself, and I use the profile frequently. As of what I know the default setting for left-alt is supposed to be "pause" the rotation.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Edit - Seems to be working now. Restarted WoW and the Nova Frame reset.

Incarnation is still hanging the profile though. I'll have to do some more testing.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Do you have the Glyph of the Treant? I have it and I got no problem with Incarnation-treeform.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Do you have the Glyph of the Treant? I have it and I got no problem with Incarnation-treeform.


Yes I do have it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Then its super strange, since we both have it and it works for me. What happens when you use Incarnation? Are you using the latest svn'ed version with up-to-date datafiles etc?

----------


## fish221171

TeamNova,

Resto druid profile working great so far. +rep guys.

----------


## freaki

any time frame for the shadow priest pvp profile mentally?

----------


## ace99ro

did you change anything about the holy pala , 1st time i used it in hof - ambershaper it worked flawless did not touch the constructed players or with parasitic growth . i did yday and when the constructed tanks got low it went berserk spamming him till i was oom

----------


## Apsalaar

In the Nova Options, what excactly is HealingTouchCC and RegrowthCC?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> In the Nova Options, what excactly is HealingTouchCC and RegrowthCC?


ClearCasting  :Smile: 

so at what value should those case under the ClearCasting buff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaiovisk

any chances you guys could help me in adding use blood fear as interrupt if spell lock is in cd and blood fear is not?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> any chances you guys could help me in adding use blood fear as interrupt if spell lock is in cd and blood fear is not?


the thing about the default interrupt profile is it runs once to get the information like class and which spell it should use, that it isn't very dynamic at all

you'd need to heavily modify it to be dynamically deciding which interrupt to yse

----------


## kaiovisk

ye i noticed that but by looking at this part of the code:

local interruptSpell = PQR_InterruptSpell()
if interruptSpell ~= 0 then

local interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)
if not PQR_SpellAvailable(interruptSpell) or not IsSpellInRange(interruptName, customTarget) then set interruptSpell = bloodfear ID, do the check again then continue
return false
end
else
return false
end

--Finally, make sure the spell they are casting is on the interrupt list or interrupt all is checked
if PQR_IsOnInterruptList(castName) or PQR_IsInterruptAll() then
PQR_Debug("Casting interrupt on "..customTarget)
CastSpellByID([InterruptSpell, customTarget)
return true
end

if i did what says in that red part, wouldnt it work? I just have no idea on how to write that hehehhe

----------


## bu_ba_911

lol, that general way of thinking would then break all other classes XD

it is possible to do, but as i said, it is pretty far indepth, you can easily just make an ability in the rotation that is like such

if not PQR_SpellAvailable(NormalInterrupt) then
if PQR_SpellAvailable(BloodFear) then
if UnitCastingInfo('target') then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(BloodFear), 'target')
end
end
end

something like that would work, obviously theres a lot more than would go into it, but instead of modding the interrupt profiles, just adding one ability into the rotation should be a lot easier

----------


## kaiovisk

ah i just wanted something that worked for me not the whole thing to be updated. ill try that thing u did out but i think it wont check the spell list right?

anyways i changed the old script to this, can you see if its correctly written? thank you

local interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)
if not PQR_SpellAvailable(interruptSpell) or not IsSpellInRange(interruptName, customTarget) then
interruptSpell = 111397 (i think thats blood fear id haha)
interruptName = GetSpellInfo(interruptSpell)
end
if not PQR_SpellAvailable(interruptSpell) or not IsSpellInRange(interruptName, customTarget) then
return false

----------


## freaki

mentally
any news on the shadow priest pve and pvp profiles?
or are they being delayed to 5.2?
thx

----------


## fish221171

bubba911,

Will you be adding the NOVA frame to the Mistweaver profile so we can edit the settings with ease?

Thanks

----------


## OutBit

Seems to get stuck on casting Incinerate when using your Destro single target Rotation + It's not using any curses.

----------


## Enragerx

> Seems to get stuck on casting Incinerate when using your Destro single target Rotation + It's not using any curses.


I think it has something to do with the new Nova Data, the frost mage profile also locks up


does anyone know a fix to stop Mentallys frost mage from locking up on Icy Veins?

----------


## Jettand

_Message: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: attempt to get length of global 'PQ_Immunity' (a nil value)
Time: 02/05/13 14:47:33
Count: 159
Stack: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: hCD = 0
sCD = 0
canHamstring = false
bHoF = false
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 3
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = false
(*temporary) = <table> {
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "Ice Tomb"
(*temporary) = "Interface\Icons\Spell_Frost_ChainsOfIce"
(*temporary) = 0
(*temporary) = false
(*temporary) = "attempt to get length of global 'PQ_Immunity' (a nil value)"_


This is from the PvP Arms Spec, I disabled all addons and I'm still getting the same thing.
This was on a Training Dummie but I get the same thing on any target. Any help?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> _Message: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: attempt to get length of global 'PQ_Immunity' (a nil value)
> Time: 02/05/13 14:47:33
> Count: 159
> Stack: [string "local hCD = select(2, GetSpellCooldown(1715..."]:19: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:737: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: hCD = 0
> ...


Do you have. Most up to date data file? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey! I'm having a few problems with my shammy profile and chain heal using the nova_mod and nova_frame. Seems that everytime it is loaded in (Chain heal on left ctrl) when you open up the nova frame - cooldowns it has all the buttons clicked and even if you change wont cast the chainheal as intended. Here is my chain Heal code



> if Nova_Mod() == Nova_ChainHeal and
> Nova_ChainHealCheck
> then
> GetDistance()
> local PerfectAoETarget = {}	
> local members = members	
> for i=1, #members do
> table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 90), Unit = members[i].Unit} )
> end
> ...

----------


## Bakami

asking me for a user name a password anyone know why

----------


## bu_ba_911

> asking me for a user name a password anyone know why


are u using the google code svn? that one was shut down for whatever reason, so we moved to assembla

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bubba911,
> 
> Will you be adding the NOVA frame to the Mistweaver profile so we can edit the settings with ease?
> 
> Thanks


yes, i have been working on it now and then, working on cleaning up the healing

first

----------


## freaki

bu-ba any idea if mentally is going to finish release her new shadow pve and pvp profiles?
as she hasnt been around for over a week and nobody seems to know whats happening. cheers

----------


## evlow

@freaki the shadow pve profile is working fine and is mostly finished, I know that mentally was coming back to the states from being overseas so she may be a bit occupied. it'll get done when its done.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Restoration
> Naturalist: This new passive learned at level 10 by Restoration Druids increases all healing done by the Druid by 10%.
> Wild Mushrooms will now gain 75% of the overhealing performed by the Druid’s Rejuvenation effects, up to a maximum of 100% of the Druid’s health in bonus healing, and growing larger as they do so. When Wild Mushroom: Bloom is cast, this bonus healing will be divided evenly amongst targets in the area of effect.


With the change to Wild Mushroom in 5.2 and PQR 3.0 supporting "cast on player location with spells you mark the ground with" will you include shroom-usage in the restoprofile? ^^

----------


## Mavmins

When i open rotation editor and stick in the url of the txt files to dl the nova profiles it says its an invalid url

----------


## bu_ba_911

> When i open rotation editor and stick in the url of the txt files to dl the nova profiles it says its an invalid url


Make sure it's http not https

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mavmins

> Make sure it's http not https


thats done it, sorry for the noob question !

----------


## blaythe

> You would say that
> 
> It must suck sucking the dick of a developer all day to get what u want in your profile. If you spent half the time that you spent on here actually being proactive and learning it, you would just be able to make your own.



That's a bit aggressive. You seem angry.


After looking at the accounts post history... Lol. You know where I'm going with this.

----------


## Jettand

> Do you have. Most up to date data file? 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2





> When i open rotation editor and stick in the url of the txt files to dl the nova profiles it says its an invalid url


Did the same thing, made it http and it says "Invalid file type. You may only download files of type: .txt, .lua, and .xml."
That's using: http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/
I know nothing about assembla, I did try and go download it but you have to pay?

Thanks bubba for your work!

----------


## evlow

@Jettand try http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/n...a_Profiles.txt as the URL (open it in web browser first and follow instructions)

Make sure you copy the entire URL (click on it first) then copy from browser, it truncates in this post.

----------


## demonmeh

hi, where would i edit in nova frame to make minimap button defaulted to off?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hi, where would i edit in nova frame to make minimap button defaulted to off?


its in init, jsut remove the Minimap code in the Slash Command section  :Smile:

----------


## demonmeh

> its in init, jsut remove the Minimap code in the Slash Command section


so just remove this?

MiniMapCreation()

----------


## bu_ba_911

> so just remove this?
> 
> MiniMapCreation()


that should be enough  :Smile:

----------


## demonmeh

> that should be enough


thanks  :Big Grin:  i'll test later if it worked.

----------


## jcole227

sorry but new to pqr.. i've been using nova shadow pve for a while now but the last couple of weeks it has stopped working in a raid.....works fine in world environment but suddenly quits in raid..lfr, 10/25 man...doesn't matter...this is the error bugsack is giving me, when i got this one i was in MSV...

12x <string>:"-- Terrace of Endless Spring: Tsulong ...":5: Usage: UnitGUID("unit")
<in C code>
<string>:"-- Terrace of Endless Spring: Tsulong ...":5: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":760: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":533: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":289: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

Locals:
(*temporary) = <func> =[C]:-1

----------


## evlow

@jcole227 you need to remove TOES events from rotation for now

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @jcole227 you need to remove TOES events from rotation for now


you should be able to fix it by just making



```

    local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(target):sub(6,10),16)    local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(boss1):sub(6,10),16) 


```

intp



```

    local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10),16)    local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss1"):sub(6,10),16) 


```

inside that ability

edit when i get time, i'll also lock it only to TOES for you guys, just need to get in there and run

/GetQuestWorldMapAreaID() 

when running a random in there XD

----------


## Aleksonfire

Hey trying again for answers. When I use Nova_Mod() == Nova_ChainHeal and have Nova_ChainHeal set to 2, It does not work. I have setup just like my other cds but for some reason it doesn't work. If i replace the nova mod function with IsLeftControlKeyDown() works just fine. Is this issue something with my coding or the nova data file?

----------


## jcole227

thx...also removed the hof and modified both...i'll just move em as needed....but works fine now...glad you all are around

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey trying again for answers. When I use Nova_Mod() == Nova_ChainHeal and have Nova_ChainHeal set to 2, It does not work. I have setup just like my other cds but for some reason it doesn't work. If i replace the nova mod function with IsLeftControlKeyDown() works just fine. Is this issue something with my coding or the nova data file?


i have no idea what the issue is.... if you other CD's work fine using that method, then i can't figure it out....

run a test....

if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then print(Nova_Mod()) end

----------


## Gl1500

Hey there! I've registered as I couldn't find an answer to my question while searching the forum/ I'm using a Nova BM hunter profile which I am quite enjoying apart from one thing - it keeps on switching to Aspect of Cheetah when I move. This necessity has been cancelled in one of the last patches. I can't find an updated version of the profile, I've tried to edit the profile myself but being a dumb blonde I failed at both/ Please help! =)

----------


## xetti

Hello have anyone a idea where can i finde a good frost mage profile 4 pqr i have the nova profiele but when i use this the rotaion stop oder dont use ffb and when it stop i cant use the actionbar

i have a normal wow interface (blizz ui)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Hello have anyone a idea where can i finde a good frost mage profile 4 pqr i have the nova profiele but when i use this the rotaion stop oder dont use ffb and when it stop i cant use the actionbar
> 
> i have a normal wow interface (blizz ui)


Hello!
Soapbox has one you could try out!
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Soapbox Ultimate Raiding Profiles)

----------


## Mavmins

> Then its super strange, since we both have it and it works for me. What happens when you use Incarnation? Are you using the latest svn'ed version with up-to-date datafiles etc?


I have the glyph and when i hold LCTRL to pop incarnation i can see it queues in PQInterface but it seems to pop it then immediately cancel without triggering the CD, it definitely doesnt go into treeform. Doesn't seem to matter if Im a treant or normal form either.

----------


## xetti

Hello Ninjaderp

yes i have see this and i was on this page... 10 $ for 1 profiel this is not a problem but have u experience with the page andy profiles ?

http://soapboxprofiles.wordpress.com/ are the buying profiles .....

the other one i dont know (public rotation)

----------


## Ninjaderp

The profiles on the page I linked you to are free, yes he has paid profiles as well but those I linked are free.
I suggest you try it out at least, and see how it performs.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I have the glyph and when i hold LCTRL to pop incarnation i can see it queues in PQInterface but it seems to pop it then immediately cancel without triggering the CD, it definitely doesnt go into treeform. Doesn't seem to matter if Im a treant or normal form either.


Are you sure you havent got something already on LCTRL that is conflicting with the Tree of Life-cast?

----------


## xetti

oki i test the profiles and i can change this on me owen rotation.
i have done this with a windwalker i hope frost mage are the same  :Wink: 
but the question are why does the nova mage profile stop  :Big Grin:  and dont cast anything .. at start cast cast and after 1 min. it stops  :Wink:  and i test the key´s and nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I havent tried it out so I cant tell, but have you updated the svn so its the latest version? (I think last time frost-mage got an update was 20th of December)
Also be sure to keep the data-files up to date aswell.

----------


## Mavmins

> Are you sure you havent got something already on LCTRL that is conflicting with the Tree of Life-cast?


I think it is actually triggering it but wow isnt updating the CD ujntil after the effect has ended which si what is causing the problem, and its immediatley shifting out of the form

----------


## xetti

yes i use snv to update the profiles

----------


## Mavmins

fixed it. I had to change the spell ID to 33891 in the Ability Editor for Incarnation and works perfectly now 
Maybe needs updating on main ? The wowhead spell ID is different but in WOW hovering over its 33891

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=33891

----------


## evlow

@bu_ba_911 I found these on a website but will confirm them shortly

97
Heart of Fear

896
Mogu'shan Vaults

886
Terrace of Endless Spring

930
Throne of Thunder



yep... those are correct...

----------


## Gl1500

> Hey there! I've registered as I couldn't find an answer to my question while searching the forum/ I'm using a Nova BM hunter profile which I am quite enjoying apart from one thing - it keeps on switching to Aspect of Cheetah when I move. This necessity has been cancelled in one of the last patches. I can't find an updated version of the profile, I've tried to edit the profile myself but being a dumb blonde I failed at both/ Please help! =)


to make it simpler... Please advise where I can get an updated BM hunter profile. Thanks in advance

----------


## Ninjaderp

Is this the one you're using? 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2498290 (PQR - Rotation Bot)

----------


## Aleksonfire

> i have no idea what the issue is.... if you other CD's work fine using that method, then i can't figure it out....
> 
> run a test....
> 
> if IsLeftControlKeyDown() then print(Nova_Mod()) end


Prints 2 as expected.

do you think calling i=1 in the function has something to do with nova_mod messing up?
All I can think of is maybe the perfect aoe target function(Almost identical to the nova version for Swiftmend) is screwing with the nova_mod or something. Any ideas on that?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Prints 2 as expected.
> 
> do you think calling i=1 in the function has something to do with nova_mod messing up?
> All I can think of is maybe the perfect aoe target function(Almost identical to the nova version for Swiftmend) is screwing with the nova_mod or something. Any ideas on that?


I don't see how it is :-/ when you call a function, it goes and runs the function, then returns right back where you were ... Hmmm

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> I don't see how it is :-/ when you call a function, it goes and runs the function, then returns right back where you were ... Hmmm
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


OK tested this as well.

if Nova_Mod() == Nova_AoeHeal then
print(Nova_Mod())
end

And it does nothing.

This is my table
Nova_CooldownCheck = {
[1] = {	Mod = 1,	Text = "PauseRotation", Var1 = 1 },
[2] =	{	Mod = 2,	Text = "AoeHeal", Var1 = 1 },
[3] =	{	Mod = 4,	Text = "HealingRain", Var1 = 1 },	
[4] =	{	Mod = 8,	Text = "HealingTideTotem", Var1 = 1 }, 
[5] =	{	Mod = 16,	Text = "Ascendance", Var1 = 1 },
}

----------


## Aleksonfire

Found a workaround. Not sure what is going on with nova_mod. But I put this code in and it works just fine now,




> if ( Nova_Mod() == tonumber(GetCVar('Nova_AoeHeal'))
> and GetCVarBool('Nova_AoeHeal_Enabled') )
> then
> GetDistance()
> local PerfectAoETarget = {}
> for i=1, #members do
> table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 90), Unit = members[i].Unit} )
> end
> 
> ...

----------


## Bakami

Anyone know the password so I can download through the SVN? It keeps asking for a user/pw

----------


## Aleksonfire

go into rotation editor. and update to the new link for the svn.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Message: [string "if not FirstRun ..."]:29: Couldn't find CVar named 'Nova_Rebirth'
> Time: 02/07/13 22:47:55
> Count: 3
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `SetCVar'
> [string "if not FirstRun ..."]:29: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


I started using Elvui tonight and I get this lua-error now, how can I adjust it/fix it?
Is it an issue even?

----------


## crystal_tech

please wait for my updated code. I'm adding in nova_frame and it will allow you to switch cheetah on or off at a wim. I should have it done by friday night.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I started using Elvui tonight and I get this lua-error now, how can I adjust it/fix it?
> Is it an issue even?


Have you tried completely restarting wow? 

I used elvui when I wrote it, I just switched to a modded lui, but I haven't had that issue, looks like the cvars aren't setting up properly to you. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone know the password so I can download through the SVN? It keeps asking for a user/pw


Are you using assembla? We don't have passwords on anything.... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bakami

> Are you using assembla? We don't have passwords on anything.... 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Trying to extract to desktop through Tortoise SVN and it's asking for a user name and password and yes I'm using the assembla

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Trying to extract to desktop through Tortoise SVN and it's asking for a user name and password and yes I'm using the assembla




```
https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/
```

using this url right here.....

you are being asked for a username and password when checking out the svn?

----------


## freaki

ok i figured out whats happened bakami..you are trying to export instead of importing 
trying to export will give you the username and password screen...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats funny, because I just tried that in a new folder with tortoisesvn and didnt get asked for any login.

----------


## Ninjaderp

For the resto-profile do you think it would be able to add some kind of logic for the Tsu-Long boss-encounter in the day-phase? Or do you just turn it off and do that manually?

Here's some theories and methods by some of the druids off MMO-C: [RESTO] How to rank on WoL at Tsulong

Also, what talents do you recommend? I've been using Incarnation and Nature's Vigil mostly, but I've seen a lot of other druids using SotF and HotW as well.

Cheers ^^

----------


## lucyluckman

Firstly, many thanks to all at Team Nova for your work and dedication to PQR  :Smile: 

I am having an unusual problem with the Shadow Priest Profile when attacking bosses in Dungs and Raids. I can attack trash and training dummies and regular world mobs just fine. Its just bosses it refuses to cast anything for!

I am lvl90 and have updated via SVN (revision81).

Any help appreciated. Ty

----------


## crystal_tech

update to svn revision 82 see if that fixes it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Firstly, many thanks to all at Team Nova for your work and dedication to PQR 
> 
> I am having an unusual problem with the Shadow Priest Profile when attacking bosses in Dungs and Raids. I can attack trash and training dummies and regular world mobs just fine. Its just bosses it refuses to cast anything for!
> 
> I am lvl90 and have updated via SVN (revision81).
> 
> Any help appreciated. Ty


The fix for this was posted one or two pages back 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lucyluckman

Thnaks for the speedy response but it did not work  :Frown: 

I created a new folder with the pqr updater and created a clean PQR install. I then updated to 82 and placed the profiles and data in the correct folder and booted up WoW and PQR.

Ran a bit of Vault of Mysteries LFR and was fine on trash up to first boss. Profile then stopped working but started up again when Qiang died and Subetai took over and carried on working through Meng and Zian phases.

Trash upto Elegon was fine - no problems but once Elegon engaged the profile stopped again. Targeted Elegon, energy charges, empyreal focus but rotaion would not start. Tried to manually start it as such but still nothing.

I play on EU servers if that makes a difference?

Sorry if I missed a previous post in this thread regarding this problem - I must have missed it.
Thanks all the same  :Smile:

----------


## evlow

lucky, can you take a screenshot of your PQR rotation and what errors it spits out and post them (make sure you blur your name out of any of them)

----------


## lucyluckman

Evlow - wasnt sure exactly how to generate error codes. I put PQR into advanced debug mode and lots of commands processed on trash but everything stopped on boss.

I dug through some older profiles i had archived and found one that worked on Feng where the current profile didnt. The file PQR_Nova_Data.lua and was modified 15012013. I compared it to the current file and found a difference in the SpecialUnit text. 
Current file:

SpecialUnit = nil
function SpecialUnit()
local PQ_BossUnits = PQ_BossUnits

if UnitExists("target") then
local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10), 16)

-- Use Cooldowns on Opposing Faction members
--if UnitIsPlayer("target") then
--	if UnitFactionGroup("player") ~= UnitFactionGroup("target") then return true end
--end

-- Dungeons & Raids
if UnitLevel("target") == -1 then return true else
for i=1,#PQ_BossUnits do
if PQ_BossUnits[i] == npcID then return true end
end
return false
end
else return false end
end
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The older file:

SpecialUnit = nil
function SpecialUnit()
local PQ_BossUnits = PQ_BossUnits

if UnitExists("target") then
local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("target"):sub(6,10), 16)

if UnitLevel("target") == -1 then return true else
for i=1,#PQ_BossUnits do
if PQ_BossUnits[i] == npcID then return true end
end
return false
end
else return false end
end
---------------------------------------------------------------
I guess I partially solved my problem myself. Hopefully this post might help others experiencing similar problems.

Thanks to all  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

yea the lines with -- means that pqr ignores it or its commented out.

----------


## crystal_tech

I had some real life stuff come up today and I will be unable to post some updated profiles my plans are to push the release to the end of sat cst time. sorry for the delay.

----------


## Naptownz

Dear nova team I never post in the forums ever. but i woul;d first off liek to say thank you SO much for the hunter profiles I use them all the time and actually taught me how to play my class better on my own  :Smile: 

Second off any way you'll be working on a feral druid profile anytime soon? if so shut up and take my money thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Dear nova team I never post in the forums ever. but i woul;d first off liek to say thank you SO much for the hunter profiles I use them all the time and actually taught me how to play my class better on my own 
> 
> Second off any way you'll be working on a feral druid profile anytime soon? if so shut up and take my money thanks


firepong is trying to have me pick it up, but as my druid is not on my main server, and i use it to backup a friends guild as heals..... thats highly unlikely....

----------


## fish221171

Nova Team,

Could you please add DPS (fistweaving) to the monk profile? this seems to be the way to play the class these days

Keep up the excellent work guys.

Many Thanks

----------


## davehammer4

RL got me from checking back but thanks for the reply. I have seen it pop up on my minimap now on a few profiles; however it's not working when changing buttons. The profiles aren't Nova's to my knowledge so I guess we know who is borrowing code right? lol.....great job on the Nova_Frames guys...well done!!

...btw this was in response to the answers I received on Nova_Frames....hit quote...not enough coffee this morning

----------


## Opacho

@buba could you add support for IsMouseButtonDown(3/4/5) on the Nova Frame, pretty please?  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpyroPT

@bu_ba any ideas on adding eternal flame spamming? It's working really good at the moment.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> @buba could you add support for IsMouseButtonDown(3/4/5) on the Nova Frame, pretty please?


always a possibility  :Smile: 

my nova_mod numbers will be getting huge  :Stick Out Tongue:  but thats for me to worry about, not you  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> @bu_ba any ideas on adding eternal flame spamming? It's working really good at the moment.


i was asked that a while ago.... meant to work on it, but then my schedule got busy :-/

i'll try to code it blind maybe sometime this week and release a test for people to try before updating SVN if i have time

----------


## SpyroPT

> always a possibility 
> 
> my nova_mod numbers will be getting huge  but thats for me to worry about, not you 
> 
> 
> 
> i was asked that a while ago.... meant to work on it, but then my schedule got busy :-/
> 
> i'll try to code it blind maybe sometime this week and release a test for people to try before updating SVN if i have time


Great! I'll be looking forward that, and will test it asap.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey, we're progressing Feng HC in MSV, and Im just curious to what talents / settings in nova_frame you would recommend to use that fight. 2healing btw. (Im restodruid) 

My armory


Talents Im using:
Feline Swiftness
Nature's Swiftness
Typhoon
Incarnation
Ursol's Vortex
Nature's Vigil

Glyphs: Regrowth, Lifebloom, Wild Growth

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey, we're progressing Feng HC in MSV, and Im just curious to what talents / settings in nova_frame you would recommend to use that fight. 2healing btw. (Im restodruid) 
> 
> My armory
> 
> 
> Talents Im using:
> Feline Swiftness
> Nature's Swiftness
> Typhoon
> ...


Couldn't tell you  :Stick Out Tongue: . I heal manually when I play my druid, and my guild is only 10/16 XD

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ninjaderp

Ahh you're 10/16 normal? thats about same as me with your profile! Been thinking of trying to heal manually for a while (pqr-damaged) but Im spooked by going back to play manually after been using this program for so long now lol

----------


## scottjc16

just wondering, will i be able to use the Spriest routine with honorbuddy?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just wondering, will i be able to use the Spriest routine with honorbuddy?


no, unless you make yourself a custom class that only does the movement for you, and waits for PQR to handle combat, you will not be able to.... Honorbuddys CC would fight with PQR for what spells to cast the entire time

----------


## svs

How can I change default nova_frame key bindings? Using resto druid profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How can I change default nova_frame key bindings? Using resto druid profile.


It's in the cooldown table. You need to change the mod number to the one you want

Sent fron my SGS3

----------


## reapagedk

how does one go about getting the nova frame?

----------


## jh16

Is there any chance crystal_tech might continue his work on the assassination rogue profile?
I loved it during cata and perhaps he can do more awesome work on it.

Oh and if he needs a tester, I volunteer.  :Big Grin: 

Sorry if there was another post asking about this since I'm tired thus not looking through the thread.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> how does one go about getting the nova frame?


its on our SVN under the Data Folder  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

I'm not sure if you are aware of this or if there is something special that causes it to happen but if you have multiple profiles in a folder that contain the Nova Frame they are somehow joining together. For instance I have a Brewmaster profile with the frame and a Windwalker profile with the frame.

I have gone and made changes to one of the code making the AE toggle in color on one and normal text on the other. When I hit the toggle you can see it turning both of them on at once. If you happen to have that frame on another one bound to the same key it will attempt to use that as well. Here is the chat log that the folder has 3 different profiles with nova frames.



```

[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> AoE: Disabled[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> * Windwalker Enabled.[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> Fists of Fury: Enabled[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> Cooldowns: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> AoE: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> * Windwalker AoE Enabled.[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> Fists of Fury: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> Cooldowns: Enabled 


```

So that was toggling it off and then back on, All I should see in there is 2 Lines, AoE Disabled and AoE Enabled. Just one toggle but instead it is toggling the bind for 3 different profiles. I'm copying just 1 profile all by itself with nothing but the nova files and the profile files if it resolves it I will post the results and files added but there is definitely something odd going on.

----------


## crystal_tech

its cause my profile was created before nova frame, hence it doesn't nil/remove the cvars and messes things up. Real life is kickin my ass but i'm working on bringing all my profiles up to date and working.

----------


## Mavmins

would it be plausible for me to take the code for wildmushroom on mouse from Vachiusa's profile which was based on the NOVA one and add it myself ? Or is it more complicated than that ?

----------


## Enragerx

I wonder where Mentally is...

----------


## js1974

> its cause my profile was created before nova frame, hence it doesn't nil/remove the cvars and messes things up. Real life is kickin my ass but i'm working on bringing all my profiles up to date and working.


Long as you guys are aware of it that is really all that matters no rush RL over coding for free.

----------


## Kinky

I'm right here, Enragerx. =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm not sure if you are aware of this or if there is something special that causes it to happen but if you have multiple profiles in a folder that contain the Nova Frame they are somehow joining together. For instance I have a Brewmaster profile with the frame and a Windwalker profile with the frame.
> 
> I have gone and made changes to one of the code making the AE toggle in color on one and normal text on the other. When I hit the toggle you can see it turning both of them on at once. If you happen to have that frame on another one bound to the same key it will attempt to use that as well. Here is the chat log that the folder has 3 different profiles with nova frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [02:45:39 AM]<PQR> AoE: Disabled[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> * Windwalker Enabled.[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> Fists of Fury: Enabled[02:45:39 AM]<PQR> Cooldowns: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> AoE: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> * Windwalker AoE Enabled.[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> Fists of Fury: Enabled[02:45:43 AM]<PQR> Cooldowns: Enabled 
> ...


Hmm interesting issues. I didn't think I would run into that one lol. I'll look into making a way to reset cvars XD. Maybe add an author tag and version tag that if it changes, reset cvars

Sent fron my SGS3

----------


## imdasandman

> Hey, we're progressing Feng HC in MSV, and Im just curious to what talents / settings in nova_frame you would recommend to use that fight. 2healing btw. (Im restodruid) 
> 
> My armory
> 
> 
> Talents Im using:
> Feline Swiftness
> Nature's Swiftness
> Typhoon
> ...


hey man do you have a disc priest or a shadow priest that can go disc on that fight? atonment heals/dps seems to work really well imo. If priest is good they can pump out 50k dps sometimes more and still get a lot of splash heals onto melee and tanks. Plus you would have another raid CD. Just food for thought... This is what we did.

----------


## Enragerx

> I'm right here, Enragerx. =)




whew...thank goodness (:

----------


## K1ngp1n

when i try to import your profiles with tortoise svn it still asks for a username and password  :Frown:

----------


## Kinky

@K1ngp1n: Strange! Make sure it's the correct URL:


```
https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/
```

 or try


```
http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/
```

Demonology and Shadow PVP is almost done as well. I'm sorry about the delays, but school is kicking my ass at the moment, they'll be up before 5.2 though as well as something special for Shadow Priest PvE. (Spell Queue and Smart Cancel)

----------


## freaki

best news ive heard all day mentally!

----------


## Opacho

@Buba the keybind part of the nova frame is it language friendly?(keyboard wise)
I have my language set at Spanish and the Right Alt keybind doesn't work ingame. Switched to English EEUU to try if that was it and yep, working flawlessly. Is it possible to fix it? O.o

----------


## Aleksonfire

> hey man do you have a disc priest or a shadow priest that can go disc on that fight? atonment heals/dps seems to work really well imo. If priest is good they can pump out 50k dps sometimes more and still get a lot of splash heals onto melee and tanks. Plus you would have another raid CD. Just food for thought... This is what we did.


Luckily my main is an enh shammy. Using conductivity and glyph of healing storm I was able to provide a lot of extra healing for this fight. I think in terms of dps hybrid healers either shadow priest or shammy can provide anywhere from 20-30k hps while doing significant dps. Next would be ret pally or boomkin

----------


## 22alec22

Thanks for all of these profiles! I will be testing out the warlock ones in a moment.

Edit: I am currently testing this on training dummies in Orgrimmar, and it appears to get locked up casting incinerate with the destruction profile. It basically stands there and spams incinerate unsuccessfully. The spell just gets interrupted repeatedly. Am i doing something wrong or is the script messed up?

----------


## imdasandman

> Thanks for all of these profiles! I will be testing out the warlock ones in a moment.
> 
> Edit: I am currently testing this on training dummies in Orgrimmar, and it appears to get locked up casting incinerate with the destruction profile. It basically stands there and spams incinerate unsuccessfully. The spell just gets interrupted repeatedly. Am i doing something wrong or is the script messed up?


My guess for incin to fire off the target has to have immo on it. But I didn't write the profile so I have no idea the logic that is called for to make incin to fire off. If you want I can check it out later tonight after kids go down for the night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 22alec22

Well it seems to put immolate on and do part of the rotation correctly, but when it gets to the point where it should cast incinerate a few times in a row it gets locked up spamming it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

that destruction one was coded long before MoP even came out... it was coded on MoP beta  :Smile: 

i haven't been able to level a warlock yet, but i believe conflag is the issue, not incin

----------


## 22alec22

Ah ok. Thanks for the reply. This is unfortunate, I don't think there are any working MoP warlock scripts around right now.

----------


## imdasandman

> Ah ok. Thanks for the reply. This is unfortunate, I don't think there are any working MoP warlock scripts around right now.


Maybe not for destro but there are working ones for affliction and demo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kroniq

Love the healing profiles, been using the resto druid and h pally ones to raid. Just wondering if there's any plans to add Tsulong day phase support to these profiles.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah some kind of logic for Tsu Long day-phase would be nice. I think I found why I go oom so much sometimes, swiftmend was set to really low. I put it at a higher value (93) and so far so great and not so much manaproblems unless people take un-necessary damage (which people do on purpose in LFR).

----------


## Mavmins

Nourish was set to 60? i think which was way too low and regrowth too high, glyphed i use regrowth as a more emergency heal as it is 100% crit. I also raised swiftmend and mana management is much better (470ilvl)

----------


## Aegeus

Your timing would be much more accurate if you paused the profile on Tsulong and did the healing yourself. It's only 6 seconds...

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright.... So I've thought a lot about this....

And I think I'm going to be taking a break from posting and checking out Ownedcore...

The state of the community quite honestly makes me sad.....

So what this entails.... I'll be giving either CT or Ment access to my account to continue updating front page for Team Nova.... I will NOT be supporting my own profiles through here or most other forms of communication...

If anything I will ninja update the SVN every now and then, but thats about it...

I just feel that the community isn't what it was like when I first started releasing code for free for everyone.... I MIGHT come back for 5.2 to update and debug with the community my profiles, but that is up in the air. Others have started releasing profiles similar to my own that i supported on Team Nova, so there's will probably be the go to profiles in the future..... Other than what I have said, there's not much more to it... The community as a whole has made me sad (there are still some shining stars, but they are few and far in between), and as such I will be stepping away for an unknown amount of time....

Thank you and good luck  :Smile: 


P.S.
For those that know how to reach me already through other forms of communication..... I'll still be signing on, but my level of support will be dwindling as well XD

I feel like I have taught enough people how to debug and find their issues where you shouldn't need me to look through your code to much more anyways  :Smile:

----------


## Vachiusa

I'm totally shocked. Hope you will rethink and come back.

----------


## kclux

I am sorry to hear that Bubba, thank you so much for the effort you put into all your profiles. I hope you enjoy your break and find new motivation to get back to us  :Smile:

----------


## js1974

> Alright.... So I've thought a lot about this....
> 
> And I think I'm going to be taking a break from posting and checking out Ownedcore...
> 
> The state of the community quite honestly makes me sad.....
> 
> So what this entails.... I'll be giving either CT or Ment access to my account to continue updating front page for Team Nova.... I will NOT be supporting my own profiles through here or most other forms of communication...
> 
> If anything I will ninja update the SVN every now and then, but thats about it...
> ...


Pretty big hit to the community but the community changes in all aspects and almost never for the better which really sucks, I hope you take a break and come back no one would be where they are today without you. However good luck on w/e you decide to do and sure hope we see your profiles in the future as you will be missed.

----------


## daveyboyuk

sad to see you go allways liked ur profiles hope 1 day u return with more epic ideas like nova frame but gl in w/e u do

----------


## imdasandman

> Alright.... So I've thought a lot about this....
> 
> And I think I'm going to be taking a break from posting and checking out Ownedcore...
> 
> The state of the community quite honestly makes me sad.....
> 
> So what this entails.... I'll be giving either CT or Ment access to my account to continue updating front page for Team Nova.... I will NOT be supporting my own profiles through here or most other forms of communication...
> 
> If anything I will ninja update the SVN every now and then, but thats about it...
> ...


I am a sad panda :/. Well I hope you do check in from time to time. Have fun man. Send me a pm of your real I'd so we can chat in game. I have learned lots from you and wouldn't mind maybe doing some cross server raids come 5.2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Alright.... So I've thought a lot about this....
> 
> And I think I'm going to be taking a break from posting and checking out Ownedcore...
> 
> The state of the community quite honestly makes me sad.....
> 
> So what this entails.... I'll be giving either CT or Ment access to my account to continue updating front page for Team Nova.... I will NOT be supporting my own profiles through here or most other forms of communication...
> 
> If anything I will ninja update the SVN every now and then, but thats about it...
> ...


Not entirely sure of what this is about, but if I have offended you in anyway I hope you know that I did not mean to do so, and have enjoyed Nova profiles for quite a while(I actually lurked this place long before I ever pitched in) I hope you know you will be sorely missed. Good luck to you and hope to see ya again soon.

----------


## Jaylock

I dont know why this is, but your shadow priest profile does not work at all on bosses. I have had several problems with it when facing all sorts of bosses. I cant think of a single boss it works on. The trash it does fine, but on bosses, the whole profile just stops and doesnt work at all. 

What is going wrong here?

----------


## thenewerguy

> you should be able to fix it by just making
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID(target):sub(6,10),16)
    local bossID = tonumber(UnitGUID(boss1):sub(6,10),16) 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that was the solution to the issue u are having

----------


## Mavmins

can anyone explain how

Nova_HealingTouchCheck works, ive checked the lua file and I simply dont understand how or where this value is pulled from, especially in relation to the nova frame. I'm trying to add my own ability but not sure where to start

Edit - NVM think i found it in the -Init- ability so im looking through there, hooray for commented code !

----------


## Enragerx

> Alright.... So I've thought a lot about this....
> 
> And I think I'm going to be taking a break from posting and checking out Ownedcore...
> 
> The state of the community quite honestly makes me sad.....
> 
> So what this entails.... I'll be giving either CT or Ment access to my account to continue updating front page for Team Nova.... I will NOT be supporting my own profiles through here or most other forms of communication...
> 
> If anything I will ninja update the SVN every now and then, but thats about it...
> ...


I thought the community was stepping into a new phase, an exciting phase, especially with your recent work it sparked interest in alot of people, even Diesall is writing a new PQinterface because of your contribution....

if everyone had the mentality you have right now, this community will not exist very soon, perhaps you don't realize the importance you have in this community?

there is no "I" in Team

----------


## googlebee

> I thought the community was stepping into a new phase, an exciting phase, especially with your recent work it sparked interest in alot of people, even Diesall is writing a new PQinterface because of your contribution....
> 
> if everyone had the mentality you have right now, this community will not exist very soon, perhaps you don't realize the importance you have in this community?
> 
> there is no "I" in Team


Will be interesting to see how well these *Paid Profile* writers do without the help of the more experienced coders like Bu.

----------


## daveyboyuk

i dont get all the negative responses to bubba stepping out he owes nobody nothing and all the QQ just makes everyone realise exactly his reasons for taking a break/leaving let the guy be he was a huge asset to this project and you should all be grateful tbh and posts like a few in here will see him never return

----------


## firepong

> Will be interesting to see how well these *Paid Profile* writers do without the help of the more experienced coders like Bu.


Sadly, I'm starting to think I will take Bu_bas route as well. Not having internet for almost a week has shown me just how easy it would be to quit for a while. I'm not even missing WoW and lately, a lot of people (not you k1ngp1n) have been making me wonder on a lot of things...

----------


## Bendecks

It may be fairly obvious, but on the mage profile (frost), is the automatic cooldown function supposed to pop cooldowns? Because it doesn't for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## kclux

@Mentally, I am wondering if there is still hope for the Shadow PvP profile?  :Smile:  Still very excited about that one.

----------


## K1ngp1n

> Sadly, I'm starting to think I will take Bu_bas route as well. Not having internet for almost a week has shown me just how easy it would be to quit for a while. I'm not even missing WoW and lately, a lot of people (not you k1ngp1n) have been making me wonder on a lot of things...


really bad idea! ^^

----------


## Kinky

@klux and @Bendecks: All the Mage profiles are getting a major overhaul once my schedule clears up a little bit.  :Smile:  As it's looking right now, here's how my queue looks like -
Shadow Priest (PvE) - Done
Demonology Warlock - Almost Done
Shadow Priest (PvP) - Almost Done
Frost / Fire Mage - Queued.

All the work has been done for Shadow's PvP profile as I mentioned earlier, and I had to recently re-activate my EU account with in-game gold because I haven't gotten to level any of my US characters up to 90 yet. (I also ran out of prepaid time, so I have to sort that out somehow.)

@lolioz and @daveyboyuk: You're both quite right. However, I agree completely with the mods about not supporting donations. *Donating* to get access to a profile is exactly the same as selling the profile. You can turn it around and say that you *donate* money to the store when you go and buy something. While I would love to get paid for my profiles, I don't feel it's right or fair, that's why I'm always going to mention and say that donations to me are completely optional. If you feel like I'm helping you out, you like what I'm doing, want to help support me and keep my interest in what I'm doing and continue to create great content, then feel free to buy me a hotdog, if you're poor like me, then I completely understand and positive feedback or even sending me a reputation point or anything similar is equally satisfying. =)

But that's just my view on it! I'll keep on making free quality profiles for as long as I play World of Warcraft.  :Big Grin:

----------


## googlebee

> Profile devs will continue to quit because there's no incentive to keep going. Really not surprising at all. And to the people that are getting mad about it, need to point the finger at the mods for not supporting donations. Im just surprised this hasn't happened sooner


Is more that we do this for enjoyment, and for the satisfaction of helping other people. That is what its about, and has always been about, in this PQR community.

Like any community tho, u get some bad apples, and this one has had its fair share of them lately. Rude, expecting, and ungrateful leechers, have really started to make this not so much fun anymore. It feels more like a voluntary job.

It used to be that donations were always optional, and never *Forced* on anyone.

The same could be said for paid profiles sure, nobody is *Forcing* you to buy. 

But if u dangle a carrot in front of a rabbit, they will bite. Dangling a partly finished product for free, only to charge for a finished product, is the same thing.

The biggest turn off for people like me, (And morso for people like Bu_ba, Sheuron, etc) is having your work that was released to the public for free use, re-used and resold, in a paid profile.

I'm not going to point any fingers here (U only need part of a hand to do it anyway) but that has been boiling in water for a while, and has over-boiled.

If people want to sell a profile from a program that is free to use, we cannot stop them from doing that. But we can start to make them create there own functions, variables, and data from ceasing to release our own publicly.

That is the naked truth.

-GB

----------


## Guinness

I think it stems from PQR reaching some sort of critical mass. It is unfortunate. But if the prolific profile writers take breaks the new users will move on. Those dedicated enough, will use old profiles and modify them to work for themselves and maybe share them. I'm 50/50 on the paid profiles though. Some paid ones are the only 'viable' option at the moment.

Good luck to you Bu_ba though in any and all things you do in the future. You and Team Nova have provided a wellspring of information for other profile writers and profile hackers.

----------


## OnionsTich

ok.. the shadowpriest profile does not work on any bosses. is there reason for this?

----------


## OnionsTich

> Its because developers have no real reason to care or incentive.


wILL IT WORK IN REAL RAIDS?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mentally should be able to answer that, Onion.

----------


## OnionsTich

> Mentally should be able to answer that, Onion.


 Works great on dummys. It only dots bosses.

----------


## Kinky

@OnionsTich: As I've said numerous times, remove the damn TOES function as it's very broken and wasn't supposed to be bundled together with the update that was pushed.

I've just updated the SVN with the current profile that I've been working on for ages, adds support for many new things such as Void Shift and Vampiric Embrace. These two are disabled by default so you'll have to set your own keybindings if you want them in your profile. It also supports the Level 50 talent of your choice.

I've also updated the rotation a little bit to take into account the adds on both Protectors of the Endless and Tsulong heroic. It's my current working local copy which I'm just polishing at the moment.

Please make sure to check out the new options and disable what you don't want or don't need.  :Smile: 

*Do note:* The new Data file will break the automatic buffing functions of both the Mage and Warlock profiles as it's using the previous version of PQ_AuraInfo() I wrote.

If you go into the ability and change PQ_AuraInfo to include "player", you should be good to go.
Exmaple: For instance, changing PQ_AuraInfo(5) to PQ_AuraInfo(5,"player")

More updates are coming soon. I'm still only one person.

----------


## Enragerx

Grats Mentally on hitting 300 rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## helixhamin

For those who are saying that it feels like a second job, please remember, do your own thing. Take your time and don't let the people who complain get to you.

As a bit of a leecher, I understand I have no standing, but you guys have been creating great things with this and our love goes out to you. 

To those complaining, just remember, yes, some things may not be perfect and it might be good to mention it, but remember, this is a free system for us to use that many people like Mentally and Bu and many others have helped to bring to us. 

Please remember to respect, not whine like these fine people owe you something.

I would love to be able to write profiles like some of these creators do. If anyone is willing to step in with a few tips, please PM me, some someday I may be able to give back to the community as Team Nova has.

----------


## crystal_tech

well, i'm still here just got busy. i'm going to release sv hunter here in a bit, also peps wanting me to do a few 3.3.5a profiles so i might start coding out for private servers.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You should be able to upvote/downvote posts on OC ^^ By saying that I agree with helix.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> well, i'm still here just got busy. i'm going to *release sv hunter* here in a bit, also peps wanting me to do a few 3.3.5a profiles so i might start coding out for private servers.


Survival hunter is getting updated???????
You make me happy in all the good ways  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mavmins

Im using a resto druid profile based on the Nova one so this is just a post to say thank you. Ive read some of the stuff on here lately and its sad that people are leaving. PQR and these profiles have made me want to play WOW again and play other classes and encouraged me to learn a bit about how to modify profiles to start with and the write a basic one of my own. So to the members of Team NOVA thank you for your work I'm sure im not the only person who very much appreciates it.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Mavmins, what are your current progress in raids as resto? Im also using the restoprofile and we downed Feng hc yesterday and had Gara'jal at 1.5%.
Would be fun to see what settings you use for specific encounters and if we're anywhere in the same gear-levels ofc.

(I have 10219 Spirit, 17.90% Mastery, Haste 3057, Crit 13.25% and 488ilvl)

I mostly use these settings:
SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 75) 
SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 65) 
SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50) 
SetCVar("Nova_Swiftmend", 92) 
SetCVar("Nova_WildGrowth", 80) 
SetCVar("Nova_NaturesVigil", 60) 
SetCVar("Nova_Innervate", 83) 
SetCVar("Nova_Nourish", 95) 
SetCVar("Nova_NaturesSwiftness", 55) 
SetCVar("Nova_Ironbark", 50) 
SetCVar("Nova_NaturesCure", 100) 
SetCVar("Nova_Rebirth", 40) 

But Im not sure about how useful Nourish really is.

----------


## js1974

> i dont get all the negative responses to bubba stepping out he owes nobody nothing and all the QQ just makes everyone realise exactly his reasons for taking a break/leaving let the guy be he was a huge asset to this project and you should all be grateful tbh and posts like a few in here will see him never return


I don't see all these negative responses you are talking about, I see people actually showing him respect for building the community hoping he comes back because he makes the community strong. If you just see negative in all of these I would suggest taking off the negative glasses that is just my opinion though.




> @klux and @Bendecks: All the Mage profiles are getting a major overhaul once my schedule clears up a little bit.  As it's looking right now, here's how my queue looks like -
> Shadow Priest (PvE) - Done
> Demonology Warlock - Almost Done
> Shadow Priest (PvP) - Almost Done
> Frost / Fire Mage - Queued.
> 
> All the work has been done for Shadow's PvP profile as I mentioned earlier, and I had to recently re-activate my EU account with in-game gold because I haven't gotten to level any of my US characters up to 90 yet. (I also ran out of prepaid time, so I have to sort that out somehow.)
> 
> @lolioz and @daveyboyuk: You're both quite right. However, I agree completely with the mods about not supporting donations. *Donating* to get access to a profile is exactly the same as selling the profile. You can turn it around and say that you *donate* money to the store when you go and buy something. While I would love to get paid for my profiles, I don't feel it's right or fair, that's why I'm always going to mention and say that donations to me are completely optional. If you feel like I'm helping you out, you like what I'm doing, want to help support me and keep my interest in what I'm doing and continue to create great content, then feel free to buy me a hotdog, if you're poor like me, then I completely understand and positive feedback or even sending me a reputation point or anything similar is equally satisfying. =)
> ...


I understand where you are coming from but I see it from a different side, I have written profiles and I have written addons so looking at it from both sides. Someone that keeps a profile extremely up to date fixes errors the second they occur and puts forth such priority that their addons/porifles rarely if ever fail imo they all deserve the right to accept donations. I think it should be up to that person to decide if they want to but I would gladly pay any profile developer for their work as I would pay Xelper for PQR.

Most people look at it s oh it's just a hobby why do they deserve anything but after doing the work I bet you sink hundreds of hours into that " oh it's just a hobby " without even thinking about it. I see it more on the side of it's free doesn't exist.

You get Rep that's not free someone still has to hit a button, It doesn't cost them anything but they still have to do it. That being said I would gladly donate to your work because you deserve the donations just as much as you deserve to be able to put a $10 price tag on each profile you write.

TLDR - To each their own but anyone that writes a profile deserves compensation of some type time is money and they put their time into it.

----------


## crystal_tech

Updated SV Hunter:

link: http://goo.gl/K8tCW

notes: 
talents are direbeast, glaive toss, AMOC

it has Nova_Frame added.
Its not on the Nova SVN yet.

I likes rep and feedback.

----------


## Aleksonfire

I know this is more of a theory question, but does the current surv profile demand the haste/crit build, or would it also be ok for the mastery/haste build? the old one had thrill of the hunt support (which for mastery is better for dps)

----------


## crystal_tech

> I know this is more of a theory question, but does the current surv profile demand the haste/crit build, or would it also be ok for the mastery/haste build? the old one had thrill of the hunt support (which for mastery is better for dps)


i'm going crit>haste>mastery after caps, with mists crits hit for 200% of the normal damage, so the more you crit the more damage your doing. and atm its hard to get to a descent haste rating.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> i'm going crit>haste>mastery after caps, with mists crits hit for 200% of the normal damage, so the more you crit the more damage your doing. and atm its hard to get to a descent haste rating.


Oh well i'll check it out. Currently Mastery vs crit sims the same, of course its totally reliant on which gear drops for you and you can get the most from. I believe the mastery requires 60% mastery so it can be pretty hard to achieve if your gear isn't mastery focused.(aka has mastery on it). I guess my real question is does it still support the other tier 4 talents lol.

----------


## crystal_tech

not atm but its easily added

----------


## imdasandman

> i'm going crit>haste>mastery after caps, with mists crits hit for 200% of the normal damage, so the more you crit the more damage your doing. and atm its hard to get to a descent haste rating.


The only issue with going crit dependent is playing by rng gods. Our hunter last night doing elegon hc, had his spark hit his pillar a few times due to rng being shitty lol. But now you make me want to get my huntard to 90


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Mavmins

> Mavmins, what are your current progress in raids as resto? Im also using the restoprofile and we downed Feng hc yesterday and had Gara'jal at 1.5%.
> Would be fun to see what settings you use for specific encounters and if we're anywhere in the same gear-levels ofc.
> 
> (I have 10219 Spirit, 17.90% Mastery, Haste 3057, Crit 13.25% and 488ilvl)
> 
> I mostly use these settings:
> SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 75) 
> SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 65) 
> SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 50) 
> ...


I've not reforged any of my gear or anything and ive only just started raiding properly so it might not help you too much, but here are my settings im using

9154 Spirit, 17.8% Mastery, 2175 Haste, 9.44% Crit and 476ilvl so not the stats you've got and I need some reforging

SetCVar("Nova_Rejuvenation", 85) 
SetCVar("Nova_Regrowth", 60) 
SetCVar("Nova_HealingTouch", 70) 
SetCVar("Nova_Swiftmend", 85) 
SetCVar("Nova_WildGrowth", 8 :Cool:  
SetCVar("Nova_Innervate", 80) 
SetCVar("Nova_Nourish", 82) 
SetCVar("Nova_NaturesSwiftness", 55) 
SetCVar("Nova_Ironbark", 55) 
SetCVar("Nova_NaturesCure", 100) 

Regrowth with CC Proc 70 
healing Touch with CC Proc 75

I use my single target swiftmend ability at 75

I'm using Vachiusa's profile which is a modified Nova one so might not be directly comparable but I like being able to drop mushrooms on a toggle, especially when next patch they benefit from rejuve over healing.

Also dont forget Nourish heals for +20% if there is a HoT on target


I was having mana problems 2 healing Elegon last night so some of my settings need tweaking I think, still trying to see what works best as I've not raided much

----------


## OnionsTich

ty for updating Shadow  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

> Healing based only on health percents is why there will be issues while doing the HC encounters... its fine for lfr and normals but not hc


so, how would you like to handle it for hc?

----------


## imdasandman

> so, how would you like to handle it for hc?


Prob what they are referring to crystal is in hc encounters you most of the time have to do preemptive healing instead of reactive. This could be blanketing the raid with hots/shields or maybe que up a big heal on a tank so the heal hits the tank just after they receive a big hit. It prob could be done if you could pull warnings from dbm and setup special events but I wouldn't even try to do that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## firepong

> Prob what they are referring to crystal is in hc encounters you most of the time have to do preemptive healing instead of reactive. This could be blanketing the raid with hots/shields or maybe que up a big heal on a tank so the heal hits the tank just after they receive a big hit. It prob could be done if you could pull warnings from dbm and setup special events but I wouldn't even try to do that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Its possible to. I had uber problems with it though when I tried to do it. Kept shitting out Tainted shit even with taintLog turned off. I had almost my whole feral profile running off what was returned in ovals (the boxes) until I flatass broke it and couldn't get it working again.

----------


## Ninjaderp

It has worked great so far the first three bosses in MSV hc though, we're still progressing it but I've had good results with the nova restoprofile.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah thats what I rely on my disc-priest partner for, the rest I can manually pre-hot people if needed. What kind of preemptive healing are you referring to? Any specific encounters? I know MSV heroic isnt "current content" the same as HoF or TES hc is, but thats our progress so far as we're pretty casual.

----------


## 22alec22

Is there any way to edit the Demo Warlock profile to still cast while moving? Currently it only spams fel flame, but at max level warlocks have Kil'jaeden's cunning, allowing us to move while we cast. IT helps DPS substantially in high mobility fights to be able to cast while moving. Ive noticed that the affliction profile still casts while running, so if you could just tell me how to make the demo one do that i would really appreciate it. or if you edited it or something.

----------


## evlow

22alec22 the new profile is going to have a lot of that sort of stuff, mentally should have it released soon.

----------


## imdasandman

> It has worked great so far the first three bosses in MSV hc though, we're still progressing it but I've had good results with the nova restoprofile.


Sadly it would prob require a wow add on specific with the use of dbm in conjunction with pqr so you can do hidden code streams in the background to let the add on and profile communicate with each other. It would be a pita and way way out of my scope to do as I am a very novice coder.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## joboy_67

These are some great profiles that are easy to adapt to meet your own specifications. Great job, would anyone mind me asking how you guys make your profiles? I'm currently just using notepad++ to modify profiles, are there any better options?

----------


## Roberta565

no what you would do is this..........

----------


## Aegeus

> These are some great profiles that are easy to adapt to meet your own specifications. Great job, would anyone mind me asking how you guys make your profiles? I'm currently just using notepad++ to modify profiles, are there any better options?


You can actually do everything within PQR. Check out the ability editor  :Wink:

----------


## Aegeus

It types in text, I don't see why you'd need more :P

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Its possible to. I had uber problems with it though when I tried to do it. Kept shitting out Tainted shit even with taintLog turned off. I had almost my whole feral profile running off what was returned in ovals (the boxes) until I flatass broke it and couldn't get it working again.


Well sounds like i have a lot of coding to do  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I assume that if we were to add timers and take the approach of dbm its entirely possible to add timed events. I'll talk to the developer of dbm and see if we can get a copy of the source code. Don't know if I'll tie to dbm or just write a new file to add timers.

----------


## joboy_67

I understand that you can edit everything in the ability editor but there are some features text editors have that are very nice. Thanks for input though/

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Just dl dbm and open the files with notepad to look at the source.
> 
> It would just be useful to add buff and debuff checks for certain things aswell as certain raid events, to know when you need to burst heal or not burst heal and if u need burst healing than make separate HP percentages at which heals fire off... Not sure you would need timers exactly but you could use buff and debuff checks on players in your party and bosses to accomplish this
> 
> A simple example for a pvp profile would be if the target has necrotic strike debuff then raise the healing threshold for that player


Except that the point here was preemptive healing aka Elegon - Total Annihilation. In other words in terms of a druid profile it would add hots to people before the massive dmg came in. This would require timers and health checks and many other things. The timers would be necessary to establish a certain point to heal for example on HC feng. I think the easiest way to do this would be to call dbm for info and compare and add events based on the timers into the code for preemptive healing.

----------


## googlebee

Failroad, why do you attack everyone? Are u that miserable in life?

----------


## Kinkeh

> Failroad, why do you attack everyone? Are u that miserable in life?


That's pretty clear lol. You'd figure after finding out that your pretty worthless in this sites community that you'd call it quits...unless it gets you off, which in this it seems that's the case.

----------


## crystal_tech

then i wonder if it would be easier to add a hotkey/modkey that overrides the healing table and precasts your aoe/hots on all targets when you see the dbm warning.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Right.... preemptive healing would mean instead of swiftmend at 75 percent, if a certain raid mechanic was present do it at a higher percent like 85..
> 
> Totally doable through buff and debuff check
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention for all the people saying its not about money for the developers... if you notice the mods made Bubba take off his donation link ( you can see his post about it in the stickie)) and shortly after that he calls it quits... that's a very strange coincidence to say the least


1. A higher percentage would still require the target to have been damaged first thus nullifying the term Pre-emptive( taken as a measure against something possible, anticipated, or feared; preventive;...)
2. We are well aware of many abilities in the current raiding tier that do not have a buff or debuff attached with the dmg so your theory kinda falls flat on its face.

So all in all either you seem to have no knowledge of the working definition of "pre-emptive" or you are simply attempting to troll the boards in which both cases make you somewhat of an idiot. 
I do apologize for insulting your intelligence since I know it probably isn't your fault, but I hope you have something better to do with your life than worry about what I want to do to help this community without stealing code and selling it.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> If there was a raid requirement to heal someone or hot someone when they didn't have any damage taken you just set the healing threshold to 100 if they had the certain debuffs or buffs....
> 
> How goes it getting that source code of DBM.. must be pretty difficult for you. I know opening the addons folder and finding the dbm folder could be slightly more difficult than zippering your fly after you piss so if you need any help with it let me know. Or contact the DBM dev rofl


Interesting first comment there. Expert opinion there huh? I'll leave that one alone.
As far as the source code, I'm not aware of the downloadable version having any hooks or way to call the info outside of dbm, at which point it would require the developer to help find a way. 
My three options with dbm are
1. Code it into a file in which case it would use pqr as the source for DBM
2. Read the timers as they come up in which case memory usage would be twice or three times the current
3. Call the info directly into pqr and have pqr handle the timers which i believe to be the best method.

That may be personally hard for you to understand but I don't see any reason you need to be so volatile about it.

----------


## firepong

> If there was a raid requirement to heal someone or hot someone when they didn't have any damage taken you just set the healing threshold to 100 if they had the certain debuffs or buffs....
> 
> How goes it getting that source code of DBM.. must be pretty difficult for you. I know opening the addons folder and finding the dbm folder could be slightly more difficult than zippering your fly after you piss so if you need any help with it let me know. Or contact the DBM dev rofl





> Interesting first comment there. Expert opinion there huh? I'll leave that one alone.
> As far as the source code, I'm not aware of the downloadable version having any hooks or way to call the info outside of dbm, at which point it would require the developer to help find a way. 
> My three options with dbm are
> 1. Code it into a file in which case it would use pqr as the source for DBM
> 2. Read the timers as they come up in which case memory usage would be twice or three times the current
> 3. Call the info directly into pqr and have pqr handle the timers which i believe to be the best method.
> 
> That may be personally hard for you to understand but I don't see any reason you need to be so volatile about it.


No offense to both you guys, but there's no reason for a thread to be clogged with bullshit bantering. 

On the topic of this though. If you could somehow code the main interface into a PQR DATA file and just have it call the functions made into the rest of DBM, then it would be possible. But with everything going the way they have it setup right now, there is no way to call anything because the frame is set to shutdown when certain events aren't triggered and all that jazz. 

Now if I wanted to, I know how to call stuff from the built in DBM settings panel. That works like a charm  :Cool: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> No offense to both you guys, but there's no reason for a thread to be clogged with bullshit bantering. 
> 
> On the topic of this though. If you could somehow code the main interface into a PQR DATA file and just have it call the functions made into the rest of DBM, then it would be possible. But with everything going the way they have it setup right now, there is no way to call anything because the frame is set to shutdown when certain events aren't triggered and all that jazz. 
> 
> Now if I wanted to, I know how to call stuff from the built in DBM settings panel. That works like a charm 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Mind enlightening me?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## imdasandman

> Mind enlightening me?


He meant the dialogue you and railroad were having with each other.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Aleksonfire

> He meant the dialogue you and railroad were having with each other.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I wasn't talking about that. Im fully aware of failroads trolls. I was talking about the part where he said "Now if I wanted to, I know how to call stuff from the built in DBM settings panel. That works like a charm " and asked for him to please share. I have not been able to figure out a good way to call them without the sputter of lua errors

----------


## imdasandman

> I wasn't talking about that. Im fully aware of failroads trolls. I was talking about the part where he said "Now if I wanted to, I know how to call stuff from the built in DBM settings panel. That works like a charm " and asked for him to please share. I have not been able to figure out a good way to call them without the sputter of lua errors


Ah gotcha. It might be one of those things since he has not figured it out completely, he isn't ready to share yet. :P

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 19benni81

can i change the hotkey assignment linke "Left Ctrl" to "m" !?!?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> can i change the hotkey assignment linke "Left Ctrl" to "m" !?!?


No, you can only use modifiers allowed in WoW.

----------


## 19benni81

but nothing happens when I press Left Ctrl ... could it be due to the German version?? =(

----------


## Ninjaderp

What is supposed to happen when you press left ctrl? What profile is it? If you change a modifier via Nova_frame try /reload after you've done it and try it again.

----------


## crystal_tech

ran into a snag with my computer. Will upload changes to SV hunter later today.

----------


## Guvnor

Hi All 

Anyone help me out not sure if im doing something wrong but with nova my shadow priest does not mind flay at all?

----------


## blaythe

> Hi All 
> 
> Anyone help me out not sure if im doing something wrong but with nova my shadow priest does not mind flay at all?



What level are you? What talents did you take? What are you attacking? Did you update from SVN?

----------


## Guvnor

Level 90 i thought it was made for all talents and i got ShadowPriestv8.0 from svn talents i have Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

I was in MV but now trying on a dummy and still not casting

----------


## Guvnor

its ok for some reason relogged and restarted pc and its working :-/

----------


## imdasandman

> Level 90 i thought it was made for all talents and i got ShadowPriestv8.0 from svn talents i have Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
> 
> I was in MV but now trying on a dummy and still not casting


What is your ilvl and haste at? If your ilvl is 485+ and you have high haste rating than you prob will rarely cast mind flay as it is your bottom tier dps filler spell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Guvnor

Thanks for all the quick reply's :-)

----------


## freeloading

@Guvnor - what version of the shadow priest profile do you have? The latest one I believe is 9.0. There were some issues with the previous SPriest profiles.

Just use the PQR Interface to download the latest profile.

----------


## Enragerx

I Wanted to Repost this fix Mentally posted a ways back, as it is extremely helpful


I've just updated the SVN with the current profile that I've been working on for ages, adds support for many new things such as Void Shift and Vampiric Embrace. These two are disabled by default so you'll have to set your own keybindings if you want them in your profile. It also supports the Level 50 talent of your choice.

I've also updated the rotation a little bit to take into account the adds on both Protectors of the Endless and Tsulong heroic. It's my current working local copy which I'm just polishing at the moment.

Please make sure to check out the new options and disable what you don't want or don't need. 

Do note: The new Data file will break the automatic buffing functions of both the Mage and Warlock profiles as it's using the previous version of PQ_AuraInfo() I wrote.

If you go into the ability and change PQ_AuraInfo to include "player", you should be good to go.
Exmaple: For instance, changing PQ_AuraInfo(5) to PQ_AuraInfo(5,"player")

More updates are coming soon. I'm still only one person.

----------


## Kinky

Hey guys! I'm sorry I've neglected to log on to Ownedcore for the past week and a half, I've been mostly bedridden with the flu and a sinus infection so I didn't really feel like going on for a long time.

I've uploaded the Team Nova SVN over the last couple of days with Data file changes that broke some of the profiles, and last night I finally updated the entire SVN so any of the caster profiles won't break anymore.

I fixed the AuraInfo change to the Mage profiles and DoTs not casting in the Shadow Priest profile. (Coding while sick makes you do mistakes!)

On top of that I finally finished the Demonology Warlock profile rewrite for 5.2. Comes with full talent support and integration with the new PQInterface. I'm also going to update Shadow Priest profile to support PQInterface.

Next on my agenda is to get the Mage profiles up to the same standards of my Shadow and Demonology profile, and finish the Shadow PvP profile.

----------


## freaki

good to have you back and well elizabeth:-)

----------


## daveyboyuk

quick question :- /nova frame , the cooldowns part doesnt let you change any keys this is intended ?

----------


## crystal_tech

> quick question :- /nova frame , the cooldowns part doesnt let you change any keys this is intended ?


what profile?

----------


## daveyboyuk

sorry shadow 9.1

----------


## benefit

Hey guys Im brand new to this forum and i've been reading and i dont have much time per day so im looking for a particular script , This is only do with arena its for PvP interrupt Only , 
I want it to only interrupt my Focus based on the spells i have implemented to interrupt and i would like it on a random interrupt timer , Im willing to pay an individual to give me the script and help me get it up working , im 24 dont have much time through - out the day would be awesome , thanks!

----------


## Kinky

@daveyboyuk: Pretty strange. I didn't change much with the Shadow profile at all so it should work, hmm. I'll look into it asap.

@benefit: All you need is an interrupt profile for PQR to make that happen. The base installation of PQR should be more than enough for you then as it comes with a interrupt profile. We have one too if you want to try that one out.  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

@mentally awesome update on demo lock thanks so much !
The only thing I did change was to add back in the Mortal Coil code from the previous version as I couldn't set it in the frame as an option, it was an on key switch so i Just copied the ability out the previous version and added it into the rotation

Oh and also removed this from shadowbolt and soul fire because I use Kil'Jadens Cunning which will be a passive only on 5.2 so no need to cancel

if PQR_IsMoving(0.3) then return false end

----------


## qcorn

man I for the life of me cannot get nova frames to work

this is my wow addon folder and PQR data folder: 

https://i.imgur.com/digSo58.png

I launch PQR then select a nova enabled profile, go in game and enable PQR. I get no nova options are any type of configuration options at all. What am i doing wrong thats not letting me use nova frames?

https://i.imgur.com/2l5O3jU.jpg

----------


## KryoKid

> man I for the life of me cannot get nova frames to work
> 
> this is my wow addon folder and PQR data folder: 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/digSo58.png
> 
> I launch PQR then select a nova enabled profile, go in game and enable PQR. I get no nova options are any type of configuration options at all. What am i doing wrong thats not letting me use nova frames?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/2l5O3jU.jpg


 Does it work when all addons are disabled?

----------


## qcorn

yeah I tried that already, disabled all addons except pqr interface and same thing

----------


## daveyboyuk

disable pq interface in addons tab then it should work

----------


## qcorn

> disable pq interface in addons tab then it should work


that just disabled everything, nothing shows up when I enable profile in game

guys what am I missing?

----------


## freaki

have you tried /nova ingame? after your start pqr?

----------


## qcorn

yes I tried that, nothing happens just the default blizz error message. im starting to go crazy trying to get this to work. I literally just reinstalled everything and the same shit wtf is going on.

I removed all old interface addons, launched vanilla wow with only PQinterface enabled, and same stuff. The profiles load fine in game, i get the msg in the chat box but no nova frames

----------


## Kinky

@Mavmins: I'm aware of Kil'Jaedens Cunning being changed, however, PQR_IsMoving() haven't been updated for that talent so I'll need to create some additional checks to actually make it work.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Besides that, the Demonology profile should already have full support for all talents, with Mortal Coil already being set to the keybinding: Left Alt + Left Control - If you looked closely.

Glad you're liking the profile so far! I put down a lot of hours trying to get it just right and optimized for Heroic Progression, that was the aim anyway.

*Edit:* I notice I forgot to add in a toggle for the level 60 talents. Expect an update to Demonology today to extend this functionality! Sorry about that.

@qcorn: I don't think the Blood DK profile even supports Nova Frame. That might be why it's not working for you.  :Wink: 

@daveyboyuk: So far, I haven't been able to reproduce what you're experiencing about cooldowns not being able to be set to keybindings. It's fully functioning on my end, even tried with a fresh installment of PQR + Shadow Profile. I'm working on updating the Shadow profile to use PQInterface as well, but I'm working on it in-between lectures and in my lunch break, so hopefully it's done before I get home from UCLA today.

----------


## qcorn

can someone please confirm if these nova DK profiles work with nova frames or can link me a working nova frames DK profile? thanks

----------


## KryoKid

So happy with your free profiles  :Smile:  You give much to the community  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> can someone please confirm if these nova DK profiles work with nova frames or can link me a working nova frames DK profile? thanks


Mentally just told you they may not work with the frame, try Rubims profiles I use his blood dk profile and it has frame-support.

----------


## Mavmins

> @Mavmins: I'm aware of Kil'Jaedens Cunning being changed, however, PQR_IsMoving() haven't been updated for that talent so I'll need to create some additional checks to actually make it work.  Besides that, the Demonology profile should already have full support for all talents, with Mortal Coil already being set to the keybinding: Left Alt + Left Control - If you looked closely.


Yeah Mortal Coil was on a keybind but I couldn't set it to auto fire like a Healthstone at a certain %, thats why I put the old code back in so now if I go below 70% it fires. personal preference I guess, I just reused your old code.

Out of interest which Grimoire do you use when testing it ? Personally I've used Supremacy but is it better to run with Service for the 2nd Demon for burst ?

----------


## Kinky

@Mavmins: Ah! Excuse the misunderstanding then.  :Smile:  I've used all of the Grimoires, but I end up personally rolling with Grimoire of Service most of the time.

----------


## Mavmins

Just tried Elegon with the new profile and it worked really well except it didnt seem to blow CDs on boss so DarkSoul and trinket

----------


## Kinky

@Mavmins: It doesn't blow cooldowns automatically, you're in charge of that. I decided to make it that way simply because of the dynamics with Demonology, it's practically impossible for me to code for every given scenario, etc. Dark Soul with Trinkets and Engineering Glove is on Left Shift while Doomguard/Terrorguard at Left Alt.  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

Aha, awesome thanks for the quick reply ! I remember it doing it auto in the last ver but it does make more sense now. Loving it !

----------


## Kinky

Yeah, it used to do it manually, but after heroic progression with my own Warlock, it wasn't really feasible. Glad you like it!

----------


## daveyboyuk

fixed the nova frame issue i was having . i downloaded from youre svn and it works now think i had nova frame from rubins svn he must have edited or summit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mavmins

Mentally, have you had any issues with the profile during Timewarp ? On blade Lord just now it got stuck in a loop trying to span Soul Fire whilst in metamorphosis, no idea why !

Edit : just checked and it definitely gets stuck in time warp when you're in metamorphosis, could it be this code in initialize

-- Prevent Soul Fire without Molten Core
local PQ_MCore = PQ_MCore
local PQ_SoulFire = PQ_SoulFire
if not UnitBuffID("player",PQ_MCore)
and UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(PQ_SoulFire) then
SpellStopCasting()
end

----------


## Enragerx

> Mentally, have you had any issues with the profile during Timewarp ? On blade Lord just now it got stuck in a loop trying to span Soul Fire whilst in metamorphosis, no idea why !
> 
> Edit : just checked and it definitely gets stuck in time warp when you're in metamorphosis, could it be this code in initialize
> 
> -- Prevent Soul Fire without Molten Core
> local PQ_MCore = PQ_MCore
> local PQ_SoulFire = PQ_SoulFire
> if not UnitBuffID("player",PQ_MCore)
> and UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(PQ_SoulFire) then
> ...




I am having the same issue with it casting soul fire while in meta sometimes, then it gets stuck in a cast / don't cast loop and locks up the profile.
I tried switching back to the old soul fire code but it still does it..

@Mentally, would it be possible to code mortal coil the way you had it in your old profile, with a HP percent value?...the only time it will ever be used on a raid boss
is after life tap or sudden damage, seems to make more sense to have it auto use it @ 85% hp or some other adjusted value.


@Mentally is it also possible to add mouse button 4 and 5 options to the PQR_PQI.lua ??

----------


## Ninjaderp

Just wondering if you got contact with bu_ba and know if he will keep the restodruid-profile updated in 5.2?

These are some of the changes: 




> Cenarion Ward now grants 100% increased healing.
> 
> Rejuvenation now costs approximately 9% less mana.
> 
> Revive and Mark of the Wild now cost 55% less mana.
> 
> Mass Entanglement now has a 30-second cooldown (was 2 minutes).
> 
> Typhoon now has a 30-second cooldown (was 20 seconds).
> ...


Link to 5.2 druid patchnotes

----------


## Kinkeh

For anyone having problems with time warp(The code doesn't check if we're in meta so it cancels incorrectly causing derp spam), replace the code in "Initialization"(yes it's in this ability too, near the bottom) AND "Soul Fire" with:


```

local PQ_MCore = PQ_MCorelocal PQ_SoulFire = PQ_SoulFireif not UnitBuffID("player",PQ_MCore) then   if UnitCastingInfo("player") == "Soul Fire" then      if not UnitBuffID("player",103958) then         SpellStopCasting()      end   endend 


```

-- For the Soul Fire ability, remove the local checks as they are already in that ability.


Also, go into "Metamorphosis: Cancel" and add this under the check if we're in human form:


```

if PQ_HasHero() and fury < 160 then CancelShapeshiftForm() end 


```

These are temporary fixes until mentally gets home or has the time. All tested and working.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

PQI isn't ours need to talk to diseal i think it is.

----------


## lostwalker

Quick question on your latest packet does the PQR_PQI file go into the Data file? Second I'm using the demo profile with PQR 2.0 and it will not use the hot keys Left Alt, Left Shift, or Left Control. For example I'm dpsing the practic target and I have the Left Alt pressed and nothing happens, I also tried just tapping the Left Alt and still no doomguard. =(

Also, the Demo and Spriest profiles seem to start attacking just by clicking on the target and not wait to click to start combat.

----------


## daveyboyuk

thx kinkeh

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Quick question on your latest packet does the PQR_PQI file go into the Data file? Second I'm using the demo profile with PQR 2.0 and it will not use the hot keys Left Alt, Left Shift, or Left Control. For example I'm dpsing the practic target and I have the Left Alt pressed and nothing happens, I also tried just tapping the Left Alt and still no doomguard. =(
> 
> Also, the Demo and Spriest profiles seem to start attacking just by clicking on the target and not wait to click to start combat.


All .lua files goes into the data folder, so just place the PQR_PQI-file there as well.

----------


## diesall

any of you guys having issues with PQInterface is most likely due to the fork team nova made of pqinterface awhile back, that added cooldown bars or something of that nature, this was causing a few errors with my serialization libraries , im pretty sure ive managed to silence the calls they were making to the forked version, but let me know if there is any other incompatibility issues, all of my API is a closed namespace and shouldn't cause any other problems.

----------


## Thomja

How do I change they keybinds in the rotation?

----------


## evlow

@thomja, which rotation as some use the new PQInterface that diesal built, and some still use the legacy Nova_Frame.

----------


## Kinky

Nova Frame really shouldn't be causing any kind of issues. If you've downloaded it somewhere else and get issues with it, it's probably because the person you downloaded it from have made edits to it that will break other profiles.

@Enragerx: Mortal Coil automatic usage could certainly be added and supported.  :Smile:  I don't know how to even add those keybindings, so unless I learn how to, I can't.

@Mavmins, @Enragerx, @daveyboyuk, @Kinkeh: I've just commited an update to the SVN with some Demonology changes:




> Fixed a few bugs! I'm sorry guys.
> - Fixed Soul Fire cast/cancel during Heroism in Metamorphosis. It'll now work as intended again and only cancel Soul Fires cast during Caster form without the Molten Core buff.
> - Fixed a bug with Metamorphosis where it wouldn't cancel during Heroism when you reach 160 or less Demonic Fury. (Soul Fire cost 160 Demonic Fury)
> - Added support for Execute in Metamorphosis on boss-units.
> - Fixed Threatening Presence not cancelling in a group or party.
> - It now also has full support for the new passive level 90 ability for Warlocks.


@Ninjaderp: I try and talk with him regularly, but as of right now, I don't know if he's got any plans of updating it for 5.2. I will of course ask him the next time we speak!

@lostwalker: Yes sir. PQR_PQI.lua and PQR_Nova_Data.lua both needs to be in the /Data/ folder for the keybindings to work. You can enable this functionality by going into the Rotation Editor, select the Class and Profile you want to add a combat check on, then at the very bottom check the box "Require Combat to Execute Rotation". I've added this functionality for instances only as I haven't touch much about it otherwise. :P

@thomja: I need more information. With the Demonology profile, you need the addon PQInterface to change keybindings. With any other profile, you might need to do /nova in-game after you've started the profile at least once to change keybindings.

Thank you guys, for all the help!

----------


## Mavmins

@mentally or rather thank YOU for putting so much work into this and updating it so quickly !

Question about the new version - testing on the training dummy it seems to be coming out of metamorphosis to cast Hand of Guldan even when Ive popped DSK and it didnt do that on the previous version. Is this because I'm testing it on the training dummy or have you changed the metamorphosis check ?

In Metamorphosis Cancel
-- Don't leave Meta if we have strong buffs active still.
if (UnitBuffID("player",PQ_DSK) or PQ_HasHero()) and fury <= 160 then
CancelShapeshiftForm()
end

To me that reads if I have DSK then it will cancel, likewise of I have heroism and under 160 fury ?

Edit : I copied the Metamorphosis Cancel ability from revision 88 and that works i think

----------


## Kinky

@Mavmins; Basically what it says is; If we have Dark Soul: Knowledge or Heroism and we're at or under 160 Fury, cancel Metamorphosis. That's pretty strange though!

Quick update: Moved the check for Heroism and Soul Fire to it's own location instead of huddled together with Dark Soul. That should fix any issues and .. kind of make it a lot simpler. I can't get online to test so it's awesome that you're posting feedback mate!

As soon as the servers go live, I'm going to double check my dynamic metamorphosis changes to see how well it works, which should bring Demonology DPS even higher.

----------


## Mavmins

Is it because the bracket is closed off too early ? The revision 88 from trunk works and doesnt cancel meta, but rev 92 does cancel it wrongly

----------


## Kinky

@Mavmins: That wasnt the issue. The issue was that it treated DSK as Hero. I've already fixed this on the SVN.  :Smile:

----------


## daveyboyuk

@ mentally quick question  :Stick Out Tongue:  :- focus dotting isnt putting up doom on focus , intended ?

----------


## Kinky

@daveyboyuk: Yes, it was intended. :P Realistically I feel it would waste too much Demonic Fury, however, I'll add it in, just in case. =) Working on a bit more advanced metamorphosis weaving that'll dynamically update with buffs, trinkets, procs, etc. Hopefully I'll have it done in about an hour or two!

----------


## zerzu

hi! i would like to know if theres any 5.2 profil for fury war...cause i cant find one working now :S

----------


## daveyboyuk

well if poss can it go into pqi for a toggle abilty i knda like it for emperors and maybe nice for 1 or 2 of new tier bosses for qol

----------


## LazyRaider

your alt, shift, and control modifiers for your warlock classes are not working by the way

also for demo it never dumps all your power, ever.

----------


## Jerone

Im using Nova Teams Arms warrior profile and my FPS drops when ever the profile is on am I doing something wrong?

----------


## Drinksbeer

I believe it's the LUA errors causing the fps drop, I noticed that when I cut them on to see what the issue was. I'm sure everything will be hashed out soon.  :Smile:  Thanks for all the work you guys put into these!

----------


## Genocyber

For some reason, on my char, the Spriest rotation seens do not to be working right.
It starts with a mass dispell, than use only mind blasts and cooldowns (if active).

There is something wrong or the profile doesnt work with 5.2?

Tks

----------


## LazyRaider

I really wish you could sticky information somewhere

I have nova frame but no idea how to call it up or use it, /nova does not work

----------


## hbkx1

Nova frame isn't showing for demonology warlock =/

----------


## Mavmins

The demo warlock profile uses the new PQInterface Rotation editor. Right click on PQI and select Rotation Configuration and it will bring up the options menu, if it doesnt then you are probably using an old version.

@LazyRaider You can change the Demonic Fury threshold in the ability editor, I've never been able to dump all my demonic fury during a heroism or DSK but you can change the values in the Metamorphosis(Cancel) ability.

----------


## LazyRaider

I want it to dump all the fury at one time during heroism or not. It is a spa loss really on long fights to just pop in and out for 3 meta shadow bolts/chaos slash

----------


## mrage50

Shadow priest profile is not casting mindflay. Am I missing something?
NVM working after reboot.

----------


## stepen

Any updates coming for the affliction profile?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Any updates coming for the affliction profile?


yea give me a bit. updating profiles with 2 kids and other things kinda hard lol.

----------


## Ninjaderp

I copyed over a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:

Farraki-adds:
Stone Gaze - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Blazing Sunlight - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Dino-Mending - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

Gurubashi-adds:

Venom Bolt Volley - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted, not sure if it can be dispelled yet (not enough data)

Drakaki-adds: 

Deadly Plague - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Amani-adds: 

Hex of Confusion - Spell - World of Warcraft - Dispell instantly

Fireball - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted

These spells that needs to be dispelled instantly could be added to the dispell-list if there is any, will be of great help to healers on Horridon!

----------


## imdasandman

Nice work on the demo profile. My ilvl 460 lock did in average 60k dps in lfr. That is really damn good for that low of an ilvl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mrsalvas

The new demo profile is really nice but, is it normal that the AOE rotation is not using voidray ?

----------


## jackson27

Demo profile is fantastic. I cant get it to register KCunning though, even with the latest update. still spams felflame while moving. Even after reloading / and a /reload console ui, after making the talent change?

----------


## imdasandman

> Demo profile is fantastic. I cant get it to register KCunning though, even with the latest update. still spams felflame while moving. Even after reloading / and a /reload console ui, after making the talent change?


I am going to look into the profile once I get home. If I can find a simple solution I will post it here. If it is somewhat complicated I will post my notes and thoughts on the solution to the nova team via pm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Hongz

Looking forward to the Frost DK Profile.

Nearly hitting 100,000 views, I think this has to be one of the *most appreciated* posts on the whole of the website.

*Keep up the great work*, I don't think others could do it better than ya'll.

----------


## kabman

Mentally I was hoping I could get you to fix the ROP for the frost Mage profile it won't actually cast it. It does bring the green circle up like its trying to cast though.

----------


## evlow

@kab, ment has been busy lately, big school assignment due soon, she said it was on her priority list for sure.

----------


## kabman

> @kab, ment has been busy lately, big school assignment due soon, she said it was on her priority list for sure.


alrighty whenever i tried to fix it myself but couldnt figure out the problem. Thanks.

----------


## Seixalito

> I copyed over a list of some spells that should be instantly dispelled from the second boss "Horridon's" adds:
> 
> Gurubashi-adds:
> 
> Venom Bolt Volley - Spell - World of Warcraft - Needs to be interrupted, not sure if it can be dispelled yet (not enough data)
> 
> 
> These spells that needs to be dispelled instantly could be added to the dispell-list if there is any, will be of great help to healers on Horridon!



Paladin Holy can use cleanse to this one, and i think druid can also clean it. Other class can't do anything about this except interrupt it asap

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for clarifying!

----------


## blaythe

*Temporary fix for Mentally's demo profile and Felflame casting when KJC is talented.* 

1. Go into the ability editor, click on Lua File Editor.

2. From there select PQR_Nova_data.lua.

3. Scroll down til you see the section labeled "Warlock Globals"

4. Go to line #1580 and change 119049 to 137587. 
The line should read: 


PQ_KC = 137587	-- Kil'jaeden's Cunning

(This changes the ability ID of KJC to match the new ID since 5.2.)

5. Now at the top right click save. Reload PQR / Reload in WoW and it should work.

----------


## helixhamin

Dear Nova Team,

I have found an issue with the Fire specced mage profile.
When I use the standard version (Not the standard manual, but the plain standard), it seems that it keeps trying to make brilliant mana gems, even after it made the first, so I get stuck in an error loop of "Item already has maximum number of charges." so I pretty much need to disable the profile.

Any chance of a fix, or if not, at least letting me know what to remove so it will work properly?

----------


## crystal_tech

ment was working on that, her school is keeping her busy just give it some time.

----------


## kuukuu

Hey guys, do you have a list anywhere of what profiles work for 5.2 so I can update the info in the community list?

----------


## Damicusx

hey Crystal, is there any way to add the pet Fetch ability after combat to auto loot on your profiles? just a thought 
thanks for the great work

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm moving 5.1 profiles to the 5.1 folder on the svn that i've created.

as for fetch i'm working on it

----------


## UnrealEck

How come on the first page it says under Warrior "Arms, Fury, Prot" but there's only Protection spec on the SVN?

----------


## Scy

Is there a reason my keybinds arent sticking after I close wow and pqr? Ive tried everything I can think of but it will not remember them.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Is there a reason my keybinds arent sticking after I close wow and pqr? Ive tried everything I can think of but it will not remember them.


Its the same for everyone, you have to re-do them each time.

----------


## Scy

> Its the same for everyone, you have to re-do them each time.


Is that something new? I could have sworn I didnt have to do that before?

----------


## crystal_tech

If a profile is missing its cause I moved it into the 5.1 profile folder on the svn, this is to show that if you use it know that it was meant for that patch. the Main Trunk is the current patch.

With Nova_frame we've set a default key mods and your free to change them with the ingame option, however it will 'reset' back to the profile creators defaults if you exit wow. if you wish to change the defaults to your liking and not use the ingame frame you just need to find this:



```

    Nova_CooldownCheck = {        --Change Mod = # to the key you want it to default to        -- 1 = lShift, 2 = lCtrl, 4 = lAlt, 8 = rShift, 1 6= rCtrl, 32 = rAlt        [1] = { Mod = 1,    Text = "Force Cooldowns",            Var1 = 1},        [2] = { Mod = 2,    Text = "Area of Effect",            Var1 = 1},        [3] = { Mod = 4,    Text = "Pause Rotation",            Var1 = 1},        [4] = { Mod = 32,    Text = "Recall Pet/Clear Target",    Var1 = 1},        [5] = { Mod = 16,    Text = "Explosive Trap",            Var1 = 1},        [6] = { Mod = 8,     Text = "Freezing Trap",                Var1 = 1}    } 


```

now the 'Text' part will be different but all you need to do is change the Mod = # to the key bind you want. This code above is from my SV Hunter in the --Config ability.

Hope this helps

----------


## UnrealEck

Getting an error when loading PQR with the Fury profile saying the XML is not well formed and that it's unable to load a rotation/ability list.

----------


## calamat44

Evening all, I'm new to the SVN thing. I installed the program and after downloading a couple of others profiles, I tried to download yours and I get a input password message. I used the link from page one as the linked address. Could someone help me out or is this supposed to happen?

Never mind, I don't know why but now it worked :P Sorry about that.

----------


## youngbot

Hello,
I'm new PQR user (started just before 5.2).
It worked perfectly with some profiles, but after patch i upgraded PQR, installed PQI addon thingie, downloaded some profiles - none of them works: (Nova demo lock, Gourgas warrior)... but old ones still work, like Nova hunter, Nilrem affli (i just replaced old KJC id with a new one), Soapbox demo and a few more.

What I missed? Or what else should I check to make 5.2 profiles work?

Thanks i advance.

----------


## crystal_tech

did you get the data and frame files in the Data folder?

----------


## youngbot

> did you get the data and frame files in the Data folder?


thank you

I noticed I had old PQR_Nova_Data.lua and PQR_Nova_Frame.lua (new files were added and didn't replaced old ones)

now Nova profiles work great :-)

----------


## billybuffalo

I am looking for a top notch Marksman Hunter PVE profile. To be more specific, I am looking for one that is very similar to Nova's Survival profile. I only have to worry about 3 key presses (left alt, ctrl, and shift) to use certain abilities, such as AOE mode, throw a trap, and pause the rotation. Very simple, yet VERY effective. It is a great profile for a Survival hunter. Since the release of 5.2, i am hearing Marksman is the new top spec for a hunter and I would like to give it a shot. 

I have tried a cpl that I have found here and nothing really compares to the Nova Survival profile in "ease of use". 

I would be willing to pay for someone to work with me here. Shoot me a PM.

Thx ahead of time.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Found a debuff on one of the bosses in the new raid (Throne of Thunder) I would like to implement in the Nova Resto-profile.

It's called "Beast of Nightmares (Spellid=137341)" and when applied on a raidmember gives shadowdamage to healers who try to heal him.

Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft


Any way I could add this to some sort of "do not heal" list within the ability-editor?

Cheers!

----------


## T0mm

<Survival hunter profile> Getting this error




> Message: [string "---------- ..."]:151: attempt to call global 'Nova_Racial' (a nil value)
> Time: 03/11/13 18:35:15
> Count: 234
> Stack: [C]: in function `Nova_Racial'
> [string "---------- ..."]:151: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## billybuffalo

> <Survival hunter profile> Getting this error


I get no such error and I use this everyday. What race are you? I am an Orc.

----------


## Wonderworm

> Found a debuff on one of the bosses in the new raid (Throne of Thunder) I would like to implement in the Nova Resto-profile.
> 
> It's called "Beast of Nightmares (Spellid=137341)" and when applied on a raidmember gives shadowdamage to healers who try to heal him.
> 
> Beast of Nightmares - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Any way I could add this to some sort of "do not heal" list within the ability-editor?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes you can actually. Open up PQR -> Ability Editor -> Lua File Editor (button towards the top) -> then select the nova data file which is called PQR_Nova_Data.lua. This will enable you to edit the data file. What you want to find is this function.

function CanHeal(t)

Here there will be a list of other debuffs just add this one to the list. For example ..



```
function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t) 
   and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
   and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
   and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
   and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
   and UnitIsConnected(t)
   and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
   and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
   and HaveDebuff(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth (Amber-Shaper Un'sok, 5th boss in HOF)
   and HaveDebuff(t,122784) == nil -- Reshape Life I, spell which changes us into construct (5th boss in HOF)
   and HaveDebuff(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life II, same as above one
   and HaveDebuff(t,123255) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
  then return true
  else return false end 
end
```

Change to ..



```
function CanHeal(t)
  if UnitInRange(t) 
   and UnitCanCooperate("player",t) 
   and not UnitIsCharmed(t) 
   and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t) 
   and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t) 
   and UnitIsConnected(t)
   and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb
   and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb
   and HaveDebuff(t,121949) == nil -- Parasitic Growth (Amber-Shaper Un'sok, 5th boss in HOF)
   and HaveDebuff(t,122784) == nil -- Reshape Life I, spell which changes us into construct (5th boss in HOF)
   and HaveDebuff(t,122370) == nil -- Reshape Life II, same as above one
   and HaveDebuff(t,123255) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,128353) == nil -- Dissonance Field 6th boss
   and HaveDebuff(t,137341) == nil -- Beast of Nightmares - Throne of Thunder Debuff
  then return true
  else return false end 
end
```

Hope that helps for those that need it right away  :Smile: 

Edit: Also you will need to do a full reload of WoW and restart of PQR for it to take effect

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thank you Wonderworm, really helpful!

----------


## crystal_tech

> <Survival hunter profile> Getting this error


so far i only have Arcane Torrent, Berserking, and Blood Fury coded for that function, however, all other classes right now return false so it shouldn't bug out on you. You should update the data file again from the SVN (link in my sig) and restart wow, and prob your pc.

I'm getting ready to get a marks profile up here in the future. Steady focus is holding me back a bit but i think if I use a combat reader for a SPELL_SUCCESS on a Steady Shot I can get it working right.

----------


## killswitch131

They just had mini patch.

----------


## billybuffalo

> They just had mini patch.


Wonder what they changed.....

----------


## billybuffalo

> so far i only have Arcane Torrent, Berserking, and Blood Fury coded for that function, however, all other classes right now return false so it shouldn't bug out on you. You should update the data file again from the SVN (link in my sig) and restart wow, and prob your pc.
> 
> I'm getting ready to get a marks profile up here in the future. Steady focus is holding me back a bit but i think if I use a combat reader for a SPELL_SUCCESS on a Steady Shot I can get it working right.


Very much waiting for this.

----------


## killswitch131

Not sure but pqr isn't working since. wating on offsets update.

----------


## Aegeus

Thanks for the amazing profiles guys, +2 Rep and 500CC to each of you!

----------


## hbkx1

Playing the frost mage now until beter geared but I want to add Incantors Ward to the rotation the level 90 talent I believe overall is a huge dps boost if can keep it on urself,does anyone know an easy way to add it Im kinda bad at making these

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Playing the frost mage now until beter geared but I want to add Incantors Ward to the rotation the level 90 talent I believe overall is a huge dps boost if can keep it on urself,does anyone know an easy way to add it Im kinda bad at making these


Depends on how you want to add it. It could be as simple as if available cast on self or you could make it more advanced for example, if mana below 40% and/or health below 40%. 

As far as the programming part, in lua you must have at least one condition, then at least one reaction, and a stopping point. Advanced functions only come after you learn the basic syntax

The easiest thing I can tell you about beginning lua programming is start in laymens terms.



> What to cast - Incanter's ward
> When to cast - at 40% health and/or 40% mana, or hero, or intelligence/haste/crit gain greater than 2000.
> 
> What are my conditions - A. 40% health B. 40% mana C. Hero D. Haste gain E. Intelligence gain F. Crit Gain
> What is my reaction - cast incanter's ward if more than X conditions are met, x=numerical value, or if A is true.


After you get this far its simply finding the syntax to set your conditions then your reactions and then your end. After a while you can completely skip this step, but getting in the habit of thinking out what you want and when you want it will help you make sure the syntax is correct.

----------


## hbkx1

Thx Alek, I don't think it has to be too specific from what I've read you just keep it up all the time and it's increase 15% spell dmg and if you are dmged and it drops off spell goes up to 30%.. So basically my when to cast is ALL THE TIME IF NOT ALREADY BUFFED lol. I've been looking through other people's code but can't find a similar spell and how to word it in the LUA

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

Just wondering if Warlock Demo had been updated for 5.2?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yes it has been updated for 5.2

----------


## billybuffalo

The survival Hunter profile no longer displays that you have switched to AOE mode. I have looked in /nova to verify I am using correct button. It is not displaying. I dont actually think it is switching either.

----------


## Proudboar

I suck with code, so sorry if this is a stupid question, but when I try to use the Warlock Profiles, I get an error saying PQR_Nova_Data.lua is missing. So I downloaded that, but have no idea what I'm supposed to do with it.



Edit:

Nvm, I'm an idiot, found it in earlier posts.

----------


## crystal_tech

> The survival Hunter profile no longer displays that you have switched to AOE mode. I have looked in /nova to verify I am using correct button. It is not displaying. I dont actually think it is switching either.


yea i reverted it back to holding down the AoE key over just switching back and forth. less botty looking that way.

----------


## billybuffalo

> yea i reverted it back to holding down the AoE key over just switching back and forth. less botty looking that way.


Ahh, ok, good to know. Thanks!

----------


## billybuffalo

Is it possible to change the beastmaster profile to use fervor instead of dire beast???

----------


## billybuffalo

actually, is there a write up and selected talents and what not for the beastmaster profile???

----------


## lasbat

Hey, I've stuck with an issue about "Nether Tempest" in Frost(PvE) . Having this skill-build , it will not cast "Nether Tempest" under any circumstances. Well, I have changed NT to Fire Bomb and the profile worked perfectly ! I have looked though code, unfortunally I couldn't recognize where the problem was. 

Thanks in advance,
Lasbat.

----------


## stepen

Nevermind, I'm stupid.

----------


## Tevinhead

Has the Shadow Priest been updated to properly make use of Solace and Insanity? Since it got hugely buffed in 5.2.

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm working on Marks atm for 5.2 once i push that out i'll go back to BM. however, if you use Fervor it should be coded in bm for it just select the rotation that says Fervor

----------


## stepen

Okay, apparently that didn't fix my issue.
My original post was this: 
Hey guys, I really appreciate the work you put into this, but it seems like the keybindings for changing modes on your demo warlock profile doesn't work; at least not for me. Is this a bug from my side or is it a mistake in the profile? I checked the profile with the best I know and I couldnt find any mistakes.

 :Smile:

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Thx Alek, I don't think it has to be too specific from what I've read you just keep it up all the time and it's increase 15% spell dmg and if you are dmged and it drops off spell goes up to 30%.. So basically my when to cast is ALL THE TIME IF NOT ALREADY BUFFED lol. I've been looking through other people's code but can't find a similar spell and how to word it in the LUA


Basic code for it.



> if PQR_SpellAvailable(1463)
> then 
> return true
> end


Then in the little box to the left put in 1463 in the spell id box and change the target box to player.
this will cast it anytime it is off cd. You might figure out where you want to put it in the rotation though. If you know of the action list put it in the same order.

----------


## LazyRaider

what is going on with your Demo profile? I'm sitting @ 1k demon power and its not burning it off at all... wtf?

----------


## stepen

> what is going on with your Demo profile? I'm sitting @ 1k demon power and its not burning it off at all... wtf?


Are you able to toggle between specs and modes? I can't for some reason  :Embarrassment:  The rotation works great besides that.

----------


## LazyRaider

toggle between spec and modes as in what specs and modes?

you mean toggle between rotations?

----------


## stepen

> toggle between spec and modes as in what specs and modes?
> 
> you mean toggle between rotations?


No. The keybindings for toggling between talents and using cooldowns etc. doesn't work for me.

----------


## LazyRaider

oh those are working for me, have you tried holding them down?

----------


## stepen

> oh those are working for me, have you tried holding them down?


Yeah I did. I tried rebinding them with PQInterface, still didn't work. Are they meant to do a print in the chat? Nothing changes/happens when I click any of them. i have of course updated them :s

----------


## LazyRaider

Dunno, i know alot of addons mess with profiles which pisses me off, esp for DOT tracking..

----------


## stepen

> Dunno, i know alot of addons mess with profiles which pisses me off, esp for DOT tracking..


What annoys me most is that I can't switch it to check for Kiljaedens Cunning. I tried turning off all addons, that didnt help :/

----------


## hbkx1

Aleksonfire thank you so much, working just like I want it to, I think best result has been putting it an the end of the rotation otherwise the casting hangs, I will say the buff time is 5 seconds and the cd is 25, is there a way to adjust for that because I am assuming at the end of the rotation is still trying to spam even though there is like 10-12 seconds before it can be casted.......Also is there a place to see the list of useable PQR commands like PQR_SpellAvailable stuff.....didn't find much help on the wiki

----------


## kabman

Hey i was wondering if you could fix something for me on the frost profile when you get a chance. Mostly. I just want it to cast ice lance when there are 2 stacks... its not a boss... even if all three frost bolts arent up there. because ive sat attacking add's switching between them with 2 ice lance stacks casting frost bolt over and over and im sure more ice lance stacks are procing so if it could just use one i think it would really up the dps. please and thank you.

----------


## stepen

I couldn't seem to make the level 90 talent work, so I just edited the profile to return true regardless of it's detection.
Works fine for me, thanks.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> Aleksonfire thank you so much, working just like I want it to, I think best result has been putting it an the end of the rotation otherwise the casting hangs, I will say the buff time is 5 seconds and the cd is 25, is there a way to adjust for that because I am assuming at the end of the rotation is still trying to spam even though there is like 10-12 seconds before it can be casted.......Also is there a place to see the list of useable PQR commands like PQR_SpellAvailable stuff.....didn't find much help on the wiki


Hmm this seems to be something that can't be fixed with code. Something to do with Pqr_SpellAvailable. I've noticed a lot of things that seem to try to cast before its off cd.

----------


## Gabbz

> Also is there a place to see the list of useable PQR commands like PQR_SpellAvailable stuff.....didn't find much help on the wiki


This is the one im using 


```

PQR Reference 2.1.5+*** Global Variables ***These global variables can be used/changed to suit your needs. Note that most of these will change back to their default values when a new rotation is started to ensure that a profile is running the way it's creator intended.  PQR_RotationStarted  -- true if a new rotation profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.  PQR_InterruptStarted  -- true if a new interrupt profile has started. You can set this to false and use it as a flag to run code that should only be run once per rotation enable.  PQR_SpellAvailableTime  -- This is the time in seconds before a spell is off cooldown that PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID) will consider a spell as available. The default value is 0.125 (125ms). If a spell has 125ms left on cooldown, it will be considered available and attempt to be casted.  PQR_ResetMovementTime  -- This is the time in seconds before you will be considered "not moving" after previously been considered moving by PQR_IsMoving(). Default value is 0.5.*** General PQR Functions ***  PQR_WriteToChat(text[, suffix])  --Prints to chat using the <PQR[, suffix]> prefix. Passing "text" a nil value will cause a Lua error.  PQR_DebugP(text)  -- Prints to chat using the <PQR Debug> prefix ONLY when "Profile" debug level is turned on. Passing this a nil value will cause a lua error.  PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(spellID, itemID, secondsToDelay)  -- NOTE: DelayList is cleared on rotation change.  -- If the indicated spell/item is used but fails due to being on GCD, the rotation will delay for secondsToDelay seconds (default 1). If the cast is sucessful the rotation will automatically resume before the delay has finished.  -- You should populate the list each time the rotation is started using the PQR_RotationStarted flag. See the example below for adding these 3 abilities:  Example:    if PQR_RotationStarted == true then    PQR_RotationStarted = false    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(642, 0, 1) -- Divine Shield    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(6940, 0, 1) -- Hand of Sacrifice    PQR_AddToSpellDelayList(79634, 58146, 1) -- Golem's Strength (spellID, itemID, delay)    end  PQR_SpellAvailable(spellID)  -- Returns true if the selected ability is off cooldown. False otherwise. This takes into consideration the global variable PQR_SpellAvailableTime. Takes GCD into account.  PQR_IsCastingSpell(spellID)  -- Returns true if the player is currently casting or channeling the indicated spell. Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that the spell ID is simply translated to the spell name, and the current casting state is then compared to the spell name. If two spells share the same name, but different IDs, this will return true if the player is casting either spell.  PQR_NotBehindTarget()  -- Returns true if we have received a "Must be behind the target." red message in the last 3 seconds. Returns false otherwise. An example of using this would be a feral druid where you must be behind the target to shred.  -- OBSOLETE, use PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player")  PQR_IsMoving(seconds)  -- Returns true if the player has been moving for X seconds. Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that by default this function will return false once the player has been stationary for 1 second. This reset timer can be controlled by assigning a value to the variable "PQR_ResetMovementTime." For example, to change the reset time to 0.5 seconds, you would use "PQR_ResetMovementTime = 0.5" somewhere near the top of your rotation. This variable is global, and will effect all instances of PQR_IsMoving() in your rotation. Note that changing from one rotation to another will reset this value to 1.0.  PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds])  -- Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise.  -- Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.  UnitBuffID(unit, spellID, filter) & UnitDebuffID(unit, spellID, filter)  -- Returns: name, rank, icon, count, debuffType, duration, expirationTime, unitCaster, isStealable, shouldConsolidate, spellId  -- Note that this function is simply a version of UnitBuff() and UnitDebuff() that accept a spell ID instead of a spell name. This is to ease the pains of multiple language localizations.  -- Filter: This parameter can be any of "HELPFUL", "HARMFUL", "PLAYER", "RAID", "CANCELABLE", "NOT_CANCELABLE". You can also specify several filters separated by a | or space character to chain multiple filters together (e.g. "HELPFUL|RAID" or "HELPFUL RAID" == helpful buffs that you can cast on your raid). You can, for example, use the "PLAYER" filter when checking to make sure the unit has your Bane of Agony on it, and not another Warlocks.  -- An example, UnitDebuff("target", "Forbearance") would only work on an english client. On a spanish client, you would need to use UnitDebuff("target", "Abstinencia") to check for a Forbearance debuff. To simplify this, you can now use: UnitDebuff("target", 25771) (which is the spell ID for Forbearance) to check for the debuff and be guarenteed it will work on all clients.  -- Note that the spell ID you provide will simply be translated into the spell name and used in a UnitBuff or Debuff function. If two spells share the same name, but different spell IDs, they will both return true.  -- If you use EXACT filter, it will only return an exact match to that spell ID. You may also use the "PLAYER" filter with it. You can use other filters if you do not use "EXACT"  Example:   UnitDebuffID("target", 133, "EXACT|PLAYER") = Only return fireball debuff with a spell ID of 133 casted by the player.  PQR_UnitInfo(unitID or GUID)  -- Returns the following: X,Y,Z,R,Type (3 = Unit, 4 = Player), and TargetGUID of the specified unit/GUID.  PQR_UnitFacing(unitCheck, unitTarget, degrees)   -- Is the check unit facing the target unit? Returns true or false. If degrees is set to true this function will return the number of degrees the unit is compared to the facing of the other unit. You can also set degrees to a number for a smaller or larger 'cone' in front of the unitCheck unit. Default is 180.  Examples:    PQR_UnitFacing("player", "target") -- Is the player facing the target?    PQR_UnitFacing("target", "player") -- Is the player behind the target?    PQR_UnitFacing("player", "boss1") -- Is the player facing the boss1 unit?    It also accepts GUIDs, so:    PQR_UnitFacing("target", UnitGUID("player")) -- Same as above "behind" example.  PQR_UnitDistance(unit1, unit2)  -- Returns the distance in yards from unit1 center to the center of the unit2's hitbox. A players hitbox is about 3 yards, so a 40 yard spell can actually be cast when this returns 43... I am looking into taking this into consideration somehow. Accepts both GUID and unitID  PQR_LoadLua(fileName, forceRun)   -- Loads the lua file specified. Returns true if the file was run/loaded/already ran, returns false otherwise. If forceRun is true then it will run the lua file again even if it has already been previously run.  PQR_StopRotation()   -- Stops the currently running rotation (automatic mode only)  PQR_DelayRotation(seconds)   -- Delays the currently running profile for X seconds (default 1).   PQR_SwapRotation(rotationName or rotationNumber[, setRotation])   -- Switches the currently running rotation to another rotation. If changing by name use the full rotation name as seen in the PQR window (example: PQR_SwapRotation("Ret PVE (Xelper)") .) If swapping by number you can figure out which are selected by checking the global variables: PQR_Rotation# (ex: PQR_Rotation1). Returns true if the swap was successful, false otherwise. You do NOT need to have the rotation selected in PQR when changing by name.  PQR_CheckUIError(msg[, seconds])   -- returns true if the specified UI Errror has popped up in the last X seconds. (Default 1)*** Interrupt Functions ***  PQR_IsOnInterruptList(spellName)  -- Returns true/false based on if a spell is on the interrupt list on the Settings form or has been added via PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName).  PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName)  -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted)  PQR_AddInterrupt(spellName)  -- Adds an interrupt to the interrupt list. The interrupt list is repopulated on interrupt rotation change. You should use PQR_InterruptStarted flag to repopulate the list with any profile-added spells. See PQR_AddToSpellDelayList for an example on how to use this flag. (Note: Change RotationStarted to InterruptStarted) 


```

----------


## UnrealEck

Still unable to load rotation list because the XML is not well formed.

----------


## Chinaboy

What are they keybindings for destro profile? Searched the forum but couldn't find anything and what talent is it using because mid way the profile just keep spamming incinerate.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Love these profile!!

Has anyone been able to update, or change, the S-Priest PVE profile to reflect the recent change to DP and MF with the new insanity mechanic?

----------


## blazinsheath

> Love these profile!!
> 
> Has anyone been able to update, or change, the S-Priest PVE profile to reflect the recent change to DP and MF with the new insanity mechanic?


Same question this would be awesome

----------


## kabman

frost profile is broken ;/ lua errors. sooo many lua errors.

----------


## kabman

I lied its PQI that is broken ;/

----------


## highend01

Hi,

I'm trying to use the Destruction Warlock Profile with the "Dest Single Target" rotation.

Sometimes it get's through the rotation without hanging (single mob fights) but in most cases, it starts normally and then it wants to cast incinerate but it's getting some kind of "stuck" while trying to do so. It seems it's interrupting itself from casting that spell. No movement involved.

I have the latest:
PQR_Nova_Data.lua
PQR_Nova_Frame.lua
PQR_PQI.lua

in the Data folder and the newest Offsets_16709.xml file for the current offsets.

I'm new to PQR and I currently don't know how to debug this problem.
The debug level logs just spam my wow chat window, it's hard to analyze anything from there.

Am I missing something obvious?

----------


## megabbyte

bu_ba_911 you will update retri profiles? got a lot lua errror too.. :|

----------


## hbkx1

Anyone know how to fix this it wont use racials hoping nova team is still working haven't seen any posts recently


local PQ_MI = PQ_MI
local PQ_HasHero = PQ_HasHero
local Nova_UnitInfo = Nova_UnitInfo

-- Troll: Berserking
if IsPlayerSpell(26297) then
if not PQ_HasHero and PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_MI) and PQR_SpellAvailable(26297) then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(26297),"player")
return true
end
end

-- Blood Elf: Arcane Torrent
if IsPlayerSpell(28730) then
if PQR_SpellAvailable(28730) and select(3,Nova_UnitInfo("player")) < 95 then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(28730),"player")
return true
end
end

-- Orc: Blood Fury
if IsPlayerSpell(33702) then
if PQR_SpellAvailable(33702) and (PQR_SpellAvailable(PQ_MI) or PQ_HasHero()) then
SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(33702),"player")
return true
end
end

----------


## crystal_tech

> Anyone know how to fix this it wont use racials hoping nova team is still working haven't seen any posts recently
> 
> 
> local PQ_MI = PQ_MI
> local PQ_HasHero = PQ_HasHero
> local Nova_UnitInfo = Nova_UnitInfo
> 
> -- Troll: Berserking
> if IsPlayerSpell(26297) then
> ...


what profile?

----------


## hbkx1

Sorry it's the mage profile

----------


## MACH9 WoW Services

What is the Warlock Destro one like for 5.2? apparently Destro is top spec right now

----------


## Kinkeh

> What is the Warlock Destro one like for 5.2? apparently Destro is top spec right now


I don't believe the destruction profile is optimized at all for current raiding.

----------


## azergod

is the shadow priest 5.2?

----------


## Naptownz

Just would like to say I ranked in the top 100 on megarra with your Survival Profile!  :Smile:  any way you might be making a Elemental Profile?

----------


## azergod

just wondering i have a level 80 priest, and the shadow profile just wont work for me, is it broken or is it because im level 80? is there a fix i can do, like clearing some stuff from the profile or something?

----------


## nebmyers

Fire PVE doesn't seem to want to use living bomb?

----------


## hbkx1

Mage hasn't been updated yet

----------


## Kinky

Hello everyone! Hope you've all had a good decent two weeks since patch 5.2 was released!
I have to apologize for not responding much during this time as I've had 2 exams to read up for. Luckily that's gone and over with now. I also spent the first week of 5.2 without internet (which made me switch from Verizon to Comcast..)

Anyhow, I've still been working on PQR whenever possible and done some thinking. With bubba gone from Team Nova for now, it personally doesn't feel the same to me anymore and I've decided that I'm going to leave Team Nova for the time being, until bubba comes back, if he should.

I won't delete the profiles from the Nova svn, but I won't update them for the time being. I'll create my own post which you'll find in the same section as this post, with updates and such. Keep a lookout for "Hysteria". It'll be up and running by tonight.  :Smile: 

~ Elizabeth

----------


## daveyboyuk

that's good to hear mentally for a moment I thought we had lost you with the other coders that have left  :Smile:

----------


## arrac

Hey, just a complete nub on PQR, have been using HB lately for my raid rotations. Wanted to try out PQR. Im trying to set a rotation but really have no clue on how to, when i try to start it it says it cant find the PQR
_Nova_Data.lua , i know i prolly have to copy the content in nova-project folder in to other folders, but have no idea on in where hehe.

EDIT: Nvm, got it sorted  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

and so there is one lol

----------


## LazyRaider

and probably none, its so sad. 

I guess ill need to elarn to code

----------


## frII

Arms rotation doesnt use Heroic strike.It's kind of plan or?...
Also there is no nova_frame for Warriors.Am I doing something wrong or it's not just made for them?Cause there is for priset and DK.

----------


## hbkx1

Read the previous 5-6 posts......

----------


## frII

> Read the previous 5-6 posts......


Didnt find the answer to my question in them.
If u know the answer,just tell it.

----------


## crystal_tech

some profiles haven't been updated to use the nova frame yet. Some changes are coming so stay tuned.

----------


## frII

> some profiles haven't been updated to use the nova frame yet. Some changes are coming so stay tuned.


Greate news,thanks for your answer.But about Heroic strike...?

----------


## darrick

How do I download the Nova druid profiles? I cant figure it out..

----------


## Ninjaderp

darrick, you have to use a svn-client. once you've set it up its super-easy to use and most profile developers have their profiles on a svn-repository.

Free YouTube Downloader. Youtube To mp3 Converter.

----------


## Ninjaderp

That indeed is very cool Henry.

----------


## LazyRaider

Wondering if anyone has found a fix to the destro profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Wondering if anyone has found a fix to the destro profile?


Destro was coded back in MoP beta days..... dead dead dead  :Stick Out Tongue: 

haven't gotten around to fixing it ever.... (even tho i play destro)

if anyone wants to play some random bg's or stuff with me, send me a pm... for limited time, i'll let a select couple people add me on real id to shoot the shit and enjoy playing the game 

(i don't play with PQR, haven't for over year.... but im still a good player if you wanna just screw around with me XD)

PS - Horde Only

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Yay!! You're back! You just having a look around or are you here to stay again for another while?  :Smile:

----------


## LazyRaider

> Destro was coded back in MoP beta days..... dead dead dead 
> 
> haven't gotten around to fixing it ever.... (even tho i play destro)
> 
> if anyone wants to play some random bg's or stuff with me, send me a pm... for limited time, i'll let a select couple people add me on real id to shoot the shit and enjoy playing the game 
> 
> (i don't play with PQR, haven't for over year.... but im still a good player if you wanna just screw around with me XD)
> 
> PS - Horde Only


Haha that okay between your code and someone elses I've been abl to Frakenstein my own, except I am still having problems with getting the profile to Shadowburn and I'm having a hard time setting up my CD keys (shift, ctrl, alt).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yay!! You're back! You just having a look around or are you here to stay again for another while?


depends...... we'll see haha, haven't coded since i took a break and it frees up SO much time for myself  :Smile: 




> Haha that okay between your code and someone elses I've been abl to Frakenstein my own, except I am still having problems with getting the profile to Shadowburn and I'm having a hard time setting up my CD keys (shift, ctrl, alt).


are u trying to use the Nova Mod? or IsLeftShiftKeyDown()?

----------


## TreeEskimo

Survival profile seems to give me fps drops at times. Any fix to this?

I'm running 32 bit client, low settings (even though I get easily play on ultra but I'd rather want the FPS).
Maybe because I'm using this on my 87 hunter which does not have all the abilities yet and may cause it to lag when it is trying to use an ability I have not yet learned?

edit: OK, it was the tier 6 talent ability causing the lag ^^ (because I'm 87).

----------


## alexjmurphy

i must be retarded because i can't get anything to download from the site using prq. and don't know how to do rar files so i probably should look around more. the url svn thing is annoying

----------


## Ninjaderp

> i must be retarded because i can't get anything to download from the site using prq. and don't know how to do rar files so i probably should look around more. the url svn thing is annoying


Why dont you just use a svn-client?

----------


## TreeEskimo

> i must be retarded because i can't get anything to download from the site using prq. and don't know how to do rar files so i probably should look around more. the url svn thing is annoying


The URL you need to paste into the PQR rotation download is "https://<randomlink>" - just delete the "s" in https, so you are left with "http://<randomlink>" and it should work!  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

i've updated the SV Profile with some lvl checks on the talent spells to combat any lag for not having the right lvl toon

----------


## Monkdos

WW profile needs some serious love.... Rubim hasnt been updating his profile for a while now (almost a month) and it has some serious flaws cropping up as the tier progresses, but that being said it still blows the Nova WW profile out of the water, please contact me so we can work together to fix this (Rubim and I worked together on his), I cant code worth shit but I can troubleshoot the profile and tell you what its doing wrong in its logic and why and what it should be doing instead. Idk if anyone from Nova is free to undertake this task currently but if so please let me know, I need an up to date raiding profile for WW monks

----------


## TreeEskimo

One more problem I run in to with the survival hunter profile; it uses explosive trap automatically sometimes (with or without trap launcher enabled) and the explosive trap disappears, but the ability goes on cooldown. I've looked everywhere when it automatically would use it but it is just gone. Missing out on some damage.

----------


## andreaspts

Cant download Druid profiles?

says the URL aint correct :Frown:  im doing anything wrong?

----------


## crystal_tech

> One more problem I run in to with the survival hunter profile; it uses explosive trap automatically sometimes (with or without trap launcher enabled) and the explosive trap disappears, but the ability goes on cooldown. I've looked everywhere when it automatically would use it but it is just gone. Missing out on some damage.


check the settings in the cooldowns part of nova frame (/nova to get it to show) might be setting it to true (auto cast) if you disable the cooldown from there.


as for WW i'll be working on getting it up to date.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> check the settings in the cooldowns part of nova frame (/nova to get it to show) might be setting it to true (auto cast) if you disable the cooldown from there.
> 
> 
> as for WW i'll be working on getting it up to date.


Doesnt work. I've clicked on the red "cooldown" bar in the bottom right and chosen "explosive trap" and disabled "cooldown" but it still casts it.
Under "utility" options theres nothing called explosive trap, only freeze trap/ice trap.

I've also tried disabling "auto aspect" but everytime I relog/close wow, it hasnt been saved - do you need to edit it everytime you log on?

Is there a way in the PQR ability settings to remove the autocasting from explosive trap perhaps?

----------


## Monkdos

> check the settings in the cooldowns part of nova frame (/nova to get it to show) might be setting it to true (auto cast) if you disable the cooldown from there.
> 
> 
> as for WW i'll be working on getting it up to date.


Well like I said, the offer is on the table I am willing to help test and troubleshoot the rotation.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Doesnt work. I've clicked on the red "cooldown" bar in the bottom right and chosen "explosive trap" and disabled "cooldown" but it still casts it.
> Under "utility" options theres nothing called explosive trap, only freeze trap/ice trap.
> 
> I've also tried disabling "auto aspect" but everytime I relog/close wow, it hasnt been saved - do you need to edit it everytime you log on?
> 
> Is there a way in the PQR ability settings to remove the autocasting from explosive trap perhaps?


it shouldn't be auto casting unless your holding the key or your key is sticking.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> it shouldn't be auto casting unless your holding the key or your key is sticking.


I'm certain they key isnt sticking since its a brand new Steelseries 7G. It automatically casts the explosive trap even when I dont hold the modifier in (right CTRL in this case), and when I hold it in to cast snake trap/explosive trap it will work but most of the times the explosive trap is on cooldown because it automatically casts it, but it doesnt show up anywhere on the floor.

And when it automatically does that I'm not pressing any modifier key. I've tested it several times - whether its one mob or a pack of four it still uses the cooldown even though theres actually no trap to be found.

Besides that it works totally fine and everything, the modifier too, but I dont know whats up with the autocasting. I'm sorry to be a pain but it just seem odd lol

----------


## crystal_tech

> I'm certain they key isnt sticking since its a brand new Steelseries 7G. It automatically casts the explosive trap even when I dont hold the modifier in (right CTRL in this case), and when I hold it in to cast snake trap/explosive trap it will work but most of the times the explosive trap is on cooldown because it automatically casts it, but it doesnt show up anywhere on the floor.
> 
> And when it automatically does that I'm not pressing any modifier key. I've tested it several times - whether its one mob or a pack of four it still uses the cooldown even though theres actually no trap to be found.
> 
> Besides that it works totally fine and everything, the modifier too, but I dont know whats up with the autocasting. I'm sorry to be a pain but it just seem odd lol


hmm, lets do some troubleshooting,

are you using the nova_frame or pqi?

----------


## 19benni81

it is known that Explosive Trap and Black Arrow share the cooldown...!? ...maybe that's the problem....

----------


## crystal_tech

> it is known that Explosive Trap and Black Arrow share the cooldown...!? ...maybe that's the problem....


shouldn't be the prob

i check to see if barrow is down or up and if trap is up to set the id to snake trap/exp trap then it should only cast if the key its set to is held down.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> shouldn't be the prob
> 
> i check to see if barrow is down or up and if trap is up to set the id to snake trap/exp trap then it should only cast if the key its set to is held down.


I actually think its the explosive trap sharing cd with black arrow, thats why I wondered why it "used" it automatically (since I thought so because the spell was on CD). I havent played my hunter since early Cata and never really specced into Survival so I never really knew about the CD sharing.

I noticed something else with the auto aspect thing though, sometimes during a boss encounter or just while leveling it will mess up and use either Aspect of the Pack or Aspect of the Cheetah while in combat, leaving me to get dazed. It will not go back to Aspect of the Iron Hawk, only if I do it manually. Well I'm not certain IF it actually goes back to the Aspect of the Iron Hawk again, but I've tried letting it work it out by itself for 1 minute during an encounter, but it would just stay on it.

This mess up doesnt happen all the time, its random when it happens.

----------


## crystal_tech

try redownloading the profile from the svn and see if that fixes the problem. The reason i have to go to snake trap is due to the shared cd. its working fine on my end. so try a fresh copy and that might fix it.

if not pm and i'll try to fix it directly for ya.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> try redownloading the profile from the svn and see if that fixes the problem. The reason i have to go to snake trap is due to the shared cd. its working fine on my end. so try a fresh copy and that might fix it.
> 
> if not pm and i'll try to fix it directly for ya.


It works fine, it was just a really stupid mistake by me. I had overseen the trap CD having the same CD as barrow which led me to believe that it automatically used the exp trap cd/casted it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> It works fine, it was just a really stupid mistake by me. I had overseen the trap CD having the same CD as barrow which led me to believe that it automatically used the exp trap cd/casted it.


ah good to hear.

----------


## shodnorse

Hi! 

I have just dowloaded the profiles for hunter surv and got a mistake message: "Unable to load a rotation/ ability list. The XML is not well-formed." The same for rotation and ability xmls. Could you please advice how to fix? 

I have PQR 2.2.0 and all Data files dowloaded from trunk. 

Thx in advance.

----------


## dkmo

check this shodnorse: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-updated.html ([guide] How to use Tortoise SVN [Updated])

----------


## imrocko69

Hi and thx very much for the profiles , i am using a water downed version of the nova disc i have edited enough to get shileds / pom and penance working how i want it. but what ever i try to do with the purify code nothing works does anyone have some code or a fix , would be very gra

----------


## Razzaxius

I would very much love to see a properly updated WW Monk profile from you guys. I would definitly recommend working together with Monkdos, his cooperation with Rubim delivered us amazing WW monk profiles. It's a shame Rubim is not able to keep it updated due to recent events. 

Hope you guys can pick up from where he left!

----------


## nebmyers

When will the destro lock rotation be updated? It keeps spamming incinerate and not letting it actually cast

----------


## TommyT

Is the demo profile meant to spam pet attack?

----------


## Starkey2009

love ya survival hunter doing 30k dps in crap mop beginner greens

----------


## saintsrlfc

Your Front page says all 3 Hunter specs are covered in the profile but i can only find survival spec. Am i doing something wrong? Love the SV spec though  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

yea i'm working on getting the other specs up, just hard to test atm as my wow account is frozen until i can get a time card or some money in the bank to pay for a few months.

----------


## imrocko69

Please update disc:-)

----------


## jj2417

Hey crystal got a game time card for ya if needed. Would really like a updated WW profile with stuff like ability to turn on/off TEB and a mechanic to work with Rune of Re-Orgination. Something that detects the buff and uses TEB when buff from rune is present. I can also help with testing and rotation information. Just send me a PM.

----------


## Kidkaddy

I downloaded the monk svn into the monk folder but it does not seem to see it.
Do I need to do anything else?

----------


## crystal_tech

once i have time tomorrow, I'm going to sit down and get the Monk WW profile updated and released. On a side note, BM is almost updated and i could release it but i'm going to hold off until WW is done and release them at the same time. so stay tuned.

----------


## calamat44

On my priest frames the nova menu opens while using both my Nova(shadow) and my healing profile(vachiusadisc), but won't work for any of my Monk profiles. Please help, I need to activate stuff in it but can't.

----------


## axelaldar

Quick question please. I am currently using your SV hunter profile which is working awesome by the way. One thing I cannot figure out is how to go about switching from Single Target to AOE mid-fight. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? Cheers!

----------


## saga3180

> Quick question please. I am currently using your SV hunter profile which is working awesome by the way. One thing I cannot figure out is how to go about switching from Single Target to AOE mid-fight. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? Cheers!


Left control - Aoe
Left shift -Cooldowns
Right control-Traps
Right shift-Freezing/ice trap
Left alt-Pause

----------


## crystal_tech

> Quick question please. I am currently using your SV hunter profile which is working awesome by the way. One thing I cannot figure out is how to go about switching from Single Target to AOE mid-fight. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? Cheers!


you have to hold the AoE key to keep aoe going I removed the switch, next version will have a user choice to use the switch or to hold the key in the frame menu.

just got home from an emergency trip, so bear with me.

----------


## axelaldar

Thanks a mil for the reply, much helpful!

----------


## turbotime05

Dest lock profile is not working at all.

----------


## mindwarp80

For some reason, the Paladin Holy Profile no longer maintains sacred shield. I haven't used PQR in a few days since we've been having so many ninja patches, but I manually updated the offsets, so now I can use it. But like I said, holding shift does nothing  :Frown: 

Edit: Apparently the left Shift became the pause Rotation AND Sacred Shield, fixed it.

----------


## TreeEskimo

> you have to hold the AoE key to keep aoe going I removed the switch, next version will have a user choice to use the switch or to hold the key in the frame menu.
> 
> just got home from an emergency trip, so bear with me.


Hi crystal, for the love of god, holding a key for the AOE feels so much smoother and feels less "botty" ... I'd like to keep it the way it is  :Big Grin:  but ofcourse no worries if you're gonna add user choice to it.

I have two suggestions or bugfixes w/e for the SV profile:
Sometimes, even at 70% focus or 5% focus, it will just stand still autoshooting on a target for 4-7 seconds without even using cobra shot. No abilities will be used in those 4-7 seconds. I see it happen very often and when it does it is usually when ES/BA is down and at low focus (can happen with high focus too, though). Is this a bug or intentional? Like if you have added not to use cobra shot if a special ability is very soon off cooldown to maximize DPS?

Also, I'd like that when holding in the AOE key it would also check if barrage is up or not, and if it is, then go ahead and use it. It never uses it when AOE key is held down, only on single target DPS.
I can workaround this by just using single target rotation on AOE packs for 7-10 seconds until it uses it or manually press the key, but it still would be better if it was added into the rotation.

Other than that I love the profile.

----------


## tyg3rman

I have a problem with the profiles....not even 1 wants to load ....said that loa file is missing....i got the latest files and still doesnt want to load any profile. I updated all files and nothing...

----------


## Tare69

Any good Moonkin or druid healer pvp rotations? I did edit SM moonkin so it don't do starfall on rotation so I can handle it manually. But it and healing rotation don't be very good in pvp...

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi crystal, for the love of god, holding a key for the AOE feels so much smoother and feels less "botty" ... I'd like to keep it the way it is  but ofcourse no worries if you're gonna add user choice to it.
> 
> I have two suggestions or bugfixes w/e for the SV profile:
> Sometimes, even at 70% focus or 5% focus, it will just stand still autoshooting on a target for 4-7 seconds without even using cobra shot. No abilities will be used in those 4-7 seconds. I see it happen very often and when it does it is usually when ES/BA is down and at low focus (can happen with high focus too, though). Is this a bug or intentional? Like if you have added not to use cobra shot if a special ability is very soon off cooldown to maximize DPS?
> 
> Also, I'd like that when holding in the AOE key it would also check if barrage is up or not, and if it is, then go ahead and use it. It never uses it when AOE key is held down, only on single target DPS.
> I can workaround this by just using single target rotation on AOE packs for 7-10 seconds until it uses it or manually press the key, but it still would be better if it was added into the rotation.
> 
> Other than that I love the profile.


odd shouldn't just 'hang' as for barrage i'll look into it and see where its breaking,

@tyg3ram
if its saying that the data file is missing you prob need to redownload the lua file and restart the pc (fixes 95% of problems)

----------


## tyg3rman

> odd shouldn't just 'hang' as for barrage i'll look into it and see where its breaking,
> 
> @tyg3rman
> if its saying that the data file is missing you prob need to redownload the lua file and restart the pc (fixes 95% of problems)


I get an error that the ability and rotation xml isnt well formed. I got the new lua files and it says that.....xml not well formed.....

----------


## crystal_tech

seems that error is poping up a lot for people. are you using a svn client or copy pasting from the link?

----------


## Enragerx

Hi Team Nova,

I have been writing a modified version of your PQ_AuraInfo function (texture removed) to check Buffs and also DeBuffs, if you have time can you please check the attached data file for any obvious errors, any help would be appreciated

I'm trying to use the modified function to check multiple tables at once aswell



```
if UnitCheck(1,3,4,"target")
```

do I need to add more info checks to the function?



```
function unitCheck(i,unit)
```

and also my concern is the way UnitDebuff is coded in the function, I feel I'm missing something

Attachment 13584

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hi Team Nova,
> 
> I have been writing a modified version of your PQ_AuraInfo function (texture removed) to check Buffs and also DeBuffs, if you have time can you please check the attached data file for any obvious errors, any help would be appreciated
> 
> I'm trying to use the modified function to check multiple tables at once aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


might want to pm ment on that shes the one to code it.

----------


## sodomizer

Hello guys , first off i want to thank Nova for keeping old profiles so us on the privates can benefit as well
Secondly i want to apologize for my retard Q and i know its bound to be in the thread somewhere but i literally dont have the time to look through it all cuz i am at work all ****ing day for 15-16 hours.
My Q is how can i use the old profiles for 4.3 ( i play molten) and if any1 still remembers which warrior profile is best for PvE dps will be great.
I tried importing them from the URL but it said it was invalid (i have the CORRECT version of PQR for 4.3.4) or maybe i am just too stupid to see it , do i have to copy paste the whole text wall some where ? 
all help appreciated and all the best  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

Cannot download the monk profile from the svn is it because its https if i do http: the server comes back saying this Failed to save profile download. XML may not be well formed. The remote server returned an error 500 internal server error

----------


## crystal_tech

https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...odes/116/trunk

go here and download what you need directly for now, I'm not understanding why people are having problems with svn.

----------


## Starkey2009

> https://www.assembla.com/code/nova-p...odes/116/trunk
> 
> go here and download what you need directly for now, I'm not understanding why people are having problems with svn.


Sorry totally my own fault i was trying to use the link to download the xml instead of just saving it directly, but anyway the monk profile still wont work it just has unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well formed

----------


## Nytr0g3n

I just today heard about PQR and was wondering how I would go about using these profiles for the first time via the PQR program (already have it installed).

Thank you!

----------


## crystal_tech

heads up for a big update from me. stay tuned!

----------


## megabbyte

bu_bua.. PQR hunter CC.. just have Alt X to start rotation, and how we control Coldowns, AOE abilites? Multi-shot and traps? :|

----------


## crystal_tech

> bu_bua.. PQR hunter CC.. just have Alt X to start rotation, and how we control Coldowns, AOE abilites? Multi-shot and traps? :|


once active, type /nova to bring up the frame, or you could read the notes by clicking the ! next to the rotation you selected.

----------


## Nytr0g3n

> once active, type /nova to bring up the frame, or you could read the notes by clicking the ! next to the rotation you selected.


How do you even do that? I'm new to PQR in general. I downloaded PQR and downloaded all of your stuff via SVN. All I can seem to do is copy the profiles from the SVN and slap them in the PQR profile directories. However, I really feel like I'm missing something with all the other files (from your SVN), looks like UI and other stuff? :V

----------


## Apocalypse59

I'm having trouble getting the Survival Profile working. It's getting stuck on the Routine part. I'm playing Alliance atm.

----------


## megabbyte

Survival do less dps.. dont use Glaive Toss..and dont see where do AOE abilities.. explosive trap.. multi-shot.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Better question - is the Survival profile Horde only?
If so, how do you fix it for Alliance players?

----------


## crystal_tech

mk, if its getting stuck on --Routines its prob due to how i handle racial spells.

at the bottom of the list add -- to Nova_Racial() so it looks like this



```

--Racials--Nova_Racial() 


```

as for other issues

you need nova_frame.lua and the nova data file in the Data folder

If it is not casting Glaive Toss check to see if Enable Cleave shots in the frame is checked or unchecked ( if unchecked thats why its not casting )
Default AoE is Left Ctrl, also you must hold the key down until your done AoEing.
Traps are right ctrl and right shift by default. if its not throwing traps but placing them under you turn on trap launcher. ( it should do this by itself ). see note

I've tested it on a horde and ally hunter.
hope this helps.

--update
note: overlooked the auto casting of trap launcher since i just always have it on. the work around is to enable it manually until i post a fix.

----------


## Untouchablekill

I'm just waiting for a fully automatic arcane mage xD

----------


## Ninjaderp

> How do you even do that? I'm new to PQR in general. I downloaded PQR and downloaded all of your stuff via SVN. All I can seem to do is copy the profiles from the SVN and slap them in the PQR profile directories. However, I really feel like I'm missing something with all the other files (from your SVN), looks like UI and other stuff? :V


If you put the nova_frame.lua in the data-folder then you should already have the novaframe at your minimap to click or type /nova to bring it up.

----------


## Nytr0g3n

> If you put the nova_frame.lua in the data-folder then you should already have the novaframe at your minimap to click or type /nova to bring it up.


Ah, thank you. I already had those files in the appropriate location I guess I never noticed the minimap icon. Thank you!

----------


## Apocalypse59

> mk, if its getting stuck on --Routines its prob due to how i handle racial spells.
> 
> at the bottom of the list add -- to Nova_Racial() so it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --Racials--Nova_Racial() 
> ...


This solved the problem. Thank you very much.

----------


## crystal_tech

> This solved the problem. Thank you very much.


the problem is that i return the function to false and thats telling it not to go forward its fixed in the next verison that i haven't released yet

----------


## Sorzek

Hey..
i have 1 question about the novaframe..,iam using the resto druid profile and when i enter the frame it says:
vwildgrowth
vwildgrowthlimit
says the same with some other spells(like swiftmend)...
whats the difference and what do i change when i change the numbers infront of the text?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey..
> i have 1 question about the novaframe..,iam using the resto druid profile and when i enter the frame it says:
> vwildgrowth
> vwildgrowthlimit
> says the same with some other spells(like swiftmend)...
> whats the difference and what do i change when i change the numbers infront of the text?


i think one is target hp % and the other is an overheal limit. (buba coded that one but i sure thats what it means)

----------


## billybuffalo

When is the last time the hunter profiles have been updated? I have switched to Soapbox's BM and surv profiles. Would really like to come back to using these Hunter profiles, since they offer so much more custom features.

----------


## baun2312

This night I tripped over a bug in your Destruction profile. I looked it up on OwnedCore and I found it shocking that it has been reported a few times and is still not fixed.
So I fixed it.

In the --Spell Check--, he made a mistake. Where it tells to stop casting, so it can cast Chaos Bolt, it tells to stop casting when it has more than 3 stacks of Backdraft. That makes it stuck.
I corrected the Backdraft to Burning Embers and it runs smooth.
If you have the same bug, change your hole --Spell Check-- (under Ability Editor) to the following:


```

if UnitExists("pet") 
 and UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(688) then
     SpellStopCasting()
end
 if UnitBuffID("player", 117828) 
 and select(4, UnitBuffID("player", 108647)) >= 3
 and IsSpellKnown(123686) then
    if UnitCastingInfo("player") == GetSpellInfo(29722) then
        SpellStopCasting()
    end
end 


```

----------


## crystal_tech

> When is the last time the hunter profiles have been updated? I have switched to Soapbox's BM and surv profiles. Would really like to come back to using these Hunter profiles, since they offer so much more custom features.


SV is the most current, as i'm relearning a new way to code out profiles, thats easier once i fully understand the new framework, and should give better results .




> This night I tripped over a bug in your Destruction profile. I looked it up on OwnedCore and I found it shocking that it has been reported a few times and is still not fixed.
> So I fixed it.
> 
> In the --Spell Check--, he made a mistake. Where it tells to stop casting, so it can cast Chaos Bolt, it tells to stop casting when it has more than 3 stacks of Backdraft. That makes it stuck.
> I corrected the Backdraft to Burning Embers and it runs smooth.
> If you have the same bug, change your hole --Spell Check-- (under Ability Editor) to the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


destro was coded by bubba for 5.0.4 and really hasn't been touched since then.

Once i'm done with my new framework I'll be updating more profiles.

----------


## highend01

When I change values (after using /nova) with "Over Ride Default Values", where do these overriden values are stored (in which file / path)?

----------


## Hongz

I think Holy pally and Survival profile needs updating?

The survival one doesn't work and the holy pally one seems to lag a bit upon enabling which it never did a few resets back.

Hope i helped!

----------


## crystal_tech

> I think Holy pally and Survival profile needs updating?
> 
> The survival one doesn't work and the holy pally one seems to lag a bit upon enabling which it never did a few resets back.
> 
> Hope i helped!


survival is up to date.

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

It seems yesterday's patch may have broken the blood DK rotation -- I'm using the latest (116) via SVN, however poor guy just stands there.

----------


## Ninjaderp

> It seems yesterday's patch may have broken the blood DK rotation -- I'm using the latest (116) via SVN, however poor guy just stands there.


Until they get on it, try out Rubim's blood-profile meanwhile.

----------


## Toastedsnow

Few bugs with the Surv profile:
- Aspect of the Cheetah is almost always enabled, regardless of combat state. Manually changing Aspects will trigger a swap back to cheetah. Bug occurs regardless of tier 3 talent choice i.e. Iron Hawk Aspect or not.
- Opening shots of combat will almost always trigger double serpent sting shots. This appears to be dependent upon whether Explosive shot is available - therefore most apparent when chain killing mobs (ExS is not always up).
- Focus capping occurs every now and then, especially during BL/RF/burn phases when Cobra shot is cast at 70+ focus. Perhaps a contingency could be woven in to lower the Cobra shot threshold?
- LnL (Lock and Load) procs are improperly handled, being fired off back to back. Recommend weaving in Arcane between them (or waiting ~1 second). Incidentally, focus capping in this situations becomes especially apparent and even more glaring during BL/RF/burn phases.

A minor ancillary note is that implementing the varying modes is very unfriendly towards newer players or those with no code background/prior experience. I would recommend placing mode explanation in the initial PQR profile load display (i.e. in the chat window text). Obviously all of them would be too much of a clutter but the display of more vital modes (traps, aoe, pause) wouldn't generate too much text.

----------


## nebmyers

No affliction profile on the SVN?

----------


## BigDaddyOgre

Well whatever it was yesterday seems to be ok today... very strange  :Smile:

----------


## noname40k

Hello, i like use hunter sv profile, but u can add option for black arrow focus target ? Thanks you!

----------


## cukiemunster

Regrowth gets clipped every cast by any instant cast, everytime with newest version.

----------


## Hongz

<3 Survival is so awesome!

----------


## crystal_tech

well my computer crashed and i just got a new one, i'll update stuff soon.

as for LNL procs its been fixed for mists to use a Ignite mechanic so it rolls damage in the current dot no need to wait before casting again. however, the newer profile will use the combat log to check for dots such as that and adjust.

----------


## Feldeath

Great profiles, but I just can't understand why you don't use Soul Reaper on the DK profiles, even in the Unholy one.
Will it be added later on?
I tried doing it myself but I probably made a mistake and it kind of break the whole rotation  :Smile: 
Anyway, thanks for the great profiles

I get this error while trying to launch the profile with my modifyed version of the Heart Strike




> Date: 2013-05-11 22:04:45
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 765:
> attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> ...


and here is the modifyed version of the Heart Strike




> HeartStrike = 55050
> SoulReaperBlood = 114866
> 
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(HeartStrike)
> and PQ_ValidUnit
> and PQR_UnitFacing("player", PQR_CustomTarget)
> and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(HeartStrike), PQR_CustomTarget) == 1 then
> BR1start, BR1duration, BR1ready = GetRuneCooldown(1)
> BR2start, BR2duration, BR2ready = GetRuneCooldown(2)
> ...


If someone could help me out, that would be greatly apreciated!

Thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> Great profiles, but I just can't understand why you don't use Soul Reaper on the DK profiles, even in the Unholy one.
> Will it be added later on?
> I tried doing it myself but I probably made a mistake and it kind of break the whole rotation 
> Anyway, thanks for the great profiles
> 
> I get this error while trying to launch the profile with my modifyed version of the Heart Strike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your getting a nil value somewhere and it seems its in a for statement somewhere on the 13th loop. I'm still recovering everything so i don't have any code in front of me to compare yet.

----------


## violentfemme

I am sure this is going to sound noobish, but ive no idea how to add an svn profile to PQR, I have tortoise and have no issues adding them via HB but no clue how to add the Nova profiles into PQR, if anyone has an easy answer I'd really appreciate it.

I have the NOVA svn address for all of the profiles- just no idea where to add them? I have tried Rotation Editor>dl profile from url and continue to get an error that https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/nova-project/ is not a valid URL. 

Thanks for any help

----------


## Kidkaddy

Hello,

I am also curious as to how to download this properly.
Can someone please give an explanation as to how/where to download this and set it up?

Thank You

----------


## dkmo

Download this, enter the SVN Adress, copy the XML files in your Profiles Folder [CLASS -> XML] , profit.

----------


## trinchen

Hey i have had a problem since the new patch and some time before whenever I am running the resto druid profile i drop to like 5 -7 fps. Before the patch it was better when i unchecked wild growth in the nova framework, but now it doesn't matter its just laggy when i ever i use it. Its probably out of date and I understand you guys are busy but any idea when a new version will be released? 
Anyway TY guys for all the great profiles i have really enjoyed my easy use resto druid!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey i have had a problem since the new patch and some time before whenever I am running the resto druid profile i drop to like 5 -7 fps. Before the patch it was better when i unchecked wild growth in the nova framework, but now it doesn't matter its just laggy when i ever i use it. Its probably out of date and I understand you guys are busy but any idea when a new version will be released? 
> Anyway TY guys for all the great profiles i have really enjoyed my easy use resto druid!


bubba was the one to code that and i haven't seen him online (forums and messenger), I've been really busy lately but I'll try to debug the issue as best i can.

----------


## ntlntl

does anyone have a fury warrior profile for share? thanks

----------


## crystal_tech

> does anyone have a fury warrior profile for share? thanks


just recently got my warrior to 90 as a tank and i'm starting my coding for arms/fury.

----------


## etal

hi NOVA Team i hope you can help me
I want to set PQR so that it only heals people with the name xxxxxxx
is this possible and if so how
sry for my bad english :Embarrassment: 


```
if Nova_WordOfGloryCheck 
 and select(5, Nova_UnitInfo('player')) >= 3 then
	if IsPlayerSpell(114163) then
		if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(114163)) == 0 then
			if members[1].HP < Nova_WordOfGlory then
				CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(114163), members[1].Unit)
				return true
			end
		end
	elseif PQR_SpellAvailable(85673) then
		if members[1].HP < 80 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(85673), members[1].Unit)
			return true
		end
	end
end
end
```

d

----------


## dkmo

Hey,

I have a Problem since yesterday. I use the Resto Druid Profile. Everytime I enter a Raid (25/10) my Druid is spamming rejuvination without end, doesnt use any of the other spells and if there is a Hunter with the pet he's healing the pet by spamming rejuvination endless...even if I'm not infight. What happened? Reinstalled PQR and downloaded the Profile - same issues

----------


## Apocalypse59

The Beast Mastery Profile hasn't been updated for 5.3 yet?
Survival Profile is absolutely amazing.
I'd love to see something similar for Beast Mastery.
Especially since the 5.3 buffs to BM.
The rotation needs to be spot on though, it's gained a bit of complexity and focus management. 
A lot of hunters are talking about Haste>>>Crit now for stat priority.

----------


## crystal_tech

> The Beast Mastery Profile hasn't been updated for 5.3 yet?
> Survival Profile is absolutely amazing.
> I'd love to see something similar for Beast Mastery.
> Especially since the 5.3 buffs to BM.
> The rotation needs to be spot on though, it's gained a bit of complexity and focus management. 
> A lot of hunters are talking about Haste>>>Crit now for stat priority.


yes i'm working on BM right this moment, as for Haste > crit it really only applies if you are running a t15 trinket or L Meta, due to how rppm works more haste = more procs. I'll be adding that fix for survival as well.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> yes i'm working on BM right this moment, as for Haste > crit it really only applies if you are running a t15 trinket or L Meta, due to how rppm works more haste = more procs. I'll be adding that fix for survival as well.


Awesome Crystal, I'm a huge fan of your profiles. Always super consistent and on point.

----------


## ilidanek

" You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped" - I just download hunter rotation and when i try to start it i have this info, what to do?

----------


## ferrari871

how to turn off Aspect of the Cheetah ?
Thx

----------


## crystal_tech

> " You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped" - I just download hunter rotation and when i try to start it i have this info, what to do?


you may need to grab the data file again i'll get you a link here in a bit.

update: https://www.dropbox.com/s/nlk2eblhjz..._Nova_Data.lua



> how to turn off Aspect of the Cheetah ?
> Thx


type /nova and uncheck auto aspect

----------


## xcureanddisease

Im about to try the SV Hunter profile. What glyphs and talent choices do you recommend for maximum DPS? Ty for this btw. This is very much appreciated.

Also, can someone please walk me through on exactly how to install this? I have PQR, I thought I just had to download the profiles to their appropriate folders. When I started the profile for the SV hunter it stopped it and it said I was missing something LUA. I never really understood how to install these profiles. I just download both files into 1 folder in PQI and call it a day. 

So if someone can please take the time to help me out a bit, id really appreciate it.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Im about to try the SV Hunter profile. What glyphs and talent choices do you recommend for maximum DPS? Ty for this btw. This is very much appreciated.
> 
> Also, can someone please walk me through on exactly how to install this? I have PQR, I thought I just had to download the profiles to their appropriate folders. When I started the profile for the SV hunter it stopped it and it said I was missing something LUA. I never really understood how to install these profiles. I just download both files into 1 folder in PQI and call it a day. 
> 
> So if someone can please take the time to help me out a bit, id really appreciate it.


mine need Nova_data and Nova_frame in the data folder

----------


## Apocalypse59

> yes i'm working on BM right this moment


Let me know if you need some testing done.

----------


## Feldeath

Could you take a small look at the soul reaper ability for the Blood DK profile please?
I can't make it work and it would really help to have it in the profile.

Thanks !

----------


## Saear

I've been working on a rotation for personal use based off us profiles from the Nova team. I was wondering if I could get some assistance on the questions below

1. What is needed to implement the code Nova_CheckLastCast()? Is it a data file?

2. How do I add in casts from in game macros? Example a in game macro to cast frost bolt, that adds frost bolt into PQRs next available ability. 

thank you

----------


## crystal_tech

> I've been working on a rotation for personal use based off us profiles from the Nova team. I was wondering if I could get some assistance on the questions below
> 
> 1. What is needed to implement the code Nova_CheckLastCast()? Is it a data file?
> 
> 2. How do I add in casts from in game macros? Example a in game macro to cast frost bolt, that adds frost bolt into PQRs next available ability. 
> 
> thank you


to use Nova_checklastCast all you need to do is copy the function into your rotation or load the data.

----------


## Saear

> to use Nova_checklastCast all you need to do is copy the function into your rotation or load the data.


I'll try and run the function in my profile again. I believe I might have been using the functions incorrectly.Thank you

----------


## highend01

I tried to use the restoration (druid) profile but it won't do anything at all.

When I activate it, it will constantly produce lua errors:




> 2096x <string>:"if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ...":585: attempt to call global "Nova_Mod" (a nil value)
> <string>:"if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ...":585: in function "?"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
> <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214
> 
> Locals:
> rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> I tried to use the restoration (druid) profile but it won't do anything at all.
> 
> When I activate it, it will constantly produce lua errors:


it seems that Nova_Mod isn't loaded right or something broke with the last update for wow.

----------


## cukiemunster

> it seems that Nova_Mod isn't loaded right or something broke with the last update for wow.


Is Bub gone? The resto druid profile was amazing, it just needs some TLC right now. I tried Vach's profile, but it didn't seem to perform as well as team nova's. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dmchan21

Any Up to date Holy Paladin profiles? Tried nova's and it lags a lot and the rotation seems off.

----------


## crystal_tech

i haven't seen or talked to buba on for a while now, i'm sure he lurks around from time to time, ment is working on her own for the time being and I'm really busy with real life that my time to play wow is like 40 min a day or two.

However, I am (slowly) working on profiles for you guys.

----------


## Saear

> to use Nova_checklastCast all you need to do is copy the function into your rotation or load the data.


I've added the function to my profile and no matter what I do it always returns true. Regardless of the the time or spell i check.

----------


## RoXasMars

The blood DK profile dont work for me anymore..
Can I fix it or have other the same problem? In 5.1 it was perfect

----------


## crystal_tech

Just a heads up, If you wish you can modify the code and re-release it under your name. All we ask is if you 'fork' it or copy it and share it give some credit where its due.

if you wish to help me with updates to older profiles pm me with fixes and such and i'll apply them to the svn.

----------


## bu_ba_911

Hmmm decided i'd check up on this a lil bit... seems like CT is working like a boss as always  :Wink: 

im happy to help with lil snippets of code, but im not planning on paying monthly for wow..... maybe ever again.... still debating with myself

but in terms of editing an existing code or something... im sure thats within my power

----------


## floppydrive

How is the blood spec rotation? I need one badly and HB makes me lag like a tard.

----------


## bubblensqueak

> I tried to use the restoration (druid) profile but it won't do anything at all.
> 
> When I activate it, it will constantly produce lua errors:


I am using the profile just fine, made a few tweaks over the past 3 months but iirc they were just ability handling code like adding in new stop heal on certain auras/buffs and the like. I haven't updated from svn since Jan thou so maybe something new in the data file conflicts, so maybe try and grab an older version?

----------


## bubblensqueak

> Hmmm decided i'd check up on this a lil bit... seems like CT is working like a boss as always 
> 
> im happy to help with lil snippets of code, but im not planning on paying monthly for wow..... maybe ever again.... still debating with myself
> 
> but in terms of editing an existing code or something... im sure thats within my power


Been a long time fan of you resto druid profile, makes trying to raid lead and heal a tonne easier when i can just turn on PQR and watch for derps for a bit instead of watching health bars yoyo  :Smile:  If you need any testing done happy to help, wish I was a better coder so I could volunteer to help on that front but all I've managed to figure out is where to add new debuff IDs and the like to help keep your profile kicking along lol

----------


## Tamrael

> Just a heads up, If you wish you can modify the code and re-release it under your name. All we ask is if you 'fork' it or copy it and share it give some credit where its due.
> 
> if you wish to help me with updates to older profiles pm me with fixes and such and i'll apply them to the svn.


Since you stated this and did not reply to my pm a few weeks ago i just wanted to release my bm version of the nove hunter profile to the community. It can be found here

@crystal_tech: if you care to add it to the nova repo just do it since it's almost all nova-code anyway.just copy, rename and release no credits needed cause i did almost nothing.

@all: if you like it and want to +rep, please +rep the people from Team Nova, specialy crystal_tech, cause it is mostly his code anyway

----------


## crystal_tech

> Since you stated this and did not reply to my pm a few weeks ago i just wanted to release my bm version of the nove hunter profile to the community. It can be found here
> 
> @crystal_tech: if you care to add it to the nova repo just do it since it's almost all nova-code anyway.just copy, rename and release no credits needed cause i did almost nothing.
> 
> @all: if you like it and want to +rep, please +rep the people from Team Nova, specialy crystal_tech, cause it is mostly his code anyway


yea, i got the pm just so busy that i haven't ran through the code yet, and once i get my delay timers working properly in my new code i'll be releasing 3~4 profiles for you guys to play around with.

----------


## Tamrael

> yea, i got the pm just so busy that i haven't ran through the code yet, and once i get my delay timers working properly in my new code i'll be releasing 3~4 profiles for you guys to play around with.


the code in the pm wasn't even nearly good.profile on svn just got reworked and uses simcraft priority and stats.
delay timers sound promissing, can't wait to get a glimpse at your new profile  :Smile:

----------


## wowd00d

how do I go about adding the engineering trinket to the survival hunter rotation? I cant see the option. thanks

----------


## Tamrael

> how do I go about adding the engineering trinket to the survival hunter rotation? I cant see the option. thanks


just edit the ability you want and add


```
		if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 10) == 0 then
			UseInventoryItem(10)
		end
```

directly above the casted spell off the ability

for example explosive shot would look like this:


```
local PlayerCombat = UnitAffectingCombat("player")
local TargetValidation = TargetValidation
local PQ_Expl = PQ_Expl

if TargetValidation("target", PQ_Expl)
	and PlayerCombat
then
	if GetInventoryItemCooldown("player", 10) == 0 then
		UseInventoryItem(10)
	end
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_Expl),"target")
	return true
end
```

----------


## crystal_tech

just as tamrael said or you can just create an ability with it and add it to the rotation

----------


## Dotdk

Have somone problems with the warlock profile? i tryed the use the keybindings.. 
Keybindings:
- Left Alt: Doomguard
- Left Shift: Dark Soul Knowledge
- Left Control + Left Alt: Level 30 Talent of choice

- Right Alt: Pause Rotation
- Right Shift: Level 45 Talent of choice
- Right Control: Level 90 Talent of choice
- Right Alt + Right Shift: Toggle Cooldown Mode 

Nothing happens when i hold the keys down or just use the keys.. and the PQInterface is the right one i have downloaded this and the profile from the svn..

----------


## MyNewName

Wanted to ask about an old profile of yours. I have not updated it in a LONG time. Nova Blood Tanking. It worked all the way until 5.3 17055. Now it will like pre-buff and what have you. But will execute no actual attacks. Anyway I can get this up and going again with a simple fix. I like it more than the new tanking profiles out. I really don't care for any of them, the best I have found is Rubins, and thats mediocre of best.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wanted to ask about an old profile of yours. I have not updated it in a LONG time. Nova Blood Tanking. It worked all the way until 5.3 17055. Now it will like pre-buff and what have you. But will execute no actual attacks. Anyway I can get this up and going again with a simple fix. I like it more than the new tanking profiles out. I really don't care for any of them, the best I have found is Rubins, and thats mediocre of best.


i don't have a DK but i'll look into it

----------


## Akrolodoxis

Warlock Demonology
how can i add Doom refreshing (2 times for longer duration) to highest priority in rotation when the trinket "unnering service of lei shen" procs?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Warlock Demonology
> how can i add Doom refreshing (2 times for longer duration) to highest priority in rotation when the trinket "unnering service of lei shen" procs?


i'd grab Mentally's Hysteria profile for demo as shes really taken the old profile here and up'd the game of it as it were.

----------


## derfred

The resto druid is really amazing! only thing im missing is a pause button and an option to disable dispels and such.

It would also be amazing if you would do a profile for resto shaman

----------


## healzzz

will there ever be a holy paladin update?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Havent seen bu_ba active here in a long time, I suggest you tried out Vachiusa's Holypaladin-profile meantime.

----------


## healzzz

i have but Vachiusa doesnt seem very active either from what i can tell

----------


## Ninjaderp

But his users are, if you check the thread. If there's anything specific you want for the profile you can allways ask in the thread, and there's someone who can help out most of the time  :Smile:

----------


## stepen

Does anyone know any good fury profiles? All the profiles I could find on the community list seems to be rage-capping a lot and performing poorly in general

----------


## houstonguy

does the druid pqr still work??

----------


## Edsaxe

> does the druid pqr still work??


Can't get the resto to work for me
Keeps saying :-
You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua.
Rotation has been stopped.

----------


## stepen

> Can't get the resto to work for me
> Keeps saying :-
> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua.
> Rotation has been stopped.


I might be wrong, but have you tried actually putting the PQR_Nova_Data.lua inside the Data file?

----------


## fragnot

Is this Team Nova still doing updates to their rotations or ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Can't get the resto to work for me
> Keeps saying :-
> You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua.
> Rotation has been stopped.


So, perhaps you should put that file in the data-folder then?  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm still here just hard to play wow atm, my main focus is job interviews as i'm looking for a better job, and 2 kids with another due at the end of aug will suck up lots of time. I've got an idea i want to try and if it works i'll release it.

----------


## MyNewName

Sending out some love. Thank you for updated that Blood Dk profile. Only one I ever found worth a damn. +Rep to both of you... and /hugs

----------


## derfred

Wow that holy paladin profile is great! Any way to raise the "what is considered low hp" in the code manually, so it can perform a bit better in challengemodes?

----------


## crystal_tech

> Wow that holy paladin profile is great! Any way to raise the "what is considered low hp" in the code manually, so it can perform a bit better in challengemodes?


in the data file or the setup ability with the spell table find the spell you want and there should be a minhp or the like = 90 or something (depends on the spell) just change the values there.

----------


## derfred

> in the data file or the setup ability with the spell table find the spell you want and there should be a minhp or the like = 90 or something (depends on the spell) just change the values there.


Thanks alot, that really made a big improvement!

Theres also something weird with the resto druid profile, it doesnt seem to be using regrowth if its not in the incarnation form? It basically only uses nourish as a spell with cast time. I have it glyphed aswell, to increase the crit chance to 100%
I hate to be troubling you with all these questions, so if theres an easy fix that i can do myself to change the code a little bit it would be awesome.

Otherwise its the best healerprofiles out there hands down, thanks for all the work!

Edit: Nevermind, i fixed it by simply removing nourish. Thanks again for your awesome work

----------


## Ninjaderp

Are you sure it doesnt use regrowth outside of Incarnation? Since I used it at the beginning of ToT it did use Regrowth in both forms.

----------


## royoneal213

Out of curiosity, is it possible to implement Ice Floes support for frost?

----------


## Kinky

The mage profiles are the same ones I developed when I was apart of Team Nova before I started for myself.  :Smile:  I'm not sure CT are updating/developing them, though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## crystal_tech

nope as i don't have a mage and my wife is due this month for our third kid, my time is very limited. I have only kept my profiles upto date and in the near future (5.4) i'll prob do what ment has done and open my own thread for my profiles with better support.

----------


## shamash89

How does this holy pally compare to var's?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try them out in LFR, see which one you like better. I cant remember if I've tried it but I think Vachiusas is more up to date.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How does this holy pally compare to var's?


i haven't updated mine in MONTHS

since i don't have an account and to broke to renew mine, i would say Var's is probably better at the moment  :Smile: 

Crystal_Tech is doing an amazing job trying to maintain as much as he can, but when Team Nova was in the full swing of things, we had 3 superb devs working on profiles, so nobody better give him a hard time for the work he is able to do...

if i find a way to fund my wow sub without paying for it out of pocket, you'll probably see some updates and experiments start popping up from me again  :Smile: 

till then im just drifting in the background helping devs (not users) with issues they are having  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

He's alive! Good to see you and I hope everything works for the best so you can get back on track again here with us Bu_Ba! ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> He's alive! Good to see you and I hope everything works for the best so you can get back on track again here with us Bu_Ba! ^^


lol as of right now, that doesn't seem likely. but you never know with the future haha  :Wink:

----------


## cukiemunster

> if i find a way to fund my wow sub without paying for it out of pocket, you'll probably see some updates and experiments start popping up from me again


If you update your resto druid profile I will throw you a 60 day game card! PM me if your are willing =)

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## crystal_tech

just got back home from the hosp. brand new baby boy so that makes 3 bdays in one months time lol. anywho i'll get back to work on my profiles again. also buba wb if only semi back.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just got back home from the hosp. brand new baby boy so that makes 3 bdays in one months time lol. anywho i'll get back to work on my profiles again. also buba wb if only semi back.


Congratulations mate  :Big Grin: 

and starting next week i may be back to code some new things xD

----------


## alexxjr

Congratulations CT!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Updating Resto Druid and Adding in the Visual Healing Table to the Nova_Data File 
> 
> Please report back any bugs you may or may not get xD
> 
> I didn't test this nearly as much as I should have.....


Just updated SVN with an updated Nova_Data which includes the Visual Healing Table as it stands now.... only thing missing is the Range Check thing for the secondary Tables (IE Custom Table)

it works... it updates... and I updated Nova Resto Druid to include PQI AND the VHT (Visual Healing Table)

take a look at it.... try it out for me.... try to keep a backup of the current Resto Druid as I wasn't able to test EVERYTHING as much as I wanted...

Basically i just jumped off my mount in Org a couple dozen times trying out the different keybinds and things >.> (don't judge me!!!)

Enjoy!!!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Praise the code-lord! Gonna check it out after my alt-raid. And Im gonna try get into learning lua-coding soon enough myself.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Praise the code-lord! Gonna check it out after my alt-raid. And Im gonna try get into learning lua-coding soon enough myself.


ty! report back when you can  :Stick Out Tongue:  i did a quick update to remove a redundant check (nothing changes in terms of the profile functionality) but thats just a minor change...

if you need any help with basic learning and stuff, pm me xD

----------


## idiom444

Do you plan on updating the Resto druid to support Genesis next patch as well as some of the other changes that are coming?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Do you plan on updating the Resto druid to support Genesis next patch as well as some of the other changes that are coming?


Yes I do. First I'll need a working PQR before I start any development on it though... but I have plans already in mind

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## idiom444

> Yes I do. First I'll need a working PQR before I start any development on it though... but I have plans already in mind
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


That is amazing. Looking forward to playing with it  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Updated Nova_Data again... fully implemented the Range Check for all tables... It's only really helpful for the Custom Table... but I figured people would like looking at Green Text for all the other tables  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I also decided on my next project... a text/spell id input frame that operates somewhat like Rubim's Queue system..... going to be basing it off something similar to an experiment i was working on before i took a break.... I honestly don't have a time frame on this one.... >.> Just something i thought would be fun

----------


## Wonderworm

Was testing out the resto druid profile in lfr and after incarnation ran out the profile stopped working. Even on reload it wouldn't work. I have been using treants on normals and heroics if you could add support that would be great.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Was testing out the resto druid profile in lfr and after incarnation ran out the profile stopped working. Even on reload it wouldn't work. I have been using treants on normals and heroics if you could add support that would be great.


Interesting... I will have to look into that... it used to work flawlessly haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ninjaderp

I remember way back on this profile that it happened if you had the Glyph of Treant active, but that was long ago so should've been fixed iirc! ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I remember way back on this profile that it happened if you had the Glyph of Treant active, but that was long ago so should've been fixed iirc! ^^


haha i did fix it  :Stick Out Tongue:  instead of using a set number to switch forms to, i read the Form name itself and set it to the correct one xD

so i need to see what has changed >.>

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, Im still up on starting to learn to make profiles, sending you a PM with my Skype so I can ask you questions xD

----------


## Wonderworm

It might just be me, maybe someone can verify it

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It might just be me, maybe someone can verify it


ill look into it shortly.... almost done having my fun....

AAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDD

here's some of what I've been having fun with  :Smile: 




it accepts both Spell Name and Spell ID  :Smile: 

only part I still need to code is the part that actually casts it  :Stick Out Tongue:  So far it accepts the Spell Names and ID's, and reads when they have been cast and removes them from the queue...

Just need to code the assisting ability that tries to cast whatever is inside the SpellQueue...

Would people prefer that I have it completely pause the profile to cast the Spells in Queue (make it a priority Queue/profile stops until the spell is cast), or just have it wait till the Global CD's and stuff are done to cast this (as in if the CD is > 2 seconds, we skip it)

*edit*
those buttons don't display what is CURRENTLY in the queue, they will display the last 6 Spells ADDED to the queue...

If you click a button, it will try to add that spell back into the Queue if it isn't already in the Queue  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

yep, i think bubas lost it, been gone too long and now look what hes done.

Yet, another beast of code. now how to make it so i can customize my openers for differ mobs.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> It might just be me, maybe someone can verify it


trying in BG's to make it break... not seeing it do so :-/ do you have the trent form glyph?

i have noticed a couple other glitches tho, will update soon

*edit*
Updated Resto Druid to fix the couple glitches

**edit**
Not releasing the Spell Queue frame until I figure out that is causing the taint when using the Slash Commands > :Frown: 

if I can't get slash commands working, i feel this frame is only working at 50% in terms of what it could be

----------


## bu_ba_911

First person who can help me understand why

1.) This works

2.) This becomes tainted

3.) This becomes tainted


gets +5 rep and anything else that's within my power to give them PQR wise....

I've looked up as many things about tainting as I could... and none of it makes sense as to why this occurs.... also if I wrap the code in a one time use code 
if not SetupSlash then code SetupSlash = true end
Where i know it works not wrapped in that one time use code.... it is tainted... also if i put it in it's own rotation that runs only once.... and then switch to the main rotation.... it's tainted...

i haven't found a single thing that can show me why having it only run once will keep it in a tainted state, and running afterwards wipes the taint (which is currently how it works)

I will release my source code to any devs that want a closer look, and that want to play around with it themselves in their pursuit of helping me understand this  :Smile:

----------


## Kinky

You have my Skype!
I would love a crack at it. XD

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

----------


## TheLuBu

If i can get the code i would take a closer look bu_ba  :Smile: 
Just from this it is hard to understand why this occurs  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

haha the tainting happens when ONLY that was being loaded  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i think it has something to do with the PQR_LoadLua... but i could be wrong  :Stick Out Tongue: 

screw it i'll just release the prototype code > :Frown:  haha

i don't wanna release it broken!!! in it's current state... it starts fine... but after some time it becomes tainted all on it's own... and it's completely BAFFLING ME!!! i've spent hours researching/trial and error trying to figure out what's causing the taint :'(

also the only other thing not working right, is the acquisition of morphed spell id's.... decided to take a break from the taint and just work on that.... i think i got an idea on how i want to do that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Download Link to: PIECE OF SH*******************************T

*edit*
i have no experienced 1 ounce of tainting when i use only the frame to deal with the Spell Queue.... only the Slash Command is tainting > :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

Wellllll here you go guys.... i'll let you determine if you want the SlashCommand in it yourself....




> ```
> 
> -- I am going to create a simple frame that will accept either SPELL ID input, or SPELL NAME input...
-- I will try and distinguish which is being requested by simple string verifications..
-- Spell ID will be simple in adding to the Queue system
-- Spell Name will be slightly more complex.. Possible ideas on how to compare Spell Name against possible Spell choices
---- We can use a predetermined table of Spell ID's to accept as Spell Name inputs
---- We can scan the entire SpellBook before we even begin and see what spells we know (Run check whenever Spec or Level changes)
---- Still thinking about other methods
-- I may include a Scroll Frame which will display the last X number or Queued Casts and if they were successful or not
if not Nova_Queue_Setup then
local function Event_Reader()
     local function OnEventFunc(self, event, ...)
        if event == "PLAYER_LEVEL_UP" or event == "PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE" then
            Nova_SpellBookCache = { }
            local _, _, tabOffset, numEntries = GetSpellTabInfo(2) -- The Spell Tab 1 = General Spells, 2 = Current Spec spells
            for i=tabOffset + 1, tabOffset + numEntries do
                local spellName, spellSubName = GetSpellBookItemName(i, "spell")
                local spell = GetSpellLink(spellName)
                if ( not spellSubName or not string.match(spellSubName, "Passive") )
                 and spell then
                    local SpellNameFinal = string.lower(gsub(spellName, "[%s%d%p]", ""))
                    local string1 = gsub(spell, "[%a%|%s%[%]]+", "")
                    local spellIDfromString = tonumber(string.match(string1, "%p(%d+)"))
                    table.insert(Nova_SpellBookCache, { name = SpellNameFinal, id = spellIDfromString } )
                end
            end    
        elseif #Nova_SpellQueueTable > 0 and event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
            if (select(2, ...) == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
                or select(2, ...) == "SPELL_CAST_START" )
             and select(4, ...) == UnitGUID("player") then                 
                 for loop = 1, #Nova_SpellQueueTable do
                     if Nova_SpellQueueTable[loop].id == select(12, ...) then
                         table.remove(Nova_SpellQueueTable, loop)
                         print("|cff00F0F0Successfully cast|cffFF0000",select(13, ...),"|cff00F0F0!")
                         break
                     end
                 end
            end
        end
    end
      local eventReader = CreateFrame("frame", nil)
    eventReader:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_LEVEL_UP")
    eventReader:RegisterEvent("PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE")
    eventReader:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
    eventReader:SetScript("OnEvent", OnEventFunc)
 end
 function CheckForValidSpell(string)
    -- We need to figure out if we're dealing with a SpellID or a Spell Name
    local SpellIDCheck = gsub(string, "[%a%p%s]", "")
    local SpellNameCheck = string.lower(gsub(string, "[%s%d%p]", ""))
    
    -- First We'll check the Spell ID as it is a quicker check, and return true if we successfully add
    if string.len(SpellIDCheck) > 0 then
        local SpellID = tonumber(SpellIDCheck)
        for t=1, #Nova_SpellBookCache do
            if SpellID == Nova_SpellBookCache[t].id then
                if #Nova_SpellQueueTable > 0 then
                    for j=1, #Nova_SpellQueueTable do
                        if Nova_SpellBookCache[t].id == Nova_SpellQueueTable[j].id then
                            print("|cff00F0F0Removing|cffFF0000", GetSpellInfo(Nova_SpellQueueTable[j].id), "|cff00F0F0from the Spell Queue before it was cast!")
                            table.remove(Nova_SpellQueueTable, j)
                            return false
                        end
                    end
                end
                table.insert(Nova_SpellQueueTable, { name = Nova_SpellBookCache[t].name, id = Nova_SpellBookCache[t].id })
                NovaSpellQueueHistory(Nova_SpellBookCache[t].id)
                print("|cff00F0F0Successfully added |cffFF0000"..GetSpellInfo(Nova_SpellBookCache[t].id).."|cff00F0F0 to the Spell Queue")
                return 
            end
        end
    end
     -- If we had a string that appeared to be an ID we'll check that first, if nothign returns true, we
    -- will then check the Spell Name and if that is a true Spell
    if string.len(SpellNameCheck) > 0 then
        for k=1, #Nova_SpellBookCache do
            if SpellNameCheck == Nova_SpellBookCache[k].name then
                if #Nova_SpellQueueTable > 0 then
                    for j=1, #Nova_SpellQueueTable do
                        if Nova_SpellBookCache[k].id == Nova_SpellQueueTable[j].id then    
                            print("|cff00F0F0Removing|cffFF0000", GetSpellInfo(Nova_SpellQueueTable[j].id), "|cff00F0F0from the Spell Queue before it was cast!")
                            table.remove(Nova_SpellQueueTable, j)
                            return false
                        end
                    end
                end
                table.insert(Nova_SpellQueueTable, { name = Nova_SpellBookCache[k].name, id = Nova_SpellBookCache[k].id })
                NovaSpellQueueHistory(Nova_SpellBookCache[k].id)
                print("|cff00F0F0Successfully added |cffFF0000"..GetSpellInfo(Nova_SpellBookCache[k].id).."|cff00F0F0 to the Spell Queue")
                return 
            end
        end
    else return false
    end
    
    print("|cffFF00FFThere wasn't a Spell to go along with what your input")
    return false
end
  function NovaSpellQueueHistory(spellID)
    local buttonID = spellID
    local buttonName = GetSpellInfo(buttonID)
    local AlreadyInHistory = false
    -- We are seeing if it's already in the Spell Queue History or not
    -- If not, we will create a new button if 6 don't exists already
    -- Or we will overwrite the oldest Spell in the History
    for h=1, #Nova_SpellQueueHistory do
        if buttonID == Nova_SpellQueueHistory[h].id then
            table.sort(Nova_SpellQueueHistory, function(x) return x.id == spellID end)
            AlreadyInHistory = true
        end
    end
    if not AlreadyInHistory then
        if #Nova_SpellQueueHistory <= 5 then
                local spellButton = CreateFrame("button", "SpellQueueSystemButton"..tostring(#Nova_SpellQueueHistory + 1), SpellQueueSystemContent, "UIPanelButtonTemplate")
                spellButton:SetSize(110, 20)
                spellButton:SetScript("OnClick", function(self) 
                    CheckForValidSpell(self:GetText())
                end)
                table.insert(Nova_SpellQueueHistory, 1, {name=buttonName, id=buttonID, button=spellButton}) 
        elseif #Nova_SpellQueueHistory == 6 then
                Nova_SpellQueueHistory[6].id = buttonID
                Nova_SpellQueueHistory[6].name = buttonName
                table.sort(Nova_SpellQueueHistory, function(x) return x.id == spellID end)
        end
    end
    
    local startPointX, startPointY = 10, 5
    for i=1, #Nova_SpellQueueHistory do
        local ButtonSetting = Nova_SpellQueueHistory[i].button
        ButtonSetting:SetText(Nova_SpellQueueHistory[i].name)
        ButtonSetting:ClearAllPoints()
        if i <= 3 then
            ButtonSetting:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", SpellQueueSystemContent, "TOPLEFT", startPointX, - (startPointY + (24 * (i-1))))
        else
            ButtonSetting:SetPoint("TOPRIGHT", SpellQueueSystemContent, "TOPRIGHT", - startPointX , - (startPointY + (24 * (i-4))))
        end
    end
end
 function Nova_Queue_Setup()
     Nova_SpellBookCache = { }
    Nova_SpellQueueTable = { }
    Nova_SpellQueueHistory = { }
    local _, _, tabOffset, numEntries = GetSpellTabInfo(2) -- The Spell Tab 1 = General Spells, 2 = Current Spec spells
    for i=tabOffset + 1, tabOffset + numEntries do
        local spellName, spellSubName = GetSpellBookItemName(i, "spell")
        local spell = GetSpellLink(spellName)
        if ( not spellSubName or not string.match(spellSubName, "Passive") )
         and spell then
            local SpellNameFinal = string.lower(gsub(spellName, "[%s%d%p]", ""))
            local string1 = gsub(spell, "[%a%|%s%[%]]+", "")
            local spellIDfromString = tonumber(string.match(string1, "%p(%d+)"))
            table.insert(Nova_SpellBookCache, { name = SpellNameFinal, id = spellIDfromString } )
        end
    end    
     -- Title
    local frameTitle = CreateFrame("frame", "SpellQueueSystemTitle", UIParent)
    frameTitle:ClearAllPoints()
    frameTitle:SetSize(120, 27)    
    frameTitle:SetMovable(true)
    frameTitle:EnableMouse(true)
    frameTitle:RegisterForDrag("LeftButton")
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnDragStart", frameTitle.StartMoving)
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnDragStop", frameTitle.StopMovingOrSizing)
    frameTitle:SetScript("OnShow", RefreshFrameBoxes)
    local TitleString = frameTitle:CreateFontString("TitleString")
    TitleString:SetFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    TitleString:SetText("Spell Queue System")
    TitleString:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    TitleString:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    TitleString:ClearAllPoints()
    TitleString:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", SpellQueueSystemTitle, "TOPLEFT")
    TitleString:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", SpellQueueSystemTitle, "BOTTOMRIGHT")
    frameTitle:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 16, edgeSize = 16, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameTitle:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,1);
    frameTitle:SetPoint("CENTER", -300, 100)
    frameTitle:Show()
    
    
    -- Main Frame that we shall link everything to
    local frameMain = CreateFrame("frame", "SpellQueueSystem", SpellQueueSystemTitle)
    frameMain:ClearAllPoints()
    frameMain:SetSize(260, 115)
    frameMain:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 16, edgeSize = 16, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameMain:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,1);
    frameMain:SetPoint("TOP", SpellQueueSystemTitle, "BOTTOM", 0, -2)
    frameMain:Show()
        -- Close/Hide Button
    local frameClose = CreateFrame('Button', 'SpellQueueSystemClose', frameMain)
    frameClose:ClearAllPoints()
    frameClose:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", frameMain, "TOPRIGHT", 0, 4)
    frameClose:RegisterForClicks("LeftButtonDown")
    frameClose:SetSize(20, 20)
    local closeText = frameClose:CreateFontString("closeText")
    closeText:SetFontObject("GameTooltipTextSmall")
    closeText:SetText("|cFFFFFAFA X|cffffffff")
    closeText:ClearAllPoints()
    closeText:SetAllPoints(frameClose)
    closeText:SetJustifyH("CENTER")
    closeText:SetJustifyV("CENTER")
    frameClose:SetScript('OnClick', function() frameTitle:Hide() end )
    frameClose:SetBackdrop({ 
                                    edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                    tile = false, tileSize = 12, edgeSize = 12, 
                                    insets = { left = 6, right = 6, top = 6, bottom = 6 }
                                    })
    frameClose:Show()
    
    -- Content Frame
    local frameContent = CreateFrame("frame", "SpellQueueSystemContent", frameMain)
    frameContent:ClearAllPoints()
    frameContent:SetPoint("TOPLEFT", frameMain, "TOPLEFT", 5, -28)
    frameContent:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", frameMain, "BOTTOMRIGHT", -5, 5)
    frameContent:SetBackdrop({bgFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Background", 
                                                                edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                                                                tile = true, tileSize = 8, edgeSize = 8, 
                                                                insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameContent:SetBackdropColor(0,0,0,1);
    
    -- EditBox
    local frameEditbox = CreateFrame("Editbox", "SpellQueueSystemEditbox", frameMain, "InputBoxTemplate")
    frameEditbox:SetSize(180, 18)
    frameEditbox:ClearAllPoints()
    frameEditbox:SetAutoFocus(false)
    frameEditbox:ClearFocus()
    frameEditbox:SetPoint("BOTTOMLEFT", frameContent, "TOPLEFT", 8, 4)
    frameEditbox:SetScript("OnEnterPressed", function(self) 
        CheckForValidSpell(self:GetText())
        self:SetText("")
        self:ClearFocus() 
    end)
    frameEditbox:SetScript("OnEscapePressed", function(self) self:SetText(""); self:ClearFocus() end)
     -- Accept Button
    local frameAccept = CreateFrame("Button", "SpellQueueSystemAccept", frameEditbox, "UIPanelButtonTemplate")
    frameAccept:SetBackdrop({edgeFile = "Interface/Tooltips/UI-Tooltip-Border", 
                            tile = true, tileSize = 8, edgeSize = 8, 
                            insets = { left = 4, right = 4, top = 4, bottom = 4 }});
    frameAccept:SetBackdropBorderColor(1,1,1,1);
    frameAccept:SetNormalFontObject("GameTooltipText")
    frameAccept:SetText("Accept")
    frameAccept:SetSize(60, 18)
    frameAccept:SetPoint("BOTTOMRIGHT", frameContent, "TOPRIGHT", 0, 4)
    frameAccept:SetScript("OnClick", function() 
        CheckForValidSpell(frameEditbox:GetText())
        frameEditbox:SetText("")
        frameEditbox:ClearFocus() 
    end)
     Event_Reader()
    
  end
end
 SLASH_NOVASPELLQUEUE1 = "/novaspell"
function SlashCmdList.NOVASPELLQUEUE(spellText, editbox)
        CheckForValidSpell(spellText)
end
 if not Setup then
    Nova_Queue_Setup()
     
    RunMacroText("/novaspell") -- The first time run, it always returns insecure, so getting that first run out of the way
    Setup = true
end 
> 
> 
> ```


and here's the cast command that I have been toying with..... im sure people using it for specific profiles can easily make a list of spells needed to be cast a certain way thp  :Wink: 




> ```
> 
> if #Nova_SpellQueueTable > 0 then
    for i=1, #Nova_SpellQueueTable do
        spell = Nova_SpellQueueTable[i].id
        if select(2, GetSpellCooldown(spell)) == 0 
         or ( ( GetSpellCooldown(spell) + select(2, GetSpellCooldown(spell)) - GetTime() ) < 0.5 ) then
                SpellCancelQueuedSpell() -- Blizzard Function, not related to my Frame
                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(spell))
        end
    end
end 
> 
> 
> ```

----------


## JUANNY

hey bu_ba_911 wanted to let you know that your queu spell code works like a BOSS thx alot for your efforts. I was using rubims frost dk spell queu which was erratic in the sense that it sometimes gave me taint errors at the most lousy of times(middlle of a boss fight) So far your code works flawlessly 100 percent of the time including the 2nd part that casts the queud spells



EDIT: I made and keybinded macros of the more useful spells (/novaspells remorseless winter) and (/novaspell pestilence) for easier use

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bu_ba_911 wanted to let you know that your queu spell code works like a BOSS thx alot for your efforts. I was using rubims frost dk spell queu which was erratic in the sense that it sometimes gave me taint errors at the most lousy of times(middlle of a boss fight) So far your code works flawlessly 100 percent of the time including the 2nd part that casts the queud spells
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I made and keybinded macros of the more useful spells (/novaspells remorseless winter) and (/novaspell pestilence) for easier use


Ty for the review  :Smile: 

Just be wary, I don't believe I fixed the tainting issue of the slash command... I am confident with the frame though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## warlock2000

This has so much potential!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> This has so much potential!


which part?

i've released two new things in the past 2 weeks, and i still have quite a few profiles out  :Wink:

----------


## idiom444

The current resto druid profile on the SVN isnt working for me. It loads up and everything but it doesn't actually function at all.

----------


## xcureanddisease

> The current resto druid profile on the SVN isnt working for me. It loads up and everything but it doesn't actually function at all.


Oh good im not the only one! Nothing is working for my Resto druid. Doesn't buff or anything at all. I see the healing table but does nothing.

----------


## bu_ba_911

weird..... looking into it now

so jumping off your mount and taking fall damage doesn't trigger anything for you guys?

any errors?

Do you guys have PQI installed? It's working just fine for me >.>

----------


## idiom444

> weird..... looking into it now
> 
> so jumping off your mount and taking fall damage doesn't trigger anything for you guys?
> 
> any errors?
> 
> Do you guys have PQI installed? It's working just fine for me >.>


Yeah i have all of it installed. But in LFR and when i try to use the lifebloom selector in town it doesn't do anything. Just sits there.

No errors that are obvious.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah i have all of it installed. But in LFR and when i try to use the lifebloom selector in town it doesn't do anything. Just sits there.
> 
> No errors that are obvious.


are you sure you're on the latest version? my first PQI release forgot to rename a Lifebloom variable name, and i did a quick release with the updated name

----------


## idiom444

> are you sure you're on the latest version? my first PQI release forgot to rename a Lifebloom variable name, and i did a quick release with the updated name


I just updated from the SVN just to make sure. Deleted data files and re-copied them in. Still nothing  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I just updated from the SVN just to make sure. Deleted data files and re-copied them in. Still nothing


That is so weird! Are you on eng localization? It shouldn't matter, but I'm drawing a blank as to what's up... I used this to run through lfr and bg without any issues

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## idiom444

> That is so weird! Are you on eng localization? It shouldn't matter, but I'm drawing a blank as to what's up... I used this to run through lfr and bg without any issues
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Idk man. But i reverted to the old profile seeing as it is working for myself. Ill check out your next update or if you say that you've figured it out.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Idk man. But i reverted to the old profile seeing as it is working for myself. Ill check out your next update or if you say that you've figured it out.


Lol I'll try and figure it out... last questions, what are you glyphs and talents... I'll see if they make a difference on my end

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## idiom444

> Lol I'll try and figure it out... last questions, what are you glyphs and talents... I'll see if they make a difference on my end
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Talents are Displacer beast, Nature's Swiftness, Typhoon, Incarnation, Ursol's Vortex, and Heart of the Wild.

Glyphs are Wild Growth, Lifbloom, and Regrowth.

----------


## cukiemunster

Why would you use displacer beast as resto instead of feline swiftness? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## idiom444

> Why would you use displacer beast as resto instead of feline swiftness? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Because it offer much more utility than just running around faster.

For example, on Durumu Heroic. The ice walls. If you accidently get caught on the wrong side, Bam, Displacer beast onto the right side. Lots of other situations where its saved my ass more than a small move speed increase would have.

----------


## generalsquid

> Because it offer much more utility than just running around faster.
> 
> For example, on Durumu Heroic. The ice walls. If you accidently get caught on the wrong side, Bam, Displacer beast onto the right side. Lots of other situations where its saved my ass more than a small move speed increase would have.


and heroic (probably even normal) leishen when somone gets overcharge during transition and wants to leap to the predefined stack point.

----------


## bu_ba_911

I personally use Displacer for BG's and Arenas xD and i just keep it in my PvE because I'm so used to how it works  :Stick Out Tongue: 

if i don't arena or BG for a period of time... i put it on Feline just for the ease of it all  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Idiom, i'll give your exact setup a try and see if it breaks or not

----------


## Toney

Just out of curiosity, what is this "taint" you guys are talking about?

I've implemented Rubim's code for spell queueing on every profile I make, and it's never given me any issues, but I did notice escalating memory usage from PQI so I always suspected there was something odd there, even though it works fine in game.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just out of curiosity, what is this "taint" you guys are talking about?
> 
> I've implemented Rubim's code for spell queueing on every profile I make, and it's never given me any issues, but I did notice escalating memory usage from PQI so I always suspected there was something odd there, even though it works fine in game.


taint means... when a secure code becomes insecure... in order for PQR to work properly, it needs to remain in a secure state.... if you take data from an insecure place (ie a variable that is insecure) and then use it in a secure environment, the secure environment becomes insecure, and the codes that require a secure environment to work (like spell casts) will now cause an error saying x addon is trying to call protected stuff.....

the reason i made my spell queueing system is.... A.) i wanted a frame (and that NEVER becomes tainted) B.) I wanted there to be checks in place for faulty spellid's and to be allowed to use spell names as well C.) i had a lot of this coded already, and dont like half done code laying around... so i changed the original purpose of the code to this  :Smile: 

the taint can come randomly from the SlashCMDList from wow itself... i can't figure out why it becomes tainted... but as some point (it seems random) it does

----------


## JUANNY

> Just out of curiosity, what is this "taint" you guys are talking about?
> 
> I've implemented Rubim's code for spell queueing on every profile I make, and it's never given me any issues, but I did notice escalating memory usage from PQI so I always suspected there was something odd there, even though it works fine in game.


best i can say is that the taint is erratic and strange in that the profiles that use rubims /rcast spell queu sometimes work as intended and then fo some people and for no reason start spilling errors saying that every addon is trying to use a blizz ui only action and is therefore blocked= tainted-so far bu_ba new spell queu has been taintfree for me even under heavy raiding use. In theory the only thing that SHOULD be tainting tht UI is trying to manipulate a variable from an insecured place like a macro so rubims /rcast and bu_ba /novaspell shgould in theory not be problamatic

----------


## JUANNY

bu_ba_911 in your code you get a first run out of the way



```
if not Setup then
    Nova_Queue_Setup()

    
    RunMacroText("/novaspell") -- The first time run, it always returns insecure, so getting that first run out of the way
    Setup = true
end
```

wondering if that declaration is making it taint free

----------


## bu_ba_911

> bu_ba_911 in your code you get a first run out of the way
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if not Setup then
>     Nova_Queue_Setup()
> 
>     
> ...


I can't figure it out... but the very first run is always tainted... then it's secure again... So I make sure nothing is passed on the first run so it can't taint the cast of a real check.. 

But it still taints at some point lol... a mystery

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

Well me and CT have some plans for 5.4....

so just a heads up...

i am no longer supporting about 50% of the old data file and have removed it.... so the data file will need to be updated.... there will also be a couple other changes for 5.4 as well, but i will go more into those when we release the first 5.4 profile of the patch  :Smile: 

big fun stuff is big fun stuff ^_^

----------


## Ninjaderp

Looking forward to that! Patch hits US today right? We're gonna go flex tomorrow to try the new raid out before our normal-run on thursday ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Resto Druid is almost ready for release and mass testing  :Smile: 

theres no way i can test everything accurately by myself  :Stick Out Tongue:  so bear with me on release xD

*edit*

just successfully healed a full AV, no errors that i could see  :Smile: 

Updating SVN... you'll notice a new Data File in the Data Folder... this is NEEDED to make the profile work, please include it  :Smile:  otherwise you'll just get a ton of errors  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Added: 
Genesis Support
PQI Customization for Genesis
Pause Toggle (so you press and it stays paused until you press again [no press and hold for this one])
Framework for blacklisting main healing table (Disabled until i work out the bugs)

----------


## manomoothz

Would you mind adding a "[5.4]" next to the class/spec name on the first post? Just so we easily know what has been updated  :Smile: 
Thanks for the great profiles

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Would you mind adding a "[5.4]" next to the class/spec name on the first post? Just so we easily know what has been updated 
> Thanks for the great profiles


fair enough

----------


## timnor

hello  :Smile:  glad to see a profile updated so soon  :Smile:  any plans to add a mushroom mod key for easier placement? also how would this handle the new soo mechs has anyone tested in on the ptr? just healed the celestials with the profile seemed to fo a pretty good job

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hello  glad to see a profile updated so soon  any plans to add a mushroom mod key for easier placement? also how would this handle the new soo mechs has anyone tested in on the ptr? just healed the celestials with the profile seemed to fo a pretty good job


glad to hear it didn't crash and burn for you  :Big Grin:  i have not tested... let alone looked up... anything PTR related outside of Genesis haha

i did bronze proving ground easily with this profile tho  :Smile:

----------


## timnor

well im about to do flex so well see lol, the add healing thing may be a problem dunno how it will handle healing non party memebers

----------


## Ninjaderp

we're gonna have to add those adds here so they can be added (lol) to a 'these npcs needs to be healed' table, so the further along with the patch we get everything will be covered soon enough ^^

tempting to go resto as offspec now instead of guardian since the restoprofile gets some new magic! gief tri-spec blizzard!

----------


## bu_ba_911

None of my toons are geared enough to Flex-Raid the new place yet..... might need to get boosted somehow so i can jump in and try it out and think up how i want to do it.....

----------


## timnor

first thing i noticed on sha of pride it is dispelling everything. is there anyway to toggle dispels off?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> first thing i noticed on sha of pride it is dispelling everything. is there anyway to toggle dispels off?


inside the PQI menu, you can just unselect the checkbox  :Smile:

----------


## violentfemme

Ok, PQR is running, I updated NOVA RESTO Druid via SVN, I see Genesis, so I know I updated correctly, however I hit alt X and it states enabled but does nothing, what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Does it not kick in and start healing when you enter combat?

----------


## violentfemme

No sadly it is not and ive no idea why

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ok, PQR is running, I updated NOVA RESTO Druid via SVN, I see Genesis, so I know I updated correctly, however I hit alt X and it states enabled but does nothing, what am I doing wrong?


can you please post the following info:

Localization:
Talents:
Glyphs:
Anything Else you think might be important:

----------


## violentfemme

Bu_ba:
Talents :Big Grin: isplacer Beast, Renewal, Typhoon, Incarnation, Mighty Bash, Nature's Vigil
Glyphs: Glyph of Efflorescence, Regrowth, Rebirth

I have no idea what localization means??

----------


## Kroniq

> Bu_ba:
> Talentsisplacer Beast, Renewal, Typhoon, Incarnation, Mighty Bash, Nature's Vigil
> Glyphs: Glyph of Efflorescence, Regrowth, Rebirth
> 
> I have no idea what localization means??


What game client ... english, spanish russian?

----------


## violentfemme

Sorry, English Client.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Bu_ba:
> Talentsisplacer Beast, Renewal, Typhoon, Incarnation, Mighty Bash, Nature's Vigil
> Glyphs: Glyph of Efflorescence, Regrowth, Rebirth
> 
> I have no idea what localization means??


 ill take a look at the glyphs, i know those talents wont effect it

and the femme was throwing me off  :Stick Out Tongue:  i was thinking possible EU french xD

----------


## violentfemme

OK, thank you so much, you are honestly aces on patch days!!!

----------


## violentfemme

I am updating NOVA via the Rotation Editor, am I missing some download for the Data file specifically in PQR?

----------


## setha

Was curious is it possible to automate the mushrooms?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Its a targettable spell, and I have heard developers speak earlier that PQR in its current form cant automate targettable AoE-spells. One thing you could do is make a macro for putting down mushrooms where your mousecursor is, and then to have a spellqueue for when you want to detonate it ^^ What I mean is you prepare the stackpoint where people will stand together for the AoE-phase (think Megaera rampages) with mouseovering that area and press the /mushroom macro that would drop shrooms there, then you keep healing until its time to stack and people start to drop, you use your other macro that queues up the Wild Mushroom: Detonate and PEWPEW everybody gets healed and happy and kills the boss!

Iam tired as hell though and I dont expect the above to make any sense, lol. Anyway thats how I personally would imagine best use of Wild Mushrooms ^^

----------


## Edsaxe

Having a problem with the resto druid profiles.

PQR keeps bringing up a message saying:

Unable to load a rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formed.
C:\Users\xx\Downloads\Profiles\DRUID\Nova [Resto]_Druid_Rotations.xml

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Having a problem with the resto druid profiles.
> 
> PQR keeps bringing up a message saying Unable to load a rotation/ability list. The XML is not well formed.


please download from SVN... i unfortunately had to add a data file and severly cut down on the current one for 5.4  :Smile: 

our repo might be moving to GIT soon, so i can make a download all link that just zips everything..,. but until then please use svn to download  :Smile:  TY!!!

*edit*
@violentfemme
i tried your entire setup and i had it healing fine on my end :-/
what minor glyphs do you have by chance?

----------


## idiom444

Profile is working for me now. Thanks for the awesome profile  :Smile: .

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Profile is working for me now. Thanks for the awesome profile .


haha what changed for you? because now violentfemme is having an issue like yours  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## violentfemme

> haha what changed for you? because now violentfemme is having an issue like yours


Yeah I deleted PQR and did a fresh install, copied the Data Files over, updated from the SVN for Resto Druid, PQR loads, I can choose Nova Resto, Set it to Raid in the rotation editor ALT X and nothing, Ive tried all of them, MASTER, RAID, PARTY and nothing it just stands there. Tells me it's enabled but doesnt do anything.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah I deleted PQR and did a fresh install, copied the Data Files over, updated from the SVN for Resto Druid, PQR loads, I can choose Nova Resto, Set it to Raid in the rotation editor ALT X and nothing, Ive tried all of them, MASTER, RAID, PARTY and nothing it just stands there. Tells me it's enabled but doesnt do anything.


do you get Nova Data File v2.3.4 -...
and
Druid - Restoration Loaded?

in your chat box?

----------


## violentfemme

my chat box?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> my chat box?


if the data files are loading properly, you should get some messages in your main chat box/window/panel/frame....

----------


## violentfemme

they just go into the DATA folder in PQR correct? Or some other location

----------


## bu_ba_911

> they just go into the DATA folder in PQR correct? Or some other location


both PQR_Nova_Data and PQR_Encryption go into the data Folder

then you have to make sure that PQI is installed properly as well on top of that....

other than those two things... there's no real setup involved

----------


## violentfemme

> both PQR_Nova_Data and PQR_Encryption go into the data Folder
> 
> then you have to make sure that PQI is installed properly as well on top of that....
> 
> other than those two things... there's no real setup involved


OMg, PQI interface? If so thats what im doing wrong

----------


## bu_ba_911

> OMg, PQI interface? If so thats what im doing wrong


^_^ let me know if that works for you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sepia651

Hey why you update no the Diszi Priest Profile ??

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey why you update no the Diszi Priest Profile ??


because i have absolutely no fun playing priests..... or shamans....

but i plan on trying to bot both of them back up to 90 and then we'll see haha

----------


## idiom444

> haha what changed for you? because now violentfemme is having an issue like yours


Idk i just reinstalled everything. And it worked. Deleted old data and old profile and took the stuff from the svn.

My only thing with the profile is it seems to not use Soul of the Forest Properly. With the buffs to it it is better than incarnation  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Idk i just reinstalled everything. And it worked. Deleted old data and old profile and took the stuff from the svn.
> 
> My only thing with the profile is it seems to not use Soul of the Forest Properly. With the buffs to it it is better than incarnation


i used to use it back when MoP first dropped.... don't think i coded in anything for it... i'll take a look for you  :Smile:

----------


## setha

So for some reason lifebloom selector is not work? it won't put lifebloom on the person i selected.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> So for some reason lifebloom selector is not work? it won't put lifebloom on the person i selected.


are you on the latest release?

----------


## setha

im using 1.4 nova date file v2.3.4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im using 1.4 nova date file v2.3.4


unfortunately im absolutely terrible at updating those numbers.... if you got them from SVN right after you updated it... then it should be the latest  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*edit*
i asked if you were on latest, because the release from 2 releases ago had a bug with Lifebloom and a variable name having a tiny typo... that bug has since been fixed

----------


## setha

The bot won even heal now, did mag and it just sat there. I'm using Completed: At revision: 129 

The lastest SVN

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The bot won even heal now, did mag and it just sat there. I'm using Completed: At revision: 129 
> 
> The lastest SVN


i agree that number i do know is accurate.... hmm i'll have to double check... it was working for me earlier >.> i thought i tested every ability in multiple situations ??? :Frown:  will have to look at it again

----------


## idiom444

> i used to use it back when MoP first dropped.... don't think i coded in anything for it... i'll take a look for you


Withe the new glyph of effloresence, swiftmend no longer has the aoe portion built into it as well, which is what most resto druid i know are taking now. Its just drop mushroom on the melee and rotate swiftmend with wild growth. (from a 25 point of view)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Withe the new glyph of effloresence, swiftmend no longer has the aoe portion built into it as well, which is what most resto druid i know are taking now. Its just drop mushroom on the melee and rotate swiftmend with wild growth. (from a 25 point of view)


honestly i took mushroom dropping out of my profile because i ran out of modifiers to use.....

ill see what i can do to add it back in though

lawl i didn't realized it changed to how it is now..... im definitely going to try and code something in quickly  :Big Grin:

----------


## oreomasta

Whats the state of your mistweaver profile at the moment? is it 5.4 updated?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Whats the state of your mistweaver profile at the moment? is it 5.4 updated?


it's next on the list  :Stick Out Tongue:  i just healed 2 full ToT LFR's in 460+ gear and finished second in most fights (dead last in one...... i think i started at 50% mana tho >.>)

so it's a WiP and i hope to have it read soon!!!

----------


## oreomasta

Im uusing Vachiusa ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles) mistweaver at the moment which works surprisingly well considering he hasnt touched it for an update. SoO mechanics will need coding of course. i just manually had to heal all that. but i was doing top or near top heals with just 515 ilvl in flex

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Im uusing Vachiusa ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles) mistweaver at the moment which works surprisingly well considering he hasnt touched it for an update. SoO mechanics will need coding of course. i just manually had to heal all that. but i was doing top or near top heals with just 515 ilvl in flex


my monk just ran into a corner crying because she didn't have any gear to make her of any actual use..... THANKS

but seriously.... im working on a couple feature for ALL my healing classes to make better use of, only reason Resto Druid was pushed forward so quickly is.... because some1 helped me out by getting me game time for it  :Smile: 

now i get to work on the fun features and implementing them  :Big Grin:

----------


## oreomasta

Well if you need a misweaver to help you out with the testing or anything im always willing. mist is my off set but. its still a somewhat decent ilvl cuz my main raid doesnt have too many leather healers

----------


## oreomasta

P.S i have shaman druid and priest heals as well

----------


## bu_ba_911

ty for the offer  :Smile: 

ill keep that in mind as i continue forward  :Big Grin:  hopefully i'll be able to bot up my healing classes that i want.... i just HATE leveling soooooo much :'(

----------


## wishkeeper

> Im uusing Vachiusa ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles) mistweaver at the moment which works surprisingly well considering he hasnt touched it for an update. SoO mechanics will need coding of course. i just manually had to heal all that. but i was doing top or near top heals with just 515 ilvl in flex


happy to read this!

----------


## djcrisp

is blood dk 5.4 ready please say it is XD keep up the work

----------


## bu_ba_911

> is blood dk 5.4 ready please say it is XD keep up the work


sorry, it's not  :Frown:  and idk when it will be :-/

----------


## crystal_tech

just testing

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Yes please do Blood DK, I never stopped using your profile! So good!

Nova Command Centre looks very nice!! Can;t wait!!

----------


## idiom444

> just testing


Das kool man

----------


## Ninjaderp

Wow, some interesting things to say the least! Lovely interface as well, y'all know where to spend your +rep now! ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> just testing


Yea, can't wait for him to finish that up  :Big Grin: . And if you can pm me a quick list of things the current blood dk needs changed, I'll be able to see if I can sneak it in  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Serpious

bu_ba_911

If you decide to work on your Holy Paladin profile again. I'm more than happy to let you know the optimal uses for heals, CD's, AOE, blanketing, beacon. Aswell as testing in progression raiding.

----------


## Moonscarlet

Hey, are the hunter profiles working for 5.4?:>

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey, are the hunter profiles working for 5.4?:>


i believe CT is working first on his Warrior profile, im unsure of the time frame of anything else :-/

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

rogue feral pls  :Big Grin:

----------


## crystal_tech

What's a rouge?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Idk i just reinstalled everything. And it worked. Deleted old data and old profile and took the stuff from the svn.
> 
> My only thing with the profile is it seems to not use Soul of the Forest Properly. With the buffs to it it is better than incarnation


thx to you.... i've spent my entire evening trying to work on Wild Mushrooms and make them super smart > :Frown:  GAH hahaha

i have coded in a short Wild Mushroom code i haven't tested, and i've finished coded SotF.... next ill prob look into HotW

----------


## Wonderworm

How about treants? .. used them a lot in ToT.

----------


## diba123

heyho im really new to pqr, i installed it and after i downloaded pqi, and put it into my addon folder.

then i downloaded your druid rotations and put them in the druid folder.

its running :


rotation 1 : raid nova (resto) 

but theres also a window what says : no configuration loaded

and its not healing or anything

sry for my shitty english  :Frown:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> heyho im really new to pqr, i installed it and after i downloaded pqi, and put it into my addon folder.
> 
> then i downloaded your druid rotations and put them in the druid folder.
> 
> its running :
> 
> 
> rotation 1 : raid nova (resto) 
> 
> ...


after you install the PQI addon and verify that it is loaded, in wow, then you go to the Data folder of PQR and look for these three data files that should be apart of the svn as well
PQR_PQI
PQR_Nova_Data
PQR_Encryption

verify that all three are in your Data folder then report back to me  :Smile:

----------


## chucky30

just dl off yor svn but did not see a bm hunter profile
im new to pqr so thx for any help

----------


## Ehnoah

How about warlock? =) Saw Profiles but not working =(

----------


## bu_ba_911

> How about warlock? =) Saw Profiles but not working =(


it's a possibility of the future ^_^

they are my favorite DPS class so im sure at some point ill get some time to give them some proper lovin

----------


## Ninjaderp

Team Nova have been maintaining many profiles for classes since MoP but many coders took a break from wow at ToT or so I believe (earlier maybe? And bu_ba has just recently come back to update and put his magic in the profiles, starting with the restodruid. So that would be the answer to your question Ehnoah ^^ Meantime I would suggest you try Mentallys Demonology-profile, or Nilrems Affliction-profile or Mavmins Destro-profile.

----------


## diba123

okay fine, its works now, another question is how to set lifebloom on a tank and why is he spamming revjunation over the whole raid ? :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> okay fine, its works now, another question is how to set lifebloom on a tank and why is he spamming revjunation over the whole raid ? :P


is the whole raid damaged?

and you set the Modifier with PQI for Lifebloom... by default i believe it's right shift

----------


## sippinhaterade

Is the WW Monk profile currently up to date? Everything is loaded correctly but no rotations are being executed.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is the WW Monk profile currently up to date? Everything is loaded correctly but no rotations are being executed.


no it's not... that still sounds weird tho...

but it is not up to date :-/

i'm editing the OP to show what profiles are 5.4 ready

currently only the resto druid one is... and that is about to get ANOTHER huge update soon... my Wildmushroom ability is going to be a beast

----------


## toggi

hey guys i know it may be a lot to ask for but do you see the affliction warlock profile getting an update any time soon?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey guys i know it may be a lot to ask for but do you see the affliction warlock profile getting an update any time soon?


unfortunately.... no..... sorry :-/

----------


## toggi

Its cool, it still works great! (props btw), maybe you could help me then, I was trying to add some function to it... mostly auto create/use healthstones auto use potions, and combat detection... could you help me with that? im very much lost when it comes to editing anything in PQR lol. Thank you!

----------


## midgetfreak

for some reason it doesnt do anything when I activate the shadow priest profile


EDIT :

Actually, the profile works, except it never cast Mind Flay

----------


## crystal_tech

5.4 just hit, give us some time, I'm starting a new job and have a newborn to take care of besides my other 2 sons,

What I have planned.

Prot Warrior update: 99% done just need to add in my new code for shield wall/last stand
then our NCC program
then BM/SV Hunters are up next!
then Destro/Aff locks
then WW Monk if Bubba doesn't beat me too it.


I'm going to change up how I release profiles and the updates, (could change but i'm going to try it out)

Sundays will be the day I push out full releases/updates (mainly to NCC with a heads up here on owncore), nightlys and such will be done via svn/git.

----------


## toggi

Friggin outstanding! thank you!

----------


## Deadlymishu

First of all your Profiles are pretty good - a big thx from my side. An other question is, is the Shadow one already updated?

best regards

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hi Deadlymishu, read the first post of the thread you can see there what profiles are ready for 5.4 and not.

----------


## txtsd

When will Fury Warrior be updated for 5.4?

----------


## adavies219

> no it's not... that still sounds weird tho...
> 
> but it is not up to date :-/
> 
> i'm editing the OP to show what profiles are 5.4 ready
> 
> currently only the resto druid one is... and that is about to get ANOTHER huge update soon... my Wildmushroom ability is going to be a beast



Can't wait for the Wild Mushroom Update. I have been using the resto druid profile for my siege progression and it works awesome. The wild mushroom usage will just be the nail in the coffin on an amazing profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Can't wait for the Wild Mushroom Update. I have been using the resto druid profile for my siege progression and it works awesome. The wild mushroom usage will just be the nail in the coffin on an amazing profile.


im on the verge of completing it....

i was actually going to test a few more things, then ask for a brave volunteer or two to try it out ^_^

been in proving grounds for the past day trying to get this things working properly haha

*edit*
the rotation will require that you have the glyph of efflorescence however....

at least for now

----------


## WoWSondermüll

when i start pqr on my prot warrior i get a wall of lua errors, cant target anything anymore etc, care to help a noob out on how to get your profile running ?

----------


## txtsd

> when i start pqr on my prot warrior i get a wall of lua errors, cant target anything anymore etc, care to help a noob out on how to get your profile running ?


Me too. Can't get Fury working either.

----------


## bu_ba_911

read the first post to know what profiles are ready for 5.4, we will update that post as well as announce on here when they are ready

atm the only profile updated fro 5.4 is Resto Druid

----------


## adavies219

> im on the verge of completing it....
> 
> i was actually going to test a few more things, then ask for a brave volunteer or two to try it out ^_^
> 
> been in proving grounds for the past day trying to get this things working properly haha
> 
> *edit*
> the rotation will require that you have the glyph of efflorescence however....
> 
> at least for now


I'll be more then willing to give it a try. Using that glyph anyway just putting mushrooms down manually atm.

----------


## healzzz

i'll try as well

----------


## bu_ba_911

im currently getting a compare number with nil error.... otherwise it works great... just need to figure out in what situations im getting this error so i can figure out how to stop it... then i'll let a couple people try it  :Smile: 

*edit*
heh heh found my error..... while i was scouring code looking for my error... got me a gold in proving grounds ^_^

to the two that asked to test the code... make a backup of the current profile and check your pm's, you should be receiving a download link soon

*edit*
just waiting to verify that the testers aren't receiving errors before i post update

----------


## Goldfox420

> im currently getting a compare number with nil error.... otherwise it works great... just need to figure out in what situations im getting this error so i can figure out how to stop it... then i'll let a couple people try it 
> 
> *edit*
> heh heh found my error..... while i was scouring code looking for my error... got me a gold in proving grounds ^_^
> 
> to the two that asked to test the code... make a backup of the current profile and check your pm's, you should be receiving a download link soon
> 
> *edit*
> just waiting to verify that the testers aren't receiving errors before i post update


Can't wait to try this out next week's raid :P

----------


## idiom444

> thx to you.... i've spent my entire evening trying to work on Wild Mushrooms and make them super smart > GAH hahaha
> 
> i have coded in a short Wild Mushroom code i haven't tested, and i've finished coded SotF.... next ill prob look into HotW


Im super stoked dude. Cant wait to play with this  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Im super stoked dude. Cant wait to play with this


i still dislike the logic of Wild Mushrooms in raids... but for heroics its just fine... might tweak it tomorrow....

----------


## idiom444

> i still dislike the logic of Wild Mushrooms in raids... but for heroics its just fine... might tweak it tomorrow....


I dont like it either. But its implemented and is optimal lol.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I dont like it either. But its implemented and is optimal lol.


Haha no my logic for casting it  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## idiom444

> Haha no my logic for casting it 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


OHHHHHH. Haha

----------


## bu_ba_911

> OHHHHHH. Haha


I think I'll make a raid specific check for it before I release XD

Using mushroom I see a better mana usage.... but in the current state, I notice to many casts of mushroom as it readjust s itself

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## setha

if you attack your efflorescence to mushrooms and make them a self plantable they're pretty op.

----------


## bu_ba_911

im back from work and once again throwing myself at the problem of wild mushrooms.... that makes 2 full days... and probably into tomorrow on this issue  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ill probably need to add another option in PQI for this as well :-/

----------


## sweeper72

Are there some recommended talents and glyphs for Resto Druid?

----------


## Retrodruid

I'd love to help you test the profile, I'm currently 533ilv and 6/14 Siege currently. The profile is working great, although there are a few tweaks I'd like to see added. I've been using Vachiusa's Resto Druid profile up to 5.4 and recently switched to yours (due to Vach's profile spazzing on some boss mechanics, where yours did not). Here's a few things I noticed:

1) There doesn't seem to be a 'limit' check on Wild Growth. Vach's profile allows a setting for both player health, and a threshold for how many players are at that HP. I noticed it would cast when ANY player hit whatever health threshold set in your profile. This leads to Wild Growth being cast when only one player is taking damage, blanketing the raid for no reason. Instead it would be nice to have a setting for 'when 3 players are at 85% HP, cast Wild Growth' or something.

2) There seems to be a delay when casting Regrowth when it should be spamming it, if a tank or player is dying for example. It will cast once, then skip a GCD and cast Rejuv or something instead. This isn't a problem healing DPS really, but only when a tank needs heals spammed on them. Vach's profile has a 'Regrowth Tank' setting that I think would help fix this.

Other than those two things, I love the profile. I noticed it is much more responsive and seems to react quicker in general. It uses Rejuv much quicker than Vach's profile, which has increased my HPS by a good amount. Also Incarnation is coded perfectly, I love how it applies Lifebloom to blanket the raid (in Vach's I had to pause the profile and do it manually). Keep up the good work!  :Smile: 

As a side note for mushrooms: I think it is best used manually, it would be nice to have a mouseover hotkey to place it, and a hotkey to use Bloom. Especially with the Efflorescence glyph it just seems like it would be better to use at player discretion than to automate it.

----------


## MrSmallie

> im back from work and once again throwing myself at the problem of wild mushrooms.... 
> ill probably need to add another option in PQI for this as well :-/



Just keep Mushrooms manual. Mouseover would be a bonus.

----------


## WoWSondermüll

waiting desperately for the prot profile :3 meanwhile, appreciating all of your guys work, i tried to read myself into the art of making profiles, but i failed like a boss -.-

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just keep Mushrooms manual. Mouseover would be a bonus.


there's no more modifiers that can be easily assigned... it would be key combinations left....

worst comes to worst... ill just have it sit on tanks or something...

----------


## Ninjaderp

Unless, unless you made it a customizable /macro to queue it when you mouseover someone, if thats a better sollution?

----------


## Oldie

New patch just went out, 17371, FYI

----------


## xaq

I'm looking to use the NOVA profiles, which say they support BM hunter but when I load the profiles I only see survival? Am I missing something? I realize they haven't been updated for 5.4 but I figured I'd at least see the BM option. I had to use KMD last night for raid.

-Xaq

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm looking to use the NOVA profiles, which say they support BM hunter but when I load the profiles I only see survival? Am I missing something? I realize they haven't been updated for 5.4 but I figured I'd at least see the BM option. I had to use KMD last night for raid.
> 
> -Xaq


When CT updates his Hunter Profs, I shall update the front page  :Big Grin: 

we are also currently working on (mostly CT (99%) wont try and steal his awesomeness from him) a way to have all of our info and stuff for you guys in one program to easily access ^_^

----------


## idiom444

> there's no more modifiers that can be easily assigned... it would be key combinations left....
> 
> worst comes to worst... ill just have it sit on tanks or something...


I personally would prefer it not be manual just like you are doing. The only part that should be manual imo is the bloom. Have to not worry about pausing the profile every time the boss is moved just to drop a mushroom on the melee's new position would be nice. I would imagine it working like the old style of swiftment but just placing the mushroom on the optimal target (since they are a targettable spell now) instead of swiftmend.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I personally would prefer it not be manual just like you are doing. The only part that should be manual imo is the bloom. Have to not worry about pausing the profile every time the boss is moved just to drop a mushroom on the melee's new position would be nice. I would imagine it working like the old style of swiftment but just placing the mushroom on the optimal target (since they are a targettable spell now) instead of swiftmend.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


haha the thing with swiftmend is it's a one and done... with mushroom i need to continually have it in the optimal position.... BUT that changes so frequently that the profile spends to much time recasting Mushrooms than other heals...

so im thinking about making the optimal spot harder to be in.... and mostly have it sit on the tanks  :Smile:

----------


## idiom444

> haha the thing with swiftmend is it's a one and done... with mushroom i need to continually have it in the optimal position.... BUT that changes so frequently that the profile spends to much time recasting Mushrooms than other heals...
> 
> so im thinking about making the optimal spot harder to be in.... and mostly have it sit on the tanks


Putting on the tanks is generally what i am doing now on a lot of the new fights as the melee is generally close by (im 13/14 in SoO btw). And it works pretty well.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Putting on the tanks is generally what i am doing now on a lot of the new fights as the melee is generally close by (im 13/14 in SoO btw). And it works pretty well.


i've also been requested to keep rejuve rolling on tanks... i think ill do that as well

----------


## xaq

> When CT updates his Hunter Profs, I shall update the front page 
> 
> we are also currently working on (mostly CT (99%) wont try and steal his awesomeness from him) a way to have all of our info and stuff for you guys in one program to easily access ^_^


I get that, but my point is shouldn't I see BM profiles even if they aren't updated for 5.4? There are NO BM profiles in the nova pack, and haven't been for quite some time even though the first page says it has BM profiles... unless the intent is to use the survival profile for both, the rotations certainly are similar.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I get that, but my point is shouldn't I see BM profiles even if they aren't updated for 5.4? There are NO BM profiles in the nova pack, and haven't been for quite some time even though the first page says it has BM profiles... unless the intent is to use the survival profile for both, the rotations certainly are similar.


i believe the last time BM was updated was 5.1, so it would be under old profiles

----------


## Ninjaderp

> I get that, but my point is shouldn't I see BM profiles even if they aren't updated for 5.4? There are NO BM profiles in the nova pack, and haven't been for quite some time even though the first page says it has BM profiles... unless the intent is to use the survival profile for both, the rotations certainly are similar.


Until bu_ba or crystal_tech notifies they've updated more profiles, you can allways find something working for you in this thread here:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## bu_ba_911

Alright here is a test release.... if I get decent response from it.... i'll release it as a release....

im not going to make any changes to this for the rest of the day.... im more than royally pissed off at it  :Wink:  spent WAY to long making this bitch of a script

Download: http://goo.gl/HcyBKU

----------


## replikatoren

> Alright here is a test release.... if I get decent response from it.... i'll release it as a release....
> 
> im not going to make any changes to this for the rest of the day.... im more than royally pissed off at it  spent WAY to long making this bitch of a script
> 
> Download: http://goo.gl/HcyBKU


Hey, tested this release. Tryed diff Healsettings, but youre auto mushrooms def. do not work. Its just replacing them the whole time.(never let em bloom, even if I set bloom% to 90% and disabling every heal on PQI settings(except reju, but has lower % than bloom)
Hope I can help ya with this feedback.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey, tested this release. Tryed diff Healsettings, but youre auto mushrooms def. do not work. Its just replacing them the whole time.(never let em bloom, even if I set bloom% to 90% and disabling every heal on PQI settings(except reju, but has lower % than bloom)
> Hope I can help ya with this feedback.


remember you need to power up bloom as well........

i was topping heals in LFR in 490 resto gear, half not chanted and gemmed that i got from timeless island.... so if you are experiencing an exact issue please let me know  :Smile:

----------


## replikatoren

> remember you need to power up bloom as well........
> 
> i was topping heals in LFR in 490 resto gear, half not chanted and gemmed that i got from timeless island.... so if you are experiencing an exact issue please let me know


Damn it, just tested in Random Heroic Dungeons, maybe thats why. Gonna test in lfr now and report back ^^
Ok tomorrow... no raid opens, gonna sleep now, gn

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Damn it, just tested in Random Heroic Dungeons, maybe thats why. Gonna test in lfr now and report back ^^
> Ok tomorrow... no raid opens, gonna sleep now, gn


lol well i look forward to your report  :Smile: 

so i've gotten a few pms about my ordering for spells..... i haven't played druids since 5.1.... can a couple of you pm me what you feel the order and % for druids should be? and maybe special situations where a spell would have a higher priority? ill see if i can't work those in before i release... 

and then i start muking around with Monk Mist Weaver and Warlock Destruction again  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(might throw in some Blood DK love to if i feel like it)

----------


## Wonderworm

Working great .. Efflorescence is my top heal and it's pretty much free. Glyph of Efflorescence is OP .. love it lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## kingdps

hey

it is possible to use your novaspell function with makro stuff like [@focus] ?


anyway i love it nice work !.

----------


## Prepster675

Is Heart of the Wild working in rotation?

----------


## Bocal

I just downloaded the new mushroom-friendly version and while it may just be a problem with PQR (even though I just updated it), I keep getting this error when I try to activate it, then the rotation doesn't work at all.

Date: 2013-09-14 02:14:46
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."] line 981:
attempt to call global 'VisualTableFrameSetup' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:981: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
2 = <table> {
}
3 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'VisualTableFrameSetup' (a nil value)"


Is there something I'm just doing very wrong? Is my PQI outdated or something?

EDIT: I'm dumb. It's some sort of lua error but I still can't figure it out. Every file's where it needs to be.

----------


## MrSmallie

> EDIT: I'm dumb. It's some sort of lua error but I still can't figure it out. Every file's where it needs to be.


Are the data/encryption files in the data folder?

----------


## Bocal

> Are the data/encryption files in the data folder?


Yeah, they are. That's why this bothers me.

----------


## MrSmallie

Hmm and the addon is loading correctly?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yeah, they are. That's why this bothers me.


I may have missed a rotation or two... look in rotation editor and verify that vht is right beneath spell queue setup if you are using my test version

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey
> 
> it is possible to use your novaspell function with makro stuff like [@focus] ?
> 
> 
> anyway i love it nice work !.


In its current state.. no, but I was considering doing something like that if I had time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## WoWSondermüll

hey crystaltech, any upates on the prot warri thingy so far ?^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey crystaltech, any upates on the prot warri thingy so far ?^^


i don't see him on currently, so i'll answer as best as i can in place of him...

he was in final testing periods of his last abilities when i got a last update from him  :Smile: 

as long as all goes well... should be released on schedule like he hoped ^_^

----------


## WoWSondermüll

> i don't see him on currently, so i'll answer as best as i can in place of him...
> 
> he was in final testing periods of his last abilities when i got a last update from him 
> 
> as long as all goes well... should be released on schedule like he hoped ^_^


thanks for the quick reply bubba, he scheduled it for today if i recall correctly ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think he said sundays iirc!

----------


## idiom444

> Alright here is a test release.... if I get decent response from it.... i'll release it as a release....
> 
> im not going to make any changes to this for the rest of the day.... im more than royally pissed off at it  spent WAY to long making this bitch of a script
> 
> Download: http://goo.gl/HcyBKU


Ive only tested it on Jin'rohk LFR but SoTF seems to not be working properly. It didnt use swiftmend once >.<

Other than that its seems to be working very nicely. On the mushrooms being placed too often thing, you have to remember that you are in LFR where people dont really know where to stack and generally dont. And im sure the profile doesnt like that. Come my guilds raid next week im sure the mushroom placement will be more consistent and all around better.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ive only tested it on Jin'rohk LFR but SoTF seems to not be working properly. It didnt use swiftmend once >.<
> 
> Other than that its seems to be working very nicely. On the mushrooms being placed too often thing, you have to remember that you are in LFR where people dont really know where to stack and generally dont. And im sure the profile doesnt like that. Come my guilds raid next week im sure the mushroom placement will be more consistent and all around better.


Interesting... swiftmend worked for me in my tests...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## pixie12

how do i download through svn? requesting a username and password

----------


## bu_ba_911

> how do i download through svn? requesting a username and password


then you're on the wrong svn >.>

----------


## Deadlymishu

Any information about the release of the shadow pqr?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any information about the release of the shadow pqr?


hmm

should probably update main page...

Mentally was the dev for SPriest... but seeing as she made her own thread, i don't think we'll be maintaining it anymore

we'll see what the future holds tho

----------


## WoWSondermüll

*sob* i wanna play my warrior, but i have no clue how to xD
rolled him as a tank for our second raigrp, for helping out, became sorta maintank, and still havent learned how to play it :> 
save me guys ^^ they scheduled raid for tomorrow evening T.T

----------


## Ninjaderp

Crystal_Tech has one if Im not wrong, prot-warrior profile that is.

----------


## crystal_tech

if everything goes well tonight, prot warrior and maybe ncc will be pushed out tomorrow first thing, if not later in the day.

----------


## idiom444

> Interesting... swiftmend worked for me in my tests...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Idk next time i test ill record logs so i can give them to you.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Idk next time i test ill record logs so i can give them to you.


i had my Visual Healing Table and PQI Ability Log open the entire time PLUS about 5 debug messages constantly spamming me about the doings of my profile  :Stick Out Tongue: 

i was able to accurately tell when the mushrooms would switch... and why....

one of the reasons i discovered that the mushrooms switched to often... is the combat log reader i was using would lose track of the tank in the mass of hots... and would remove the tank as being in range of the mushroom xD

ill still double check and prob run one more LFR before i consider releasing it on SVN tho

----------


## Stuffx

Hi there,

great profiles!  :Smile: 

One question (hope it was not asked before...what talents and glyphs should i run with the 5.4 resto-druid profile? THX THX

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hi there,
> 
> great profiles! 
> 
> One question (hope it was not asked before...what talents and glyphs should i run with the 5.4 resto-druid profile? THX THX


i personally don't have any requirements other than Glyph of Efflorescence.... I personally think Incarnation works better in most raid situations.... I haven't coded Heart of the Wild yet so thats probably a no-no

----------


## Cranley123

Is the arms warrior profile updated for 5.4? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is the arms warrior profile updated for 5.4? thanks


Newp  :Smile:  sorry

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Krysis

How do you use the AoE_Swapper macro in the Monk Windwalker profile? In my macros I have a bright green icon that does nothing, im stuck in AOE mode and cant do anything. Cheers

----------


## Ninjaderp

Windwalker isnt updated for 5.4 yet, you can see in the first post what profiles are up to date, and what profiles are in-progress for an update  :Smile:

----------


## Krysis

Got it sorted, it works fine

----------


## idiom444

Testing the resto druid profile on normal Garrosh now and recording logs. Ill pm you a link when im done bu bu if you want.

----------


## deejayfowler

> Testing the resto druid profile on normal Garrosh now and recording logs. Ill pm you a link when im done bu bu if you want.



u have any idea how to get the resto druid working mine loads up etc opens the rotation on pqi etc but wont heal only does anything if i hit the hotkeys any1 have any idea how to fix the issue ?

----------


## idiom444

> u have any idea how to get the resto druid working mine loads up etc opens the rotation on pqi etc but wont heal only does anything if i hit the hotkeys any1 have any idea how to fix the issue ?


sounds like you need to update your data or something similar

----------


## deejayfowler

1 files in my data was the old 1 :P thanks for the fast response seems to work like a charm :P trying proving grounds with it :P

----------


## idiom444

> 1 files in my data was the old 1 :P thanks for the fast response seems to work like a charm :P trying proving grounds with it :P


No problemo

----------


## bu_ba_911

Idiom, a pm would be great  :Smile: 

Deejay, would you be able to post how it handles it? Haven't tested latest changes in it... got gold with a test version though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## crystal_tech

prot is on svn (should be) however i wanted to wait to release it with NCC but i'm still not happy with that one just yet. some notes on it

left alt + left shift is aoe switch
left alt + left ctrl is heroic leap at mouse
left alt is quick pause

right shift is dps mode
right alt is lfr tank marking

right and left alt is pause toggle

left crtl is taunt on mouseover

this has shielding support (no toggle yet, next update)

PVE rotation has --Timer test on the abilitys list (remove it or it will shut down pqr after 5 mins, will be fixed next minor update)

----------


## somenub0608

> Idiom, a pm would be great 
> 
> Deejay, would you be able to post how it handles it? Haven't tested latest changes in it... got gold with a test version though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Just to throw my 2 cents in... resto profile got me to lvl 10 endless. Cleared all 4 on flex and pulled about 140k hps 4 healing the 3rd boss.

Everything is working beautifully. I did have one awkward moment where we wanted to stack on my mushrooms and they kept kinda flopping between the stackers and the tank but it wasn't a big deal. Maybe add a toggle for auto mushroom? I really do like the auto and wouldn't want to get rid of it.

----------


## deejayfowler

> Idiom, a pm would be great 
> 
> Deejay, would you be able to post how it handles it? Haven't tested latest changes in it... got gold with a test version though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4



yeah with a bit of having to use self abilitys bash etc it managed to finish bronze silver then gold gotta see if it can do the endless now  :Big Grin:  but it seems to working perfectly was just wondering is cenarion ward implented ??

----------


## idiom444

> Idiom, a pm would be great 
> 
> Deejay, would you be able to post how it handles it? Haven't tested latest changes in it... got gold with a test version though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


Just sent that PM. Lemme know if it helps!

----------


## deejayfowler

hey bubba just wondering about the arena profile does it have clone support like a keybind for focus clones etc and shapeshift polys etc that would be truly amazing if u implemented something like that :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bubba just wondering about the arena profile does it have clone support like a keybind for focus clones etc and shapeshift polys etc that would be truly amazing if u implemented something like that :P


haha no it's got nothing like that xD

when i arenad.... i was on my mist weaver and i did it by hand  :Smile: 

i haven't coded a real arena profile since HPally back in cata  :Stick Out Tongue: 

my sub wont last long enough to really get back into arena either

*Edit*
Idiom i got back with you  :Smile: 

and Deejay... grats on gold  :Big Grin:

----------


## joemejiav

> prot is on svn


Hey CT, finally registered only to thank you.
I and my guild really appreciate your work.
Thanks!
I'll try to give objective feedback

EDIT:
Thus far the quality of life improvements such as the keybind combinations and the pqr status text are things I had not seen anyone else do.
Very comfortable. I'll get back to you with some logs as soon as I raid with it on Tuesday.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey CT, finally registered only to thank you.
> I and my guild really appreciate your work.
> Thanks!
> I'll try to give objective feedback


np, with the upcoming NCC program feedback/bug reporting will be easy to do!

----------


## Wonderworm

> Just to throw my 2 cents in... resto profile got me to lvl 10 endless. Cleared all 4 on flex and pulled about 140k hps 4 healing the 3rd boss.
> 
> Everything is working beautifully. I did have one awkward moment where we wanted to stack on my mushrooms and they kept kinda flopping between the stackers and the tank but it wasn't a big deal. Maybe add a toggle for auto mushroom? I really do like the auto and wouldn't want to get rid of it.


Yes this is what I would like to see too. A toggle for the mushrooms to disable and enable. Or even an option to mushroom yourself for stacking.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Yes this is what I would like to see too. A toggle for the mushrooms to disable and enable. Or even an option to mushroom yourself for stacking.


consider a toggle as done  :Smile: 

and ty for quoting him, i missed that response  :Big Grin: 

one of my checks must have broken down.... tank mushroom is only when stackers are either high enough health.... or not stacked enough... if stackers are stcked and low health, int was supposed to nil out tank mushroom :-/

will look into that

----------


## Wonderworm

No problem, was able to get gold as well with the proving grounds. Profile is turning out very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Sivers

> Just to throw my 2 cents in... resto profile got me to lvl 10 endless. Cleared all 4 on flex and pulled about 140k hps 4 healing the 3rd boss.
> 
> Everything is working beautifully. I did have one awkward moment where we wanted to stack on my mushrooms and they kept kinda flopping between the stackers and the tank but it wasn't a big deal. Maybe add a toggle for auto mushroom? I really do like the auto and wouldn't want to get rid of it.


Did you change any settings from default for all of that? Mind sharing what settings you used? With the default I could only get a few waves into gold before a party member died. Changing some of the settings I ended up a few waves into Endless instead. I'm still trying to get it fine-tuned to the point where it won't waste mana but will still keep people alive. Haven't gotten there yet, but close  :Smile: 

Also, proving grounds is the best thing to happen to PQR in a while!

----------


## jshookz

> Did you change any settings from default for all of that? Mind sharing what settings you used? With the default I could only get a few waves into gold before a party member died. Changing some of the settings I ended up a few waves into Endless instead. I'm still trying to get it fine-tuned to the point where it won't waste mana but will still keep people alive. Haven't gotten there yet, but close 
> 
> Also, proving grounds is the best thing to happen to PQR in a while!


Please do share somenub  :Smile:

----------


## kenshi08

Thanks Nova team for all the updates for 5.4. I know blood dk is not on one of your priorities right now, but really hope it could be done next. Checking out this space everyday! Thanks, cheers and keep up the good work!

----------


## bu_ba_911

yes, if you guys find the optimal rotation priority and a good settings, plz send to me and ill implement them  :Smile: 

i don't have a guild anymore and don't really play the game as much as i should.... so all this information would be helpful for me setting as the default settings xD

i understand that rejuve needs to cast more, so i shall look into that being done more to help with blooms and overall healing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I dont know if you already have it in one of your tabs, but this thread could be worth to keep an eye on for everything resto-druid ^^ 

[Resto] Druid Guide - 5.4

I love how they named a spell after one of the best bands in the world: Genesis - Spell - World of Warcraft

----------


## deejayfowler

> haha no it's got nothing like that xD
> 
> when i arenad.... i was on my mist weaver and i did it by hand 
> 
> i haven't coded a real arena profile since HPally back in cata 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally can understand just me dreaming :P still amazing profile tbh m8 good job on the work  :Big Grin:  healing pve is enough guess ill get my actual hands out for arena :P

----------


## Yianis

The Balance druid profile not working for me, anyone can help?

----------


## Ninjaderp

> The Balance druid profile not working for me, anyone can help?


I dont know how you can miss it, but there's clearly written which profiles that have 5.4 support in the original post, for other boomkin-profiles:

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...1252013-a.html ([PQR] List of Community Rotations - Updated 01252013)

----------


## Bocal

> Did you change any settings from default for all of that? Mind sharing what settings you used? With the default I could only get a few waves into gold before a party member died. Changing some of the settings I ended up a few waves into Endless instead. I'm still trying to get it fine-tuned to the point where it won't waste mana but will still keep people alive. Haven't gotten there yet, but close 
> 
> Also, proving grounds is the best thing to happen to PQR in a while!




Please do share your settings. My RL wants me to have 'the Proven Healer' before I can join normals.

----------


## Bocal

By the way, I'm still getting the lua errors even when I did a fresh install of everything and updated the druid profile using SVN, along with upgrading the PQI stuff with it. Everything works except the raid profile. I get infinite lua errors. I don't get what's going wrong.

EDIT: Never mind. I finally fixed it c:

----------


## Ninjaderp

> Please do share your settings. My RL wants me to have 'the Proven Healer' before I can join normals.


Then your raidleader is being ridiculous, and I suggest you join another guild. Proving Grounds has nothing to do with how you perform in real raids.

----------


## Bocal

> Then your raidleader is being ridiculous, and I suggest you join another guild. Proving Grounds has nothing to do with how you perform in real raids.


This guild is one of the only decent raiding guilds on my server.

Even without that, at least getting gold would be nice, but this profile goes oom around wave 6 or 7

----------


## deejayfowler

> Then your raidleader is being ridiculous, and I suggest you join another guild. Proving Grounds has nothing to do with how you perform in real raids.


proving grounds is a good way to test 1 persons individual skills a smart way to recruit for raiding since its got basic mechanics there such as interrupting avoiding the fire etc :P

----------


## joemejiav

CT I find your profile to be rather strange as the abilities XML is only 4 KB big and it only contains two abilities, one being the timer, and another rather short one labeled as "PVE".
Though somehow it works - where could I find the code in case I wanted to make modifications(enable/disable things, change keybinds)?
Thanks in advance.

EDIT:
Nevermind I understand it's encrypted, shame.

----------


## Ninjaderp

What profile are you talking about? You're not being very detailed there.

----------


## kclux

While I REALLY appreciate the time and effort some ppl put into profiles that they than give for free to the community, I also think it is sad to see encrypted LUA files lately. Some of the best profiles we have right now became only possible because their makers could learn from others. I think almost everyone who is making profiles learned a thing or two from other profiles also.

I don't want to attack or offend anyone with this, of course it is their good right to obfuscate the code, I only think it is sad.

----------


## Ninjaderp

The encrypted lua-files is most likely a result of people stealing other peoples code and selling it.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The encrypted lua-files is most likely a result of people stealing other peoples code and selling it.


i made the tool we use to encrypt so my team have the power to determine was is visible to the public for their own use and what is private that we feel sets our profiles apart from the others....

how each of us goes about doing that is up to the discretion of the dev using my tool  :Smile: 

you can ask MANY devs... i still answer questions to help further their profiles if they need help and i can help them.... so by doing this, we now have even more control (not complete) over what is easily taken from our profiles and where it is used....

as you can see... we are still releasing this for free >.> it could have been a lot different otherwise

----------


## MystileWoW

Hey! 

Been using the survival profile since 5.2 and it's been working great with some tweaks.
It's now broken since today and I keep on getting LUA errors. I have re-downloaded it several times and re-downloaded PQR and wiped everything etc.

I can't seem to figure it out, would you mind to lend a helping hand?



```
Message: [string "---------- ..."]:133: attempt to call global 'PQ_HasHero' (a nil value)
Time: 09/16/13 22:36:47
Count: 69
Stack: [C]: in function `PQ_HasHero'
[string "---------- ..."]:133: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey! 
> 
> Been using the survival profile since 5.2 and it's been working great with some tweaks.
> It's now broken since today and I keep on getting LUA errors. I have re-downloaded it several times and re-downloaded PQR and wiped everything etc.
> 
> I can't seem to figure it out, would you mind to lend a helping hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the hunter profiles need to be updated to 5.4

----------


## MystileWoW

I see, any ETA? Once again, appreciate your support.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I see, any ETA? Once again, appreciate your support.


CT told me that Hunters were probably the next class he would get to ^_^

we are trying to finish up the NCC first (this will make getting info and profile updates from us a breeze)

----------


## crystal_tech

PQ_HasHero is gone from the new data file, it just checked to see if you had a lust effect and i belive its only in the rapid fire so if you remove it should stop that error, and yes hunters will be getting some love after ncc is done.

as for the encryption, its to prevent paid profile leechers, there was a post in the free pqr dev form about the pros and cons and such, i've only encrypted the rotation not the functions I use. as a side effect of this change we also hope that we'll get some more feedback for improvements. also we do plan to have a way to let the users req. an unencrypted version just need to work out some details

----------


## joemejiav

Hello CT
Here is some feedback  :Wink: 
The profile shouldn't start with Stormbolt when AOE mode is enabled, the other mobs just run past you on that one GCD.
It uses Shattering Throw whenever it's off CD, therefore at the beginning of every fight when it should be building rage or gaining aggro. Shattering Throw should be manual as it is a raid cooldown and it has a cast time.
I think it should always auto Shield Reflect when a spell is reflectable as it's outside of every other GCD and costs nothing.
A toggle for interrupts would be nice.
A toggle for Hamstring and Staggering Shout/Piercing Howl mode would be nice for situations where kiting is required.

EDIT:
Perhaps the Shield Reflecting should be paired with the interrupts toggle. I'm not 100% sure but I think every spell that can be reflected can also be interrupted.... Anyways the reflect should happen at a later percentage than the interrupt only in case the interrupt fails.

EDIT2: It never uses Victory Rush/Impending Victory. Another toggle for that would be nice.
It sucks that so many toggles are necessary when the code is hiddden - rotations can't be tailored individually

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello CT
> Here is some feedback 
> The profile shouldn't start with Stormbolt when AOE mode is enabled, the other mobs just run past you on that one GCD.
> It uses Shattering Throw whenever it's off CD, therefore at the beginning of every fight when it should be building rage or gaining aggro. Shattering Throw should be manual as it is a raid cooldown and it has a cast time.
> I think it should always auto Shield Reflect when a spell is reflectable as it's outside of every other GCD and costs nothing.
> A toggle for interrupts would be nice.
> A toggle for Hamstring and Staggering Shout/Piercing Howl mode would be nice for situations where kiting is required.


mk, will try the changes and update where needed.

atm i use xelpers interrupt profile to handle pummel/piercing.

----------


## kclux

I totally understand that you don't want others to make money from your work that you are sharing for free. 

The sad thing bout the encryption is not only that you cannot learn from the code anymore but also you are not able anymore to make small changes to suit things more to your own likings or style. 

But again, I fully get why you think you have to do this.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I totally understand that you don't want others to make money from your work that you are sharing for free. 
> 
> The sad thing bout the encryption is not only that you cannot learn from the code anymore but also you are not able anymore to make small changes to suit things more to your own likings or style. 
> 
> But again, I fully get why you think you have to do this.


i understand the disappointment of that... i truly do...

me and CT have also talked about how to maximize the customization properties of our profiles.... we will more than likely fully support Nova Frames for customization, and partially support PQI where deemed fit...

i'm going to work on redeveloping Nova Frames to be even more User friendly... devs that have seen Firepong's previews will know general layout.... i don't have an eta on that, but when it's developed fully, it will just be a straight replacement of Nova_Frame data file and everything will continue to work...

also looking into saving Nova_Frame settings using macros... still a thought in progress xD

We at Team Nova are the guinea pigs of this anti-piracy in terms of code stealing  :Smile: 

so please just give suggestions on what you would like to customize and we will work on adding the support for that  :Big Grin: 

as CT has said, we are also looking into ways for us to give decrypted snippets of codes to people who are looking for ways to do stuff similar in their own profiles, or code their own ability for it..... WIP on how we will want to go about doing this

----------


## subzero7ice

Hello,
I just downloaded an update to the Nova, Druid, Resto profile via "download update" in PQR. It also said I downloaded a new PQR Nova Data Lua file and would need to "/console reloadui." However I'm not sure where to type that. I typed it in the "chat" area in the lower left corner in WoW where you type other "/" commands, and I only got the "type /help" message, and the Nova Resto update won't work. What am I doing wrong? Sorry for the "noob" question (but I am).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hello,
> I just downloaded an update to the Nova, Druid, Resto profile via "download update" in PQR. It also said I downloaded a new PQR Nova Data Lua file and would need to "/console reloadui." However I'm not sure where to type that. I typed it in the "chat" area in the lower left corner in WoW where you type other "/" commands, and I only got the "type /help" message, and the Nova Resto update won't work. What am I doing wrong? Sorry for the "noob" question (but I am).


you need to make sure you have the latest Nova_Data and Encryption data file in the Data folder in PQR, and verify that you have PQI addon installed and PQI data file in the Data Folder, then close and reopen wow and PQR  :Smile: 

all this is on our SVN

----------


## joemejiav

> mk, will try the changes and update where needed.
> 
> atm i use xelpers interrupt profile to handle pummel/piercing.


Using xelpers interrupt is a good idea, thanks! 
My bad on the last post - it does use Impending Victory but however ignores Victory rush... could be viable just not the best for proving grounds which is what I'm testing your profile on.
PSD: Got endless wave 20 with it

----------


## crystal_tech

Victory rush and impending ate casted once your health drops to a certain level as to not waste the healing.

----------


## somenub0608

> Please do share your settings. My RL wants me to have 'the Proven Healer' before I can join normals.


I didn't do too many changes. i upped the percent by about 5 for rejuv and swiftmend. I did this hoping that i would get more sotf procs. Whether i accomplished that is debateable. I think my gearing is probably where i come ahead mainly. I'm at my second haste point and i am heavy on spirit, about 12.6k. Keep in mind with the changes to innervate a huge spirit pool is necessary.

Also i've added my own abilities for ursoc, healthstone, barkskin, and an on use spirit trinket. All those help in the big picture.

----------


## subzero7ice

> you need to make sure you have the latest Nova_Data and Encryption data file in the Data folder in PQR, and verify that you have PQI addon installed and PQI data file in the Data Folder, then close and reopen wow and PQR 
> 
> all this is on our SVN


Ok, It took a moment to figure out, but I got it downloaded and it works fine now. Thanks for your help.

----------


## deejayfowler

> I didn't do too many changes. i upped the percent by about 5 for rejuv and swiftmend. I did this hoping that i would get more sotf procs. Whether i accomplished that is debateable. I think my gearing is probably where i come ahead mainly. I'm at my second haste point and i am heavy on spirit, about 12.6k. Keep in mind with the changes to innervate a huge spirit pool is necessary.
> 
> Also i've added my own abilities for ursoc, healthstone, barkskin, and an on use spirit trinket. All those help in the big picture.


so u got far in endless by changing 5% on 2 things thats something new btw gear means nothing in proving grounds as it gets scaled to 463 like challenge modes so u don't have ya second haste cap which is over 6k if i am correct guess the 5% on those things made a huge difference  :Big Grin:

----------


## Retrodruid

Is there any way to disable to new mushroom logic? I'm finding that I'm wasting too many GCDs moving them every 10-15 seconds or so, and I'd like to use Glyph of the Sprouting Mushroom instead

Thanks!

----------


## MystileWoW

> PQ_HasHero is gone from the new data file, it just checked to see if you had a lust effect and i belive its only in the rapid fire so if you remove it should stop that error, and yes hunters will be getting some love after ncc is done.
> 
> as for the encryption, its to prevent paid profile leechers, there was a post in the free pqr dev form about the pros and cons and such, i've only encrypted the rotation not the functions I use. as a side effect of this change we also hope that we'll get some more feedback for improvements. also we do plan to have a way to let the users req. an unencrypted version just need to work out some details


How do I go about doing this? I can't seem to figure it out. 

Also, Stampede and the agi potion uses the PQ_HasHero.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is there any way to disable to new mushroom logic? I'm finding that I'm wasting too many GCDs moving them every 10-15 seconds or so, and I'd like to use Glyph of the Sprouting Mushroom instead
> 
> Thanks!


there will be a PQI option to turn it off in the next update, for now you can just remove it from the rotation in rotation editor when you don't want it

----------


## icotulookin

Nova_Blood profiles not working. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## kuukuu

> Nova_Blood profiles not working. Anyone else having this issue?


Could be because they aren't updated as it says in the profile list.

----------


## icotulookin

> Could be because they aren't updated as it says in the profile list.


I didn't see that, I'm sorry. Nova_Blood was amazing. Hope they get around to updating that. Thank you again for the great profiles.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I didn't see that, I'm sorry. Nova_Blood was amazing. Hope they get around to updating that. Thank you again for the great profiles.


pm me exactly what is broken, and what has changes, and probably what needs to be done in the profile, and it will be an easier job for me  :Smile: 

also if you do, plz verify than your inbox and sent box are empty so i can reply... to many people send me pm's expecting answers and their boxes are full

----------


## bu_ba_911

i didn't update... but i made DK Blood usable in 5.4... no more error

if there are specific changes that needed to be done, plz pm me and let me know, GNITE EVERYONE

----------


## toniq

Is this bug, or only i have not worked hunter surv rotation from today?

----------


## Ninjaderp

@toniq

Its not updated for 5.4 yet, you can see if you *read* the first post of this thread what profiles are up-to-date for 5.4

----------


## chumii

Hi,

wanted to test your new prot warrior profile.. it works, but how can i change keybinds? like for aoe/dps mode (whats the dps mode btw?!)

/nova does nothing  :Frown: 

ok, found out how to change the pause key, but cant find aoe switch and so on... that ability file is kind of short  :Big Grin:

----------


## kclux

Two things I notice with the Resto Druid profile, one thing is that I always accidently pop Tranquility when I chat with someone  :Smile:  The other thing is regarding the Mushroom. I am doing quite shit healing on many fights just because the mushroom is always under the tank while other druids place it under the ppl that really need it.

For example I just did Sha of Pride and lost to a other druid bigtime just because of Effloressence, he did 14 Million with it and I did only 4.5 .

----------


## deejayfowler

> Two things I notice with the Resto Druid profile, one thing is that I always accidently pop Tranquility when I chat with someone  The other thing is regarding the Mushroom. I am doing quite shit healing on many fights just because the mushroom is always under the tank while other druids place it under the ppl that really need it.
> 
> For example I just did Sha of Pride and lost to a other druid bigtime just because of Effloressence, he did 14 Million with it and I did only 4.5 .


on norushen the bot managed to perform 126k hps for me mushroom been top of course doing around 33% of all healing seems to work fine for me

----------


## Ninjaderp

kclux check "require combat to execute" in pqr rotation editor for the profile, and you shouldnt get the tranquility ooc issue ^^

----------


## deejayfowler

hey bubba sorry for the question is there a way to be able to run the druid healing profile in LFR seems to drop my fps from 80 to like 4 fps causing it impossible to move :P feels like its destroying my cpu lol

----------


## bu_ba_911

> hey bubba sorry for the question is there a way to be able to run the druid healing profile in LFR seems to drop my fps from 80 to like 4 fps causing it impossible to move :P feels like its destroying my cpu lol


remove Wild Mushroom from the profile and tell me if that fixes it

----------


## deejayfowler

> remove Wild Mushroom from the profile and tell me if that fixes it


ill quickly try do that do i just go into rotation editor and move it to the other side ?

i unticked it in pqi and removed it from used abilitys in rotation editor gonna test as soon as this que pops :P


nah still got same issue 6 fps or so in 25 mans guess my cpu just dont like it suprised tho :P


nvm i am retarded restarted pqr seems to run nice without mushies now i think :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> ill quickly try do that do i just go into rotation editor and move it to the other side ?
> 
> i unticked it in pqi and removed it from used abilitys in rotation editor gonna test as soon as this que pops :P
> 
> 
> nah still got same issue 6 fps or so in 25 mans guess my cpu just dont like it suprised tho :P
> 
> 
> nvm i am retarded restarted pqr seems to run nice without mushies now i think :P


hmm i wasn't getting any slows when i was running this in LFR.... ugh ill have to look at the code more now

----------


## kclux

> kclux check "require combat to execute" in pqr rotation editor for the profile, and you shouldnt get the tranquility ooc issue ^^


It happens during combat  :Smile:  I like to chat during fights lol, it is simple to prevent with GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus can add it myself just wanted to mention it so buba can add it also.

----------


## kclux

Not having any slows with the mushroom either, profile performs great for me fps wise and I even have ability check on 50ms. Only the healing performance of the mushroom is really really bad when it is always under the tank. Can't you do it like it used to be done with healing rain or swiftmend by checking the target with the most additional targets in range of the mushroom.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Not having any slows with the mushroom either, profile performs great for me fps wise and I even have ability check on 50ms. Only the healing performance of the mushroom is really really bad when it is always under the tank. Can't you do it like it used to be done with healing rain or swiftmend by checking the target with the most additional targets in range of the mushroom.


as i've said before..... those spells are a piece of cake...

they are a cast and forget... but the mushroom likes to move!!! i at one point said find best target and sit there... but the best target changed almost every second that you would do nothing else but spam mushrooms :-/

im STILL working out the best way to keep it effective and not spammy :-/

we got a couple projects going at once as well as real life... plz keep that in mind when you think to yourselves that we are slow  :Stick Out Tongue: 

we also went from 3 members strong in our heyday... to 2 :'(

----------


## kclux

I wasn't complaining that you are slow ? Just saying that the performance of the mushrooms like this is very bad and you end up at the bottom as healer compared to other druids. That's why I was suggesting to handle it in a other way, that is all. No complaining or so ....

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I wasn't complaining that you are slow ? Just saying that the performance of the mushrooms like this is very bad and you end up at the bottom as healer compared to other druids. That's why I was suggesting to handle it in a other way, that is all. No complaining or so ....


wasn't saying you  :Stick Out Tongue:  you don't read my pms xD

----------


## toniq

> @toniq
> 
> Its not updated for 5.4 yet, you can see if you *read* the first post of this thread what profiles are up-to-date for 5.4


I was. I was hoping that it was not in the profile, in the curves of my hands. Thanks.

----------


## Ehnoah

Any Note about Fury/Arms?

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ First post in this thread you can follow the upcoming updates etc on various classes profiles.

----------


## deejayfowler

> Not having any slows with the mushroom either, profile performs great for me fps wise and I even have ability check on 50ms. Only the healing performance of the mushroom is really really bad when it is always under the tank. Can't you do it like it used to be done with healing rain or swiftmend by checking the target with the most additional targets in range of the mushroom.


guess my cpu just bottlenecks my system during LFR with the profile on got a old amd fx 6100 with a 7950 3gb vapor x get my fx 8350 soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pwnyhofpl0x

i use resto druid group heal not working after 20 sec i become a lot of errors and pqr bot doing nothing

----------


## bu_ba_911

> i use resto druid group heal not working after 20 sec i become a lot of errors and pqr bot doing nothing


u are the only one to report that

what error?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Sometimes I wish PQR had logs like HB does, so we can ask people to post logs of their problems ^^ Would be abit easier to solve issues that way I think.

By the way Bu_Ba here's a link to something that could be added to the boss-abilities, 8th boss Malkorok puts shields on players that needs to be healed from red to green (sort of like heroic tortos) there's spellid's etc : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2851055 ([PQR][PVE]Vachiusa healer profiles)

----------


## MrHeroe

one little code question. Why do you declare your functions as a global variable?

example:

Nova_SpellAvailableTime = nil
function Nova_SpellAvailableTime
[...]
end

----------


## MrHeroe

Sorry for my double post. Im kind of desperated...

I work for almost four months on my own Holy Priest PvP Profile and its really great. I use every single mechanic and got almost to 2,2k. But on unknown conditions addons throwing random errors.

So can you give me some kind of workflow to find tainting code segments? From my point of view it could be everything, but how do i debug my code? What kind of code snippets can potentialy make my code unsecure?

Macrocasts? Loops? Global Vars? Tables? Eventhandlers? I need a point to start... something to look for.

Please help me =(

----------


## crystal_tech

> one little code question. Why do you declare your functions as a global variable?
> 
> example:
> 
> Nova_SpellAvailableTime = nil
> function Nova_SpellAvailableTime
> [...]
> end


we nil them out first to make sure its our code your running,
they have to be global because they are in the data file, best practice here is to localize the function in the ability you want to use it in.

local SAT = select(1, Nova_SpellAvailableTime()) --or whatever return you want to call.

as for you random errors is it happening in combat? are you using slash cmds? Just need more info to help you in that reguard.

----------


## MrHeroe

Thank you for your fast response.

Yes - the errors happening only in combat (PvP Arena). PQR does not stop. But sometimes pushed keys (alt e.g.) arent detected or some parts of the rotations wont be executed. So the errors affect my rotation in a way i cant predict. It seems random.

I use slash commands only on one place:

RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/target Psyfiend&amp;quot :Wink: 
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/cast Power Word: Shield&amp;quot :Wink: 
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/petaggressive&amp;quot :Wink: 
RunMacroText(&amp;quot;/petattack&amp;quot :Wink: 

normaly i use this to cancel auras: CancelUnitBuff("player", GetSpellInfo(81209))

I hope thats enough

----------


## crystal_tech

Mk runmacro is slower than calling target() api as your padsing the string through the games macro event. Hard to explain atm as I'm on a phone but this may help you if not ill explain when I get home or bubba might help ya

Also lua reads line by line so if your mod keys are lower in the rotation that's prob why they are skipping everytime you return true it tells pqr to goto the top and run down the list aagain

----------


## MrHeroe

All right, thank you so far. I think im a experienced programmer. I`ve studied computer science and im pretty good in java, C and Visual Basic. I fully understand what you are saying. Only the language (english) is the thing that makes me look unexperienced :-P

Sure i could Use target() but things like /petagressive has no spell id - runmacro in that case is the only way i know to trigger that ability. Also i know the LUA mechanic. I already have a full working profile with the sheuron engine, situational abilites, a textbased aura check for debuffs and buffs e.g. In that mountain of code i am looking for things that makes my code unsafe. I want to know what kind of code can cause a taint. If you know what i mean. I have no clue where to look and for what. I just see random errors in random situations (they happen only in combat though). The Errors dont make my profile stop - it just makes it unpredictable. Sometimes a ability dont work, sometimes (after errors) some keys dont work.

In normal state the profile works flawless. If you want i can send it to you, so you can get a better impression (its full commented by me). The code ist by me and other writers arround (your code as well). But its fully private - non comercial i promise.

Thank you for your time =)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> All right, thank you so far. I think im a experienced programmer. I`ve studied computer science and im pretty good in java, C and Visual Basic. I fully understand what you are saying. Only the language (english) is the thing that makes me look unexperienced :-P
> 
> Sure i could Use target() but things like /petagressive has no spell id - runmacro in that case is the only way i know to trigger that ability. Also i know the LUA mechanic. I already have a full working profile with the sheuron engine, situational abilites, a textbased aura check for debuffs and buffs e.g. In that mountain of code i am looking for things that makes my code unsafe. I want to know what kind of code can cause a taint. If you know what i mean. I have no clue where to look and for what. I just see random errors in random situations (they happen only in combat though). The Errors dont make my profile stop - it just makes it unpredictable. Sometimes a ability dont work, sometimes (after errors) some keys dont work.
> 
> In normal state the profile works flawless. If you want i can send it to you, so you can get a better impression (its full commented by me). The code ist by me and other writers arround (your code as well). But its fully private - non comercial i promise.
> 
> Thank you for your time =)


When you say taint... do you fly understand what you mean? If you taint PQR, you wouldn't be able to use it at all anymore to cast spells and such.

What kind of error are you getting? And does it seem completely random? Or does it seem to happen in certain situations the most? (Like someone just ran out of range mid cast, or the put on a glyphed buff, etc).... or do you suddenly start getting spammed that a random add-on is trying to use protected code?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## MrHeroe

> taint means... when a secure code becomes insecure... in order for PQR to work properly, it needs to remain in a secure state.... if you take data from an insecure place (ie a variable that is insecure) and then use it in a secure environment, the secure environment becomes insecure, and the codes that require a secure environment to work (like spell casts) will now cause an error saying x addon is trying to call protected stuff.....
> 
> the reason i made my spell queueing system is.... A.) i wanted a frame (and that NEVER becomes tainted) B.) I wanted there to be checks in place for faulty spellid's and to be allowed to use spell names as well C.) i had a lot of this coded already, and dont like half done code laying around... so i changed the original purpose of the code to this 
> 
> the taint can come randomly from the SlashCMDList from wow itself... i can't figure out why it becomes tainted... but as some point (it seems random) it does


That is my definition of taint =)

And yes the symptom is that a random addon tries to use a protected code. Sorry that i did not mention it earlier. At the moment i cant see the script breaks on specific situations.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> That is my definition of taint =)
> 
> And yes the symptom is that a random addon tries to use a protected code. Sorry that i did not mention it earlier. At the moment i cant see the script breaks on specific situations.


you can ship me you profile, i'll see if there's anything that stands out as questionable

----------


## crystal_tech

Pets should have an api to handle that I think it's petfollow() and such

----------


## brutus2105

Need a Shadow Profile  :Frown:

----------


## Sebrina

Are there any plans to update the Survival hunter profile? Not rushing or anything just curios and thanks so much guys for what you do!

----------


## crystal_tech

hunters will see some love this weekend. remember i'm trying for sunday releases now and i'm still working on pushing out a release of NCC for you guys.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Updated Nova Druid. Added in some functionality to heal NPC and targets outside of raid group either by targeting, focus or mouseover.
> 
> You just need to add NPC to a Special Heal Unit List by doing the following
> 
> After the PQR_LoadLua code lines, add in
> 
> table.insert(SpecialHealUnitList, NPC_UNITID_FROM_WOW_HEAD)
> 
> just add as many of those in as you need 
> ...


alright as i said in my commit message through SVN... that new feature is UNTESTED... plz don't come back here and whine about it screwing up your attempts  :Stick Out Tongue:  use are your own risks xD

if it works and you have a list of UnitID's you would like me to add by default so you can give you of your table.insert lines you add each update, just pm me the list and i will gladly add them in ^_^

----------


## supermann

short question - in your prot warrior profile, how i could enable AOE ? Right shift is for DPS Mode, but i couldnt find AOE hotkey.
After all awesome work from your team, + rep

----------


## crystal_tech

Left alt + left shift AOE switch 

Left alt + left CTRL heroic leap

----------


## crystal_tech

Just a note ncc is done and I'll be releasing it later today just got to write up all it does

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just a note ncc is done and I'll be releasing it later today just got to write up all it does


Can't wait to see this released  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Ninjaderp

Me neither, Im excited to see what it is ^^

----------


## crystal_tech

Introducing: Nova Command Center!

Link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23527046/Nova_Command.exe
VirusTotal: ncc.exe
MD5: 93B9DCFCA414712948D32D29F92AC97B
SHA- 1: 3333D712620C93FD1474F0F10370D54F46334898

What it is:

Nova Command Center (aka ncc) is a custom program that allows pqr users to get the teams updates faster and easier. However we expand on that idea to allow it to be a launcher for pqr, wow, dev tools, ownedcore threads, and we've added in our very own feedback system.

Why Use It:

With this program you can get profile updates and view changelogs in one place. If you don't want to hunt down different shortcuts to launch different programs located in different folders with this you set your folder paths and use the menu bar to open the programs from one space.

Other Features:

Some have noticed that Team Nova's profiles are somewhat encrypted, how would you like the power to do this for your own profiles? Using this program you can crypt your own profiles using the same cryptor we have begun using!

Feedback has been a problem for us so we've created our feedback system to help us help you, if its a bug or you want to drop us a line please do!, include your owncore name in the message and if we can we'll give some rep here on ownedcore!

Play on an older build of wow? can't find the offset? We've added in a build search and if the build is found NCC will download that offset to your current PQR folder!

Notes:

as this is the first release there may be things i've might of overlooked, if so please use the feedback!

the installer bundles (PQR, PQRUPDATER, PQR DEBUG, ZEROBRANE STUDIO) to make it easier to get going.

in Nova Profiles you may notice default changelogs on the class tabs, this is due to Us starting out and this will change as time goes on. Its not Broken!


Thank You, for helping Us Grow and Using Our Profiles!

----------


## Ninjaderp

Amazing tool, gonna give some rep when I've spread some around. This may become really useful for new people and experienced as well ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

Sexy!!! I added the info and link to the main post ^_^

----------


## joemejiav

Will you limit this program by restricting it to only display nova profiles in the profiler? You guys have the market for this kind of PQR and profiler launcher right now, do you want competition that would arise because something intuitive is not offered? such as the ability for other developers to put their profiles in the lists and also be able to receive feedback.
I'm not too sure how I feel about you guys making your encrypter so easily accesible. Not too sure that I like, or know what it means for the future of the community
Humbly 
- Just a member

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Will you limit this program by restricting it to only display nova profiles in the profiler? You guys have the market for this kind of PQR and profiler launcher right now, do you want competition that would arise because something intuitive is not offered? such as the ability for other developers to put their profiles in the lists and also be able to receive feedback.
> I'm not too sure how I feel about you guys making your encrypter so easily accesible. Not too sure that I like, or know what it means for the future of the community
> Humbly 
> - Just a member


haha we put a lot of work in to make these nifty lil programs, we haven't discussed if we'll release anything at a later date for other devs to use to help release their stuff... but for now this is strictly us...
to many things are hard coded in to work only for us to really add in different dev's works and such, so that wont be even possible unless we rewrite a lot of the code in the program

and for the future of the community.... frankly it's either going to help it out immensely (our hope and we think it will from dev reaction), or it will kill it (when a dev goes inactive and someone wants to continue their work)

you can't blame us for giving devs more power  :Stick Out Tongue:  it all relies on the devs that use it and how  :Smile:

----------


## kclux

Looking forward to see someone making a decrypter for this encrypter  :Smile:  Sorry to say but I still think that is a horrible idea there, in my personal opinion it is worse than selling profiles for donations. I rather donate and am able to have a look at the code and make some small changes to my likings than just having to play with it as it is.

That is what made PQR so great and what made all the new developers arise. So many of the current developers say they did not know LUA at all and still even don't know it to well yet but they learn so much from other profiles and combine things they learned to make new and better profiles.

Personally I think what you do hurts the PQR community big time especially since developers are on come and go basis and others take over their work. You also decided to stop your work for months and luckily other ppl jumped in and parts of your code got used too. So next time you are fed up and stop it will hurt the community a lot more.

My personal hope is that developers wont start to encrypt their stuff, so that it will be only you guys from team nova or even better that you also change your mind and stop doing it yourselves  :Smile:   :Smile:  Because I really would want to keep PQR as awesome as it is. The profiles should stay open source as it was, open source was always THE way to go.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Will you limit this program by restricting it to only display nova profiles in the profiler? You guys have the market for this kind of PQR and profiler launcher right now, do you want competition that would arise because something intuitive is not offered? such as the ability for other developers to put their profiles in the lists and also be able to receive feedback.
> I'm not too sure how I feel about you guys making your encrypter so easily accesible. Not too sure that I like, or know what it means for the future of the community
> Humbly 
> - Just a member


I'd like to make it so if a dev wants to include there profiles/changelogs that we could add it to them to ncc, but for the moment its just us as the feedback goes to only us atm, For now, ncc links to the community thread here on ownedcore. 


@kclux
i know encryption is a double edge sword, but the reason is peps would take someones profile, add maybe 10% more to it, sometimes not change any function names etc, and sell it as if they coded it 100%.

we are still trying to find a good middle ground with it,

a) full script encrypting 
b) functions only encrypting 
c) rotation only encrypting
d) new feature only encrypting
e) no encrypting

we aren't saying everything we code will have encryption.

----------


## kclux

@crystal yeah I totally do understand where you are coming from, it sucks when someone takes your work and sells it, no doubt.

I am just really worried bout the future and profile developers and how it will most likely also scare possible new developers away. I myself for example use custom profiles for basically everything and it is always like Xmas when some major new profiles get released and I can learn new stuff from them. Some of my personal profiles are only small modifications of the original ones and some are a total rewrite but when everything new will be encrypted, sad times are coming for ppl like me.

Now I am not the most beneficial example for the community since I do not feel comfortable enough with what I put together to release it, since for others it might just not work at all but there are other ppl that actively release and might have the same issues then.

So yeah the main thing that concerns me, is that before it have been only you 2 but with now basically telling everyone to do it, we might end up with encrypted profiles all the way ( worst case scenario ) and no one will be able to learn anymore from the profiles and we will not get new developers anymore ...

----------


## joemejiav

To be honest, if the rotation editor wasn't encrypted and there was some variation between the "available abilites" and the "current abilities" in the rotation editor. I wouldn't mind encryption
But a profile that doesn't have good PQI support for tweaking should probably not be encrypted. 

kclux I've heard quite a few stories of devs in different communities where the community dies because of code stealing drama. I don't think this issue is black and white and has always been a debate with Open Source. We'll have to wait and see how things play out. 

One thing I do think is black and white is how detrimental it is for the profiler and feedback to only go back to you guys. I doubt it will grow beyond only the people that already use your profiles regardless of it's many other functions and utilities. This tool will hardly be the norm if it isn't adopted by all the other devs.

Another aspect of this is that optimization of profiles get slowed down. 


> Hello CT
> Here is some feedback 
> The profile shouldn't start with Stormbolt when AOE mode is enabled, the other mobs just run past you on that one GCD.
> It uses Shattering Throw whenever it's off CD, therefore at the beginning of every fight when it should be building rage or gaining aggro. Shattering Throw should be manual as it is a raid cooldown and it has a cast time.
> I think it should always auto Shield Reflect when a spell is reflectable as it's outside of every other GCD and costs nothing.


 These changes would have been done by myself in 10 minutes if it wasn't encrytped. I think A LOT of people don't program lua but know enough to make a few tweaks for themselves. It's been a week and who knows how long until these tweaks come next in your to-do list. 

*Losing flexibility is always a bad thing*
BUT with how great is PQI coupled with non-encrypted rotations I think you can retain most of your flexibility while still remaining encrypted. Otherwise you're really taking away from the functions of PQR, It may as well have no interface and just execute profiles, that is all it can do when they are encrypted.. 

That being said, I don't wish to bring any more drama to the release of this tool!
CONGRATULATIONS
IT LOOKS AWSOME

----------


## syphilis

Anyone have any idea how I'd get this to refresh diseases with blood boil, and add a keypress to apply diseases manually?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Anyone have any idea how I'd get this to refresh diseases with blood boil, and add a keypress to apply diseases manually?


when doesn't it use Blood boil to reapply diseases? and why would you need a keypress to do it? diseases should always be up on the target >.>

----------


## syphilis

> when doesn't it use Blood boil to reapply diseases? and why would you need a keypress to do it? diseases should always be up on the target >.>


I must have been using a well outdated version, or I messed something up in the code myself. It was only using outbreak and not using manual diseases, but after an update everything works perfectly. +rep and sorry for the stupid question.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I must have been using a well outdated version, or I messed something up in the code myself. It was only using outbreak and not using manual diseases, but after an update everything works perfectly. +rep and sorry for the stupid question.


Glad you were able to get your issue resolved  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

So just a heads up.... The reason no other profiles have come out on my end are for a couple reasons. 

A.) I was helping Crystal Tech with NCC whenever I could (LOVE that program)
B.) I've been utterly and completely addicted to Battle Pets (I don't have a raid group at all >.>)
C.) I've been researching a lot to expand my knowledge on how to get things accomplished  :Smile: 
D.) In order to practice using the knowledge I'm gaining to verify my understanding of it.... I'm nearly done rewriting the Healing Engine using my new knowledge ^_^

the new healing engine is similar to the old one... and if it doesn't react as fast as the old one, i'll scrap the whole thing all together as this is really just me working on new coding techniques  :Stick Out Tongue:  BUT I'm hoping this will work better as I'm trying to cache as much data as possible, instead or remaking the entire table every single time.

If i end up scrapping the project, I'll release the code for others to toy around with... If I end up using the code.... You shall see it in action when i finally finished my Mistweaver Update xD I see a lot of holes in my own....

Now bear with me, I would still recommend Deadpan's over mine as he actually plays his a hell of a lot more than I do mine... it's just going to be my guinea pig <3

Projected Release Data: 9/29/2013

If you have any suggestions or issues with our profiles, please use the NCC feedback tool to send us any and all information you consider relevant  :Big Grin:

----------


## wobbrocker

Is anyone getting random global errors when activating different profiles today?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is anyone getting random global errors when activating different profiles today?


Can you please elaborate?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## wobbrocker

Well activating the Rdruid raid healing profile I am getting this error
Date: 2013-09-25 11:18:28
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."] line 987:
attempt to call global 'VisualTableFrameSetup' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: VisualTableFrameSetup()
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:987: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214


shadow priest 
Date: 2013-09-25 11:20:36
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 984:
Usage: UnitBuff("unit", [index] or ["name", "rank"][, "filter"])
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: UnitBuff()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:984: UnitBuffID()
[string "local PQ_IF = PQ_IF ..."]:15: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

disc priest
D: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."] line 41:
attempt to call global 'SheuronEngine' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: SheuronEngine()
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:41: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

Those are the only profiles I've tried using. And as I know **** all about programming. Figured id see if anyone could help me here.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Well activating the Rdruid raid healing profile I am getting this error
> Date: 2013-09-25 11:18:28
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."] line 987:
> attempt to call global 'VisualTableFrameSetup' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [C]: VisualTableFrameSetup()
> ...


Hmm sounds like there's an issue with the visual healing table. Can you verify that it is in the rotation?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## wobbrocker

No it was not. Moved it over and now I am not getting an error with profile.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> No it was not. Moved it over and now I am not getting an error with profile.


i guess for whatever reason i either forgot to put it into the raid profile, or removed it to test something and forgot to put it back in, sorry :-/

----------


## wobbrocker

All good it is working great now

----------


## crystal_tech

mk, peps want a peak at the warrior code so here it is, with nova encryptor being new we are still, like i said, finding middle ground. Think of this as a test run, I'm posting both the encrypted and unencrypted code to my prot warrior rotation, and i'm doing this in good faith to calm fears of encrypted profiles.



```
337130980281247873576706773749642870591396711209181615905182520438412152249565977516307751919105828328945807292631151727756455284952377300679304142554696314167467787579890733338170698174277704859770883936983352996454205743146598714863480813624140611654669522713110457745158122450283512941
642300105247952438328105181105696337727727438328727756328952337952438328105698174
438642181105328952181936130945749284554438952247182181952182773105181936130945749284554438952247182181770181158181773105576
438642181105328952181936130328749181952182773105181936130328749181770181642337516455773181773105576
438642181936919328576698174181770770181522181337105576181905773952377438751773698174181859181936130945749284554438952247182181813181140181952182773105
936130945749284554438952247182181770181905773952377438751773698174
438642181936130328749181952182773105
936130328749181770181642337516455773
936873182337952698591130328749181945870870338591174
292151936828328952438642467698591130328749863181945642642591174
773516455773
936130328749181770181952727300773
936873182337952698591130328749181945828338591174
292151936828328952438642467698591130328749863181945105591174
773105576
773105576
438642181105328952181936292337300455773455554438952247182181952182773105181936292337300455773455554438952247182181770181158181773105576
438642181105328952181936292337300455773181952182773105181936292337300455773181770181642337516455773181773105576
438642181936919328576698174181770770181654713181337105576181905773952377438751773698174181859181936292337300455773455554438952247182181813181140181952182773105
936292337300455773455554438952247182181770181905773952377438751773698174
438642181936292337300455773181952182773105
936292337300455773181770181642337516455773
936873182337952698591292337300455773863181945870870338591174
438642181936130328749181770770181952727300773181952182773105
292151936828328952438642467698591130328749863181945105591174
773516455773438642181936130328749181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
292151936828328952438642467698591130328749863181945642642591174
773105576
773516455773
936292337300455773181770181952727300773
936873182337952698591292337300455773863181945828338591174
292151936828328952438642467698591292337300455773576863181945105591174
773105576
773105576
438642181105328952181936706292284284554438952247182181952182773105181936706292284284554438952247182181770181158181773105576
438642181105328952181936706292284919328576773181952182773105181936706292284919328576773181770181642337516455773181773105576
438642181936919328576698174181770770181457181337105576181905773952377438751773698174181859181936706292284284554438952247182181813181140181952182773105
936706292284284554438952247182181770181905773952377438751773698174
438642181936706292284919328576773181952182773105
936706292284919328576773181770181642337516455773
936873182337952698591706292284181919328576773863181945870870338591174
438642181936706292284919328576773181770770181952727300773181952182773105
292151936828328952438642467611698591181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181706292284181919328576773863181945828591174
773516455773438642181936706292284919328576773181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
292151936828328952438642467611698591181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181706292284181919328576773863181945870870591174
773105576
773516455773
936706292284919328576773181770181952727300773
936873182337952698591706292284181919328576773863181945828338591174
292151936828328952438642467611698591181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181181706292284181919328576773863181945828591174
773105576
773105576
516328247337516181936756337615773181770181679105438952292328554773727698591807516337467773727591174
516328247337516181936756337615773919337314181770181679105438952292328554773727919337314698591807516337467773727591174
516328247337516181936520292181770181140158158181941181679105438952520773337516952182698591807516337467773727591174181996181679105438952520773337516952182919337314698591807516337467773727591174
516328247337516181936773520292181770181745745745
516328247337516181936284679181770181284807773247438337516679105438952698174
438642181679105438952749314438455952455698591952337727615773952591174181952182773105181936773520292181770181140158158181941181679105438952520773337516952182698591952337727615773952591174181996181679105438952520773337516952182919337314698591952337727615773952591174181773516455773181936773520292181770181745745745181773105576
516328247337516181615727328300807377467807773181770181412455412105756337438576698174181337105576181591727337438576591181328727181591807337727952467591
516328247337516181952337105565455181770181146181598
438642181936919328576698174181770770181654611181952182773105
642328727181438770140733181905773952828300751905727328300807919773751980773727455698174181576328
516328247337516181751773751980773727181770181615727328300807377467807773480480438
438642181679105438952905727328300807756328516773455130455455438615105773576698751773751980773727174181770770181591377130828977591181952182773105
952337980516773480438105455773727952698952337105565455733181146751773751980773727181770181751773751980773727598174
773105576
773105576
438642181277952337105565455181813181158181952182773105
642328727181438770140733181277952337105565455181576328
438642181679105438952412455679105438952698591807516337467773727591733181952337105565455711438209480751773751980773727174181952182773105
181284773952756337438576377337727615773952698591807516337467773727591733181140174
773516455773438642181105328952181679105438952412455679105438952698591807516337467773727591733181952337105565455711438209480751773751980773727174181952182773105
284773952756337438576377337727615773952698952337105565455711438209480751773751980773727733181611174
870328247300455679105438952698952337105565455711438209480751773751980773727174
773105576
773105576
773105576
773105576
438642181905773952284807773247438337516438579337952438328105698174181770770181654181952182773105
438642181905773952284182337807773455182438642952870328727751698174181450770181611181337105576181905773952284182337807773455182438642952870328727751873328328516576328554105698611174181770770181158181952182773105
873337455952284182337807773455182438642952870328727751698611174
773105576
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698654522522733181105438516174181337105576181936919328576698174181770770181611181952182773105
936873337455952698654522522733181591751328300455773328304773727591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936919328576698174181770770181713181952182773105
936873284828698936905412698713522669669174174
438642181284807773516516412455377337727615773952438105615698174181952182773105181873337751773727337945727284773516773247952945727919328304773284952337727952698174181873337751773727337945727284773516773247952945727919328304773284952328807698174181773105576
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936292337300455773727328952337952438328105698174181952182773105181727773952300727105181952727300773181773105576
438642181412455919328300455773281300952952328105706328554105698174181952182773105181756300105919337247727328377773314952698591996247516438247565181591480480905773952919328300455773870328247300455698174863905773952828337751773698174174181773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140140611158669457733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936756337615773181813181110522181337105576181105328952181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140140611158669457174181337105576181936706292284919328576773181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
936873337455952698140140611158669457733181105438516174
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698611522713522733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936756337615773181813770181713158181337105576181936706292284919328576773181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
936873337455952698611522713522733181105438516174
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140158654457669158733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936520292181624181457158181337105576181936756337615773181813770181140158181952182773105
936873337455952698140158654457669158733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698654669669611457733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936520292181624181457158181337105576181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181654611611140713174181952182773105
936873337455952698654669669611457733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698457110140733181105438516174181337105576181936520292181624770181713158181952182773105
936873337455952698457110140733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140611745110522733181105438516174181337105576181936520292181624770181713158181337105576181105328952181936284130698457110140174181337105576181105328952181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181457110140174181952182773105
936873337455952698140611745110522733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936520292181624770181522522181337105576181905773952412952773751873328300105952698522522140611174181813181158181337105576181455773516773247952698611733181905773952412952773751873328328516576328554105698522522140611174174181770770181158181952182773105
679455773412952773751281467828337751773698522522140611174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698745110669713611733181105438516174181337105576181936520292181624770181669522181952182773105
936873337455952698745110669713611733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698522522713745669733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936520292181624770181654522181952182773105
936873337455952698522522713745669733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140457669745745733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181105328952181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140611457457158174181337105576181936756337615773181624770181936756337615773919337314181859181140158181952182773105
936873337455952698140457669745745733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698110457733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140611611522158745174181328727181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140611611158140713174181174337105576181936130328749181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
936873337455952698110457733181591952337727615773952591174
773516455773438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698457669522733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140611611522158745174181328727181936679281698591807516337467773727591733181140611611158140713174181174337105576181936130328749181770770181952727300773181952182773105
936873337455952698457669522733181591952337727615773952591174
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698713669654457611733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936284679181328727181936919328576698174181770770181140174181952182773105
936873337455952698713669654457611733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140110140745733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936284679181328727181936919328576698174181770770181140174181952182773105
936873337455952698140110140745733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140158110522110669733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936284679181328727181936919328576698174181770770181140174181952182773105
936873337455952698140158110522110669733181105438516174
936873337455952698140140669611158110733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140611611745611733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936284679181328727181936919328576698174181770770181140174181952182773105
936873337455952698140611611745611733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140140457158158158733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936284679181328727181936919328576698174181770770181140174181952182773105
936873337455952698140140457158158158733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140158110522110158733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936919328576698174181770770181140181328727181936130328749181770770181952727300773181174181952182773105
936873337455952698140158110522110158733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698669713745611669733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181698181936919328576698174181770770181140181328727181936130328749181770770181952727300773181174181952182773105
936873337455952698669713745611669733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698713654669654733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936130328749181770770181952727300773181952182773105
936873337455952698713654669654733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698110457733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936706292284919328576773181770770181952727300773181337105576181936756337615773181813770181713158181337105576181936130328749181770770181642337516455773181952182773105
936873337455952698110457733181591952337727615773952591174
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698457669522733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936706292284919328576773181770770181952727300773181337105576181936756337615773181813770181713158181337105576181936130328749181770770181952727300773181952182773105
936873337455952698457669522733181591952337727615773952591174
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698611654745611611733181591952337727615773952591174181952182773105
936873337455952698611654745611611733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698713522110611733181591952337727615773952591174181952182773105
936873337455952698713522110611733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698713654669654733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936130328749181770770181642337516455773181337105576181105328952181936679706281698591952337727615773952591733181140140522110745457733181591292307130787749756591174181952182773105
936873337455952698713654669654733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140140713158733181591952337727615773952591174181952182773105
936873337455952698140140713158733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698140158110522110158733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936284679181952182773105
936873337455952698140158110522110158733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698713713110654733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936756337615773181624181698181936756337615773919337314181859181611158181174181952182773105
936873337455952698713713110654733181105438516174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
438642181936247182773247565284807773516516698611158611669654733181591952337727615773952591174181337105576181936756337615773181624181713158181952182773105
936873337455952698611158611669654733181591952337727615773952591174
727773952300727105181952727300773
773105576
773105576
```



```
function nWarriorRotation()
		--AOE Switch
	if not _AOESwitch then _AOESwitch = 0 end
	if not _AoE then _AoE = false end
	
	if _Mod() == 5 and GetTime() - _AOESwitch > 1 then
		_AOESwitch = GetTime()
		if _AoE then
			_AoE = false
			_Chat("AoE OFF!")
			PQ_Notify("AoE: Off")
		else
			_AoE = true
			_Chat("AoE ON!")
			PQ_Notify("AoE: On")
		end
	end
	
		--Pause Switch
	if not _Pauseswitch then _Pauseswitch = 0 end
	if not _Pause then _Pause = false end
	
	if _Mod() == 36 and GetTime() - _Pauseswitch > 1 then
		_Pauseswitch = GetTime()
		if _Pause then
			_Pause = false
			_Chat("Pause: OFF!")
			--Frame Control
			if _AoE == true then 
				PQ_Notify("AoE: On") 
			elseif _AoE == false then
				PQ_Notify("AoE: Off")
			end	
		else
			_Pause = true
			_Chat("Pause: ON!")
			PQ_Notify("Paused: On")
		end
	end
	
		--DPS Switch
	if not _DPSSwitch then _DPSSwitch = 0 end
	if not _DPSMode then _DPSMode = false end
	
	if _Mod() == 8 and GetTime() - _DPSSwitch > 1 then
		_DPSSwitch = GetTime()
		if _DPSMode then
			_DPSMode = false
			_Chat("DPS Mode: OFF!")
			--frame control
			if _DPSMode == true then
				PQ_Notify2("                    DPS Mode: ON")
			elseif _DPSMode == false then
				PQ_Notify2("                    DPS Mode: OFF")
			end
		else
			_DPSMode = true
			_Chat("DPS Mode: ON!")
			PQ_Notify2("                    DPS Mode: ON")
		end
	end
		
		--Locals
	local _Rage = UnitPower("player")
	local _RageMax = UnitPowerMax("player")
	local _HP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
	local _eHP = 999
	local _SU = SpecialUnit()
	if UnitExists("target") then _eHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") else _eHP = 999 end
	
		--LFR Marking
	local groupType = IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party" 
	local tanks = { }
	
	if _Mod() == 32 then
		for i=1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
			local member = groupType..i
			if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then
				table.insert(tanks, {member = member})
			end
		end
	
		if #tanks > 0 then
			for i=1, #tanks do
				if UnitIsUnit("player", tanks[i].member) then
					 SetRaidTarget("player", 1)
				elseif not UnitIsUnit("player", tanks[i].member) then
					SetRaidTarget(tanks[i].member, 2)
					FocusUnit(tanks[i].member)
				end
			end
		end
	end
	
		--Right Stance
	if GetSpecialization() == 3 then 
		if GetShapeshiftForm() ~= 2 and GetShapeshiftFormCooldown(2) == 0 then
			CastShapeshiftForm(2)
		end
	end
	
		--Taunt
	if _checkSpell(355, nil) and _Mod() == 2 then
		_Cast(355, "mouseover")
		return true
	end
	
	--Heroic Leap
	if _Mod() == 6 then
		_CSN(_GI(6544))
		if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
		return true
	end
	
	if _Pauserotation() then return true end
	
		----------
		--Combat--
		----------
		
		--Mouse clicks before anything
	if IsMouseButtonDown() then RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) end
	
		--Shield Barrier
	if _checkSpell(112048, "target") and _Rage > 75 and not _UB("player", 112048) and _DPSMode == false then
		_Cast(112048, nil)
	end
	
	--Shield Block
	if _checkSpell(2565, "target") and _Rage >= 60 and _DPSMode == false then
		_Cast(2565, nil)
	end
	
		--Impending Victory
	if _checkSpell(103840, "target") and _HP < 80 and _Rage >= 10 then
		_Cast(103840, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--Victory Rush
	if _checkSpell(34428, "target") and _HP < 80 and _UB("player", 32216) then
		_Cast(34428, "target")
		return true
	end
		
		--Shield Wall(old code)
	if _checkSpell(871, nil) and _HP <= 60 then
		_Cast(871, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Last Stand
	if _checkSpell(12975, nil) and _HP <= 60 and not _SA(871) and not _UB("player", 871) then
		_Cast(12975, nil)
		return true
	end
		
		--Lock HealthStone
	if _HP <= 55 and GetItemCount(5512) > 0 and select(2, GetItemCooldown(5512)) == 0 then
		UseItemByName(5512)
		return true
	end
		
		--Rallying Cry
	if _checkSpell(97462, nil) and _HP <= 45 then
		_Cast(97462, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Enraged Regeneration
	if _checkSpell(55694, "target") and _HP <= 35 then
		_Cast(55694, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Berserker Rage
	if _checkSpell(18499, "target") and not _UB("player", 12880) and _Rage <= _RageMax - 10 then
		_Cast(18499, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Ultimatum/Incite
	if _checkSpell(78, "target") and ( _UB("player", 122509) or _UB("player", 122016) )and _AoE == false then
		_Cast(78, "target")
	elseif _checkSpell(845, "target") and ( _UB("player", 122509) or _UB("player", 122016) )and _AoE == true then
		_Cast(845, "target")
	end
	
		--Shattering Throw
	if _checkSpell(64382, "target") and ( _SU or _Mod() == 1) then
		_Cast(64382, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--Recklessness
	if _checkSpell(1719, "target") and ( _SU or _Mod() == 1) then
		_Cast(1719, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Avatar
	if _checkSpell(107574, "target") and ( _SU or _Mod() == 1) then
		_Cast(107574, nil)
		_Cast(114207, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Bloodbath
	if _checkSpell(12292, "target") and ( _SU or _Mod() == 1) then
		_Cast(12292, "target")
		return true
	end
		
		--Dragon Roar
	if _checkSpell(118000, "target") and ( _SU or _Mod() == 1) then
		_Cast(118000, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Shockwave
	if _checkSpell(107570, "target") and ( _Mod() == 1 or _AoE == true ) then
		_Cast(107570, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Bladestorm
	if _checkSpell(46924, "target") and ( _Mod() == 1 or _AoE == true ) then
		_Cast(46924, nil)
		return true
	end
		
		--Thunder Clap
	if _checkSpell(6343, "target") and _AoE == true then
		_Cast(6343, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Heroic Strike(DPSMODE)
	if _checkSpell(78, "target") and _DPSMode == true and _Rage >= 60 and _AoE == false then
		_Cast(78, "target")
	end
	
		--Cleave(DPSMODE)
	if _checkSpell(845, "target") and _DPSMode == true and _Rage >= 60 and _AoE == true then
		_Cast(845, "target")
	end
	
		--Shield Slam
	if _checkSpell(23922, "target") then
		_Cast(23922, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--Revenge
	if _checkSpell(6572, "target") then
		_Cast(6572, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--ThunderClap
	if _checkSpell(6343, "target") and _AoE == false and not _UDB("target", 115798, "PLAYER") then
		_Cast(6343, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Demoralizing Shout
	if _checkSpell(1160, "target") then
		_Cast(1160, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--Storm Bolt
	if _checkSpell(107570, "target") and _SU then
		_Cast(107570, "target")
		return true
	end
	
		--Battle Shout
	if _checkSpell(6673, "target") and _Rage < ( _RageMax - 20 ) then
		_Cast(6673, nil)
		return true
	end
	
		--Devastate	
	if _checkSpell(20243, "target") and _Rage < 60 then
		_Cast(20243, "target")
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## Goldfox420

Any way you can add some kind of support for the 2 piece resto druid set bonus? 

2-piece bonus - Rejuvenation ticks have a 12% chance to grant a Sage Mender buff, reducing the mana cost and cast time of your next Healing Touch by 20%, stacking up to 5 times.

It's a free HT pretty frequently so could save some big mana.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any way you can add some kind of support for the 2 piece resto druid set bonus? 
> 
> 2-piece bonus - Rejuvenation ticks have a 12% chance to grant a Sage Mender buff, reducing the mana cost and cast time of your next Healing Touch by 20%, stacking up to 5 times.
> 
> It's a free HT pretty frequently so could save some big mana.


would you want this to cast only at 5 stacks? or would you want it to cast any time above 3 or something? (like raised priority)

----------


## Goldfox420

well it's a 60 second buff so any time you have 5 stacks of it and instead of using nourish or regrowth use the HT instead. I know I usually get the 5 stacks pretty quick into the fight and have them for most of the fight since efflorescence and rejuv do some much of the healing that people rarely get into range for the roatation to use HT but with a free big heal I don't see any reason to not use if someone is in need of a heal other then rejuv or efflorescence.

Also any way for some kind of keeping shields maxed in the Malkorok fight? At this time it just does nothing unless people lose their shield and then it tries to heal that person the whole time. having it cast LB and SM mixed with rejuv blanking and efflorescence makes druids keep people's shields up for close to 100%.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> well it's a 60 second buff so any time you have 5 stacks of it and instead of using nourish or regrowth use the HT instead. I know I usually get the 5 stacks pretty quick into the fight and have them for most of the fight since efflorescence and rejuv do some much of the healing that people rarely get into range for the roatation to use HT but with a free big heal I don't see any reason to not use if someone is in need of a heal other then rejuv or efflorescence.
> 
> Also any way for some kind of keeping shields maxed in the Malkorok fight? At this time it just does nothing unless people lose their shield and then it tries to heal that person the whole time. having it cast LB and SM mixed with rejuv blanking and efflorescence makes druids keep people's shields up for close to 100%.


I'll see what I can code in tomorrow after I've had some rest....

Now for the devs out there curious about my Healing Engine.... It's not done.... but if you want, you can have a sneak peak and take it how you will xD I don't think I'll have an example that will be easy to follow with this one, so get accustomed early if you want to use it  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ```
> 
> if not metaTable1 then    -- localizing the two most intensive and commonly used functions while inside loops    local tinsert = tinsert    local tremove = tremove    nNova = {} -- This is our main Table that the world will see    memberSetup = {} -- This is one of our MetaTables that will be the default user/contructor    BlacklistID = {} -- This is for the Dispel Check, all Debuffs we dont want dispelled go here    metaTable1 = {} -- This will be the MetaTable attached to our Main Table that the world will see    BadDebuffList= {        104451, -- Ice Tomb        76577,-- Smoke Bomb        121949, -- Parasistic Growth        122784, -- Reshape Life        122370, -- Reshape Life 2        123184, -- Dissonance Field        123255, -- Dissonance Field 2        123596, -- Dissonance Field 3        128353, -- Dissonance Field 4    } -- This is where we house the Debuffs that are bad for our users, and should not be healed when they have it    SpecialHealUnitList = {}    metaTable1.__call = function(_, ...) -- (_, forceRetable, excludePets, onlyInRange) [Not Implemented]        local group =  IsInRaid() and "raid" or "party" -- Determining if the UnitID will be raid or party based        local groupSize = IsInRaid() and GetNumberGroupMembers() or GetNumGroupMembers() - 1 -- If in raid, we check the entire raid. If in party, we remove one from max to account for the player.        if group == "party" then tinsert(nNova, memberSetup:new("player")) end -- We are creating a new User for player if in a Group        for i=1, groupSize do -- start of the loop to read throught the party/raid            local groupUnit = group..i            local groupMember = memberSetup:new(groupUnit)            if groupMember then tinsert(nNova, memberSetup:new(groupMember)) end -- Inserting a newly created Unit into the Main Frame        end    end    metaTable1.__index =  {-- Setting the Metamethod of Index for our Main Table        name = "Healing Table",        author = "Bubba",    }    -- If ever somebody enters or leaves the raid, wipe the entire Table    local updateHealingTable = CreateFrame("frame", nil)    updateHealingTable:RegisterEvent("GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE")    updateHealingTable:SetScript("OnEvent", function()        table.wipe(nNova);table.wipe(memberSetup);        SetupTables()    end)    -- Will be replaced when placed in Data File    local function Nova_GUID(unit)        if UnitExists(unit) then            if UnitIsPlayer(unit) then                targetGUID = UnitGUID(unit)            else                targetGUID = tonumber((UnitGUID(unit)):sub(-12, -9), 16)            end        end        return targetGUID    end    -- This is for those NPC units that need healing. Compare them against our list of Unit IDs    local function SpecialHealUnit(tar)        for i=1, #SpecialHealUnitList do            if Nova_GUID(tar) == SpecialHealUnitList[i] then                return true            end        end    end    -- We are checking if the user has a Debuff we either can not or dont want to heal them    local function CheckBadDebuff(tar)        for i=1, #BadDebuffList do            if UnitDebuff(tar, GetSpellInfo(BadDebuffList[i])) then                return false            end        end        return true    end    -- Verifying the target is a Valid Healing target    function HealCheck(tar)        if ((UnitCanCooperate("player",tar)                and not UnitIsCharmed(tar)                and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(tar)                and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(tar)                and UnitIsConnected(tar) )                or  SpecialHealUnit(tar)                or UnitIsUnit("player", tar) )                and CheckBadDebuff(tar)        then return true else return false end    end    -- This is the list of all the different magic types that be can Dispelled    local UnitDispel = {        ['DEATHKNIGHT'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['DRUID'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['HUNTER'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['MAGE'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['MONK'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['PALADIN'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['PRIEST'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['SHAMAN'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['WARLOCK'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['WARRIOR'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },        ['ROGUE'] = {            personal = { },            group = { },        },    }    -- We are checking to verify theres no bad debuff on the target    local function DebuffBlacklistCheck(tab)        if type(tab) ~= tab then            tab = {tab}        end        for i=1, #tab do            for k=1, #BlacklistID do                if tab[i] == BlacklistID[k].spellid then                    return false                end            end        end        return true, tab    end    -- Setting up the tables on either Wipe or Initial Setup    function SetupTables()        memberSetup.cache = { } -- Creating the cache (we use this to check if some1 is already in the table)        setmetatable(nNova, metaTable1) -- Set the metaTable of Main to Meta)        -- Creating a default Unit to default to on a check        memberSetup.__index = {            name = "noob",            hp = 100,            unit = "noob",            role = "NOOB",            range = false,            guid = 0,        }        function memberSetup:new(unit)            -- Seeing if we have already cached this unit before            if memberSetup.cache[tostring(UnitGUID(unit))] then return false end            local o = {}            setmetatable(o, memberSetup)            if unit and type(unit) == "string" then                o.unit = unit            end            -- This is the function for Dispel checking built into the player itself.            function o:Dispel()                local nDebuffList = {}                for i=1, #UnitDispel[select(2, UnitClass("player"))] do                    local k=1                    while UnitDebuff(o.unit, k) do                        local nDebuff = {UnitDebuff(o.unit, k)}                        if nDebuff[5] == UnitDispel[select(2, UnitClass("player"))].personal[i] and UnitIsUnit(o.unit, "player") then                            tinsert(nDebuffList, { spellid = nDebuff[11], groupType = "personal" } )                        elseif nDebuff[5] == UnitDispel[select(2, UnitClass("player"))].group[i] then                            tinsert(nDebuffList, { spellid = nDebuff[11], groupType = "group" } )                        end                        k=k+1                    end                end                if #nDebuffList > 0 then                    return DebuffBlacklistCheck(nDebuffList)                end                return false            end            -- We are checking the HP of the person through their own function.            function o:CalcHP()                incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(o.unit) and UnitGetIncomingHeals(o.unit) or 0                local PercentWithIncoming = 100 * ( UnitHealth(o.unit) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(o.unit)                if o.role == "TANK" then PerfectWithIncoming = PercentWithIncoming - 3 end -- Using the group role assigned to the Unit                local ActualWithIncoming = ( UnitHealthMax(o.unit) - ( UnitHealth(o.unit) + incomingheals ) )                return PercentWithIncoming, ActualWithIncoming            end            -- Updating the values of the Unit            function o:UpdateUnit()                o.name = UnitName(o.unit)                o.role = UnitGroupRolesAssigned(o.unit)                o.guid = UnitGUID(o.unit)                o.range = UnitInRange(o.unit)                o.hp = o:CalcHP()                o.dispel = o:Dispel()            end            -- Adding the user and functions we just created to this cached version in case we need it again            -- This will also serve as a good check for if the unit is already in the table easily            memberSetup.cache[tostring(UnitGUID(unit))] = o            return o        end        function nNova:Update(MO)            local MouseoverCheck = MO or true            -- This is for special situations, IE world healing or NPC healing in encounters            local SpecialTargets = {"target", "mouseover", "focus" }            for p=1, #SpecialTargets do                -- Checking if Unit Exists and its possible to heal them                if UnitExists(SpecialTargets[p]) and HealCheck(SpecialTargets[p]) then                    -- Creating a new user, if not already tabled, will return with the User                    local SpecialCase = memberSetup:new(SpecialTargets[p])                    if SpecialCase then                        -- We are checking if there is currently another unitid of the same type in the table                        for j=1, #nNova do                            if nNova[j].unit == SpecialTargets[p] then                                -- If there is one already inside, we remove it from the table and the cache                                tremove(memberSetup.cache, tostring(nNova[j].guid))                                tremove(nNova, j)                            end                            -- Now we add the Unit we just created to the Main Table                            tinsert(nNova, SpecialCase)                        end                    end                end            end            for i=1, #nNova do                -- We are updating all of the User Info (Health/Range/Name)                nNova[i]:UpdateUnit()            end            -- We are sorting by Health with range thrown in as well            table.sort(nNova, function(x,y)                if x.range and y.range then return x.hp < y.hp                elseif x.range then return true                elseif y.range then return false                else return x.hp < y.hp end            end)        end        -- We are creating the initial Main Table        nNova()    end    -- We are setting up the Tables for the first time    SetupTables()end-- We are running the Update to check if our special units exists-- And to update our users Health and Sort :)nNova:Update() 
> 
> 
> ```


I will NOT be offering much assistance in this stage of dev to help you understand/implement it yourself

I did something I never do (comment my code throughout) so I could avoid as many questions as possible....

HAVE FUN EVERYONE

----------


## br0seph

> Looking forward to see someone making a decrypter for this encrypter  Sorry to say but I still think that is a horrible idea there, in my personal opinion it is worse than selling profiles for donations. I rather donate and am able to have a look at the code and make some small changes to my likings than just having to play with it as it is.
> 
> That is what made PQR so great and what made all the new developers arise. So many of the current developers say they did not know LUA at all and still even don't know it to well yet but they learn so much from other profiles and combine things they learned to make new and better profiles.
> 
> Personally I think what you do hurts the PQR community big time especially since developers are on come and go basis and others take over their work. You also decided to stop your work for months and luckily other ppl jumped in and parts of your code got used too. So next time you are fed up and stop it will hurt the community a lot more.
> 
> My personal hope is that developers wont start to encrypt their stuff, so that it will be only you guys from team nova or even better that you also change your mind and stop doing it yourselves   Because I really would want to keep PQR as awesome as it is. The profiles should stay open source as it was, open source was always THE way to go.


Hai. I agree.

Hence, my decryptor:
https://mega.co.nz/#!V95CXDDa!AweASz...XkFfbOmU0P3ppM

with accompanying virustotal:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0...554d/analysis/

The Nova team used a different encryption scheme for their profiles, but luckily it was simple. I suppose what you can do within WoW's implementation of LUA is limited. Of course, using an interpreted language (LUA; novas profiles) or a bytecode language (.NET, Nova Control Center) is never going to keep a restricted encryption algorithm secure.

To the nova team: I love your profiles. They are amazing. However, pulling tricks like this "encryption" is, in my opinion, unacceptable. The open nature of PQR is what makes it so attractive.

I could never have learned what I did about making profiles without being able to examine others' code.

----------


## Maxitor

> Hai. I agree.
> 
> Hence, my decryptor:
> https://mega.co.nz/#!V95CXDDa!AweASz...XkFfbOmU0P3ppM
> 
> with accompanying virustotal:
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/0...554d/analysis/
> 
> The Nova team used a different encryption scheme for their profiles, but luckily it was simple. I suppose what you can do within WoW's implementation of LUA is limited. Of course, using an interpreted language (LUA; novas profiles) or a bytecode language (.NET, Nova Control Center) is never going to keep a restricted encryption algorithm secure.
> ...


IMHO encoding profiles is not the way to go (even though i would be quite upset to see my work in a paid profile) but posting the decryptor in their own thread is not very nice. You could have posted this to another thread at least.

----------


## br0seph

> IMHO encoding profiles is not the way to go (even though i would be quite upset to see my work in a paid profile) but posting the decryptor in their own thread is not very nice. You could have posted this to another thread at least.


I can see where you're coming from, but a) my post was in reply to a post in this thread, and b) creating a new thread would draw more attention that posting in this thread. Since the decryptor relates solely to profiles in this thread, it makes more sense for it to be posted here, in my opinion.

----------


## crystal_tech

Lol I figured someone would break it, now I haven't tested it yet to see if it works proper. Unless you compared my warrior profile to compare

----------


## Maxitor

> I can see where you're coming from, but a) my post was in reply to a post in this thread, and b) creating a new thread would draw more attention that posting in this thread. Since the decryptor relates solely to profiles in this thread, it makes more sense for it to be posted here, in my opinion.


Well you are right but it is still strange for me to see your work in this thread.




> Lol I figured someone would break it, now I haven't tested it yet to see if it works proper. Unless you compared my warrior profile to compare


At least it clearly shows that your codes are interesting / helpful  :Smile:  Anyway it will be always a challenge to decrypt an encyrpted "message".

----------


## br0seph

> Lol I figured someone would break it, now I haven't tested it yet to see if it works proper. Unless you compared my warrior profile to compare


It wasn't with malicious intent, promise  :Smile:  I tried comparing with the warrior profile but of course the encryption process removes formatting, so it became difficult. I believe the integrity of the code is correct though.




> Well you are right but it is still strange for me to see your work in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *At least it clearly shows that your codes are interesting / helpful  Anyway it will be always a challenge to decrypt an encyrpted "message".*


This is exactly why I did this; because the code is extremely interesting and helpful, and of course for the challenge. It's probably the last time I'll (publicly) release a decryptor for encrypted PQR profiles though, as I genuinely understand why they might be encrypted. That won't stop me from breaking the encryption privately though  :Big Grin:

----------


## timnor

im having the error the guy had earlier he posted the routine just stops casting when i target someone. is there any way you could pm the original 5.4 update profile? it seemed to work alot better for me :P

----------


## Sebrina

Yeah I think I have a similar problem when I start the profile on my Survival hunter it starts after I hit the button and just sits on routines, doesn't cast anything or otherwise do anything. I upddated fresh deleted everything then did a fresh download via Nova command center but I think the profile is broken at the moment.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> im having the error the guy had earlier he posted the routine just stops casting when i target someone. is there any way you could pm the original 5.4 update profile? it seemed to work alot better for me :P


what profile are you talking about?




> Yeah I think I have a similar problem when I start the profile on my Survival hunter it starts after I hit the button and just sits on routines, doesn't cast anything or otherwise do anything. I upddated fresh deleted everything then did a fresh download via Nova command center but I think the profile is broken at the moment.


Hunter hasn't been update to 5.4 yet

----------


## timnor

resto druid

----------


## healzzz

bu_ba_91 - do you need any help on the theory side of the monk?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> resto druid


ill try to upload the fix shortly, was a typo on my end




> bu_ba_91 - do you need any help on the theory side of the monk?


ummm not atm... if i ever do tho, i'll send you a PM


*edit*
Posted update to Resto Druid

Also added support for T2 piece

adjust the free heal for Healing Touch by changing the value for Healing Touch CC  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

sv hunter should be coming this weekend and if i can bm as well, RL is kickin my ass and i've been forced into taking overtime to pay the bills. however, i'm working on an addon to ncc to make it easier to setup profiles to use Nova_Frame. (yes pqi is nice but I don't like risking the chances of a patch busting pqi)

----------


## idiom444

Updated from SVN. Druid Profile didn't cast rejuv once in a 7 minute fight.... 

 :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

I love how people are saying it's unacceptable for Nova to encrypt their stuff, yet almost every dev has seen their work in "paid profiles", most of which are simple rips of the free code, being sold for $20+. That is what is unacceptable and unfortunately there is absolutely nothing stopping them from doing it. It shouldn't be necessary to encrypt things, and it wasn't until people started charging for profiles, but unless you people that find it unacceptable have a better idea it beats devs getting pissed off at the bullshit and quitting outright. Just my two cents worth on the subject after reading all those comments. /rant

Also on another note, I would be interested in providing access to my profiles through the ncc crystal, if you want to tell me how I can help you guys accomplish that it would be great.  :Smile:

----------


## timnor

having a rejuv issue as well, doesnt cast at all and i have rejuv set to 96

----------


## kclux

Nice work on the decryptor but it is in fact a bit rude to post it here in BuBa's topic. And even though I disagree with his idea of encrypting code, I have nothing but respect for BuBa and his work, he did some really good things for the PQR community so he sure doesn't deserve a slap in the face in his own thread.

I know of 2 more decryptors btw, but their developers gave it to / told me bout it by PM. So at least there will be options if at some point everyone starts to encrypt.

If someone like BuBa or say Mentally or Sheuron ( if he ever decides to come back ) think they need to encrypt their profiles then it is a very big loss for every aspiring PQR profile developer but since they are able to make everything from scratch and don't have to borrow code from others there is not much to say against it. 

But when there will be developers in favor of encrypting their profiles while they themselves borrowed 50% or more of the code and are only able to make profiles because they learned from other not encrypted profiles then only one word comes to mind, hypocrite.

Lets face it, without all the open source profiles from the PQR profile pioneers like Sheuron for example PQR would be dead. Thanks to those profiles and their developers even explaining to aspiring developers how the code works, we have more developers now. 

And well once again I agree on the fact that if someone puts a paid profile together by only ripping code off the existing profiles, that is not ok. I wonder actually what the Boards Moderators think bout that, maybe it would be possible to get paid profiles like that banned from ownedcore ?! It wont be hard to prove in cases like that. 

I was actually totally against paid profiles for a while but I bought 2 profiles and I do not regret it. Those profiles are way better than any free equivalent for that class / spec and the developers constantly update them, they put way more work into them than the average developer, releasing updates with improvements basically weekly, listening to their buyers. I still don't really like the idea of paid profiles but in those cases I can live with myself when I pay for them because those developers keep delivering improvements all the time.

And just to clarify, I do not say free developers are not committed to their profiles, most are. The difference is that they can and mostly also do release updates and improvements at their own pace and to their own liking's while the paid profile developers have to deliver asap and good. I also had a look at the source of the profiles I bought and they are 100% no rip off from any free available code.

I hope I could express myself well enough and noone feels insulted, English is not my native language. Basically I have respect for all profile developers and their great work, except of the ones that make paid profiles which are really only a rip off from other developers profiles. Those should get banned from ownedcore.

P.S.: Another thing that just came to my mind, I actually use several things in my personal profiles which I learned from the paid profiles. So it works that way around also, new ideas from paid profiles can end up in free profiles, hence I am glad that those paid profiles are not encrypted either.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Nice work on the decryptor but it is in fact a bit rude to post it here in BuBa's topic. And even though I disagree with his idea of encrypting code, I have nothing but respect for BuBa and his work, he did some really good things for the PQR community so he sure doesn't deserve a slap in the face in his own thread.
> 
> I know of 2 more decryptors btw, but their developers gave it to / told me bout it by PM. So at least there will be options if at some point everyone starts to encrypt.
> 
> If someone like BuBa or say Mentally or Sheuron ( if he ever decides to come back ) think they need to encrypt their profiles then it is a very big loss for every aspiring PQR profile developer but since they are able to make everything from scratch and don't have to borrow code from others there is not much to say against it. 
> 
> But when there will be developers in favor of encrypting their profiles while they themselves borrowed 50% or more of the code and are only able to make profiles because they learned from other not encrypted profiles then only one word comes to mind, hypocrite.
> 
> Lets face it, without all the open source profiles from the PQR profile pioneers like Sheuron for example PQR would be dead. Thanks to those profiles and their developers even explaining to aspiring developers how the code works, we have more developers now. 
> ...


You know one thing different between then and now? People actually gave a shit about the free profile devs... I haven't gotten a single donation in terms of money for a VERY long time.... My account expires in 28 days, and I shall continue to code and encrypt my profiles for the entirety of my 28 days. If me and my team haven't made enough money in that time to support something as cheap as game time, I daresay you'll see me leave again... With people only paying money to the paid profiles (averaging about $20 a profile) if me and my team went paid profile, we could EASILY make the money we would want to support ourselves and our hobby with what we previously had out, and we're always pushing the bar. However, we still stand by our free profile development for a free program.

The dev community need only ask in the dev corner (or even the main PQR thread) how to do something, and people will respond. By letting devs encrypt their personal work, and what makes their stuff unique from others makes it so that people have to come to them, and work through him, because they only see this cool feature in his profile. If it's encrypted, some of the paid profile devs can't just go, "Oh that is a cool snippet of code, I think I'll take that!" When free profiles will have all these cool new features and the paid profiles stay stagnant, or ever so behind the curve.... THEN maybe people will start supporting the free dev again. If not, I can justifiably say, "F**K IT, I'M DONE!"

With all this talk of hypocrisy, and the community dieing.... I would honestly expect to see the exact opposite. I would see people going back to the devs more frequently, which would spark conversations and more dev/user connection, which almost always leads to more improvements as ideas are thrown around. If people just open up the profile and tweak something for personal use, and leave it at that, that is personal gain, not community gain. So someday when I release the new encryption tool for devs and our team... Keep in mind, I know some people will crack it.... And we all fully understand that... Just keep in mind that we do this sh** for free, and you still see me and CT active on the forums helping people out.... How are we being hypocritical?

----------


## kclux

I did NOT and I really thought I made that as clear as possible in my post, mean developers like you being hypocritical when they encode their work. I explicitly said when developers like you do it, then it is sad but that is it. I was referring to those developers that have like 50% or more of the code in their profiles borrowed from other developers, so they clearly benefit from the open source profiles but would then go and encrypt their own result. That is what I would call hypocritical.

Anyways I said several times how much I respect you and your work but you still think I am attacking you, which I am not. I was just trying to explain why I think this is wrong, nothing else. I rather don't comment on this anymore since it goes the wrong way it seems, which wasn't my intention. And the open source vs non open source discussion itself is lead on so many other places already. There will always be split opinions.

And I am sorry that you did not get any donations, If I would use something of yours I would donate personally. I made a few donations already and also paid for some profiles, I do not mind rewarding good work either way.

----------


## timnor

aw i feel bad now, ill pay for your next sub when i get paid next week i like your work

----------


## kuukuu

I hope you don't leave again bu_ba  :Frown:  You guys have put out some really good stuff.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> aw i feel bad now, ill pay for your next sub when i get paid next week i like your work


lol ty, but the point i was trying to make is.... Before paid profiles, people would just donate because they appreciated your hard work. Since paid profiles have come out, some (not saying ALL) paid devs have straight copy/pasted mine and others devs hardwork and made a hell of a lot more profit than i ever made in donations...

I spend 15-30 hours a week coding... not even playing the game, just coding and researching... and then i release that for free.... people USED to appreciate that before paid profiles came out, and the users of those felt like the paid profiles were the best of the best and all others arent worth supporting, because if they are free... must means they aren't good enough to be sold

----------


## timnor

im just broke most the time :O you are right though i have paid for profiles before and as soon as you fix that rejuv thing, your profiles up there. next pay day though i got you :P

----------


## timnor

double post

----------


## healzzz

bu_ba_911 how can i donate to you?

----------


## crystal_tech

since ownedcore rules don't let us link for dontations please use the ncc program and click the donate button, its the easiest way.

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## crystal_tech

> Been using Buba's profiles ever since he first released them in the first thread way back when when my pally was a healer loved it ever since. Does it suck that he hes to crypt them them yea, but I personally don't mind as long as I still get to use the awesome finished product I'm okay with it. (Although I always did like digging through the code and just seeing what was up). Loving Ncc so far makes certain things very convenient. I wish I had the extra money to danate to You, Crystal, Kick, Valma, Sheuron, Xelper, Mentaly and everyone else that I'm missing. A lot of great ideas (and awesome programs/addons) have come out of this community and if the next step to secure good ideas coming out is encryption then by all means.


thanks for the feedback, however, id like some more.

like what do you like about ncc, what could I improve, what am I missing? (idiot me didn't code the exit code for file > exit, i've fixed this but haven't released it.)

----------


## travis2861

10 char change

----------


## bu_ba_911

> The only thing I've felt is missing so far is a link to kuukuu's thread for the community profiles as he does a really good job of maintaining it.


We might do that, we're also still working on a easy to use template to easily add other Devs profiles to our program as well  :Smile:

----------


## Ehnoah

Planing to update 5.4 Arms?

----------


## bu_ba_911

I don't know at the moment, my warrior is 85 and stuckon a dead realm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Warill1990

Getting this error on Resto Druid profile.

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 09/29/13 15:34:03
Count: 1846
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## Ninjaderp

It loads up just fine for me without any lua-errors.

Do you have the PQInterface installed? The profile needs it to work.

----------


## Warill1990

> It loads up just fine for me without any lua-errors.
> 
> Do you have the PQInterface installed? The profile needs it to work.


Ofc i have PQinterface installed

----------


## Ninjaderp

What is happening when you get that lua-error, do you get fps-slowdowns or something like that? Does it occur only in-combat or out of combat as well?

----------


## Warill1990

> What is happening when you get that lua-error, do you get fps-slowdowns or something like that? Does it occur only in-combat or out of combat as well?


Its not droping any fps.. 
Both in and out of combat

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Ofc i have PQinterface installed


Are you on the latest version? Downloading from NCC or SVN are the best ways to guarantee you are on the latest versions...

----------


## Warill1990

> Are you on the latest version? Downloading from NCC or SVN are the best ways to guarantee you are on the latest versions...


I have tried with both svn and NCC versions

----------


## Ninjaderp

Make sure you enable out of date-addons, sometimes PQI is spotted as an out of date-addon.

----------


## Warill1990

> Make sure you enable out of date-addons, sometimes PQI is spotted as an out of date-addon.


Only that profile i have problems with... And use PQI for my dk profile so its not PQI

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well then it must be something on your end, because I have zero issues with the profile, try make a new folder and re-install PQR and the profile there and see if it works.

----------


## Warill1990

> Well then it must be something on your end, because I have zero issues with the profile, try make a new folder and re-install PQR and the profile there and see if it works.


If i remove Healing Touch from the rotation there is no problem then

----------


## Ninjaderp

What level is your druid?

----------


## bu_ba_911

Might be the 2 piece druid code... it didn't effect me any, but I don't have druid 2 piece either

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Warill1990

> What level is your druid?


My druid is 90

----------


## Warill1990

> Might be the 2 piece druid code... it didn't effect me any, but I don't have druid 2 piece either
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


I have 2 piece from tier 14

----------


## Ehnoah

I can give you my warrior for testing *smile* *Sniff*

Fury/arms Support back to 5.4 would be pretty nice at least Fury because it need pretty much love  :Smile:

----------


## Retrodruid

Resto druid getting spammed with LUA errors and profile not running, happens immediately upon loading the profile. I'm running the newest version from the SVN, revision 136. PQI is most recent vers, I also tried a fresh install of PQR and I'm getting this error:

Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:685: attempt to index local 'tableName' (a nil value)
Time: 09/29/13 22:36:05
Count: 2643
Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
[C]: ?
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:685: in function `PQI_Setup_Variables'
[string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:1027: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: msg = nil
self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
origErrorHandler = <function> defined Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scripts>:4
errorHandler = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\TradeSkillMaster\Util\ErrorHandler.lua:223
handler = <function> defined *:OnLoad:1
}

This happens both when I use my T16 2pc and without it as well.
After deleting Healing Touch from the rotation it works properly.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Resto druid getting spammed with LUA errors and profile not running, happens immediately upon loading the profile. I'm running the newest version from the SVN, revision 136. PQI is most recent vers, I also tried a fresh install of PQR and I'm getting this error:
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:685: attempt to index local 'tableName' (a nil value)
> Time: 09/29/13 22:36:05
> Count: 2643
> Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
> [C]: ?
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:685: in function `PQI_Setup_Variables'
> [string "if PQR_RotationStarted == true then ..."]:1027: in function `?'
> ...


tableName is only used when calling the PQI Variable Creation function.... Has nothing to do with Healing Touch, so that is VERY confusing....

I wasn't getting the error when I ran LFR testing the profile before updating... I'll take another look shortly



*edit*
Did a quick edit, split apart some of the checks, see if that works for you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Goldfox420

> I have 2 piece from tier 14


The 2 piece bonus he is talking about is the Tier 16 one that gives you a free healing touch after 5 stacks of the the tier buff sage mender.

----------


## idiom444

Whatever you did to the wild mushroom bloom bubu, Its over double as good as it was. It reacts very quickly.

My final criticism is that the soul of the forest doesnt get used as much as it should.

Plan on donating with my next paycheck.

Love the profile.

----------


## Retrodruid

> tableName is only used when calling the PQI Variable Creation function.... Has nothing to do with Healing Touch, so that is VERY confusing....
> 
> I wasn't getting the error when I ran LFR testing the profile before updating... I'll take another look shortly
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> Did a quick edit, split apart some of the checks, see if that works for you!


That is odd, however with the newest update rotation is working 100% and I'm back to carrying heals during progression  :Big Grin: 

Thanks again for the awesome work!

----------


## CodeMyLife

I will publish my new Prot Paladin Rotation this week-end and I wanted it to be NCC exclusive and encrypted if this is possible. We need to talk about it guys!

Bubba I don't have your Skype. We need to fix this...  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Ehnoah

Is it possible to use the Destruction Profile? I saw you have one in the Launcher but main Page not mention it.

So is it up to date for 5.4?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Is it possible to use the Destruction Profile? I saw you have one in the Launcher but main Page not mention it.
> 
> So is it up to date for 5.4?


it is not, hasn't been updated for a LONG time, sorry :-/

----------


## bu_ba_911

In light of the thread I was posting updated for Nova Unholy Arena DK profile, I will now be moving all my discussion for the Team Nova Arena DK project here, and as such, I decided now was a good time to introduce the github repo that Team Nova may or may not be moving to.... But it makes for a perfect WIP repo  :Wink: 

There are two branches to choose from, WIP (buggy beta and testing stuff) and master (same as out SVN)

Here is the link you will use to clone our git repo Right-Click and Copy Link Location

use that in your git software (tortoisegit, etc)

I will also be updating the Original Post to reflect this addition

----------


## holydiscord

Hey everyone, I am sure I am like some of you guys. I used to use HonorBuddy, but not loving it and heard that this is the best one out here. I am not sure what I am doing wrong and want to see if I can get some help. When I loaded the NCC and downloaded the profiles (zip them to PQR) its not doing anything, just auto attacking. Its says that its running in wow, but I am not sure what to do. 

I am trying to run the Wind Walker.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey everyone, I am sure I am like some of you guys. I used to use HonorBuddy, but not loving it and heard that this is the best one out here. I am not sure what I am doing wrong and want to see if I can get some help. When I loaded the NCC and downloaded the profiles (zip them to PQR) its not doing anything, just auto attacking. Its says that its running in wow, but I am not sure what to do. 
> 
> I am trying to run the Wind Walker.


We have responded to your emails, but I will answer you here as well. Wind Walker is not yet been updated to 5.4, HOWEVER we do plan on updating that one  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> We have responded to your emails, but I will answer you here as well. Wind Walker is not yet been updated to 5.4, HOWEVER we do plan on updating that one


Oh crap, going to have competition for WW from Nova now? :P

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Oh crap, going to have competition for WW from Nova now? :P


lol CT is coding it.... so you better bring your A game!!!!! /flex TEAM NOVA 4 LIFE!!!

----------


## qzt

buba will you continue on UH Arena Profile?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> In light of the thread I was posting updated for Nova Unholy Arena DK profile, I will now be moving all my discussion for the Team Nova Arena DK project here, and as such, I decided now was a good time to introduce the github repo that Team Nova may or may not be moving to.... But it makes for a perfect WIP repo 
> 
> There are two branches to choose from, WIP (buggy beta and testing stuff) and master (same as out SVN)
> 
> Here is the link you will use to clone our git repo Right-Click and Copy Link Location
> 
> use that in your git software (tortoisegit, etc)
> 
> I will also be updating the Original Post to reflect this addition


Just for anyone who missed it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Dersam

I'm using your druid resto profile but how come i am getting a massive fps drop while raiding when using your raid profile? (From 60 to like 5 fps)

----------


## bu_ba_911

> I'm using your druid resto profile but how come i am getting a massive fps drop while raiding when using your raid profile? (From 60 to like 5 fps)


are you getting any kind of errors?

for the record... i've been making at least one commit a night to the WIP branch on git...... DK has recently received the Spell Queue System to make it easier to cast the things I haven't coded yet haha...

----------


## qzt

buba got some questions :Smile: .....what exactly does the Spell Queue System do? Which Talents are support in your Profile? Is it possible to add an auto self heal if below 30% with Death Pact and Auto Silence Healer even if he is behind you like cpowrocks Disc Profile,his Penace spell makes the Charakter turn itself ?

----------


## bu_ba_911

> buba got some questions.....what exactly does the Spell Queue System do? Which Talents are support in your Profile? Is it possible to add an auto self heal if below 30% with Death Pact and Auto Silence Healer even if he is behind you like cpowrocks Disc Profile,his Penace spell makes the Charakter turn itself ?


Maybe, I plan on using pet most of the time for situations like that, but the only talents coded atm are blood tap and lichborn.

This is still just the basic rotation, nothing agenda specific yet as the basic rotation is the most important part

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## holydiscord

> lol CT is coding it.... so you better bring your A game!!!!! /flex TEAM NOVA 4 LIFE!!!


Any idea when this will be?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

I can't wait to try out your Unholy DK Arena profile when it's done. I still use your Blood DK profile and when I first started using PQR your Frost profile was my go to one for a very long time. I can't wait to see what you can do now that you are even more experienced.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Any idea when this will be?


i don't know, you'll need to ask CT himself  :Smile: 




> I can't wait to try out your Unholy DK Arena profile when it's done. I still use your Blood DK profile and when I first started using PQR your Frost profile was my go to one for a very long time. I can't wait to see what you can do now that you are even more experienced.


i currently have a nightly on the Git if you want to try it out  :Smile:  it's under WIP branch

*edit*
I'm currently working on an improvement for the DoT tracker to become a Target Tracker  :Smile: 

If it doesn't cause significant stutters, i plan on added a lot of distance tracking codes as well, for spells like pestilence/blood boil and Plague Leech.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrHeroe

Hey Ryan,
under https://github.com/Bubba911/Team-Nova i cant find a WIP branch =(

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey Ryan,
> under https://github.com/Bubba911/Team-Nova i cant find a WIP branch =(




should be able to change what branch there ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

So, I need some really good reviews on the DK profile right now....

I'm about to start the arena specific coding... And need to make sure that what I already have done (rotation wise) is fine

Already Done since last nightly:
slightly tweaked the DoT abilities (weren't playing as nicely as I wanted them to)
Changed a big of the 
Auto Focus Healer

To Do:
Finish Outbreak logic (for targets other than "target")
Finish Plague Leech logic (Using targets other than "target")
Use DoT Tracker (Now named Target Tracker) to determine if Pestilence/Blood Boil should be cast
Strangulate/Asphyxiate Focus on casts
etc

----------


## crystal_tech

i'm almost done with WW monk and hunters, as for NCC i'm 80ish % done with the update to make it easier for more devs to use our tool.

----------


## MrHeroe

All right first testing - Unholy Aren:

It just feels very smooth - it never stutters e.g....

The damage "Rotation" is good bot dont seems to be perfect (no problem on this stage of development).

Is it me or didnt you not set PQ_ValidUnit to false so the var is true the whole time if it was set to true once?

More testing comes when the servers are up,

----------


## Retrodruid

Potentially noobish question here...

Is there a way to change the priority of spells in the rotation? I would like to set my instant Healing Touch casts with my 2pc higher than Regrowth to save players in a clutch moment. I've been pausing the rotation and using it manually when someone drops too low.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## bu_ba_911

> All right first testing - Unholy Aren:
> 
> It just feels very smooth - it never stutters e.g....
> 
> The damage "Rotation" is good bot dont seems to be perfect (no problem on this stage of development).
> 
> Is it me or didnt you not set PQ_ValidUnit to false so the var is true the whole time if it was set to true once?
> 
> More testing comes when the servers are up,


Been a while since I looked at the code. It's probably as you say lol. I'll fix that xD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## bu_ba_911

I fixed the above issue with PQ_ValidUnit and nUnitFacing only updating to true then staying true  :Big Grin: 

ALSO

I finished updating Auto Pestilence and Auto Plague Leech!!!! ^_^ With these two sexy codes working in tandem together, you wont feel as rune starved if you were trying to manually use them yourself  :Big Grin: 

I'm still working on a smart Icy Touch dispel logic... Do people want me to spam Icy Touch on ALL magic effects? or just specific ones?

----------


## qzt

specific one. spamming lowers the dps done and supression

----------


## bu_ba_911

> specific one. spamming lowers the dps done and supression


ty for answering, are there any specific ones you would like added? i'll try and compile a list of all the spells i can think of, if you want to just post the ones that frighten you most, i'll make sure they are added if i missed them  :Big Grin:

----------


## qzt

i will gimme a sec....

----------


## qzt

"Hand of Protection" 
"Nature's Swiftness"
"Icy Veins"
"Dark Soul
"Master's Call"

looking for more

----------


## qzt

Mage: Ice barriar.
Paladin: Hand of protection, Hand of freedom.
alter time, blessing of protection, hand of sacrifice, surge of darkness, spiritwalker's grace and nature's grasp are some big ones

wos thinking about those

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Mage: Ice barriar.
> Paladin: Hand of protection, Hand of freedom.
> alter time, blessing of protection, hand of sacrifice, surge of darkness, spiritwalker's grace and nature's grasp are some big ones
> 
> wos thinking about those


we can remove hand of freedom and sacrifice :-O

----------


## MrHeroe

> I fixed the above issue with PQ_ValidUnit and nUnitFacing only updating to true then staying true 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> I finished updating Auto Pestilence and Auto Plague Leech!!!! ^_^ With these two sexy codes working in tandem together, you wont feel as rune starved if you were trying to manually use them yourself 
> 
> I'm still working on a smart Icy Touch dispel logic... Do people want me to spam Icy Touch on ALL magic effects? or just specific ones?


On the one hand you want to save your frost rune for a festering strike, on the other hand your dots and necrotics do so much damage its not necessary. But Consider, Shamans and Priests are the most used healer in PvP and both can dispell - Even in range. I'd use a very small list of buffs to dispell:




> - Alter Time
> - Hand of Protection
> - Freedom
> - Icy Vanes
> - Mightword Shield?
> - Temporal Shield?


EDIT: DKs can Dispell Things that are not magic like Rapid Fire (Hunter - tested Last Patch think they patched it) but "Dark Soul" and
"Master's Call"? No. And "Nature's Swiftness" is a waste since they cant use it for cyclone and have this buff every six seconds.

EDIT2: I cant open your unholy profile in the ability editor - formatting error. Seems like you forgot to add/replace ",<, or > in your editor with the utf equivalent? hm... ^^

----------


## bu_ba_911

> On the one hand you want to save your frost rune for a festering strike, on the other hand your dots and necrotics do so much damage its not necessary. But Consider, Shamans and Priests are the most used healer in PvP and both can dispell - Even in range. I'd use a very small list of buffs to dispell:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: DKs can Dispell Things that are not magic like Rapid Fire (Hunter - tested Last Patch think they patched it) but "Dark Soul" and
> "Master's Call"? No. And "Nature's Swiftness" is a waste since they cant use it for cyclone and have this buff every six seconds.
> 
> EDIT2: I cant open your unholy profile in the ability editor - formatting error. Seems like you forgot to add/replace ",<, or > in your editor with the utf equivalent? hm... ^^


Ill upload another version now

----------


## MrHeroe

On it - Thank you =)

Edit: Still "The XML is not well-formed." =(

Edit2: Okay maybe i miss something. In your ability.xml there is only the html part - no lua code.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> On it - Thank you =)
> 
> Edit: Still "The XML is not well-formed." =(
> 
> Edit2: Okay maybe i miss something. In your ability.xml there is only the html part - no lua code.


i can assure you that the copy that im shipping up to GiT has all that info inside haha.....

One second... No i just checked the history logs of my Commits, and i never uploaded a bad abilities :-/

Ill post a DropBox link to what I have in my Profile Folder for now, and i hope that works for you.... im heading to bed right after so I wont be able to help anymore till then....

Download Team Nova Unholy Arena ^_^

----------


## Maxitor

> i can assure you that the copy that im shipping up to GiT has all that info inside haha.....
> 
> One second... No i just checked the history logs of my Commits, and i never uploaded a bad abilities :-/
> 
> Ill post a DropBox link to what I have in my Profile Folder for now, and i hope that works for you.... im heading to bed right after so I wont be able to help anymore till then....
> 
> Download Team Nova Unholy Arena ^_^



There is nothing wrong with the source. He tries to save the xml with right click save instead of copy pasting in a raw format. 

I checked the profile and i really like it how you coded the dot tracker. Would not it be better to store the target's range too in the table?

Summon gargoyle target HP check is unneeded you can remove it.
Auto Strangulate without conditions is still a bad idea and need immunity checks.
Debuff handling: when outbreak is on CD and frost fever is missing you can choose Plague Strike too to apply frost fever again. (need melee range check of course) Also the comment states icy touch when the code uses Plague Strike (just to find an error :Big Grin: )

I am not sure about Outbreak (i rarely use it in PvP) but the ways it could be used:
Outbreak when 
- you have procs (fallen crusader, trinkets) and spread the aids via BB or Pestilence
- target is in melee range but you dont want to waste B, F runes (bursting?)
- the target is not in melee range (you dont have F,D rune runes to slow)

Necrotic Strike: You need a complex class (comp) and necrotic stack check too. Quick example: you do not want to stack 400k necrotics on anyone when there is not a healer around but still you want to keep it up to negate selfheals (warrior second wind, rogue recuperate etc.). So spare death runes can go for anything else.
Scourge Strike: Need a condition when to use it with Death Runes. Death runes are juicy for Necrotic Strikes.

Pet gnaw: need a range check of pet and target. When the pet is not in melee range it should leap and gnaw. It needs a list what to interrupt as well.

I am unsure about chains of ice spam when you are not in melee range (need to test it ingame). 

Blood Strike: I can not come up with a scenario when i would use Blood Strike. (CCed targets around me so i do not want to use Blood Boil?)

Blood Boil Auto: i can not find the talent check in it (Roiling Blood) if your reason is to spread aids. If you use it for fast Death Rune conversion then you dont need those range checks.

Auto Focus Heal: need an override for this (double healer in 3v3, 2 healers in 5v5)

Plague Leech: I am not a gladiator but i would not remove my dots in a dot cleave nor from my target. I can imagine a scenario when you are bursting and use this on a nearby pet / off target 1 GCD for 2 D runes. Smart usage would be to cast it on a CCed target (your mate does not have dot removing glyphs so the rotation casts PL leech as soon as the CC shows up in the combat log).

----------


## bu_ba_911

> There is nothing wrong with the source. He tries to save the xml with right click save instead of copy pasting in a raw format. 
> 
> I checked the profile and i really like it how you coded the dot tracker. Would not it be better to store the target's range too in the table?
> 
> Summon gargoyle target HP check is unneeded you can remove it.
> Auto Strangulate without conditions is still a bad idea and need immunity checks.
> Debuff handling: when outbreak is on CD and frost fever is missing you can choose Plague Strike too to apply frost fever again. (need melee range check of course) Also the comment states icy touch when the code uses Plague Strike (just to find an error)
> 
> I am not sure about Outbreak (i rarely use it in PvP) but the ways it could be used:
> ...


Thank you for the feedback  :Smile: 

DoT Tracker: It does record the distance from unit
Summon Gargoyle at %: This was a feature request, I also have a burn switch to activate manually
Auto Strangulate Focus: This is not complete or in the rotation, and it was also a feature request
Debuff Handling1: There is not a single instance I could find where Frost Fever was NOT on the target while Blood Plague is. FF is refreshed to frequently to waste a check on it in Plague Strike
Debuff Handling2: I was told specifically that rebuffing buffs in Arena is a waste of Globals
Necrotic Strike: Not Complete, but it doesn't just stack Necro Strikes except udner 35% after Soul Reaper is on the target, otherwise it stops it stack at 100k to focus more on other spells
Pet Gnaw: This Spell is not complete, and is NOT in the rotation.
Blood Strike: Was specifically told that use this when there's spare runes and you don't have Roiling Blood
Blood Boil Auto: Not complete and NOT in rotation. ATM it is an exact copy of Pestilence
Auto Focus Heal: This is not complete, was just a theory test, i plan on updating this today.
Plague Leech: This will never remove the DoTs from you target.

----------


## MrHeroe

My test didnt find obvious issues... it runs realy smooth =)

The usual (optimum) pressure mechanic in Arena is:

- save 4 death runes
- Stun healer
- pop CDs
- stack all necrotics
- rune weapon
- dmg
- necrotic

Variations are without burst / stun / rune weapon.

you only constantly stacking necs when you face two dds with some heal capabilities.

Maybe a nec stack algorithm could be:

- Arena + Healer Arround: 4 full necs if enough death runes
- Retri / Boomkin / Feral / Enhancer / Windwalker / Shadow Priest / Blood DK: Stack 70k
- Rogue / Frost / Unholy / Warrior / Warlock: Stack 40k
- Mage / Hunter - 0k

----------


## bu_ba_911

Thank you for the feedback  :Big Grin: 

I'm trying to take everything coming back and make as much as possible, remember I try to update it every bought with my latest changes as a proper nightly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Maxitor

> My test didnt find obvious issues... it runs realy smooth =)
> 
> The usual (optimum) pressure mechanic in Arena is:
> 
> - save 4 death runes
> - Stun healer
> - pop CDs
> - stack all necrotics
> - rune weapon
> ...


IMHO Mages (casters) should have one NS on them all the time just for the casting time debuff. Hunter has self heals as well (spirit bond, exhilaration) Burst setup is more than correct :Smile: 

Bu_ba: It was an offline check from PQR i have not had the time to check your profile ingame yet. Hopefully i can give it a go tomorrow.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> IMHO Mages (casters) should have one NS on them all the time just for the casting time debuff. Hunter has self heals as well (spirit bond, exhilaration) Burst setup is more than correct
> 
> Bu_ba: It was an offline check from PQR i have not had the time to check your profile ingame yet. Hopefully i can give it a go tomorrow.


haha i understand that  :Stick Out Tongue:  i just wanted to let you know the state of those abilities, so you weren't thinking I was done with them xD

and as always i appreciate the feedback

----------


## bubblensqueak

Hey all, hoping someone can help me out with the /nsq functionality of buba's resto druid profile. Was curious so I thought i'd have a bit of a play with it see how it worked, so i disabled wild mushy in the rotation then added it to the spell queue - only now i cant seem to get rid of it lol

I prefer to manually cast mushy for aoe heals in raids rather than use the automated spell (works fabulously in pvp btw, awesome coding buba!), but for the life of me i cant get rid of the damn thing now i used the /nsq to put it in. I tried removing the spell queue from the rotation, its still casting mushy constantly - i have double checked I have disabled all mushy related stuff in PQI, same deal still casting - even tested party rotation instead of raid and its still casting. Anyone know where it stores the spell queue so i can dive in a delete the table??

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Hey all, hoping someone can help me out with the /nsq functionality of buba's resto druid profile. Was curious so I thought i'd have a bit of a play with it see how it worked, so i disabled wild mushy in the rotation then added it to the spell queue - only now i cant seem to get rid of it lol
> 
> I prefer to manually cast mushy for aoe heals in raids rather than use the automated spell (works fabulously in pvp btw, awesome coding buba!), but for the life of me i cant get rid of the damn thing now i used the /nsq to put it in. I tried removing the spell queue from the rotation, its still casting mushy constantly - i have double checked I have disabled all mushy related stuff in PQI, same deal still casting - even tested party rotation instead of raid and its still casting. Anyone know where it stores the spell queue so i can dive in a delete the table??


Haha I never tested it in that circumstance  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll have to see for myself and go from there xD

On another hand..... Developing speed from my side of Team Nova will slow to a crawl (for a couple reasons) one mainly being i plan on picking up the New Pokemon Y (unless others convince me that X has better pokes/mega evolves)

I was also lucky enough to get a donation that allowed CT to continue his dev support for his profiles, so give a huge thanks to @Quesadilla for their support of Team Nova and keeping us active and updating our Profiles  :Big Grin: 
Support like that keeps us doing what we do ^_^

Also this is the perfect time to dissect the profiles we currently have UPDATED FOR 5.4!!! and give us meaningful and innovative reviews and suggestions so we can best help you all. Remember, CT and I do more in out lives then just slave away for hours making these profiles, so bear with us  :Stick Out Tongue: 

-- Back to business
*I added some CRAP pet support in Unholy, but until i verify that what I currently have in is working, then I can expand and add in the proper checks to make our beast of a Pet a living hell for any and all who come against us
*I added a function that should keep us from checking a target multiple times for their Unit Info (should help with the MASSIVE stutters you get in large BG's when you are near your team attacking the enemy)
*Blood Boil should be near proper implementation now, also added a toggle to switch from Blood Boil to Blood Strike for single Blood Rune dumps into Death Runes.
*I've done more, but I gotta run out the door to my job, so I'll leave the rest to you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*PS*
Pokemon X vs Y????????

----------


## qzt

thank you buba

----------


## bu_ba_911

> thank you buba


you're very welcome  :Smile:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> *PS*
> Pokemon X vs Y????????


Excellent work with the DK profile. I love watching it grow better every day. As for Pokémon the only difference between them is the Pokémon availible in each. If you want a blue fairy reindeer, a black/blue fire charizard mega form go X if you want a big red dragon bird thing, regular charizard with some mods meg form go Y. Kotaku showed some of the differences. There are a few other exclusive to each game but there is so much internet connectivity now you can get whatever Pokémon you want very easily anyway.

In short whichever you prefer, doesn't matter much.

----------


## crystal_tech

Sorry for the lack of updates and such, a good friend of mine is in the hospital's icu. Also life seems to want to keep me busy elsewhere. This is just to let people know if I go dark for a bit I'll be back.

----------


## azuro

I cant find anything but a PVE UH dk profile, someone said u had a pvp profile?

----------


## crystal_tech

yea its at the github link under wip branch

----------


## temp123

welcome back, nova gave more then enough for entire community coders and leechers

----------


## MrHeroe

One question besides the current discussion:

What's the best Solution for a line of sight check?

Should i use the implemented PQR_IsOutOfSight(Unit, TIME) or this event based solution:




> if not IsLineOfSight then
> LoSTable = { }
> function IsLineOfSight(targetCheck, time)
> local time=time or 3
> targetGUID = UnitGUID(targetCheck) or 0 
> 
> for i=1, #LoSTable do
> if time < (GetTime() - LoSTable[i].time) then
> table.remove(LoSTable, i)
> ...


This code from another profile looks like Team Nova work, so i ask this question here =) Please explain your answer - that would help me a lot. Im still learning.

Oh and what does the TIME parameter in PQR_IsOutOfSight(Unit, TIME) exactly means? A) If Unit is not in line of sight then check after that time again, or B) does it return true if the unit is IN line of sight for that time?

----------


## Maxitor

> One question besides the current discussion:
> 
> What's the best Solution for a line of sight check?
> 
> Should i use the implemented PQR_IsOutOfSight(Unit, TIME) or this event based solution:
> 
> 
> 
> This code from another profile looks like Team Nova work, so i ask this question here =) Please explain your answer - that would help me a lot. Im still learning.
> ...


PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

PQR_IsOutOfSight(unit[, seconds])Edit
Returns true if the specified unit has been out of sight in the last X seconds (default 3.) Returns false otherwise.
Note that the unit is converted to UnitName, and the check is based on unit name, so if 2 mobs both share the same name this will return the same value for either of them regardless of if one is out of sight and the other is not.

----------


## MrHeroe

All right, thank you. So what should i prefer? The event based solution or the implemented PQR function?

----------


## Maxitor

> All right, thank you. So what should i prefer? The event based solution or the implemented PQR function?


AFAIK the built in LoS check is bugged or works extremely slow (i do not remember) now that is the reason of that function.

----------


## fhdsh

Hey im looking for Fury Warrior / Feral and Gaurdian Druid updated for 5.4 Profile . but still i cant find a good one for them . can some one help me with that?

----------


## crystal_tech

in due time, lots of RL shit I have to deal with plus work, my friend didn't make it out of the ICU and they pulled his life support, and he was a tester for some of my profiles, so I'll be helping where i can but atm things are on a backburner until some of this mess is dealt with.

----------


## Mavmins

My new fury profile is finished but I asked gor testers in my thread snd no one pm'd me. So its not getting released. Seems people love to moan but cba to invest some testing time !

I hope you're ok CT.

----------


## Terades313

Cant get restro Druid to work ;( get the error 

Message: [string "return WildMushrooms()"]:1: attempt to call global 'WildMushrooms' (a nil value)
Time: 10/29/13 17:24:50
Count: 22
Stack: [string "return WildMushrooms()"]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'WildMushrooms' (a nil value)"

----------


## Zongfoo

> Cant get restro Druid to work ;( get the error 
> 
> Message: [string "return WildMushrooms()"]:1: attempt to call global 'WildMushrooms' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/29/13 17:24:50
> Count: 22
> Stack: [string "return WildMushrooms()"]:1: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> ...


I am getting pretty much the exact same error with Monk (Wind).

----------


## tinyblaze

any news with the dk pvp profile? just curious if i should level a dk ? :Smile: )

----------


## bu_ba_911

I'll take a look at in as soon as i have time T.T

----------


## Ehnoah

Is your 5.4 Mistweaver up to date or not yet?

----------


## darkwingduck2733

any update on the warlock are paladin profiles, NOT MUCH there when I go through the download

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry, atm i'm figuring out some real life stuff, my friend pasted away and work is limiting my time on the pc. i'm going to carve out time this weekend to get more profiles flushed out.

----------


## Ehnoah

Great thanks! So Mistweaver is on the way?

----------


## messycan

man does anyone not understand he is dealing with RL stuff and all you ask is about updates n shit.. smh

----------


## bu_ba_911

My computer needed to be completely rebuilt.... still not 100%, but I lost quite a few of my snippets that I was working on :-/

Unfortunately with my work schedule the way it is, I let my account freeze until I can actually get back into coding properly...

If any devs want to work with me on smoothing out some of the wrinkles that I have in the code I currently have out, please PM me and I'll see what I can do T.T

----------


## noladrew

Just a heads up, the Resto Druid profile is producing lua errors.
Debug:
[C]: RunMacroText()
[string "-- I am going to create a simple frame that..."]:605: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214

no rush, just a heads up

----------


## crystal_tech

mk, my game time is short so I need to know what profile you'd like to see.

hunter sv
hunter bm
monk ww
warrior prot
something else preferable a dps spec/tank spec

also, i've been considering porting to PE as well, but i'd like some feedback before i do, mainly should I port over or not.

----------


## bu_ba_911

> Just a heads up, the Resto Druid profile is producing lua errors.
> Debug:
> [C]: RunMacroText()
> [string "-- I am going to create a simple frame that..."]:605: ?()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
> 
> no rush, just a heads up


I realize there is an error in there, but as my time has expired and my spare time has grown far sparser, I wont waste my money renewing just yet (Especially with over $600 budgeted out to PS4 this coming Friday). I will probably just unencrypt everything inside the Druid profile and throw them into the profile as the change blizz made is apparently to how Blizz reads RunMacroText, but I can't confirm that yet.

----------


## davehammer4

Hey guys...wanted to test out the Prot War profile. I know in the past when starting a profile I would get the Nova Frames button on my mini map. After downloading the latest War version and installing all data files I do not see the Nova Frames button. I do see the AoE: OFF and DPS Mode: On on my screen....am I doing something wrong? How do I access the nova frames now?

Thanks in advance as always for any help!!

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hey guys...wanted to test out the Prot War profile. I know in the past when starting a profile I would get the Nova Frames button on my mini map. After downloading the latest War version and installing all data files I do not see the Nova Frames button. I do see the AoE: OFF and DPS Mode: On on my screen....am I doing something wrong? How do I access the nova frames now?
> 
> Thanks in advance as always for any help!!


i stripped out the frames code for the newest build, however it will be back in the next one

----------


## davehammer4

> i stripped out the frames code for the newest build, however it will be back in the next one


okay no problem...glad I am not going crazy. Any way to switch between AOE/Single in the current Prot War build?

----------


## crystal_tech

yep, however i'd like you to try this build of it,

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...es/Warrior.zip

its a work in progress and what will get the Frames added to it. it fixes lots of stuff from the one your using.

it has the list of modkeys as well.

----------


## davehammer4

will do...gearing a new 90 war gonna run ToT LFR...will get you some feedback

----------


## Sebrina

> mk, my game time is short so I need to know what profile you'd like to see.
> 
> hunter sv
> hunter bm
> monk ww
> warrior prot
> something else preferable a dps spec/tank spec
> 
> also, i've been considering porting to PE as well, but i'd like some feedback before i do, mainly should I port over or not.


Hunter SV for sure, been waiting a LOOOOOONG time.

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hunter SV for sure, been waiting a LOOOOOONG time.


mk
/10 chars

----------


## darkwingduck2733

Haven't seen a good warlock profile. Anyone know where I can get a good lock profile?

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninjaderp

hysteria has a great demonology-profile, mavmins got a nice destroprofile.

and if you dont mind paying for profiles then soapbox is reworking his warlockprofiles and nilrem also has warlockprofiles in the wow trade-section.

----------


## svs

> also, i've been considering porting to PE as well, but i'd like some feedback before i do, mainly should I port over or not.


You definitely should, PE looks very promising.

----------


## kayonekayone

healdruid profile dont work there is something wrong with wild mushroom.

----------


## Gatss

Hello!

I apologize for mistakes, I know only Russian, used the translator!
I want to thank, for remarkable profiles which facilitate game if it is necessary to distract on something, and sometimes funny prompt an exit from a difficult situation.
Now to business:
My brother extorted the Priest Darkness, decided to facilitate a little to itself long and dreary clothing in LFR but why that profiles not though to work for the priest darkness discipline, can prompt what is the matter?

I know the profile works at a recreation center but as I Frost use PVE Is cut.
It would be very desirable to see PVP profiles on a recreation center, very much they help out on Fields of battles when distract on work or simply laziness from that that was tired.

I use Replikatoren (Updated for 5.3) but why that with the last update PQR profiles somehow started working incorrectly or, in it is general ceased to work ((((((((

for example though outdated Gourgas(Discontinued) a profile, remarkably worked before the PQR updating, ма now at all ceased to give life signs (((((((

Partykilla (Updated for 5.4) began to be in a stupor, simply ceases to work sometimes simply stupidly anything or when you switch to options of work of a profile, reload helps with game and repeated inclusion of a profile only.

On it generally that all meanwhile who knows answers to my questions, explain please that to what........
Once again I apologize, for nasty English, it is a shame, but now there is an occasion to start learning))))))))
Thank you in advance, yours faithfully to all who it is worthy!

It is signed: Скурт (Black Scar)

----------


## crystal_tech

> Hello!
> 
> I apologize for mistakes, I know only Russian, used the translator!
> I want to thank, for remarkable profiles which facilitate game if it is necessary to distract on something, and sometimes funny prompt an exit from a difficult situation.
> Now to business:
> My brother extorted the Priest Darkness, decided to facilitate a little to itself long and dreary clothing in LFR but why that profiles not though to work for the priest darkness discipline, can prompt what is the matter?
> 
> I know the profile works at a recreation center but as I Frost use PVE Is cut.
> It would be very desirable to see PVP profiles on a recreation center, very much they help out on Fields of battles when distract on work or simply laziness from that that was tired.
> ...


broken English if I ever saw it.

lets make it easier

what spec class are you looking for?

----------


## Gatss

*Here that it are necessary for me:*
Shadow Priest (PVE/PvP)
Warrior ARMS (PVP)
Death Knight Unholy/Frost (PVP)


If Replikatoren (Updated for 5.3) of Unholy PVP, more less worked, but ceasing to switch the stands, all time included "a stand of Blood"

Gourgas (Discontinued) ceasing to work on Warrior, and the working colleague are more it, ceased to work, not to register yet "RELOAD".

Shadow Priest worked with a profile of Mentally (Updated for 5.3), and that, merged a god-send so it are easier to play hands!
In PVP beat only one ability =)

Installing *PROMPT*, I hopes transfer hardly it will be best than *Google* a translator!

----------


## crystal_tech

> *Here that it are necessary for me:*
> Shadow Priest (PVE/PvP)
> Warrior ARMS (PVP)
> Death Knight Unholy/Frost (PVP)
> 
> 
> If Replikatoren (Updated for 5.3) of Unholy PVP, more less worked, but ceasing to switch the stands, all time included "a stand of Blood"
> 
> Gourgas (Discontinued) ceasing to work on Warrior, and the working colleague are more it, ceased to work, not to register yet "RELOAD".
> ...


mk i think i understand what your wanting, however Team Nova does not have Player versus Player profiles. As for Priest profiles Mentally was coding that and shes over in her own thread.

I don't PVP so I'm not the best coder for PVP.

----------


## Gatss

Very much it would be desirable to see, an operating profile on the Priest from your command....
I am confident that it will not be such a tranzhiry god-send...... =)

----------


## julfo

> Hello!
> 
> I apologize for mistakes, I know only Russian, used the translator!
> I want to thank, for remarkable profiles which facilitate game if it is necessary to distract on something, and sometimes funny prompt an exit from a difficult situation.
> Now to business:
> My brother extorted the Priest Darkness, decided to facilitate a little to itself long and dreary clothing in LFR but why that profiles not though to work for the priest darkness discipline, can prompt what is the matter?
> 
> I know the profile works at a recreation center but as I Frost use PVE Is cut.
> It would be very desirable to see PVP profiles on a recreation center, very much they help out on Fields of battles when distract on work or simply laziness from that that was tired.
> ...


I just wanted to say that, even though you did not intend it, google translator has resulted in a really funny couple of posts from you which have helped me get through a difficult day.  :Smile:  Hopefully you can get your problem with the profiles sorted out  :Wink:

----------


## s0bhx

hello guys. i need some help with change spell id to runmacro

----------


## crystal_tech

> hello guys. i need some help with change spell id to runmacro


why make it a macro? it would slow it down and break 99% of the code in the other parts.

----------


## Gatss

So there will be working profiles on *Shadow Priest*?:confused::confused:PVE

----------


## azuro

Will u be making ur UH dk profile properly updated and functional? i tried it but i lagged out, getting spammed by a wall of text.

Would REALLY appriciate a proper DK profile

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry holidays are slowing things down, work should resume this week on profiles.

----------


## safya

Hello guys, I am all new at PQR, I like to use it but I would likt o know if there is any link to find some abilities script for WOW 3.35 frost dk and unh dk for PVP

----------


## kayonekayone

hey healdruid needs a update? by the way who is making the update? i want to donate him for the nice healdruid profil

----------


## sterfreak

I, for the life of me, cannot get the WW monk profile to work. I've tried downloading PQR by itself. Tried using the Command Center. Both automatically and manually downloading the profiles, offsets, and data. Using 32bit WoW and .net framework 4.5.1 (since I cannot figure out how to uninstall it and install basic .net 4.0) I have tried on both a Windows 7 and 8.1 PC. I'm running out of ideas. Any help on troubleshooting this issue would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## crystal_tech

When I get home from work I can try to help you

----------


## bu_ba_911

I thought I had done this already.... I am incredibly sorry everyone.... but here's the decrypted data from before I took a break




> ```
> 
> local function MushroomLog()    local frame = CreateFrame("frame", "WildMushroomLog")    frame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")    frame:RegisterEvent("GROUP_ROSTER_CHANGED")    frame:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, ...)    local Log = {...}        if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then            if (Log[2] and ( Log[2] == "SPELL_HEAL" or Log[2] == "SPELL_PERIODIC_HEAL" or Log[2] == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS" ) )             and (Log[4] and Log[4] == Nova_GUID("player") ) then                if Log[12] then                    if Log[12] == 81269 then                        if GlyphCheck(145529) then                            if GetTime() - tableResetTimer > 0.7 then                                local k=#WildMushroomTable                                while k >= 1 do                                    if GetTime() - WildMushroomTable[k].time > 2.2 then                                        table.remove(WildMushroomTable, k)                                    end                                    k = k -1                                end                                tableResetTimer = GetTime()                            end                            for i=1, #members do                                if Log[8] and Log[8] == members[i].GUID then                                    for t=1, #WildMushroomTable do                                        if members[i].GUID == WildMushroomTable[t].GUID then                                            WildMushroomTable[t] = { Unit = members[i].Unit, HP=members[i].HP, GUID = members[i].GUID , time = GetTime() }                                            return                                        end                                    end                                                                        tinsert(WildMushroomTable, { Unit = members[i].Unit, HP=members[i].HP, GUID = members[i].GUID , time = GetTime()} )                                    return                                 end                            end                        end                    elseif Log[12] == 774 then                        if GetTotemInfo(1)                         and select(2, GetTotemInfo(1)) == GetSpellInfo(145205) then                            if Log[16] and Log[16] > 0 then                                rejuveOverHeal = rejuveOverHeal + Log[16]                            end                        end                    elseif Log[12] == 145205 then                        lastMushroomCast = GetTime()                    end                end            end        elseif event == "GROUP_ROSTER_CHANGED" then            if #WildMushroomTable > 0 then                table.wipe(WildMushroomTable)            end        end    end)endfunction WildMushrooms()    if not WildMushroomsSetup then        WildMushroomTable = { }        rejuveOverHeal = 0        tableResetTimer =  0        lastMushroomCast = 0            MushroomLog()        WildMushroomsSetup = true    end        if Nova_WildMushroom_Check then        if GetTime() - tableResetTimer > 3 then            local k=#WildMushroomTable            while k >= 1 do                if GetTime() - WildMushroomTable[k].time > 1 then                    table.remove(WildMushroomTable, k)                end                k = k -1            end            tableResetTimer = GetTime()        end        if GetTotemInfo(1)         and not UnitAffectingCombat("player")         and #WildMushroomTable == 0 then            DestroyTotem(1)            return false        end        if not GetTotemInfo(1)         and rejuveOverHeal > 0 then            rejuveOverHeal = 0        end                        -- We're checking for the perfect AoE Target now        GetDistance()        local PerfectAoETarget = {}        for i=1, #members do            local numNearby, memNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, 90)            if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(members[i].Unit) == "TANK" then                numNearby = numNearby + 1            end            table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = numNearby, HP = members[i].HP, Unit = members[i].Unit, MembersNearby = memNearby} )        end        table.sort(PerfectAoETarget, function(x,y) return x.NumberNearby > y.NumberNearby end)        if #PerfectAoETarget > 0 and PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 2 then            local SimilarFound = false            for k=1, #PerfectAoETarget[1].MembersNearby do                for j=1, #WildMushroomTable do                    if UnitIsUnit(PerfectAoETarget[1].MembersNearby[k].Unit, WildMushroomTable[j].Unit) then                        if PQR_SpellAvailable(102791)                         and UnitAffectingCombat("player")                         and GetTotemInfo(1)                         and members[1].HP <= Nova_WildMushroomBloom                          and Nova_WildMushroomBloomPerc <= 100 * rejuveOverHeal / UnitHealthMax("player") then                            SimilarFound = true                            SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102791))                        end                        SimilarFound = true                    end                end            end            if not SimilarFound then                if GetTime() - lastMushroomCast > 4                  and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then                    SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), PerfectAoETarget[1].Unit)                    tableResetTimer = GetTime()                    return true                end            else return false            end        end                local MemFound = false        local FoundTank = false        if not IsInRaid() then            for b=1, #WildMushroomTable do                if members[1].GUID == WildMushroomTable[b].GUID then                    MemFound = true                    if members[1].HP >= Nova_WildMushroomBloom                      and GetTotemInfo(1)                     and Nova_WildMushroomBloomPerc <= 100 * rejuveOverHeal / UnitHealthMax("player") then                        SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102791))                        return true                    end                end            end        else            if #Nova_Tanks > 0              and GetTime() - lastMushroomCast > 4              and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then                for l=1, #WildMushroomTable do                    if Nova_Tanks[1].GUID == WildMushroomTable[l].GUID then                        FoundTank = true                        if Nova_Tanks[1].HP <= Nova_WildMushroomBloom                          and GetTotemInfo(1)                         and Nova_WildMushroomBloomPerc <= 100 * rejuveOverHeal / UnitHealthMax("player") then                            SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(102791))                            return true                        end                    end                end                if FoundTank == false then                    SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), Nova_Tanks[1].Unit)                    return true                end            elseif GetTime() - lastMushroomCast > 4              and UnitAffectingCombat("player") then                for l=1, #WildMushroomTable do                    if Nova_GUID("player") == WildMushroomTable[l].GUID then                        FoundPlayer = true                    end                    if not FoundPlayer then                        SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), "player")                        return true                    end                end            end        end        if ( #WildMushroomTable <= 1          or ( not MemFound         and not FoundTank ))         and GetTime() - lastMushroomCast > 4          and UnitAffectingCombat("player")          and PQR_SpellAvailable(145205)          and not IsInRaid() then            if Nova_Tanks[1]             and Nova_Tanks[1].Unit              and Nova_Tanks[1].HP < 80 then                SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), Nova_Tanks[1].Unit)                return true            elseif not MemFound             and members[1].HP < 90 then                SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), members[1].Unit)                return true            elseif (#WildMushroomTable == 1 and not UnitIsUnit(WildMushroomTable[1].Unit, members[1].Unit))             or #WildMushroomTable == 0 then                SpellCancelQueuedSpell()                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(145205), members[1].Unit)                return true            end            return false        end        return false    endendfunction SoulOfTheForest()    if UnitBuffID("player", 114108) then        if PQR_SpellAvailable(48438)           and Nova_WildGrowth_Check then            GetDistance()            local PerfectAoETarget = {}            for i=1, #members do                table.insert(PerfectAoETarget, {NumberNearby = UnitsClose(members[i].Unit, Nova_WildGrowth), Unit = members[i].Unit} )            end                        table.sort(PerfectAoETarget, function(x,y) return x.NumberNearby > y.NumberNearby end)                        if PerfectAoETarget[1].NumberNearby >= 2             or AverageHealth(3) <= Nova_WildGrowthSotF then                CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(48438), PerfectAoETarget[1].Unit)                return true            end        end        if PQR_SpellAvailable(774)           and Nova_Rejuvenation_Check then            if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then                for y=1, #Nova_Tanks do                    if not UnitBuffID(Nova_Tanks[y].Unit, 774, "PLAYER")                     and Nova_Tanks[y].HP < 90 then                        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(774), Nova_Tanks[y].Unit)                        return true                    end                end            end            for i=1, #members do                if not UnitBuffID(members[i].Unit, 774, "PLAYER")                 and members[i].HP < Nova_RejuvenationSotF then                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(774),  members[i].Unit)                    return true                end            end        end        return false    end    return falseendfunction GenesisFinder()    local rejuveNotes = { }    if UnitAffectingCombat("player")     or UnitAffectingCombat(members[1].Unit) then        for y=1, #members do            if UnitBuffID(members[y].Unit, 774) then                tinsert(rejuveNotes, { Unit = members[y].Unit, HP = members[y].HP, buffTime = (select(7, UnitBuffID(members[y].Unit, 774)) - GetTime())})            end        end    end    local count = 0    for i=1, #rejuveNotes do        if rejuveNotes[i].HP < Nova_Genesis and rejuveNotes[i].buffTime >= 7 then            count = count + 1        end    end    if count >= 2 then        return true    elseif #rejuveNotes > 0 then        if rejuveNotes[1].HP < Nova_GenesisST         and rejuveNotes[1].buffTime >= 7 then            return true        end    endendfunction AddOrRemoveBlacklist(t)    local returnValue, AddOrRemove = nil, nil    if UnitExists(t) then        for i=1, #Nova_BlackList do            if Nova_GUID(t) == Nova_BlackList[i].GUID then                returnValue = UnitName(t)                tremove(Nova_BlackList, i)                AddOrRemove = 1                return AddOrRemove, returnValue            end        end        if UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid(t) then            tinsert(Nova_BlackList, { Unit = t, GUID = Nova_GUID(t) })            returnValue = UnitName(t)            AddOrRemove = 2            return AddOrRemove, returnValue        end    end    return 0endNova_CustomT = { }Nova_BlackList = { }----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------                                    Copied Functions                                            ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Sheuron Healing Functions----------------------------------------------SpecialHealUnitList = {    }local function SpecialHealUnit(t)    for i=1, #SpecialHealUnitList do        if Nova_GUID(t) == SpecialHealUnitList[i] then            return true        end    endendfunction UnitAlreadyTabled(t)    for i=1, #members do        if Nova_GUID(t) == members[i].GUID then            return true        end    end    return falseendfunction CalculateHP(t)    incomingheals = UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) and UnitGetIncomingHeals(t) or 0    local PercentWithIncoming = 100 * ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) / UnitHealthMax(t)    local ActualWithIncoming = ( UnitHealthMax(t) - ( UnitHealth(t) + incomingheals ) )    return PercentWithIncoming, ActualWithIncomingendfunction CanHeal(t)    if (UnitInRange(t)         and UnitCanCooperate("player",t)         and not UnitIsCharmed(t)         and not UnitIsDeadOrGhost(t)         and not PQR_IsOutOfSight(t)         and UnitIsConnected(t)        and UnitDebuffID(t,104451) == nil -- Ice Tomb        and UnitDebuffID(t,76577) == nil -- Smoke Bomb        and UnitDebuffID(t, 121949) == nil -- Parasistic Growth        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122784) == nil -- Reshape Life        and UnitDebuffID(t, 122370) == nil -- Reshape Life 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123184) == nil -- Dissonance Field        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123255) == nil -- Dissonance Field 2        and UnitDebuffID(t, 123596) == nil -- Dissonance Field 3         and UnitDebuffID(t, 128353) == nil) -- Dissonance Field 4        or UnitIsUnit("player", t)        then return true else return false end endfunction SheuronEngine(MO, LOWHP, ACTUALHP)    Nova_Tanks = { }    local MouseoverCheck = MO or false    local ActualHP = ACTUALHP or false    local LowHPTarget = LOWHP or 80    lowhpmembers = 0    members = { { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), GUID = Nova_GUID("player"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("player")) } }         -- Check if the Player is apart of the Custom Table    for i=1, #Nova_CustomT do         if Nova_GUID("player") == Nova_CustomT[i].GUID then             Nova_CustomT[i] = { Unit = "player", HP = CalculateHP("player"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("player")), GUID = Nova_GUID("player") }        end     end    if IsInRaid() then            group = "raid"    elseif IsInGroup() then            group = "party"    end        for i = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do         local member, memberhp = group..i, CalculateHP(group..i)                local nSkip, nSkipPet = false, false        for r=1, #Nova_BlackList do            if Nova_BlackList[r].GUID == Nova_GUID(member) then                nSkip = true                break            end        end        if not nSkip then            -- Checking all Party/Raid Members for Range/Health            if CanHeal(member) then                 -- Checking if Member has threat                if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end                -- Checking if Member has Beacon on them                if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) then memberhp = memberhp + 3 end                 -- Searing Plasma Check                if UnitDebuffID(member, 109379) then memberhp = memberhp - 9 end                -- Checking if Member is a tank                if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then                     memberhp = memberhp - 3                     table.insert(Nova_Tanks, { Unit = member, HP = memberhp, AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(member)), GUID = Nova_GUID(member) } )                end                            -- If they are in the Custom Table add their info in                for m=1, #Nova_CustomT do                     if Nova_GUID(member) == Nova_CustomT[m].GUID then                         Nova_CustomT[m] = { Unit = member, HP = memberhp, AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(member)), GUID = Nova_GUID(member) }                    end                 end                                 if not UnitIsUnit("player", member) then                    table.insert( members,{ Unit = group..i, HP = memberhp, GUID = Nova_GUID(group..i), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(group..i)) } )                 end            end         end        for e=1, #Nova_BlackList do            if Nova_GUID(group..i.."pet") == Nova_BlackList[e].GUID then                nSkipPet = true                break            end        end                if not nSkipPet then            -- Checking Pets in the group            if CanHeal(group..i.."pet") then                local memberpet, memberpethp = nil, nil                if UnitAffectingCombat("player") then                     memberpet = group..i.."pet"                      memberpethp = CalculateHP(group..i.."pet") * 2                else                     memberpet = group..i.."pet"                     memberpethp = CalculateHP(group..i.."pet")                end                                -- Checking if Pet is apart of the CustomTable                for j=1, #Nova_CustomT do                     if Nova_GUID(memberpet) == Nova_CustomT[j].GUID then                         Nova_CustomT[j] = { Unit = memberpet, HP = memberpethp, AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(memberpet)), GUID = Nova_GUID(memberpet) }                    end                end                                table.insert(members, { Unit = memberpet, HP = memberpethp, GUID = Nova_GUID(memberpet), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP(memberpet)) } )            end        end    end     -- This is for special situations, IE world healing or NPC healing in encounters    if UnitExists("target") and CanHeal("target") or SpecialHealUnit("target") then        if not UnitAlreadyTabled("target") then            table.insert(members, { Unit = "tagert", GUID = Nova_GUID("target"), HP = CalculateHP("target"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("target")) } )        end    elseif MouseoverCheck and UnitExists("mouseover") and ( CanHeal("mouseover") or SpecialHealUnit("mouseover") ) then        if not UnitAlreadyTabled("mouseover") then            table.insert(members, { Unit = "tagert", GUID = Nova_GUID("mouseover"), HP = CalculateHP("mouseover"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("mouseover")) } )        end    elseif UnitExists("focus") and CanHeal("focus") or SpecialHealUnit("focus") then        if not UnitAlreadyTabled("focus") then            table.insert(members, { Unit = "tagert", GUID = Nova_GUID("focus"), HP = CalculateHP("focus"), AHP = select(2, CalculateHP("focus")) } )        end    end        -- So if we pass that ActualHP is true, then we will sort by most health missing. If not, we sort by lowest % of health.    if not ActualHP then        table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)        if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then            table.sort(Nova_Tanks, function(x,y) return x.HP < y.HP end)        end    elseif ActualHP then        table.sort(members, function(x,y) return x.AHP > y.AHP end)        if #Nova_Tanks > 0 then            table.sort(Nova_Tanks, function(x,y) return x.AHP > y.AHP end)        end    end        -- Setting Low HP Members variable for AoE Healing    for u=1,#members do        if members[u].HP < LowHPTarget then            lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers + 1        end    end        -- Checking Priority Targeting    if UnitExists("target") and (CanHeal("target") or SpecialHealUnit("target")) then        table.sort(members, function(x) if x.GUID == Nova_GUID("target") then return true else return false end end)    elseif UnitExists("mouseover") and ( (CanHeal("mouseover") and GetMouseFocus() ~= WorldFrame ) or SpecialHealUnit("mouseover") ) and MouseoverCheck then        table.sort(members, function(x) if x.GUID == Nova_GUID("mouseover") then return true else return false end end)    endendfunction CheckDistance(unit1,unit2)    local x1,y1 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit1)    local x2,y2 = GetPlayerMapPosition(unit2)        return sqrt( (x1-x2)^2 + (y1-y2)^2 )endfunction UnitsClose(t, percent)    local PercentToHeal = percent or 85    local n = 0    local NearbyMembers = { }        if distance and distance[1] then        for i=1,#members do            local x = CheckDistance(t,members[i].Unit)            if x ~= 0 and x < distance[1] and members[i].HP < PercentToHeal then n = n + 1; table.insert(NearbyMembers, { Unit = members[i].Unit } ) end        end    end    return n, NearbyMembersendfunction GetDistance()     local playerx,playery = GetPlayerMapPosition("player")        if GetCurrentMapAreaID() ~= xrnMap or GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel() ~= xrnDung then        xrnMap,xrnDung = GetCurrentMapAreaID(), GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel()        mp, distance = {}, {}    end        if #members > 1 and #distance < 10 and playerx ~= 0 and playery ~= 0 then        for i=1,#members do            if CheckInteractDistance(members[i].Unit,2) then                mp[members[i].Unit] = {GetPlayerMapPosition(members[i].Unit)}            elseif UnitInRange(members[i].Unit) and mp[members[i].Unit] then                table.insert(distance,sqrt((mp[members[i].Unit][1] - playerx)^2 + (mp[members[i].Unit][2] - playery)^2))                table.sort(distance)                mp[members[i].Unit] = nil            end        end    endendEncryptionSetup = true 
> 
> 
> ```

----------


## sterfreak

> When I get home from work I can try to help you


I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## Redwit

Hello everybody,
I'm very new to PQR and tried for couple of hours to get it to work. I installed PQR and profiles using NCC program according to the first post of this page. After selecting Nova [Unholy] profile which i downloaded using NCC it displayse me following error in-game. Please help me to solve this problem  :Smile: 



```
Message: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:92: attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)
Time: 12/19/13 13:49:55
Count: 1275
Stack: [string "-------------------------------------------..."]:92: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 5
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'Nova_Pause' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## crystal_tech

sigh, that damn error again

bubba removed that function from the data file just add this to get it back.



```
-- Universal Modifier Checker
Nova_Pause = nil
function Nova_Pause(num)
    local num = num or 0
    if num == 1
        and IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    elseif num == 2
        and IsLeftControlKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    elseif num == 3
        and IsLeftAltKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    elseif num == 4
        and IsRightShiftKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    elseif num == 5
        and IsRightControlKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    elseif num == 6
        and IsRightAltKeyDown()
        and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
            return true
    end
    return false
end
```

----------


## embee

Hi, you update the profiles ???

----------


## bu_ba_911

Lol if I knew removing that would be this bad, I would have left it haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------


## Redwit

> sigh, that damn error again
> 
> bubba removed that function from the data file just add this to get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Universal Modifier Checker
> Nova_Pause = nil
> ...


Thanx dear Sir, now everything works!

----------


## Hunter4vr

When loading Resto Druid Profile i get this. 


> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/20/13 13:49:37
> Count: 111
> Stack: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals: rotationNumber = 0
> nextAbility = -1
> ...

----------


## wobbrocker

I added that into the data file and now when I start the profile i am getting "You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped".



> sigh, that damn error again
> 
> bubba removed that function from the data file just add this to get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Universal Modifier Checker
> Nova_Pause = nil
> ...

----------


## crystal_tech

> I added that into the data file and now when I start the profile i am getting "You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped".


odd did you copy everything even last end?

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Can you add Racial/Profession spells to the custom spell queue? I'm trying to add Berserking and LifeBlood to be auto cast in the Resto Druid rotation but I keep getting an error "There wasn't a Spell to go along with what your input." I am inputting the correct spell ids. If you can auto cast these spells what I'm I doing wrong?

----------


## Cahonez

Trying to load the Master Resto Profile 

given error message : You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.

Copied all files from SVN into the appropriate folders.

Did I miss something?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Trying to load the Master Resto Profile 
> 
> given error message : You are missing PQR_Nova_Data.lua. Rotation has been stopped.
> 
> Copied all files from SVN into the appropriate folders.
> 
> Did I miss something?


Yup, PQR_Nova_Data.lua

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Cahonez

I see what you did there.

Hilarious as it is, hasn't helped me.

----------


## blacknightlll

> I see what you did there.
> 
> Hilarious as it is, hasn't helped me.


Well the only way you could have missed something is by not putting all files into the right folders. So delete all files/ make a new hb and reinstall

----------


## Babii

Am i the only one who have problems with the resto profile here? u_u But it's not only this, it's other resto profiles too. That it only tries to spam wild mushroom and wild growth, nothing else :/ Even if all settings are as supposed, it just ignored everything else u_u

----------


## crystal_tech

> Am i the only one who have problems with the resto profile here? u_u But it's not only this, it's other resto profiles too. That it only tries to spam wild mushroom and wild growth, nothing else :/ Even if all settings are as supposed, it just ignored everything else u_u


sorry about not getting a response, holidays are kicking my butt. Bubba seems to have gone back to lurking and I haven't even raided on any of my toons for the past 2 weeks.

I will say this, I'm reworking Nova Command a bit to make it better and other dev friendly, also I have been 'testing' the PE waters when i get the chance too.

as for Nova_data.lua not found errors it means the file you have is corrupt or you've edited it and it broke something (or I/bubba did and we broke something), I'll take a look and get back with you if thats the case.

----------


## Babii

> sorry about not getting a response, holidays are kicking my butt. Bubba seems to have gone back to lurking and I haven't even raided on any of my toons for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> I will say this, I'm reworking Nova Command a bit to make it better and other dev friendly, also I have been 'testing' the PE waters when i get the chance too.
> 
> as for Nova_data.lua not found errors it means the file you have is corrupt or you've edited it and it broke something (or I/bubba did and we broke something), I'll take a look and get back with you if thats the case.


Thanks for replying ^^ It seems i only got the problem in raids though, with all the profiles. In normal dungeons for example, it's almost fine. Still a bit slow on reaction though, but in raids all profiles just wanna spam wild mushroom and wild growth only .-. Dps profiles works perfectly for me though no matter where c:

----------


## crystal_tech

bubba was working on wild mushroom and didn't quite get it to 100%. and my druid has been stuck at lvl 80 (it still shows me as a tank in icc 25) so yea, i can look at it but i don't know if i can improve apon it.

----------


## Babii

Would be awesome <3

----------


## blacknightlll

Hey nova team been awhile since iv used our profiles. I noticed on the blood dk it says needs to be updated. Any plans for that? Ty

----------


## acroniaz

New user here, looking for a UH DK PvP profile. I'd be willing to pay you guys if you could make it properly.

Example of things that would be awesome.:

* Interrupt Casts at whatever point you want. (Instantly kick for something like Penance, late kick for a Greater Heal)
* Dark Simulacrum just as someone uses a big move, just before a pally uses wings, bubble, hand of justice/fist of justice, hand of freedom. Mages, Iceblock, Ring of Frost, Counterspell etc.
* Asphyxiate focus targets as soon as they start casting, or come out of a cc so that you can cc chain them.
* Deathgrip blinks, jumps, knockbacks instantly. With the 4pc set bonus Deathknights can do it twice, so maybe grip the current target and the next nearest enemy target? Could also focus deathgrip to interrupt healers.
* Disease spreading, once the player has frost fever and blood plague on an enemy if someone is within 15 yard (Pestilence max range /w Glyph) then it spreads the diseases.

Let me know if you guys have something like that, I'll be checking back later.

----------


## douchebag01

I cant get the resto druid fixed, it inject but does nothing.. some help please ?

----------


## cukiemunster

> I cant get the resto druid fixed, it inject but does nothing.. some help please ?


Same here, just tried using it the other day and it never swaps from master to the correct profile. I even tried loading the correct profile directly and still nothing. Simply stopped working for some reason.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## powerflex

Also confirm that resto doesn't do shit. Just stands around looking stupid.

----------


## powerflex

Nova stop working on profiles? Tread seems kind of dead now...

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry, i've been moved to 2nd shift and my days are now my nights and vice versa. weekends seem to be the only time i can code, however I seem to get wife/kid aggro more than anything.

I have not heard from or seen bubba online as of late (lurking prob). 

its hard to keep every profile updated/working by myself and with my limited time to work just makes it that much harder. I'm still working on profiles as well as some ideas that i'm trying to flush out on paper before hand. (yay psedocode!). 

long version short: sorry that things slowed down to a crawl; I'm still here, also willing to help where i can.

----------


## dylan1200

No need to apologize crystal, the hard work you do is appreciated and loved by the community as a whole. 1 leecher with a handful of posts represents 0.0000001 percent of us that use and are grateul for all you do! Good luck with everything.

----------


## Nov17

crystal_tech, is there any of your profiles that *should* work from level 10+ up to 90?

----------


## crystal_tech

> crystal_tech, is there any of your profiles that *should* work from level 10+ up to 90?


i know my wip warrior does as i lvled it with it and my hunter (not optimal for current) should work for lving too.

----------


## powerflex

> No need to apologize crystal, the hard work you do is appreciated and loved by the community as a whole. 1 leecher with a handful of posts represents 0.0000001 percent of us that use and are grateul for all you do! Good luck with everything.


You're pretty much a "leecher" with a handful of posts yourself (if you're referring to me). Only difference between us is that I've been around for years, and you have not. Flaming someone for notifying OP that his profile is broken actually makes you the ass, as it's actually feedback and contributory to the cause. The only thing you've contributed was putting some lipstick on his butthole.

----------


## GolemTheDarkBeing

how exactly do I use this I downloaded the PQR stuff and I saw a post about someone needing a survival hunter dps profile and they were directed here so I download this program and it just exracts a file to a location and does nothing how do I get the profiles?

----------


## crystal_tech

due to the ban wave i'm stopping all coding for now.

----------


## youngbot

Seems it's time for break.... none of my friends using PQR and/or PE avoided 72h ban (a few even perm ban).

----------


## crystal_tech

its been a few weeks now, and i'm going to be going through my pc and archiving everything I've done for pqr from beta release to last release, and that means everything i can find, completed code to hair brain'd ideas, just for the community.

I have to go in for surgery this week so give me time.

what i'm hoping with my archive is that people would use it to learn lua and if another bot comes along they might contribute as much as I have ( pqr in my case) to make it a success.

also a sidenote: i'm on some strong pain killers atm so sorry if i don't make sense.

----------


## jh16

Heya,

So I've been playing on a 4.3.4 server and I remember back in the day of using the CrystalAssassin PvE profile. There seems to be a problem since all I get from the profile I want to run is LUA errors up the wazzu. I've tested other profiles and they work, however I enjoyed using the specified profile.

I was wondering if any of you would lend me a hand with it. It would be much appreciated.

I've tested the profile with and without addons, it just doesn't like me. >.>

Here are the LUA errors that pop up.



```
Message: [string " if PQR_External_Crystal_Data == nil then PQR_External_Crystal_..."]:1399: 'end' expected (to close 'if' at line 1) near '<eof>'
Time: 11/09/14 01:21:22
Count: 5
Stack: [C]: ?

Locals:
```



```
Message: [string " if PQR_External_Nova_Beta_Data == nil then..."]:11: attempt to call global 'GetSpecialization' (a nil value)
Time: 11/09/14 01:08:04
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `GetSpecialization'
[string " if PQR_External_Nova_Beta_Data == nil then..."]:11: in main chunk

Locals:
```



```
Message: [string " if PQR_External_Nova_Data == nil then PQR_..."]:56: attempt to call global 'PQR_WriteToChat' (a nil value)
Time: 11/09/14 01:08:04
Count: 1
Stack: [C]: in function `PQR_WriteToChat'
[string " if PQR_External_Nova_Data == nil then PQR_..."]:56: in main chunk

Locals:
```



```
Message: [string " if PQR_External_Nova_Data-old == nil then PQR_External_Nova_Da..."]:1: '=' expected near '-'
Time: 11/09/14 01:21:22
Count: 5
Stack: [C]: ?

Locals:
```



```
Message: [string " if PQR_External_Reference == nil then PQR_External_Reference =..."]:1: '=' expected near 'Reference'
Time: 11/09/14 01:21:22
Count: 5
Stack: [C]: ?

Locals:
```



```
Message: [string " --Player Info ..."]:19: attempt to call global 'PQR_UnitFacing' (a nil value)
Time: 11/09/14 01:14:34
Count: 494
Stack: [C]: in function `PQR_UnitFacing'
[string " --Player Info ..."]:19: in function `?'
[string "..."]:552: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:363: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "..."]:137: in function <[string "..."]:72>

Locals:
```

Thanks again for any assistance.  :Smile:

----------


## pauldousen

> Thanks again for any assistance.


This profile write for panda + pqr don't find and load data lua files of this profile

----------


## jh16

> This profile write for panda + pqr don't find and load data lua files of this profile


I'm referring to the CrystalAssassin 4.3.4 profile.
https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...s/4.3%20Patch/

----------


## crystal_tech

wow that code brings back some memories, I'll look into it and try to get back with ya monday/tues

----------


## jh16

> wow that code brings back some memories, I'll look into it and try to get back with ya monday/tues


Alrighty, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## crystal_tech

most of the errors there are due to bad offsets., but i'm still looking into my old code

----------


## pauldousen

> I'm referring to the CrystalAssassin 4.3.4 profile.
> https://subversion.assembla.com/svn/...s/4.3%20Patch/


In this profiles API from wow5.0+ and PQR 2.1.9+

replase on this(Pastebin.com) in CrystalAssassin_ROGUE_Abilities.xml

----------


## jh16

> In this profiles API from wow5.0+ and PQR 2.1.9+
> 
> replase on this(Pastebin.com) in CrystalAssassin_ROGUE_Abilities.xml


Tried your replacement data. However I remember back in the day it did a much better job.

I compared my results on the dummy and the profile did about 7k less dps than me doing it manually.

Anywho, I'm going to wait until I hear something from crystal_tech.

----------


## crystal_tech

sorry its taking so long, I'm rewriting the profile to streamline it. when i wrote this profile I was still learning lua so theres lots I can do to help max dps with it.

also what version of pqr you using on the private server?

----------


## jh16

> sorry its taking so long, I'm rewriting the profile to streamline it. when i wrote this profile I was still learning lua so theres lots I can do to help max dps with it.
> 
> also what version of pqr you using on the private server?


That's okay, take your time. I'm not in a guild so I'm not doing any raiding and I can handle doing the HoT instances manually.

The version of PQR I'm using is 2.0.6.

I really appreciate you working on this crystal_tech.

----------


## pauldousen

> That's okay, take your time. I'm not in a guild so I'm not doing any raiding and I can handle doing the HoT instances manually.
> 
> The version of PQR I'm using is 2.0.6.
> 
> I really appreciate you working on this crystal_tech.


Use 2.1.1
This profiles writes for offserver and maybe work bad on private server

----------


## Neji666

can someone please send me last offsets?

----------


## GingerCat

Sorry for the bad English, but irrelevant. 

Searching didn't find - auto enchanting. Therefore, it is a sin not to take advantage of opportunities PQR is sketched in a hurry - maybe someone handy



```
for bag = 0, 4 do
	for slot = 1, GetContainerNumSlots(bag) do
    	local link = GetContainerItemLink(bag, slot)    	
			local texture, itemCount, locked, quality, readable = GetContainerItemInfo(bag, slot)
				if (quality == 2) then -- (quality: -1...7, grey, green, blue...)
					CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(13262)))
					UseItemByName(link)
				end
	end
end
```

----------


## uchiya

how do you make unholy profile work its not doing any rotations?

----------


## dan681

hello!!! very god job ...any update pqr for legion?....

----------


## l1ky

script for shp 4.3 doesn't work. 2.1.0 ver. pqr. Idk why.

----------

